#ubuntu-za 2011-03-14
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> heya sakhi
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sourceforge doing well
<Symmetria> rather nice to see
<inetpro> maaz: last tweet from zerlgi
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry, zerlgi's feed is private
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I named my iPod 'Titanic' so when I enter it in iTunes it says 'Syncing Titanic' and I feel like a H E R O when I press cancel
 * inetpro ROFLOL
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> *starts copying huge volumes of data around again*
<superfly> Symmetria: http://morgsatlarge.wordpress.com/2011/03/13/why-i-am-not-worried-about-japans-nuclear-reactors/
<Symmetria> heh superfly, its not to much of a worry unless it goes into full meltdown
<Symmetria> which they have said was unlikely
<superfly> even if it goes into full melt down, it's not much of a worry
<Symmetria> but the fact is, reactor 2's water levels dropped and left the uranium rods completely exposed, and if those things completely melt, and there is uncontrolled fission, you could still have a major problem
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> nuvolari: pong
<Symmetria> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/wiki/Mirrors
<Symmetria> !
<Symmetria> finally
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-15
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<inetpro> good morning
<sakhi> superfly: how goes?
<superfly> busy, but good... you?
<sakhi> same here.
<inetpro> does Maaz know the cricket score?
<marcog> inetpro: no, but i've done a very trivial plugin that's on my bot
<inetpro> marcog: cool
<Owkkuri> hmmm
<Owkkuri> Maaz: last tweet from justproteas
<Maaz> Owkkuri: "Amla really out now. Caught out in the field. 24/1 after 4.4." 22 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/justproteas/statuses/47588338143727616
<Esquire> Hi
<superfly> Hi
<Esquire> superfly: How ya doing?
<superfly> Busy, but good. How are you?
<Esquire> I'm good thanks.
<Symmetria> new present coming on the ubuntu mirror
<Symmetria> we're adding an entire cdimage mirror 
<Symmetria> which is all daily builds, alpha releases, dvd images, the whole trip 
<Symmetria> busy doing initial sync now 
<Symmetria> will take a coupla hours cause its over a terabyte in size 
<Symmetria> (if not a coupla tb)
<Esquire> liewe blixem
<Symmetria> heh, nothing 2 major, its synching at about 300 gigs an hour or something
<Symmetria> so 3 or 4 hours probably
<Symmetria> heh esquire lol, mirror is a rather large machine :P with a lot of disk space and a lot of bandwidth :) a terabyte or two aint bad
<Esquire> Yeah just funny thinking my harddrive is 1TB and I haven't even used 200GB of it yet
<Symmetria> heh mirror is now 49 terabytes
<Symmetria> about to expanded to 69
 * Esquire bows before Symmetria...
<Symmetria> hehe
<Symmetria> esquire want me to even mention just how much bandwidth is into that thing?
 * Symmetria hugs his 10G network card (with enough network bandwidth behind it, both nationally and internatiionally, to flatline that thing completely)
<Symmetria> heh, its done 100gigs in the last 15 minutes on the sync :P
<Esquire> Yeah now tell me what you pay for all that as well...
<Symmetria> umm
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> you really dont want the answer to that question :P
<Symmetria> TENET spends rather a lot of money each year :)
<Esquire> crap
<kodez> hello ubuntu family. i need assistance in regard to fix a problem with my usb vodacom modem.
<kodez> i can't see it if i had log in my ubuntu 10.10 without it connected
<nuvolari> kodez: can you see activity in your syslog?
<kodez> nuvolari, it can mount but can not be seen by the system. how do i check syslog?
<nuvolari> kodez: 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<Symmetria> heh
<nuvolari> also can you be more clear on what you want to achieve?
<nuvolari> kodez: ^^
<Symmetria> great, we broke one of our peers because of our traffic levels
<Symmetria> I always knew this was gonna happen, our network is fast enough that if we really start pulling or pushing traffic, other isps start breaking 
 * Symmetria sighs
<kodez> nuvolari. when i switch on my laptop without my modem connected, i will not be able to use it. i must then reboot the system and try to log again. my nm shows that my wireless network is disabled even if i had enabled it
<nuvolari> kodez: hmm, that one seems a bit strange, can't reallly help you on that :/
<kodez> what might be the problem if ssh disallow me to log into another pc? it keeps on saying access denied after i had been asked to insert my password and the remote pc
<kodez> i do have both passwords
<kodez> both passwords of my pc and remote pc
<cocooncrash> kodez: Are you trying to log in as root?
<kodez> both as root and the kodez account
<kodez> i tried to sudo su and sudo ssh <IP ADDRESS>
<Tonberry> fail2bad or something similar?
<Symmetria> hrm, electronic cigarettes ftw
<Symmetria> :P
<cocooncrash> kodez: No, I mean what user are you trying to log in as
<cocooncrash> Because root login may be disabled on the server.
<superfly> ohi cocooncrash
<cocooncrash> ohi
<superfly> having fun in SF?
<cocooncrash> superfly: Um, kinda. Pretty busy with work most of the time :)
<cocooncrash> Had a good weekend though
<superfly> cool
<cocooncrash> superfly: http://nimbula.com/news/press_release/nimbula-announces-general-availability-of-cloud-operating-system-software-and-free-version/
<cocooncrash> Apparently we have to actually release something now...
<superfly> hehe
<cocooncrash> Bloody marketing ;-)
<superfly> hehe
<superfly> I know the feeling
<Vhata> they're not in SF, they're in pretend-SF
<cocooncrash> Vhata: :P
<Vhata> mind you, SF is not in SF right now either
<Vhata> I'm pretty sure the Mission must be a ghost town right now
<Vhata> tumbleweed rolling through North Beach
<Vhata> tumbleweed: not you
<cocooncrash> Heh
<cocooncrash> SF is overrated anyway :P
<Vhata> take that back.
<cocooncrash> No.
 * superfly is happy living in Cape Town
<kbmonkey> greets
<kbmonkey> hello superfly :)
<superfly> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> how are you doing?
<superfly> yeah, pretty good
 * kbmonkey wouldn't mind living in Cape Town for a while either!
<kbmonkey> can anyone recommend a rss reader that I can point to my google reader opml and it will pick up new feeds I add?
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-16
<G_Unit> Hi, has anyone have any experiance on using Ubuntu 10 for a central syslog server using MySQL to log to?
<Chat6794> hmmmm
<superfly> G_Unit: nope, not specifically, but I don't imagine it to be too hard, I'm sure Google can help you out
<G_Unit> that is where I need help with, if someone can point me in a direction to go look or a diff channel, it would be great
<superfly> Maaz: google for Ubuntu syslog server
<Maaz> superfly: "Setting Up A Central Syslog Server - Softpedia" http://news.softpedia.com/news/Setting-Up-a-Central-Syslog-Server-44063.shtml :: "How to setup syslog server in UBuntu - Techie Corner" http://www.techiecorner.com/1479/how-to-setup-syslog-server-in-ubuntu/ :: "[ubuntu] How to set up ubuntu syslog server for nexus1kv? - Ubuntu ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459762 :: "Bacon and Tech » Blog Archive » Quick Guide: Ub
<superfly> Those look promising, how about trying to Google some more?
<nlsthzn> Maaz is the awesome
<superfly> So is Google
<nlsthzn> superfly: Google is the new evil (MS has lost the crown :p)
<superfly> nlsthzn: why is that?
<superfly> (I would actually say that Apple is the Evil, and has always been)
<Vhata> superfly: why is that?
 * Vhata is intrigued by both claims
<nlsthzn> superfly: You know the saying that power corrupts right and what they say about absolute power...
<superfly> Vhata: they specialise in vendor lock-in
<linuxboy> superfly: and other companies don't?
<superfly> linuxboy: less so
<superfly> not saying no one else is doing it... just that Apple does it particularly well ;-)
<Vhata> superfly: they have enabled the independent software developer like no other entity in the world
<superfly> Vhata: you mean Windows has no independent developers?
<Vhata> superfly: it does, but it's ridiculously hard for them to distribute their software, or receive payment for it
<Vhata> in addition, Apple is singlehandedly responsible for ridding the world of DRM'd music
<superfly> Vhata: the shareware world has been going strong for many years
<Vhata> superfly: what does 'the shareware world' have to do with ease-of-distribution and ease-of-taking-payment?
<superfly> Vhata: eh, I'm not entirely convinced about that one... though I won't discount that they had a hand in it
<superfly> Vhata: apparently some people say that Windows has the easiest distribution method - just download the installer and run it
<Vhata> download it from where?
<Vhata> (anybody who says that has never clicked "install" on the mac store/iphone app store)  (or installed anything on linux for that matter)
<linuxboy> I had to give apple my credit card details before I could quickly and easily click "install" on a free app
<superfly> Vhata: download it from the gazillions of shareware sites out there
<linuxboy> that sort of sucked
<Vhata> superfly: but which one?  how do I find the app?  where do I look?  which app do I install, since there are gazillions of shareware sites and I have no real way of knowing which one to go to or which apps are good?
<Vhata> superfly: that's exactly the point - it's impossible to get your app out there unless you go and upload it to all gazillion shareware sites or whatever, and even then, there's no real discoverability for users
<Vhata> anyway, that aside, how do you take payment now?   ask the user to mail you a cheque?  sign up for paypal (won't work in SA)?
<superfly> Vhata: do you have to pay to put an app in Apple's App Store?
<superfly> and what if I don't want to use ObjectiveC? I don't have a choice
<Vhata> I don't know, but I suspect you have to buy a license for the developer SDK or whatever.
<Vhata> you do have a choice, you can write in a bunch of languages as far as I know
<superfly> As far as I am aware, the license details were updated recently to say you can only use ObjectiveC
<superfly> or something like that... it seriously cut down the number of options available
<Vhata> maybe so
<Vhata> anyway, I was saying that Apple had enabled the independent software developer like no other entity in the world
<Vhata> pointing out flaws does not invalidate that
<superfly> I don't need to buy some developer license to develop Windows apps
<Vhata> no, you don't, but good luck getting anybody to use your app, or pay you for it.
<superfly> I have personal experience of both
<superfly> *shrug* just because there are flaws in the shareware model doesn't invalidate it
<Vhata> I can't think of any "14 year old kid becomes rich from shareware game" stories
<superfly> what does that have to do with anything?
<Vhata> there are dozens of stories of people getting rich from making iphone apps
<superfly> I'm sure I can pull out various success stories from shareware too
<Vhata> I'm not sure you can
<superfly> shareware is also a lot older than apple's app store, and thus these days is extremely diluted
<Vhata> if we're trying to see which software channel enables the developer more, we look for which channel has produced more success stories, and it seems quite clear that it's the apple channel
<linuxboy> Duke Nukem Forevers failure was due to the success of shareware software
<superfly> Vhata: it depends on your perspective... if you're measuring developer enablement (is that a word?) by success stories, then sure... I'm sure you can measure it other ways as well
<Vhata> anyway, I'm just countering your vendor-lockin=evil argument
<superfly> you could say that shareware wins because there are more windows shareware apps than currently in the app store
<Vhata> I'd love to hear why nlsthzn thinks Google is the new evil
<nlsthzn> Vhata: I did answer higher up :p (Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely)... Google is currently like a bulldozer... does what it wants, when it wants... This normally doesn't end well...
<Vhata> so, Canonical/Ubuntu is evil?
<nlsthzn> Vhata: lol, Canonical is powerfull... absolute... I don't see it (but ask many others in FOSS and they might say they are :p)
<Vhata> nlsthzn: your only argument for why Google is evil is "it has power, which corrupts".  Thus, anything with power must be evil.  Thus, Canonical is evil.
<Vhata> but "you don't see it", so you must actually have some other criterion for saying whether something is evil
<Vhata> what is it?
<linuxboy> Canonical just tossed out gnome-shell. They did what they want, when they want. By nlsthzn's logic they are as evil as google.
<Vhata> linuxboy: that's what I'm saying
<nlsthzn> I don't think doing what you want = to power which doesn't directly = "evil" ... but the more "powerful" you become the more you feel that "the rules" don't apply to you...
<linuxboy> nlsthzn: have you read the google story?
<nlsthzn> linuxboy: no
<linuxboy> nlsthzn: do it
<Vhata> nlsthzn: you're still saying that they're evil just because they have a lot of sway
<Vhata> nlsthzn: yet we have cases of them using their sway like this:  http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2006/jan/19/20060119-105801-2649r/
<Vhata> or using it to make sure that that band of wifi was left unlicenced
<nlsthzn> sorry (natty went a bit wonky)
<Vhata> I blame evil Canonical for that
<nlsthzn> I think it is the revenge of RMS but hey, that's just me...
<nlsthzn> (in this case it is more an issue with Empathy and typing more than one line of text for IRC actually)
<nlsthzn> Vhata: Seems that my comment hit a nerve (or pet peeve) of yours, sorry about that... but I mostly say that in jest, I am very much dependent on Google for a lot of the excellent services they have freely
<Vhata> why would you apologise for having an opinion?
<Vhata> you didn't hit a nerve at all, I was just asking you to give evidence for your statement (just as I asked superfly to)
<Vhata> I would've asked you the same if you'd said UNICEF was the new evil
<nlsthzn> Vhata: k, cool...
<linuxboy> nlsthzn: have you ever seen the work that google are putting into: faster internet, ipv6, web standards... the list goes on
<nlsthzn> linuxboy: sure Google is doing great and awesome things... but when one entity gets to big and powerful and nothing can touch them things tend to go iffy
<linuxboy> nlsthzn: are you basing this on Science?
<linuxboy> nlsthzn: can you show me history that says that this will happen?
<Vhata> linuxboy: nlsthzn is saying Google is the new evil because one day they are going to start doing evil things
<Vhata> or, they probably are.
<Vhata> we should have smothered them at birth to stop their future (probable) misdeeds!
 * nlsthzn dons his prophetic robe: "Mark my words... !!"
<nlsthzn> Vhata: I get your point... and can't argue against it (well, with anything sensible)... Let us hope what I say is just silly rambling and Google stays awesome and shows the world how it should be done
<Vhata> superfly: http://kevinrose.com/blogg/2011/3/14/apples-role-in-japan-during-the-tohoku-earthquake.html  ;-)
<superfly> Vhata: golly, that just totally makes Apple cool and unevil :-P
<Vhata> I think defeating DRM and putting software and music publishing in the hands of the independent artist/developer is what does that, but helping people in the earthquake is cool too :P
<drubin> Vhata: wow.
 * Symmetria stares at www.myadsl.co.za and shakes his head in disbelief
<Symmetria> let me state, eduroam is in a pilot, it is not live, it is not an operational service, and that article is extremely misleading 
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> thank you maaz
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
 * Symmetria seethes
<Symmetria> I swear, microsoft needs to release windows ME for cisco routers, they will be more stable running that :P
 * Symmetria hates
 * inetpro wonders why many youtube videos have turned red these days
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-17
<nlsthzn> morning peeps
<superfly> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey superfly... and good night... working nightshift... so I go sleepy now :D
<superfly> sleep well!
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<inetpro> superfly: have you upgraded your quassel-core to v 0.7.1 yet?
<inetpro> superfly: any issues I should be aware of upgrading from 0.5.1 to 0.7.1?
 * inetpro wbb... taking the plunge
<inetpro> eish
 * inetpro should remember db passwords next time 
<linuxboy> just use 'password'
<inetpro> cool, all upgraded with ssl and all
<inetpro> should have been much quicker
<superfly> inetpro: I'm runnin 0.6
<inetpro> superfly: I haven't been following development for a long time
<inetpro> at least CTCP issues should now be resolved
<kodez> hello, who has the release date of ubuntu 11.11?
<kodez> eish, i mean ubuntu 11.04?
<tumbleweed> kodez: wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<linuxboy> kodez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<linuxboy> BAH
<linuxboy> tumbleweed: I was looking for that
<kodez> thanks tumbleweed, i will open it now
<kodez> i am recruiting someone 
<deegee> hi kodez
<kodez> hola deegee, how are you?
<deegee> gud tnx.
<kodez> i'm in sammy marks, may i comee to collect the iso?
<deegee> kodez: right now?
<kodez> yes
<deegee> right now i'm very busy on wireless network for my CEO...
<Symmetria> you guys saw that we're now hosting the alpha-3 release of natt?
<Symmetria> natty I mean
<Symmetria> we've started synching the complete cd-image set 
<Symmetria> well, did the initial sync, will setup the nightly sync scripts later today
<kodez> deegee: ok, let's try next time
<kodez> symmetria, how big is the mirror?
<deegee> kodez: let me know in advance...
<kodez> sure, i was just taking a chance at the moment. lol
<Symmetria> kodez the full cd-image set?
<Symmetria> about half a terabyte or so
<Symmetria> *shrug* nothing 2 bad 
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-18
<nuvimob> lo fellow geeks
<superfly> morning nuvimob
<Symmetria> 196.213.108.186 - - [18/Mar/2011:08:21:25 +0200] "-" 400 0 "-" "-" <=== wtf is someone doing on a webserver to create a log line like that
<Symmetria> (thousands of them)
<sakhi> morning nuvimob 
<sakhi> morning #ubuntu-za
<linuxboy> Maaz: http 400
<Maaz> linuxboy: http 400 is Bad Request (RFC 2616)
<superfly> anyone in here a bit more familiar with deb packaging than me?
<superfly> hey morgs
<morgs> hey superfly!
<superfly> how goes?
<morgs> good!
<morgs> Nice to be back :)
<morgs> hi sdehaan 
<morgs> Maaz is a local ibid instance
<morgs> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup morgs
<morgs> Maaz, ubuntu
<Maaz> morgs: Excuse me?
<morgs> Maaz, ubuntu is what we are here for
<Maaz> morgs: If you say so
<morgs> Maaz, ubuntu
<Maaz> morgs: ubuntu is what we are here for
<morgs> Maaz, seen Vhata
<Maaz> morgs: Vhata was last seen 1 day, 22 hours, 20 minutes and 15 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2011-03-16 12:26:05 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2011-03-11 10:34:46 SAST
<morgs> Maaz, tell Vhata ibid++
<Maaz> morgs: Righto, I'll tell Vhata on freenode
<sdehaan> nice.
<superfly> hey morgs, how familiar are you with Ubuntu packaging?
<morgs> superfly, I've done some mods to packages but haven't packaged from scratch except as a bit of cargo culting
<morgs> h<tab><tab>
<morgs> Maaz, seen highvoltage?
<Maaz> morgs: highvoltage was last seen 2 months, 2 days, 18 hours, 9 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2011-01-14 16:39:32 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2011-01-15 06:30:52 SAST
<superfly> ok... I'm just trying to figure out why my build is failing
<morgs> superfly, on Launchpad?
<superfly> ja
<morgs> log?
<superfly> I'll pastebin the exerpt
<superfly> http://pastebin.com/R7ADkG9E
<superfly> lemme get the Makefile for you too
<superfly> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openlp-core/openlp/trunk/view/head:/resources/debian/Makefile
<morgs> superfly, mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/openlp': Permission denied
<morgs> The build shouldn't be trying to make absolute paths
<superfly> morgs: yes, but why
<superfly> it isn't... that's from the "install" part of my Makefile
<morgs> hmm
<superfly> it looks like it's running the install when it runs the build, which is incorrect
 * morgs looks for an example he knows
<superfly> but, that coule be due to an incorrect Makefile
<superfly> cocooncrash helped me with this stuff, but he's in San Francisco at the moment, and probably fast asleep right now ;-)
<linuxboy> with a little bit of drool hanging out his mouth
<morgs> superfly, where is your debian/ folder? Can I see it?
<morgs> is it in your bzr repo?
<superfly> yep
<superfly> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openlp-core/openlp/trunk/files/head:/resources/debian/debian/?file_id=debian-20110309065215-180lwk9z13pjmsr0-1
<cocooncrash> superfly: With ? what?
<superfly> cocooncrash: with the process of creating the deb package
<superfly> for OpenLP
<cocooncrash> superfly: Looks like you're missing a DESTDIR in the makefile
<cocooncrash> i.e. mkdir /usr/share/openlp instead of mkdir $(DESTDIR)/usr/share/openlp
<superfly> cocooncrash: no, my Makefile has it... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openlp-core/openlp/trunk/view/head:/resources/debian/Makefile
<cocooncrash> Hrm, then it's not getting set (or set incorrectly)
<superfly> maybe I'm forgetting to add an argument in my rules file?
<cocooncrash> superfly: If you call make manually in the rules file then you need to specify DESTDIR yourself
<superfly> cocooncrash: do I need to pass something through to "install" ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openlp-core/openlp/trunk/view/head:/resources/debian/debian/rules
<superfly> no, I don't call make manually
<tumbleweed> if you are using python distutils, how is the makefile getting called?
<cocooncrash> Hrm, you're using CDBS, so it should take care of that
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: CDBS makefile.mk module
<tumbleweed> oh, can one use two buildsystems at the same time in CDBS?
<tumbleweed> normally one either uses distutils or a makefile
<cocooncrash> Um, I assume so, but it might not be the case
<superfly> tumbleweed: yes, it was working with both, but I wasn't using the install target
 * nlsthzn waves
<cocooncrash> Maaz: time in san fracisco
<Maaz> cocooncrash: It is 2011-03-18 04:10:40 COT
 * cocooncrash goes to bed
<tumbleweed> ok, but it does look like it isn't passing DESTDIR into make install
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<tumbleweed> (from the log snippet)
<superfly> tumbleweed: yes, so I'm figuring...
<nlsthzn> superfly: :) Morning
<cocooncrash> Maaz: time in san francisco
<Maaz> cocooncrash: It is 2011-03-18 02:11:20 PDT
<tumbleweed> superfly: sorry I'm not much help with cdbs, I have to read the source code whenever I want to fix things like this
 * superfly goes to dig up the docs he was reading on CDBS
<superfly> tumbleweed: np, at least I've gotten a little further than I was earlier
<tumbleweed> superfly: DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET = install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/openlp
<tumbleweed> or something like that
<superfly> tumbleweed: ah, OK, thanks
<tumbleweed> aah, there is a $(DEB_DESTDIR) you can pass
<tumbleweed> DESTDIR=$(DEB_DESTDIR)
<superfly> thanks tumbleweed, I'll try that
<Vhata> morgs: hi
<Maaz> Vhata: By the way, morgs on freenode told me "tell Vhata ibid++" 30 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<tumbleweed> Maaz: morgs++
<tumbleweed> [[ good taste :P ]]
<nlsthzn> lol
<tumbleweed> superfly: if it's stable enough, get the thing into debian already
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm hoping to start that process after our release at the end of this month :-)
<tumbleweed> cool. I suggest filing the ITP bug a week or two before you start work, sometimes they generate a fair amount of comment (but mostly no responses at all)
<superfly> tumbleweed: thanks, I'll do that
<superfly> meh. DEB_DESTDIR didn't work
<tumbleweed> documentation can lie :)
<superfly> yeah
<nlsthzn> http://www.kathack.com/
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-19
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
 * nlsthzn waves at superf
 * nlsthzn waves at superfly
<kbmonkey> hello superfly and nlsthzn 
<superfly> hey nlsthzn
<superfly> Q: how do you feed a stubborn toddler his breakfast?
<nlsthzn> make like it is an airplane ;)
<superfly> A: you don't.
<kbmonkey> ha ha! 
<Symmetria> anyone got a box in a data centre centre somewhere that can help me test something?
 * Owkkuri has 100mbps in germany
<Symmetria> Ubuntu box?
<Owkkuri> centos
<Symmetria> ok, gonna stick a file available for download, download it and compile it quick firstly :)
<Owkkuri> okie
<Symmetria> http://mirror.ac.za/app/tsunami.tgz
<Symmetria> use their recompile script rather than trying a manual recompile
<superfly> Symmetria: I'll test from home, just for the fun of it... I've got tsunami compiled
<Symmetria> superfly k, lemme start the server
<Symmetria> and give you an image to download
<Symmetria> how big a file u wanna test with?
<superfly> I have uncapped, so it doesn't matter
<superfly> but perhaps start with a CD iso?
<Symmetria> ok
<Symmetria> port 46224
<Symmetria> on 155.232.191.200
<Symmetria> ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso
<Symmetria> thats the file name
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> dont forget to set rate limit, else it will ddos the shit outta you :P
<superfly> Symmetria: how do I do that?
<Symmetria> do a get *
<Symmetria> it will get that file :)
<Symmetria> since I've only made that file available
<Symmetria> oh, the set?
<Symmetria> type set rate 4096000
<Symmetria> and then do a get *
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> LOL, the first time you tried it, it tried to send to you at 500mbit 
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> its hitting you 2 hard for the heartbeat
<Symmetria> rate limit yourself some more
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> else it dies
<Symmetria> but you still have it set to like, a coupla hundred megabit
<superfly> hrm
<Symmetria> heh, its entirely possible this simply wont work on a dsl link because it doesnt know how to send that slowly
<Symmetria> and so you get ddos'ed and time out
<superfly> so far so good, it seems
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> it stopped transferring though? or is it still transferring?
<superfly> it's still transferring, apparently
<Symmetria> *HRM* is your dsl getting loads of traffic?
<Symmetria> Request for file: '/diskspace3/ubuntu/ubuntu-release/.pool/ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso'
<Symmetria> Sending to client port 46224
<Symmetria>  erate     ipd  target   block   %done srvNr
<Symmetria> 100000 6250.00us  2000us    2050   0.30   1
<Symmetria>    n/a     n/a     n/a    2050   0.30   1 -- no heartbeat since 12.29s
<Symmetria> 100000 6510.42us  2000us    4100   0.59   1
<Symmetria>    n/a     n/a     n/a    4100   0.59   1 -- no heartbeat since 25.11s
<Symmetria> Heartbeat timeout of 15 seconds reached, terminating transfer.
<Symmetria> Server 1 transferred 707500032 bytes in 25.11 seconds (215.0 Mbps)
<superfly> Symmetria: yeah, not seeing anything here
<Symmetria> terminated again
<Symmetria> for same reason
<Symmetria> its trying to send 2 fast
<Symmetria> dos'ing you so you cant send a heartbeat
<superfly> heh
<superfly> I gotta pop out quickly
<plustwo> hi all
<plustwo> which is easier to use or learn between wxpython and tkinter (python GUI programming) ???
<plustwo> tnx in advance
 * plustwo joins wxpython
<plustwo> hi maaz
<plustwo> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to plustwo
<plustwo> Maaz: google tkinter
<Maaz> plustwo: "TkInter - PythonInfo Wiki" http://wiki.python.org/moin/TkInter :: "24.1. Tkinter — Python interface to Tcl/Tk — Python v2.7.1 ..." http://docs.python.org/library/tkinter.html :: "An Introduction to Tkinter" http://www.pythonware.com/library/tkinter/introduction/ :: "Tkinter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tkinter :: "Tkinter 8.4 reference: a GUI for Python" http://infohost.nmt.edu/tcc/help/pubs
<plustwo> Maaz: goole wxpython
<Maaz> plustwo: *blink*
<plustwo> :-P
<plustwo> Maaz: google wxsnippets
<Maaz> plustwo: "SourceForge.net: wxWidgets Dialog Designer: Detail: 3188218 ..." http://sourceforge.net/support/tracker.php?aid=3188218 :: "Getting Help / Links | wxDev-C++" http://wxdsgn.sourceforge.net/?q=node/21 :: "wxWidgets - 維基百科，自由的百科全書" http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/WxWidgets :: "wxWidgets - 维基百科，自由的百科全书" http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/WxWidgets :: "wxWidgets - 维基百科，自由的百科å…
<plustwo> Maaz: google wxwidgets
<Maaz> plustwo: "wxWidgets" http://www.wxwidgets.org/ :: "Downloads - wxWidgets" http://www.wxwidgets.org/downloads/ :: "Documentation - wxWidgets" http://www.wxwidgets.org/docs/ :: "Tutorials - wxWidgets" http://www.wxwidgets.org/docs/tutorials.htm :: "wxWidgets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WxWidgets :: "wxPython" http://www.wxpython.org/ :: "The wxWidgets tutorial" http://www.zetcode.com/tutorials/wxwidgetstut
<plustwo> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> plustwo: Sure
<plustwo> ... got what i was looking for ...!
<plustwo> Maaz: thanks again
<Maaz> no worries, plustwo
<plustwo> :-)
<superfly> plustwo: neither, PyQt
<plustwo> superfly: is it Qt or Gtk?
 * plustwo researches PyQt....
<plustwo> Maaz: google PyQt
<Maaz> plustwo: "Riverbank | Software | PyQt | What is PyQt?" http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/intro :: "Riverbank | News" http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/ :: "Riverbank | Software | PyQt | PyQt4 Download" http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/download :: "PyQt Class Reference" http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/classes.html :: "PyQt - PythonInfo Wiki" http://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt :: "Py
<Morganvd> Stormers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Symmetria> lol, fuck I love tsunami
<Morganvd> i love the stormers
<Symmetria> heh, any application that allows me to transfer 4gig files from one continent to another in < 30 seconds 
<Symmetria> just kicks ass
<Morganvd> that is awsome
<Symmetria> lol I needed to transfer a 160meg file just now
<Symmetria> look at this:
<Symmetria> Server 1 transferred 166782363 bytes in 1.64 seconds (774.8 Mbps)
<Symmetria> heh, it didnt have a chance to get any faster :P
<Symmetria> that was pretty much as fast as the disks could read or write it
<Morganvd> :(
<Morganvd> when will home users ever get propper spee
<Morganvd> ill be happy with 50Mbps
<Symmetria> heh it needs to happen
<Symmetria> the biggest problem with the app Im using now is its completely impractical to use it on a low speed link
<Morganvd> with telkom crappy service this week im thining of going wireless
<Symmetria> someone in here earlier tried, it disconnected them :P 
<Symmetria> I love usenet!
<Symmetria> there is a vinyl that I had years ago (still got it, but no table to play it on), and finally found mp3s for it so I can listne again
<Symmetria> (since I havent ever seen it for sale on cd either)
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-20
<Kerbero> Symmetria: is .sun.ac.za's internet down again?
<Symmetria> Kerbero yes
<Symmetria> neotel problem
<Symmetria> they are working on the fiber somewhere nere kraaifontein
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> we like the sourceforge mirror btw
<kodez> symmetria, where is kraaifontein?
<Kerbero> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=-33.845&lon=18.665&zoom=11&layers=M
<Symmetria> heh sourceforge mirror gets a lot of hits
<Symmetria> so glad of that
<Symmetria> at least its being used after the shit we had getting it put in :)
<Symmetria> heh I see that heanet has finally fixed all their tcp window sizing as well
<Symmetria> to make for easier syncs
<Symmetria> before we used to kinda cap out at 3 or 4 megabytes/second from them
<Symmetria>   1644920832  39%   29.02MB/s    0:01:25
<Symmetria> much better
<Symmetria> I wonder if canonical will give me a za.cdimage.ubuntu.com 
<Kerbero> :D
<kodez> kerbero: thanks for the open street map. i now also know where stellenbosch is situated
<Kerbero> interesting path the fiber takes to get to stellenbosch
<Kerbero> i guess alongside major roads is the easiest
<Symmetria> problem with this fiber repair is that its overhead
<Symmetria> that means eskom involvement
<Symmetria> which means this wont be quick
<Kerbero> at least i'm at home on adsl now and not on campus
<Kerbero> Symmetria: i see something about tenet looking at wireless networks?
<Symmetria> errr you're referring to eduroam?
<Symmetria> let me be very very very very veryyyyy crystal clear on eduroam, just to counteract the b.s in the media and the rumours
<Symmetria> yes, we are looking at eduroam, yes there are people who are running it at the moment, however, we considering it to be in a trial phase
<Symmetria> very far from production at the moment
<Kerbero> on the tenet homepage: "TENET Issues RFI  for Wireless providers."
<Symmetria> aahh oh that
<Symmetria> different story
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> those are for very high speed wireless links in rural areas 
<Symmetria> to connect rural campuses
<Symmetria> where fiber isnt possible
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> (looking at licensed spectrum wireless gear doing 500mbit - a gigabit)
<Kerbero> thought it might be a ctwug for .ac.za people
<Symmetria> thats not your normal wireless stuff you'd find in a home :)
<Symmetria> lol, well, I suppose if people at 200k per wireless unit to afford it... :)
<Symmetria> TENET stays very far away from ISM band wireless gear
<Kerbero> the smart thing to do
<Symmetria> because its slow, there is to much cross talk and there is nothing stopping some idiot putting up some antenna in the way of your p2p link that breaks everything :P
<Symmetria> we're busy testing a gigabit high frequency unit at the moment
<Symmetria> gigabit over 4 kilometers
<Kerbero> and there is nothing stopping a licensed person transmitting 400W into your radio
<Symmetria> but heh, taking off my tenet hat, personally, if it were an option, I'd avoid any form of wireless
<Kerbero> is it that much better than the old telkom microwave links?
<Symmetria> you simply cannot get the reliability, the speed, or the long term growth path you need on wireless gear that you get with fiber
<Symmetria> Kerbero heh the new technology has improved a long way
<Symmetria> but wireless will never be fiber :)
<Kerbero> hehe true 
<Symmetria> just that fiber isnt economically feasible in a lot of places
<Kerbero> fiber <-> reliable - still to be proven
<Kerbero> after all the major breakages the past year
<Symmetria> fiber is extremely reliable if no one digs it up :p
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> wireless is reliable, if there is no heavy fog/rain/hail/wireless units stolen/antennas stolen/etc/etc/etc
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> heh there is no fail proof technology
<Symmetria> just that with fiber, the only thing that really kills fiber is someone digging it up, or if you've been stupid and put the wrong type of fiber in the wrong place, rats eating it
<Symmetria> if you're laying fiber in certain places, you better be damn sure you're using fiber thats specifically armored against rats
<Symmetria> because rats *LOVE* fiber 
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> i heard sharks like it too
<Owkkuri> good digestion's always on their minds
<Symmetria> heh the reason for it is actually really simple with the rats
<Symmetria> inside a fiber cable, there is kevlar sheathing 
<Symmetria> which is thousands of tiny strands of kevlar, like, cotton wool
<Symmetria> the rats chew through and rip that stuff up and use it to make nests out of
<kodez> symmentria, i had converted one of my neighbour to ubuntu and i had failed to connect him through his wireless network but the lan is working fine, please help. he is using telkom
<Symmetria> heh, I cant help you there, I dont use wireless
<Symmetria> anywhere
<Symmetria> other than via high speed fiber linked wireless units that the box knows nothing about
<Symmetria> but right now, I gotta go drink beer at the beer festival :) will be back in a few hours
<Kerbero> enjoy!
<Kerbero> http://www.weloverealbeer.com/
<Kerbero> nice
<Kerbero> too bad i'm not in CPT at the moment
<kodez> kerbero: are there any receipt of beers there? will we see this event in Gauteng?
<kodez> how do i get the ascii codes in linux to print if i want to use them in a terminal?
<superfly> you don't, you use the "compose" key
<Kerbero> ctrl+shift+u+unicode number
<Kerbero> unicode number != ascii number
<Kerbero> and therefore the composekey is much easier
<kodez> it's just that i have the ascii table, i need the n with ` on top. it's number 164 and i will appreciate if i can get a link to a unicode table
<kodez> or the table itself will be appreciated
<tumbleweed> Maaz: unicode ǹ
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 'ǹ' is Latin Small Letter N With Grave (U+01F9), a lowercase letter with left-to-right directionality
<tumbleweed> kodez: compoze key makes it easy: <compose>, `, n
<tumbleweed> ascii 164 is ambiguous. is 164 decimal, octal, or hex? (also none of those seem to refer to an ǹ (which isn't in ASCII, anyway)
<kodez> tumbleweed. thanks but where can i get the unicode table?
<tumbleweed> kodez: it's very very big
<kodez> please give a link where to download it or you may email it to me
<superfly> kodez: you don't, you use the compose key
<kodez> i want to be able to search for the characters without consistently asking
<tumbleweed> kodez: use your character map application, or Maaz
<tumbleweed> kodez: but seriously, why bother searching? Most of the ones you need day-to-day can be compused
<tumbleweed> composed
<plustwo> hi all
<plustwo> hey kodez... whazup?
<kodez> hola heita, nothing is up, everything is down here. how are you?
<plustwo> ek probeer net om alles reg te kry... :-)
<sakhi> hi ubuntu-za
<sakhi> plustwo: probeer jy nog?
<sakhi> wat is alles?
<sakhi> kodez: eita hola unjani?
<kodez> sakhi: i'm better than yesterday, thanks for asking. how are you?
<sakhi> I'm good thanks.
<plustwo> sakhi: i got myself into a 
<plustwo> GUI project... trying to get to grips on it
<plustwo> python gui programming i meant
<Kilos> evening everyone. hope you are all well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, you're excused
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz,  thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no problem, Kilos
<kodez> evening kilos
<kodez> Maaz: i will appreciate a cup of coffee too, please
<Maaz> kodez: What?
<kodez> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kodez> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> kodez: No problem
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kodez!
<kodez> Maaz: thank you, you are a smart person
<Maaz> kodez: Got it
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-12
<Kilos> morning superfly dLimit nuvolari and others
<Kilos> maybe the pro at work already too
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kodez> greetings to all. how's your monday?
<superfly> hi kodez
<kodez> hi superfly, how are you?
<superfly> doing OK thanks
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<kodez> hi kilos, how are you?
<kodez> why is the room quite today?
<Kilos> fine ty good ty and you
<Kilos> everyone is busy at work or not there yet
<Kilos> some start late and end late
<kodez> i'm in good shape and spirit
<Kilos> great
<kodez> i'm unemployed
<superfly> *quiet
<Kilos> kodez, is that good?
<kodez> eish, yes @superfly
<kodez> kilos, not at all. i am always broke
<Kilos> the fly is our auto spell checker
<kodez> hence i'm not a regular
<superfly> kodez: where are you in life? just out of school/college/university?
<Kilos> haha kodez join the family
<superfly> what skillz do you have?
<kodez> in university. unisa
<superfly> studying compsci?
<kodez> basic knowledge in c++, python, linux, windows server 2008
<Kilos> ah, to be young again
<kodez> diploma in IT
<kodez> it's nice to be young but it has challenges of it's own especially if you are not guided
<kodez> correctly
<Kilos> let the fly guide you
<kodez> kilos, i accept that offer with open hands.
<superfly> heh
<superfly> kodez: getting involved in open source projects is usually a good way to get some experience with real world software
<superfly> it helps when looking for jobs
<kodez> i know hence i'm here. also to cement understanding of what you know.
<superfly> kodez: in the near future it's probably a good idea to get a job like a barman or shop assistant or something like that
<kodez> i agree. i will resume looking for employment in next month
<Kilos> good luck kodez 
<kodez> thanks kilos
<kodez> thanks for the time we had. i must leave for an internet cafe to submit my assignments
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<magespawn> Afternoon all.
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> is gc dead?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Kilos> ohi inetpro howzit
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> How are you?
<Kilos> well ty laddy and you
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> all good thanks
<magespawn> Kilos no just been too busy to log it back on.
<Kilos> busy is good
<magespawn> In some ways fish one is a bit sick
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> Maaz: is trello.com up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, https://trello.com/ is down (Not Found)
<nuvolari> :O
<kodez> hello everyone. how do i get to places using unity as the desktop?
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> evening magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<Kilos> yo fellas
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yay that sounds much better without the oom
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Superfly how is the fish?
<superfly> magespawn: the fish?
<Kilos> yeah magespawn what was that about the fish
<Kilos> <magespawn> In some ways fish one is a bit sick
<magespawn> You said las night you had a green fish that wanted to shower
<Kilos> who said that?
<magespawn> Assumed you where talking about kids
<superfly> oh right. yes, green fish had his shower
<magespawn> Superfly
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> magespawn: more repeating wth kid said
<Kilos> oh i musta been off already
<superfly> "Daddy, green fish want shower!"
<Kilos> i was wondering all avy what you were smoking magespawn 
<magespawn> Woman I follow on Twitter calls her kids "thing 1" and "thing 2"
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Thought fish was a cool thing to call your kids, instead of using their names.
<Kilos> kids are funny hey , they use only the main words
<magespawn> Very funny the things they say some times are so accurate
<superfly> magespawn: no, we usually call him maggot :-P
<Kilos> yeah. if we asked ian where he wanted to go he said ian go beach
<magespawn> Looks like the game reserve is catching some heavy rain
<Kilos> and if we asked what you wanna eat he said big meat
<magespawn> That suits with the fly
<Kilos> kids are priceless
<Kilos> then they grow up and the gray hairs start
<Kilos> superfly, do you know what the next one is yet?
<Kilos> fruit fly
<Kilos> miggie
<superfly> Kilos: no... we don't even have a pre-birth name yet (last time it was seamonkey)
<Kilos> magespawn, when i read where you said fish i thought you were talking about a linux program
<magespawn> I thought you were on your way to the second already superfly
<Kilos> another linux goodie
<superfly> magespawn: we are
<magespawn> Is there a program called fish?
<Kilos> 5 more months
<superfly> magespawn: there's a protocol called fish
<magespawn> Hah just round the corner
<Kilos> Fish is a shell geared towards interactive use.
<magespawn> Okay then.
<Kilos> so have you guys filled in that survey yet
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> This going to blow your mind I searched just fish in google and this the last of the results on the first page.
<magespawn> snyman.info/tags/ fish.html
<Kilos> with http:// and www?
<magespawn> Hold on.
<magespawn> http://snyman.info/tags/fish.html
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn> Superfly should not have to go the link to see what it is.
<Kilos> the fly loves blogging
<Kilos> superfly, wassup 365
<Kilos> is it now x2 +1
<superfly> magespawn: hehehe
<superfly> that is pretty weird
<magespawn> Fame internet style 1st page of google
<Kilos> lol yeah
<superfly> magespawn: I think if you google my real name, I'm even more famous :-P
<magespawn> I think I did at one stage.
<Kilos> yeah Maaz gets you in first 3
<Kilos> lol life and times of a geek and his bride
<magespawn> What is the text editor in ubuntu called?
<Kilos> gedit
<magespawn> Is there a verssion for android with the same or similar capabilities?
<Kilos> you on the fone magespawn ?
<magespawn> Yup
<magespawn> Fl
<Kilos> if so word it and i will ask maaz to google it for you
<magespawn> Tablet really
<Kilos> tablets one takes for headaches
<magespawn> Gedit version for android
<magespawn> I did google it not much help
<Kilos> all i find
<Kilos> http://omappedia.org/wiki/Android_How-tos
<magespawn> Cool that looks like a useful page either way
<magespawn> I am off I have Avery early start tomorrow. 04:00
<Kilos> ok magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-13
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning oom Kilos!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone, plus kilos & superfly
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro 
<superfly> heya inetpro
<Superhuman> I see za.archive.ubuntu.com is down...
<Kilos> eina. hi Superhuman 
<tumbleweed> Superhuman: the admins know
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<Kilos> you are in the developement side hey tumbleweed . can you talk to someone about integrating debdelta into ubuntu. it is in the repos but cant run even though it is installed
<tumbleweed> Kilos: there was talk of that at the last UDS, IIRC
<tumbleweed> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-debdelta
<tumbleweed> audio recording: http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/2011-05-10-09-55-foundations-o-debdelta.ogg
<Kilos> would have saved me a months data or more on my maverick
<Kilos> googled for days without finding a how to that i can understand
<tumbleweed> so, it's in progress, but will probably still take a while
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> the launchpad guys just say install a later release
<tumbleweed> where?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debdelta/+question/190255
<tumbleweed> ok, that guy isn't launchpad
<tumbleweed> he was saying that because maverick was about to go out of support
<Kilos> ah. i felt like kicking him
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> he's right, though
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Kilos> yeah
<tumbleweed> apparently za.archive is back up
<superfly> yay
<superfly> tumbleweed: Mollom has definitely solved our spam problem
<tumbleweed> \o/
 * tumbleweed still gets one every few days with mollom
<sakhi> is Vodacom up?
<sakhi> must be my fone
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> reboot the thing sakhi 
<Kilos> might just be the local voda tower thats down
<nlsthzn> o7
<superfly> o7?
<nlsthzn> superfly, yes, it is like o/ but a salute like in the army - o7
<superfly> ah right
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<magespawn> gc_ coffee
<gc_> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> ibid coffee is served with pastry
<magespawn> gc_ coffee is served with pastry
<gc_> magespawn: One learns a new thing every day
<magespawn> gc_ what is coffee served with
<gc_> magespawn: Not a clue, sorry
<magespawn> gc_ what is coffee served with?
<gc_> magespawn: Erk, dunno
<magespawn> gc_ what is coffee?
<gc_> magespawn: coffee is served with pastry
<magespawn> gc_ coffee for magespawn
<gc_> magespawn: Huh?
<magespawn> gc_ coffee on
 * gc_ washes some mugs
<magespawn> Maaz say hit to gc_
<Maaz> hit to gc_
<magespawn> Maaz say hi to gc_
<Maaz> hi to gc_
<Kilos> sorry tumbleweed . does that mean one cant get debdelta to work until launchpad has done something there?
<Kilos> must there be a debdelta sever or whatever by them?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: there's currently no debdelta server that I know of
<Kilos> thats what i am trying to understand. must there be one before debdelta can work. as in it cant be made to work from ones pc?
<tumbleweed> yes, you need to get the deltas from somewhere
<Kilos> oh ok ty. i was under the impression that it would just see whats on one machine and compare and download the diffs
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> someone needs to provide the diffs
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> lol i even tried debhelper to get it going
<tumbleweed> debhelper is a packaging tool (used in almost every package's buliding)
<Kilos> i read somewhere that it integrates the package so tried that. didnt know it has to be done at launchpad
<Kilos> live and learn
<tumbleweed> well, anyone can host a debdelta server
<tumbleweed> there might be one for ubuntu somewhere...
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hehe
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> gc_, ty
<gc_> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stupid bot
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yo Kilos 
<Kilos> hi KlaasKaas 
<Kilos> never seen you before KlaasKaas 
<Kilos> hows things kbmonkey 
<KlaasKaas> lol no
<KlaasKaas> not with this nick anyway
<Kilos> lol what was the other one
<KlaasKaas> argh
<KlaasKaas> settings are screwed up somehow it seems
<Kilos> settings for?
<KlaasKaas> xchat
<Kilos> what is/was youre other nick KlaasKaas 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> his xchat is very sick
<dLimit> Should be using irssi
<Kilos> no man xchat rocks
<dLimit> One cannot run xchat in screen
<Kilos> ? in screen
<dLimit> man screen
<dLimit> Screen  is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical ter‐ minal between several processes (typically  interactive  shells).
<dLimit> ^^ from the man
<Kilos> oh they terminal windows
<dLimit> Yeah like a terminal multiplexer but the great thing is you can run it on a remote computer then ssh into that remote pc and attach that screen session to your local computer.
<Kilos> dLimit, are you using unity?
<dLimit> Hell no!
<Kilos> thats too clever for me
<dLimit> I'm using fluxbox
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> fine Kilos and yourself man?
<dLimit> I like all the non-mainstream window managers
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> isn't fluxbox based on blackbox? :)
<kbmonkey> using openbox here
<dLimit> openbox ftw! Yeah flux and openbox is both based on it I believe
<kbmonkey> and irssi he he
<kbmonkey> using PyTyle to turn stacking into tiling wm
<kbmonkey> oh been trying screen recently, i get it but bet there's a ton I need to learn
<dLimit> I need to use PyTyle. I just recently switched back to flux from Awesome-de so I got kinda use to tiling
<kbmonkey> pytyle has xmonad like navigation
<kbmonkey> aaah I see, I closed my ssh connection and my irssi still runs. cool =D
<kbmonkey> you can get a shell account at bshellz.net. ssh in gives you mutt, irssi, public_html 
<Kilos> dLimit, how do you start irssi to here?
<kbmonkey> like kbmonkey.bshells.net
<Kilos> dont say man irssi
<kbmonkey> he he, you don't dig mans do you :p
<Kilos> lol they hard to understand man
<kbmonkey> you enter commands like '/server irc.freenode.org'
<Kilos> looks like its a bit job to get irssi going
<kbmonkey> or edit its config to auto connect and join channels
<kbmonkey> not really
<kbmonkey> you edit ~/.irssi/config
<Kilos> ok i have a look
<dLimit> Yeah there are mainly 3 commands /network, /server and channel
<Kilos> gedit opened 2 pages edit and conf
<Kilos> both empty
<kbmonkey> dLimit: do you auto identify or enter your irc login manually?
<Kilos> maybe i need to run it once first
<kbmonkey> run it first
<dLimit> No, identify with the -autosendcmd flag to /network
<kbmonkey> i did a diff on my config vs master
<dLimit> I connecto to 4 different servers
<kbmonkey> also use autosend. just wondering about keeping the paswd in the config file
<dLimit> I mean networks
<Kilos> this is what i gotta do to run it hey
<Kilos>  irssi  [-dv!?]  [-c  server]  [-p port] [-n nickname] [-w password] [-h
<Kilos>        hostname]
<kbmonkey> just enter irssi 
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> blank window
<dLimit> Kilos: use the -c and -n flag
<Kilos> cursor flashing next to staus at the bottom
<dLimit> irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<dLimit> you will have to identify manually after that
<kbmonkey> Kilos: /server irc.freenode.org
<Kilos> Irssi: Your nick is owned by Cake [~Pie@patter.me.uk]
<Kilos> they lie i registered it to me long ago
 * Kilos eats cake
<kbmonkey> ha ha. 
<kbmonkey> you probably did not set a nick. its using the default.
<kbmonkey> you made it! :D
<Kilos> lol ya with a long tail
<kbmonkey> like a monkey
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> now gotta work out how to kill cake
<Kilos> the thief
<Kilos> i dunno how he can have my nick if its registered to me
<kbmonkey> i doubt he has
<Kilos> i go off xchat and see if i can get me back
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> use "/nick Kilos"
<Kilos> there we go
<Kilos> this is like weechat
<kbmonkey> yes its is hey
<kbmonkey> weechat is probably easier to configure
<kbmonkey> irssi is more brainy
<Kilos> there is still nothing in that conf file
<Kilos> do i just add the commands i used to get here?
<kbmonkey> config
<kbmonkey> no, it has a certain structure
<kbmonkey> perhaps if you exit it writes the config out
<Kilos> lol ok i try
<kbmonkey> i used a tut
<kbmonkey> to config irssi
<Kilos> whats a tut
<kbmonkey> tutorial
<Kilos> oh like a how to
<Kilos> exit
<kbmonkey> yes like a howto
<kbmonkey> try /quit :)
<kbmonkey> or /quit <optional quit message>
<Kilos_> haha now it tells me my nick is owned by miles
<Kilos_> cake got eaten
<kbmonkey> yes, the other miles he he
<Kilos_> this isnt lekker like xchat
<Kilos_> oh kbmonkey debdelta must first be integrated by launchpad
<kbmonkey> its different for sure
<kbmonkey> at least its easier than using telnet for irc ;)
<Kilos_> they been discussing it since 10.04
<Kilos_> yeah its like weechat but more serious geek oriented than xchat
<Kilos_> hi mage
<Kilos_> grr 
<magespawn> Howdy
<Kilos_> this doesnt show who is online or anything
<kbmonkey> it has the advantage of not needing X to run
<Kilos_> lol
<kbmonkey> so you can ssh into a server, and use irc without windows
<Kilos_> me dunno ssh
<kbmonkey> it does, it shows you the users list when you join a channel. and you get addon scripts that show a user bar
 * kbmonkey doesnt use the user list even in xchat
<magespawn> Secure Shell
<Kilos_> ah i did man
<dLimit> type /names to see who is online
<Kilos_> ssh — OpenSSH SSH client (remote login program)
<magespawn> What program is that?
<Kilos_> irssi magespawn 
<magespawn> Cli chat?
<kbmonkey> with ssh it looks like you are using gnome-terminal Kilos_, but your commands are run on another computer 
<Kilos_> yeah cli chat
<magespawn> No GUI?
<magespawn> Cool
<magespawn>  Very light then.
<kbmonkey> indeed
<kbmonkey> like weechat, think maya uses weechat
<kbmonkey> maia*
<Kilos_> yes she does
<magespawn> Brb just putting fish one to sleep.
<Kilos_> lol
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos_> grr theres still nothing in that config file
<Kilos-> ah this looks better
<Kilos-> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> what is that config file path Kilos- ?
<Kilos-> sudo gedit edit ~/.irssi/config
<kbmonkey> you dont need to sudo files in your own home Kilos :D
<Kilos> oh there be an extra edit in
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> its still empty
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<kbmonkey> gc_: 
<gc_> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> gc_: who are you?
<gc_> kbmonkey: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> gc_, ty
<gc_> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<Kilos> lol you dunno kbmonkey 
<Kilos> when Maaz was dead mage made it as a standby
<Kilos> you miss all the fun
<kbmonkey> have a gn all
<Kilos> night kbmonkey sleep tight
<psydroid> gn kbmonkey
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> may be back later
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<kbmonkey> just gotta get offline a bit
<Kilos> ok kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Back again
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<magespawn> Just waking up again fell asleep next to the kid
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> trying to conf irssi. be back later if i dont fall asleep
<magespawn> Doesbi
<magespawn> Does it not build its own config file?
<dLimit> Hmm yes it does...
<superfly> I'm not sure if it is persistent unless you specifically write it though
<Kilos> hehe i be learning but oh so slowly
<magespawn> That was quite quick.
<Kilos> managed to open a .gz file in /usr/share/doc/irssi*
<Kilos> no im on xchat again. need to read and hopefully understand how to configure irssi to come here with a simple command
<Kilos> aw tells me how good it is but no more
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> night all. see yous tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> I am also off. G'night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-14
<magespawn> good morning all
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<superfly> morning magespawn, nuvolari
<nuvolari> I don't know how long it's been, but theres a http://mirror.ufs.ac.za/
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i wonder  if other universities can access it for free
<nuvolari> dunno, it's public :P
<dLimit> Happy Pi day everyone!
<dLimit> Kilos: Happy Pi day!
<Kerbero> :D
<Kilos> morning dLimit superfly and others
<Kerbero> happy pi day to you toot dLimit 
<Kilos> what is Pi day?
<superfly> morning Kilos, dLimit
<Kerbero> 3.14
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> or something like that
<superfly> Kilos: 3.14 (aka March 14th)
<superfly> Weirdo americans.
<Kerbero> so net na drie vanmiddag gaan die pi hour en pi minute wees
<Kilos> what happens on 14th march
<dLimit> Lol its also Albert Einstein's birthday
<Kilos> happened
<Kilos> Maaz, google Pi day
<Maaz> Kilos: "Pi Day" http://www.piday.org/ :: "Pi Day » 1 Million Digits of Pi" http://www.piday.org/million.php :: "Pi Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day :: "Pi Day: Events, Activities, & History | Exploratorium" http://www.exploratorium.edu/pi/ :: "TeachPi.org | A Teacher's Complete Pi Day Resource" http://www.teachpi.org/ :: "Pi Day Songs" http://www.winternet.com/~mchristi/piday.html :: "How to Celeb
<magespawn> Akira Yoshizawa and this guy according to the Google Doodle
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> superfly got that commad working did some man reading
<superfly> magespawn: cool beans
<Kilos> oh that Pi
<magespawn> is there a compose symbol for Pi
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> we should have a holiday for Biltong day
<magespawn> that mirrior you guys mentioned before, does the uni give its students wifi local access?
<Kilos> 22/7
<Kerbero> who knows
<Kerbero> at least SUN gives free access tot ftp.sun.ac.za on their wifi
<Kerbero> and free access to the entire mirror.ac.za
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos how do you sleep with so much coffee/
<Kilos> haha. im different. when i need to sleep i sleep. never had a caffeine boost
<Kilos> but cyber cofee doesnt affect one anyway. I dont drink much real coffee it gives me headaches
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari you well lad
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> magespawn, http://able2know.org/topic/134962-1
<Kilos> haha TotalBlah
<magespawn> &pi
<magespawn> pi
<Kilos> ya i think it is
<magespawn> 227
<Kilos> here is with compose key http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<magespawn> cool ty
<Kilos> yw
<dLimit> I cant get the pc speaker to beep while running irssi in screen
<Kilos> my irssi doesnt beep at all
<dLimit> One needs to ensure that beel_beeps is set to "ON" and beep_msg_level is correct and that the pcspkr kernel module is loaded
<Kilos> still reading up on how to make it come here automatically
<dLimit> thats easy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got rteadme and all to see how to configure it
<Kilos> readme
<dLimit> do /network add -nick nickname -user username -realname whatever Freenode
<dLimit> then /server add -auto -network Freenode irc.freenode.net 6667
<dLimit> then /channel add -auto #ubuntu-za Freenode
<Kilos> do that in an open irssi? or in the conf file
<dLimit> Do this while irssi is open
<Kilos> ok i try
<dLimit> Oh I think one needs to set -autosendcmd "^msg nickserv identify password" to the /network comamand
<dLimit> just see /help on each of those commands if they have errors
<Kilos> so one starts with /set -autosendcmd   ?
<dLimit> not it would be /network
<dLimit> just add the -autosendcmd after the -realname whatever switch before the Freenode part
<Kilos> ok let me try figure this all out
<dLimit> kwl bananas. Cheers Kilos I'm out. Chat later.
<Kilos> toods dLimit 
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja nee klop-disselboom oom
<nuvolari> en oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> magespawn: hi
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> maaz hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<nuvolari> Maaz: make Kilos  some coffee
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> :-/
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz coffee for Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> not like that either
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> magespawn: now you just say "Maaz: coffee please"
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<nuvolari> yo, is here anyone that did a case study of Atlassian vs CollabNet?
<magespawn> i was trying to get Maaz to make coffee for someone else
<inetpro> magespawn: while he is offline?
<inetpro> I guess you could impersonate as him before talking to Maaz and then switch back, but that would be out of line
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<nlsthzn> Good evening uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Whats up?
<Kilos> been trying to upgrade with a 11.04 alternate cd but it crashes at the software centre stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> murphy lives here
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> sounds like me
<Kilos> haha you also sukkel
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> some of my issues were solved when I switched from 64-bit to 32-bit...
<nlsthzn> and here I thought 64-bit had matured to the point where it doens't matter
<Kilos> seen quite a few peeps complain about 64bit
<nlsthzn> at least I don't *really* need it :p
<Kilos> yeah thats an advantage hey?
<nlsthzn> I guesss :)
<Kilos> do you know what will happen if i upgrade from maverick with the xubuntu alternate
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> will it kill gnome
<nlsthzn> I am not sure.
<Kilos> and lose the bottom panel?
<nlsthzn> But it would not be a big issue as you will have XFCE
<nlsthzn> and it is pretty good
<Kilos> maybe my alt ubuntu cd is faulty
<nlsthzn> possible
<Kilos> i have tried xubuntu but it has stuff on the left side not top and bottom panels
<Kilos> didnt enjoy it much
<nlsthzn> the last few versions of xubuntu I have tried had a top panel and a bottom launcher type deal
<Kilos> oh ya thats right, that launcher , not like the apps places system panel in gnome
<Kilos> split my nut trying to work that out
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> how are the studies going uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> slowly nlsthzn im trying to do both those books
<nlsthzn> both books?
<Kilos> my biggest prob i think is getting to understand how to make up a command like when you look in man
<nlsthzn> make a script?
<Kilos> hmm i try find the link
<Kilos> i think this was it
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/exam-preparation/self-study
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/exam-preparation/books
<Kilos> im not sure anymore which it was
<nlsthzn> nice links... the last time I tried the wiki the monkey had set up I coud
<nlsthzn> coudln't connect to it
<nlsthzn> no worries
<Kilos> the one is kinda new. inetpro gave me the link
<Kilos> but that must be over 2000 lines back
<Kilos> oh wait a bit they sent me a mail
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> you register there and then can get books etc and the give you a number wherewith you can write exams
<Kilos> https://cs.lpi.org/caf/Xamman/candidate_area
<Kilos> Linux Professional Institute <info@lpi.org>
<Kilos> one of them
<Kilos> hows things your side
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos, all good, since I started thinking about doing this exam I am playing a lot more PC games :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
<nlsthzn> \o/
<Kilos> that book i got is quite nice, they work through a section and then ask questions after each one so you can see how you are doing
<magespawn_mobile> Evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn_mobile 
<Kilos> see the pc at the shop is still online
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ starts grinding coffee
<magespawn_mobile> Yup do not have dyndns done yet so I can't connect to the quassel core
<Kilos> dyndns?
<Kilos> that used to be supper
<magespawn_mobile> Dynamic domain name server
<Kilos> oh that was dindins
<magespawn_mobile> Lol
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc_, ty
<gc_> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<magespawn_mobile> Cheeky as well hey.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must be a female bot
<magespawn_mobile> Nah if it was it would have said something then
<Kilos> no they are sneaky unless you address them directly
<magespawn_mobile> Right
<magespawn_mobile> This line of conversation could get us in hot water
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gc_, hey you
<gc_> I'm not deaf Kilos I'm just ignoring you
<magespawn_mobile> Now you are in trouble
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> gc_, sorry
<gc_> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> gc_, sorry
<gc_> You"re forgiven Kilos Just don't make a habit of it ok!
 * magespawn_mobile shakes his head
<Kilos> night nlsthzn magespawn_mobile see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> night you other lurkers
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nlsthzn> night uncle Kilos 
<magespawn_mobile> Night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-15
<magespawn> good morning all
<nlsthzn> Greetings Maaz 
<nlsthzn> Greetings magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi nlsthzn
<Squirm> hello
<Symmetria> sup
<Squirm> hey Symmetria, ltnc
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> you up in Kenya?
<Symmetria> nope, in east london at the moment
<Symmetria> lol, got guys working on the property here at the moment clearing part of the bottom yard to build a fence
<Symmetria> they have found and killed 3 puff adders so far this morning
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> poor snakes though
<Symmetria> dude lol, you dont fuck with an adder of any sort
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> no, you pick it up and move it out the way
<Symmetria> pick it up? :P lol, umm no :P 
<Squirm> :F
<Squirm> :D
<Symmetria> heh, I found a rhinkhlas in my house in centurion years ago 
<Symmetria> curled up under the stove 
<Symmetria> that thing was scary
<Squirm> we get those
<Squirm> our cat had a stare off with one
<Squirm> cat won, snake decided it had had enough and just slithered away
<Symmetria> heh those things spit venom 
<Squirm> yeah, I was impressed that our cat wasn't harmed
<Squirm> she must have known exactly what was going on
 * Squirm kicks Squid
<Squirm> actually
 * Squirm kicks samba and winbind
<Squirm> finally
<Symmetria> heh Im driving to PE tomorrow to pick up my new doggie
<Symmetria> :)
<Squirm> nice
<Squirm> given Kenya a miss then have you?
<Symmetria> heh yeah, Im contracting remotely from the beach :P money is awesome, no expenses here, and its a chilled life
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> the joys of the internet hey
<Squirm> work in a different country
<Symmetria> heh can make 100 grand a month after tax sitting on the beach :P
<Symmetria> anyway, back in a bit :)
<Squirm> and I make a tenth of that not sitting on the beach :/
<magespawn> Symmetria can share how?
<Kilos> morning superfly magespawn nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> alo
<magespawn> hi kilos
<magespawn> Kilos as well
<Kilos> huh?
<magespawn> uppercase
<Kilos> they both beep here so no fear i will miss you
<magespawn> cool
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> magespawn, dont you tab complete nicks. then it upper cases automatically
<nuvolari> I'm well thank you oom
<nuvolari> busy day planned ahead?
<magespawn> not sure how tap on touch screen keyboard Kilos
<Kilos> lol , technology
<Kilos> enjoy nuvolari 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Iam going out for awhile, see you later.
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> bbl
 * Squirm yawns
 * Squirm looks pointedly at nuvolari
<superfly> morning Ki<tab>
<nuvolari> what did I do Squirm ?
<Squirm> you don't talk to me
<Guest9180> hala ppl
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro, cremora got something for you or any other clever fella to answer
<Kilos> how does one capture the result of sudo apt-get update to use on another drive without internet connection
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> that was quick
<nuvolari> Squirm: don't take it personal
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ washes some mugs
<Symmetria> gc, whisky?
<gc_> Symmetria: Excuse me?
<Symmetria> dumb bot :P
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc_, ty
<gc_> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<inetpro> wb Ludo
<Ludo> thanks inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-16
<magespawn> morning all
<nuvolari> mornings magespawn 
<magespawn> how is this Friday so far?
<Kilos> hi magespawn and other lurkers
<Kilos> not a good day for motorbike riders in pta
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> -_- ADSL down at work again
<Kilos> eish thats telkom hey
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you wet?
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, in this weather I rather get to work and back on two wheels 
<Kilos> as long as you got good rain gear its not too bad
<inetpro> you can double the time in your car in this weather
<Kilos> in any weather actually
<Kilos> bikes have major advantages
<inetpro> Kilos: no, it's extra bad in a car in rainy weather
<Kilos> just go careful. peeps in cars drive as if it was dry
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> but they don't have a lot of room to manouver 
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> so in some ways it's less risky
<inetpro> the bigger risk is the wet road surface
<Kilos> youre right
<magespawn> howdy kilos inetpro
<inetpro> hello magespawn
<superfly> ohi inetpro, magespawn, morgs
<inetpro> eh superfly
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi superfly, Kilos, inetpro, *
<magespawn> hey morgs superfly
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... you chased him away
<morgs> hi magespawn 
<superfly> inetpro: I did nothing of the sort, it must have been Kilos :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man he means *
<Kilos> he didnt answer
<Kilos> im innocent
<Kilos> hi Tonberry have you moved your beer meet yet
<Kilos> inetpro, just be carefull at robots and dips for oil on the road hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<magespawn> bit of a break in the conversattio
<magespawn> conversation
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> ya i was offline
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> noticed that.
<Kilos> playing on small drive. if i install xubuntu can i install gdi after?
<Kilos> gnome
<magespawn> should be able to how small?
<Kilos> 6g
<Kilos> i am scared to change anything on my working maverick
<magespawn> not sure if it will keep the changes or if it is only for the session
<magespawn> did run a friends laptop from a flash drive for over a year
<Kilos> wow. using the flash as a livecd kinda thing or an actual installation on the flash
<magespawn> cannot remember the details I think an install on the flash because the live cd version does not save things like emails or documents if I am remembering correctly
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> got to go to parents day at the school see y'all later.
<Kilos> go safe
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> inetpro, has kubuntu got a synaptic package manager?
<Kilos> ians struggling
<Kilos> what is Kpackagekit
<Kilos> update manager or synaptic
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> hi back
<magespawn> I use that to update the one kubuntu machine I have
<Kilos> i am looking for the mark all updates and fix broken that gnomes synaptic has
<magespawn> have not used it that much hold on
<magespawn> going there now
<Kilos> ty 
<superfly> Kilos: kpackagekit in older kubuntus
<superfly> and qapt/muon in newer kubunts
<superfly> *kubuntus
<superfly> I just use aptitude
<Kilos> he is using natty superfly 
<magespawn> aptitude from the command line superfly ?
<Kilos> yip aptitude rocks
<Kilos> but he had his update tool running while out and it hung halfway
<superfly> magespawn: yu[
<superfly> *yup
<magespawn> xkill?
<Kilos> i made him reboot
<Kilos> so hard to try help when you dont know the OS
<inetpro> Kilos: Ctrl+Esc will bring up System Activity akin to the Microsoft Windows' Task Manager
<magespawn> yes
<inetpro> It shows a list of currently running processes, along with their CPU usage, Memory usage, and various other pieces of information. 
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> obviously you can do all that on the cli as well
<inetpro> htop
<Kilos> using win7 and all the hand palm fingerprint readers has made his kop plat
<magespawn> htop looks useful
<Kilos> he has a win7 and kubuntu installed and win has crashed bad so i am trying to get him to use boot-repair from his pc and the work drive as second drive and hopefully boot-repair will fix it
<Kilos> win likes messing up the mbr methinks
<magespawn> grip or lilo can handle both but the windows one can't
<magespawn> grub
<Kilos> yeah thats why its called winsucks
<Kilos> boot-repair normally fixes everything
<Kilos> good tool to have
<magespawn> yes has helped me
<Kilos> Maaz, google boot-repair for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu ..." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows :: "RecoveryMode - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode :: "Boot-Repair - Simple tool to repair frequent boot problems | Ubuntu ..." http://www.ubuntugeek.com/boot-repair-simple-tool-to-repai
<Kilos> i had lotsa boot probs till i cleared my cpu cache of all winsucks stuff and no more since
<Kilos> yay boot-repair fixed ians work drive
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Greetings uncle Kilos 
<tumbleweed> superfly: this might be another reasonable approach to spam http://drupal.org/project/hashcash
<tumbleweed> (and has the advantage of not needing a remote server)
<dLimit> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi dLimit  howzit
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan it met oom?
<nuvolari> *dit
<dLimit> Not bad thanks
<dLimit> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self 
<nuvolari> yo yo dLimit!
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie
<nuvolari> my kop voel bietjie muf vandag
<nuvolari> moet nuwe frameworks en spcifications aanleer :-/
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> nie eers met ys nie oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> sommer net kookwater in 'n mens se keelgat af 
<nuvolari> Maar môre gaan 'n mens maar weer aan
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> jy maak my dors
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee oh
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<nuvolari> thanks
<Kilos> im using xubuntu at the moment. not updated but pidgin and xchat are preinstalled
<Kilos> hi jpm
<Kerbero[home]> daarsyh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nuvolari!
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero[home]> dis beter
<Kerbero[home]> hi kilos
<Kilos> jaan pierre malherbe
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz! :D
<Kerbero[home]> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kerbero[home]> naby, maar baie ver
<Kilos> jan piet mare
<Kilos> crazy with workspace selection at the top
<zeref> hurrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi zeref
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> something telling me we have a problem
<inetpro> Maaz: za.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
<dLimit> I think it,s down inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: is za.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ is down (Server is not responding)
<dLimit> Somebody's going to have a tough night?
<inetpro> Maaz: tenet
<Maaz> The Tertiary Education and Research Network (TENET) hosts amongst others the country mirror of the ubuntu archives. The network operations center (NOC) can be reached via email at noc@tenet.ac.za. Website: http://www.tenet.ac.za/
<inetpro> dLimit: why?
<Kilos> try that ftp sun one it hardly ever goes down
<dLimit> inetpro: I don't know many people that like fixing thing on way to midnight on a friday
<inetpro> dLimit: true
<inetpro> Kilos: the sun site is not listed as an official mirror
<Tonberry> huh
<inetpro> only telkom SAIX and Tenet,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Tonberry> its in the ubuntu mirror selection menu tho
<inetpro> or am I looking at the wrong list?
<Tonberry> not an official cd mirror tho
<Tonberry> in software sources you can pick ftp.sun.ac.za
<inetpro> Tonberry: thanks
<Kilos> thats the one Tonberry 
<Kilos> never goes down
<Tonberry> yes
<Tonberry> very strange
<Tonberry> considering how the rest of the network is doing
<Kilos> inetpro, in synaptic when you look by the sa repos it is there
<Kilos> in software centre too
<inetpro> Kilos: perl -p -i.bak -e "s#za.archive.ubuntu.com#ftp.sun.ac.za#" sources.list is quicker
<Kilos> is that a command inetpro for cli?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep that is a search and replace perl oneliner
<Kilos> wow ty sir
<inetpro> Kilos: it will search through each line for za.archive.ubuntu.com and replace it with ftp.sun.ac.za 
<inetpro> it will edit the file inline while it will also make a backup with .bak
<Kilos> thats cool ty
<Kilos> i always have to wait for synaptic or software centre to do it
<inetpro> well, I guess it's easy enough
<inetpro> easy to make mistakes in the cli
<dLimit> Mistakes only happen when you are root...
<apie> sup crunchiez
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-17
<nuvolari> ++ on that dLimit 
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: are you lost? :P
<not_found> nuvolari, seems that way
<superfly> morning folks
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how is the Saturday?
<Kilos> its like a day after friday
<dLimit> Greetings all
<dLimit> Kilos, magespawn hi
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<magespawn> hi dLimit
<dLimit> HOw are you all doing?
<magespawn> listening to TED talks
<Kilos> ok ty trying to help ian fix his kubuntu
<Kilos> boots to initramfs prompt
<magespawn> what's wrong with it?
<Kilos> he did an upgrade and i think it crashed halfway
<Kilos> now wont boot from cd even
<magespawn> okay will check the net. what has been tried so far?
<Kilos> and i need to have him boot from cd to fix grub
<magespawn> still getting the prompt?
<dLimit> I'm out.. me and mah band's gonna record today.. cheers
<Kilos> cheers dLimit 
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos> he is trying to reboot now but its taking forever
<magespawn> does he dual boot with windows?
<Kilos> yes win7
<magespawn> it might be the windows causing it
<Kilos> now he is in the grub prompt
<magespawn> found this www.proposedsolution.com/solutions/ubuntu-booting-to-initramfs-prompt
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> right back just had to restart the tablet
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> he is in grub>
<Kilos> i cant find commands to use there to restore grub
<magespawn> do you know what grub he was using?
<Kilos> the one in kubuntu 11.04
<Kilos> must be grub2 i think
<Kilos> unless they gone to 3
<magespawn> think so
<magespawn> www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.PHP?id=408
<Kilos> he has to go out on a call now sorry magespawn 
<magespawn> no worries
<Eames> Kilos this is a paste of the artice http://slexy.org/view/s2qYpWbAbW
<magespawn> that was me just from the laptop
<Kilos> ty greg that is you hey
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> easier to search with a full keyboard
<Kilos> cool ty i will get it and see if it can help when he gets back
<Kilos> hehe helpful guy this Eames but doesnt say cheers
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> that looks good from line20
<Kilos> hopefully that will work. we will see when he gets back
<magespawn> can he reinstall or is that not an option?
<Kilos> it refuse to boot from cd
<Kilos> but if these grub. commands dont work i will get him to plug drive into the pc we fixed yesterday and run boot-repair
<Kilos> aw mrs_fly never goes off
<Kilos> mrs_fly, wb
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<magespawn> that might just be a bios setting or damaged cd. I had pc refuse to boot from cd but boot fine from a live USB
<Kilos> then something corrupted the bios. he has checked it is set to boot from cd. thats how he installed kubntu and win7
<Kilos> but these grub prompt commands sound promising
<Kilos> i been looking for them for ages back when i had similar probs. ty magespawn 
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> I also tend to save links I find to my evernote account
<Kilos> im saving that whole paste to a file i will add here and on usb drive
<Kilos> lo MPD 
<Kilos> bi
<magespawn> even quicker than that Eames character
<magespawn> Kilos I can share the evermore with if you want
<magespawn> evernote
<Kilos> what is it?
<magespawn> webclipper to clip info articles,links etc to share accross devices and people
<Kilos> oh then you just go there and look for links etc
<Kilos> like a folder somewhere
<magespawn> yup something like that
<Kilos> that would be nice ty 
<Kilos> its a light page hey
<magespawn> not actually sure
<Kilos> this is so frustrating. we used this same pc of ians to fix his work drive yesterday and now this one crashes
<Kilos> and he cant sit still till we got it fixed because of call outs all the time
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<Kilos> magespawn, is it just text?
<Kilos> no pics or videos
<magespawn> it links to the evernote account and website so might be quite heavy
<Kilos> when i get a pile of data i will look at it
<magespawn> link is https://www.evernote.com/pub/magespawn/weblinks
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hi psydroid
<Kilos> ty magespawn hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> my poor desktop is fulla pages of how to's and books and other stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> when i put them somewhere else it takes ages to find the right one when i need it
 * Kilos needs a secretary
<Kilos> could enjoy saying do this , do that
<magespawn> you usually have to pay them too
 * Kilos pays in kind
<Kilos> will smile every morning
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> if you get that right let me know we could make a lot of money with that secret
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> brb got to switch to the pc tablet is dying
<magespawn> right here we are then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on'
<gc_> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ puts the kettle on
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc_, ty
<gc_> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<magespawn> that was wierd
<Kilos-> what
<Kilos-> weird
<Kilos> slumming on xubuntu
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> you coming and going like that
<magespawn> just booted a machine from a flash drive running lubuntu
<psydroid> are you on xubuntu now, Kilos?
<Kilos> on my 6g drive yes psydroid but its not lekker like gnome
<Kilos> magespawn, how big is the lubuntu iso
<plustwo> hi oom Kilos
<magespawn> let me check
<Kilos> and i cant get xchat to beep even though alerts show it should
<magespawn> 658mb for 11.10 version
<Kilos> magespawn, link please will get ian to get it for me
<Kilos> he has just installed 11.10 kubuntu on his work pc i think
<psydroid> yeah, I guess it is not getting tested as much as ubuntu
<Kilos> had a look at installing ubuntu-desktop here. whew 148m
<Kilos> so ill look at the rat
<psydroid> I have run into problems with 11.10 that aren't present in 12.04 development
<Kilos> but its faster than ubuntu so far
<magespawn_window> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> cant find how to make a file either. like right click new file goodie
<Kilos> only makes folders grr
<psydroid> in the XFCE file manager?
<Kilos> lol sec i see if i can find that
<Kilos> ah clever lad ty psydroid 
<Kilos> took a while to find file manager
<psydroid> yw Kilos
<Kilos-> grrr and it hangs quite often
<Kilos-> and one cant drag files to another place on the desktop
<magespawn> i am out of here see you all later
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Fantastic_Dan 
<Fantastic_Dan> hi Kilos
<not_found> http://linux-studies.za.net/ down or is it just me?!
<nlsthzn> never mind... was just slow
<zeref> hi guys
<zeref> anubody here use ncmpcpp
<Kerbero[home]> is mirror.ac.za down?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: is mirror.ac.za down?
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Yes, http://mirror.ac.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<Kerbero[home]> phone tenet
<Kerbero[home]> Symmetria: are you here?
<tumbleweed> Kerbero[home]: they know about it
<Kerbero[home]> o ok
<Kerbero[home]> they should start to email that info to rennews too
<Kilos> hi conrad_ 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<apie> kilos superfly :-)
<Kilos> my apie gaan dit goed
<superfly> hi apie
<superfly> apie: lewe jy nog? :-P
<Kilos> monthly meet monday night hey
<apie> ja ons lewe maar nog :-)
<apie> hoe ganit met almal?
<Kilos> ons lewe ook dankie
<superfly> busy, and tired, but good
<apie> tired is an understatement
<apie> cold and rainy here
<Kilos> goldish here but rain
<Kilos> be good guys i go play with xubuntu some more
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> when in maverick i can do
<Kilos> sudo chown -R miles:miles /media/storage/ and all unlocked but not from xubuntu 11.04
<Kilos> Ideas welcome
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> kbmonkey, dont forget to organise with maia re ordering 12.04 cds hey
<Kilos> night all. see ya morrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Kilos: Bye
<kbmonkey> ah, irssi url grabber. sweet
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-18
<Kilos> morning guys
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn dLimit 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> did you give me the link for lubuntu iso download
<magespawn> Yes
<Kilos> i have lost it somewhere tween this maverick and the xubuntu drive
<Kilos> xubuntuworks but not as cool as gnome
<Kilos> or user friendly i think
<magespawn> Ohh okay. I am on mobile at the moment, I think lubuntu is very similar to xubuntu
<Kilos> np will get from you sometime and get ian to download for me ty
<magespawn> I took gc offline to move the pc will be back next week Tuesday or Wednesday.
<Kilos> np Maaz is back too so we know we have somebot to make coffee
<Kilos> hows things there?
<magespawn> On my way home with family.
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> say hi from me
<Kilos> tell them see you even have ballie friends
<nlsthzn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> How is everyone?
<Kilos> most not here and there
<nlsthzn> ah
<magespawn> Kilos had to explain who you are.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> magespawn, tell them an old diesel mechanic and farmer trying to be a geek
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi kilos
<kbmonkey> how you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<kbmonkey> good man
<kbmonkey> got up nice and early today
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> I am off for bit, lunch time
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> enjoy
<kbmonkey> ah cioa magespawn
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have a cuppa cyber coffee. good for the brain
<kbmonkey> Maaz: coffee please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<kbmonkey> awesome :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<Kilos> on kubuntu is software centre still software centre
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi guys
<kbmonkey> hi all
<kbmonkey> we meet again, mister Kilos 
<Kilos> lol yip must be a common crossroads
<Kilos> playing with tiny core linux but need to google lots on how to's
<Kilos> like they say -. Download and install pppd and pppsetup(dont forget bash to pppsetup). but how do you download without a connection
<kbmonkey> you looking at other options since lucid is going out?
<kbmonkey> catch22
<Kilos> i am using xubuntu 11.04
<Kilos> as well as this maverick. will try keep maverick going as long as possible
<inetpro> sanibonani
<Kilos> dont really want to leave ubuntu but dunno how long it will take to get used to xubuntu
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<kbmonkey> technically, you could still use ubuntu and not update it
<kbmonkey> technically...
<kbmonkey> do you watch youtube or any flash videos Kilos ?
<Kilos> well im gonna try that. will do a clean install before they close down so i have it nice and fresh
<Kilos> no youtube
<Kilos> need uncapped for that
<kbmonkey> good. the flash plugin is the one strong point to keep updated. if you dont use it, even better
<Kilos> youtube will use in an hour what i use in a month
<kbmonkey> i suggest after you do that clean install, and got it running like you like. you make a image backup of the OS
<kbmonkey> if it breaks, you can restore the OS to exactly like its clean state, without reinstalling
<kbmonkey> ya I don't youtube either. rarely
<Kilos> need a dvd writer for that this image is 1.4g
<kbmonkey> I like blocks of text 
<Kilos> but with aptoncd one can get close
<kbmonkey> you only clone your /
<Kilos> aptoncd and rsyncs
<kbmonkey> so if you make / on its own partition, 
<Kilos> i have / /boot /home parts
<kbmonkey> or get a usb disk. thats what i do, a usb disk strictly for backup
<Kilos> can you make iso's of root
<kbmonkey> you can get a 8GB one for R99 I think
<kbmonkey> making isos is a different story
<Kilos> i got an external with archives copied to it and home
<kbmonkey> it takes a *lot* of space to build your own livecd
<Kilos> ya as in with remastersys from here is 1.4g
<Symmetria> ullo
<Kilos> inetpro, hoezit
<Symmetria> lol, seeing a dog trainer tomorrow who can hopefully teach my puppy how to behave :P 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Symmetria> cause she's psycho lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what dog?
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie2.jpg
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie3.jpg
<Kilos> you train animals with two things food and pain
<Symmetria> lol, she is inventing new games right now, unfortunately one of which is that she can drag her doggie bed all over the house :P
<Symmetria> and the other one she loves is chasing round and round the swimming pool watching the little frogs that jump in it and then jumping in after them
<Kilos> if they do good feed bits of lekker stuff , if they do wrong rub nose in it and twist ear
<Kilos> dogs need lots of attention to be properly trained
<Symmetria> yeah I know
<Kilos> also if you reprimand make your voice very stern
<Symmetria> lol, you also gotta learn to ignore certain things they do else it becomes habit
<Kilos> no good saying no with a tone of love
<Symmetria> :P like when puppy starts barking at me for attention 
<Kilos> if it hassles you shout no
<Symmetria> LOL when I sit infront of the computer and start working after a while she gets annoyed and wants to play and will sit and bark at me hehe
<Kilos> hmm you will have to go with for training
<Kilos> they do pet/owner training all in one at places
<Symmetria> yeah I know :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero[home]> lol
<Kerbero[home]> hi there Symmetria \
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[home] 
<Kerbero[home]> hi kilos
<kbmonkey> hi Kerbero[home] psydroid and Symmetria 
<Kilos> yo superfly you ok?
<superfly> heya Kilos
<superfly> yeah, just been busy\
<superfly> trying to get my ADSL set up
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> at long last
<kbmonkey> good luck superfly ;)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, meet tomorrow night hey?
<superfly> kbmonkey: fanks... just trying to get my ID to Afrihost
<magespawn> Hi kilos
<Kilos> no forget the ordering of cds
<kbmonkey> thanks for reminding me Kilos !
<kbmonkey> we should talk about something new or fun anyone found
<Kilos> lol tiny core linux
<Kilos> quite cute if you got adsl
<kbmonkey> i'd lke to check that out :]
<magespawn> superfly what was the problem with the Adsl?
<kbmonkey> that was quite a wait superfly. must be excite :]
<superfly> magespawn: I didn't have any.
<magespawn> Tiny Core is even smaller than Puppy.
 * superfly is trying to figure out what the problem is
<magespawn> superfly lol
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yeah magespawn small version is 11.9m other one is 68m
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<psydroid> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid!
<Kilos> my stupid opera browser lost the bookmark grrr
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> all good psydroid ?
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<psydroid> yes, I'm ok Kilos
<psydroid> and you?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Tiny-Core-Linux-Download-43833.html
<psydroid> just getting a bit stressed out due to university
<magespawn> Puppy is 50mb
<Kilos> whew psydroid the year is still young
<kbmonkey> ah thx Kilos 
<kbmonkey> well gotta go. chat toms
<Kilos> kbmonkey, take both and see whats the diffs
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey go well
<kbmonkey> :]
<psydroid> see you later kbmonkey
<magespawn> Later kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> may be back, family time now ... :]
<magespawn> kbmonkey has a family? Did not know that.
<Kilos> parents
<Kilos> and maybe boet and/or sis
<magespawn> Ahh I always think of family as husband/wife and kids.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> It is the state I am in, bit short sighted I guess.
<Kilos> one forgets there are others younger than you as you get older
<Kilos> until you find groups that know more than you with pcs and cellphones they are always younger
<magespawn> I am mentally stuck around 25
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lucky you
<magespawn> not physically unfortunately
<Kilos> yeah that never gets stuck
<magespawn> work out a way to do that, cause over population and make more money than viagra
<Kilos> ha ha ha we dont need to help over population
<Kilos> morrow guys. i go fight tiny core
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<magespawn> I am also off, 04:30 start to tomorrow. Night all.
<superfly> 25? I feel like I'm 16 all the time
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-11
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<henkj> morning
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> Squirm, you are using mint/mate hey?
<Kilos> do you know the diffs from ubuntu + mate
<Squirm> Mint is the OS, MATE is the Graphical environment. Ubuntu uses Unity as it's graphical environment
<Squirm> as far as I've figured out, all Ubuntu packages work with Mint
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh yes it was something you could choose like cinnamon
<Kilos> just more to install
<Kilos> or just a fork off ubuntu
<henkj> as far as I know MATE is a fork of gnome 2
<henkj> because the gnome team stopped maintaining it in favour of gnome 3
<henkj> and people didn't like that gnome 3 meant gnome shell
<henkj> I actually liked gnome shell, but it's pretty resource intensive for a desktop environment
<henkj> was also unhappy when they decided people don't need screensavers :/
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> henkj: more of a gnome2 person myself
<Squirm> that's why I went with MATE
<Squirm> I kind of like Mint MATE
<henkj> I should try other DEs again
<henkj> heard that KDE has improved a lot since I last used it
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Squirm> henkj: never really liked kde myself
<henkj> Squirm: me neither, which is why I haven't used it for about 3 years
<Squirm> guess i may be more than 3 years
<Squirm> you still studying?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<henkj> no, finished last year
<Kilos> kde just takes getting used to but then its lekker
<Kilos> just a bit slow on older pc's
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> Hoe gaan dit met jou
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<Vince-0> lekker man
<Vince-0> Maandag eg goeters
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Vince-0> sup
<ThatGraemeGuy> brain still waking up ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> anyone made a call to London lately
<Symmetria> the phone lag is *bad*
<tonberryE352> anyone know if it is possible to get the amount of data in a pipe's buffer from the writing side?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<tonberryE352> hello
<magespawn> good day
<magespawn> Douglas Adams 61st birthday http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Adams via Google doodle
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hectic monday
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> Ubuntu GNOME is approved as an official flavour https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-March/000035.html
<inetpro> and that was already approved on Monday last week?
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<tumbleweed> inetpro: it couldn't be an official flavour until now, because it depended on a PPA for the CD builds
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ahh
<tumbleweed> they wanted newer GNOME bits than the ubuntu-desktop people. apparently they are working together now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<inetpro> eventually!
<inetpro> tumbleweed: that is good news
<tumbleweed> yes, I'm glad it happened
<confluency> That's good to know.
<Symmetria> http://www.rouming.cz/roumingShow.php?file=-_If_EA_Games_Sold_Pizza_-______10.03.2013.jpg
<Symmetria> hahaha
<charl> sounds like an ict service desk :)
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Man Overboard: GNOME Cofounder Joins the Mac Side
<inetpro> some harsh words against Miguel de Icaza 
<inetpro> http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/77492.html
<superfly> inetpro: unsurprising
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> superfly: true
<superfly> he has danced with MS and Apple for a long time.
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry for ping-ponging :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i should just put an irc proxy on my pc at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> any recommendations?
<tumbleweed> some people use znc. others like quassel (which has it's own built-in-proxy thing)
 * tumbleweed uses irssi in screen
<Kilos> werk jy darem inetpro ?
<Kilos> skuus as ek jou wakker gemaak het
<Kilos> hard work dragging a tail hey?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :D
<inetpro> Kilos: define werk?
<Kilos> Maaz, define work
<Maaz> Kilos: Work \Work\ (w[^u]rk), n. [OE. work, werk, weorc, AS. weorc, worc; akin to OFries. werk, wirk, OS., D., & G. werk, OHG. werc, werah, Icel. & Sw. verk, Dan. v[ae]rk, Goth. gawa['u]rki, Gr. 'e`rgon, [digamma]e`rgon, work, "re`zein to do, 'o`rganon an instrument, 'o`rgia secret rites, Zend verez to work. [root]145. Cf. {Bulwark}, {Energy}, {Erg}, {Georgic},
<Maaz> {Liturgy}, {Metallurgy}, {Organ}, {Orgy}, {Surgeon}, {Wright}.] [1913 Webster] 1. Exertion o…
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> daai goed in afrikaans
<Kilos> inetpro, daai aktiviteid wat jou elke dag moeg maak
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ek het baie banweed
<Kilos> kan eers volgende begin somer begin gebruik
<Kilos> cant use banweed here we need the weed
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool, got znc+ssl working, thanks tumbleweed  :)
<nuvolari> :O
 * nuvolari ponders on 8ta 60+60gb deal
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> dis baie data ne
<Kilos> maar vir n jaar
<nuvolari> dit is ja oom
<nuvolari> en dit is 'n kwart van die prys wat ek nou betaal met die special
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, dieselfde hoeveelheid data vir daaglikse gebruik sal 4500 ZAR kos!
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> o wag, nie 'n kwart nie
<Kilos> naby genoeg
<Kilos> dis soos geld in die bank. jy moet net seker maak dit hou die hele jaar
<nuvolari> ek sit nou en wik en weeg
<nuvolari> ek kan baie spaar as ek dit doen, maar dis 'n klomp geld op een slag
<Kilos> is dit 60g dag en 60g na 11nm
<nuvolari> dit is eintlik nog goedkoper dan ja
<nuvolari> 5gb/maand... ek koop omtrent 2 na 3x per maand 
<Kilos> ek dink dis n goeie ding as jy daai eerste bondel kan bekostig dan sal die bespaaring betaal vir die volgende klomp
<Kilos> jy sal kan baljaar
<nuvolari> die nice ding is die na-11 deel
<Kilos> en geld spaar ook
<nuvolari> gewoonlik sou dit soos in 30gb gewees het as ek dit kan vergelyk :P
<Kilos> maar dit ander 60 sal jou wakker hou nagte
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> kan dit gebruik vir series download :P
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> dis n plan
<Kilos> en vooruit opstel om outomaties te doen terwyl jy slaap
<nuvolari> dit werk wel duurder uit as TV, maar dit het nie die SABC nonsens op nie :P
<nuvolari> DSTV persoonlik dink ek is 'n mors van geld
<Kilos> ian doen die selle. kyk nie tv nie. laai net goed af terwyl hy werk
<Kilos> baie duur
<Kilos> tot gewone mnet is R300 n maand
<nuvolari> jislaaik
<nuvolari> tv se moses
<nuvolari> hmm, dit sal dalk help as ek my kragprop indruk
<nuvolari> Ubuntu GNOME is approved as an official flavour https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-March/000035.html
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> I never realized one can use your ebucks for airtime :P
<Vince-0> and fuel and takealot
<Vince-0> but mostly air-time 'cos its /1000
<nuvolari> yeah, I saved up my ebucks and never decided on buying anything because I didn't know what to buy :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> now that 1800 didn't look as bad. Could have looked better if I had my epiphany earlier :P
<nuvolari> hilarious https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ixiP_nmCfU
<magespawn> evening y'all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> howdy
<magespawn> whats up in geek land today?
<nuvolari> a little quietness
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> me too been out and about, so no time to chat
<Mezenir> hey kilos :)
<Mezenir> hi all
<Kilos> magespawn, you been for the interview yet?
<magespawn> no at this rate it does not look like i made the short list
<magespawn> hey Mezenir
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> one of those things i suppose
<Kilos> well we get more of you
<Kilos> their loss
<magespawn> ahh Kilos you are good for the ego
<Kilos> you our buddy. and we have limits to how much we share
<Kilos> and i dont need help atm
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> skynet is here http://www.wirelessdesignmag.com/news/2013/03/internet-robots?et_cid=3134407&et_rid=353759831&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.wirelessdesignmag.com%2fnews%2f2013%2f03%2finternet-robots 
<magespawn> sorry about the link did copy & paste
<Kilos> why you sorry? what went wrong
<Kilos> oh you mean long
<magespawn> yup too long
<Kilos> can you open pm with that tool you using?
<Kilos> then pm maaz and tell him shorten
<Kilos> in future
<Kilos> i think the pro has an auto shortener built in by him somehow
<magespawn> did not know you could do that, useful, something new everyday
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten http://www.wirelessdesignmag.com/news/2013/03/internet-robots?et_cid=3134407&et_rid=353759831&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.wirelessdesignmag.com%2fnews%2f2013%2f03%2finternet-robots
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/UUxTq5
<Kilos> works well
<Kilos> i love ibids
<magespawn> indeed very usuful
<Squirm> can't bloody well get this quad copter to work :/
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> why a quad copter?
<nuvolari> just get a heli, it's more fun
<Squirm> not mine, setting it of for a colleague
<Squirm> but still
<Squirm> I have the really fancy transmitter :/
<Squirm> 11 channels
 * Squirm punts it out of the window
<nuvolari> 11 channels?? what do you fly with that? godzilla?
<Squirm> nuvolari: you don't happen to have a DSX 11 do you?
<Squirm> I take that as a no
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> afaik, the quad copter only uses 5 anyway
<Squirm> but I can't even get any of the blades to spin
<Squirm> and I can't bloody well work out the settings on this lcd
<Squirm> and the manual is in chinlish
<Squirm> s/chinlish/chinglish
<nuvolari> afk
<nuvolari> but no, I don't have a DSX
<Squirm> finally figured out how to swith the throttle from the right stick to the left
<Squirm> if I ever got it powered up, it'd have gone into the ceiling
<Squirm> happened to my colleague
<Squirm> twice
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> Squirm: when you're done with the quad, watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-szEr_7FSA
<Squirm> we have movement on blades!
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> liftoff yet?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> one prop is spinning way too fast
<Squirm> and they keep falling off
<nuvolari> is the throttle curve right?
<Squirm> ffs
<Squirm> 2 motors spin opposite directions to the other 2
<Squirm> so the screws that hold the prop on keep falling off 2 of them
<Squirm> nuvolari: ok, so they're tightened securely now
<Squirm> but alas, way too much throttle on take off, if I had to let that thing go it'd moer into the air
 * Squirm tampers with throttle curve
<magespawn> Squirm: have you loctite for the screws? might help
<Squirm> I don't but it's fine for testing
<Squirm> hmm
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> ++ on loctite
<Squirm> nuvolari: motors only kick in when my throttle is at 10%
<Squirm> and they kick in quite hectic
<magespawn> hey nuvolari, your brain in another time zone?
<magespawn> battery powered, Squirm ?
<Squirm> nuvolari: I have also adjusted the throttle curve so it's really low at the beginning
<nuvolari> Squirm: is it on hold, or idle?
<Squirm> magespawn: yep
<nuvolari> lol why magespawn ?
<Squirm> nuvolari: I don't know?
<Squirm> :P
<magespawn> was talkong about them to model plane guys here, they all use some sort of fuel, methenol i think
<magespawn> talking
<magespawn> for their planes that is
<nuvolari> Squirm: your throttle curve usually goes with hold and idle up
<nuvolari> like 2 throttle curves
<nuvolari> or dr and dr2 (or dual rate)
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah, I'm not up to date on fuel-driven models
<Squirm> uh
<Squirm> this transmitter
<magespawn> have only seen batteries for quad copters
<Squirm> for throttle curve, I set pos0 and pos1 to pretty much the same
<magespawn> never fuel, would be awesome
<Squirm> magespawn: if I could actually get this thing working
<nuvolari> Squirm: DSX 11 or DSX MKII?
<Squirm> DSX 11
<nuvolari> I think it's II as in 2
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> meh
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> it's 11
<nuvolari> or not
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> sorry
<Squirm> the motors don't start until I'm at(what they say here) +10
<Squirm> which I'm guessing is 10/100
<Squirm> yeah, it's 10/100
<nuvolari> hmm, it could be pitch-related too (for heli's)
<Squirm> nuvolari: the manual says I should stick it into aeroplane mode
<nuvolari> ok yeah
<Squirm> so my transmitter is set like that
<Squirm> there's no bloody manuals online
<Squirm> sorry if I accidentally swear
<Squirm> :/
<nuvolari> Squirm: http://blog.flying-hobby.com/manual/transmitter/jr/jr-dsx11-manual
<nuvolari> http://blog.flying-hobby.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/dsx11-manual.pdf
<Squirm> nuvolari: I have a manual on what each settings thing does
<Squirm> and my internet wasn't fast enough to download that pdf earlier
<nuvolari> sorry squirm, I'm not too helpful
<nuvolari> I didn't set up a quad before
<Squirm> neither have I
<Squirm> nuvolari: what's dual rate?
<nuvolari> Squirm: usually you would have it so that you can specify a 'lower rate' and a higher rate at which the servo's respond
<Squirm> ok
<nuvolari> so dual rate would be the higher rate
<nuvolari> it's used with idle up/aerobatic mode
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> I can set dual rate stuff for everything else except throttle
<nuvolari> yeah, throttle doesn't have much to do with that
<nuvolari> well, I don't know about airoplane mode :P
<Squirm> even if I change the servo speed
<Squirm> I really don't know how powerful it is, too scared to test it, does give a bit of a kick holding it
<Squirm> but it's still not starting slowly
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> so decreasing throttle curve, just means my stick position has to move more per percent
<Squirm> but motors still kick in when throttle is at 10%
<Squirm> (throttle, not stick position)
<Squirm> whyyyy
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Squirm> night
<Squirm> nuvolari: I have a gain screw on the receiver?
<Squirm> I lie, it's on the gyro
<Squirm> nuvolari: nuvolari nuvolari nuvolari nuvolari 
<Squirm> turned the gain down
<Squirm> still starts at 10% throttle, but low speed
<Squirm> so first attempted take off
<Squirm> throttle curve too low :P
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> we have lift off
<Squirm> very shaky
<Squirm> in a small room
<Squirm> need to move to a bigger area and adjust the trims
<Squirm> hmm, actually. I'm bored now
 * Squirm goes
<magespawn> lol @ Squirm 
<magespawn> think nuvolari got distracted awhile back
<magespawn> good night all, reading and then bedtime
<smile4ever> byee :)
<smile4ever> good night, magespawn
 * smile4ever goes too
<smile4ever> good night, Squirm
<smile4ever> :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> man, having a lawyer for a sister is uber useful
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> so first flight was alright
<nuvolari> Squirm: receiver is on the quad
<nuvolari> meh, you probably figured it out already :P
<nuvolari> oh, ya but the gain screw is on thy gyro like you said
<nuvolari> I shouldn't do this - confirming what you said :P
<nuvolari> bedtime
<Squirm> lol
<nuvolari> http://www.di.fm/play/trance
<nuvolari> Squirm: ^^
<Squirm> not a trance person
<nuvolari> soothing sounds
<Squirm> but I got it flying
<nuvolari> :-/
<Squirm> I just suck at it
<nuvolari> just try it
<Squirm> and it's so sensitive
<nuvolari> Squirm: that's where the dualrate/normal rate comes in
<nuvolari> set the normal rate at about 40-50%
<nuvolari> and for a quad I'd say 60-70 for dr
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> will try that tomorrow
<nuvolari> I have a ladybird quad, really tiny
<nuvolari> and at 80% it's uncontrollably quick
<nuvolari> and at 30% it's way too slow
<Squirm> Quai 500x
<Squirm> I think
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> but
<Squirm> it has 5 channels right
<Squirm> the 5th one would be the gyro?
<nuvolari> nope, the gyro isn't controlled
<Squirm> it's connected to 'gear' on the controller
<Squirm> meh, receiver
<Squirm> with that unplugged, it flies, but is sensitive
<Squirm> as soon as I plug that in, I can then switch between hover/cruise on the transmitter
<Squirm> but it's... jumpy
<nuvolari> how jumpy?
<Squirm> like there's interference
<nuvolari> it might be the sensitivity of the gyro
<Squirm> it's set right down
<Squirm> which is when I started to get it to work
<nuvolari> hmm
<Squirm> jumpy as in. it's movements aren't smooth
<nuvolari> it's hard to say
<Squirm> but only when that 5th channel is plugged in.
<Squirm> so I can control the 4axis with it out
<nuvolari> the 5th channel might be the hold switch
<nuvolari> or the auxiliry
<nuvolari> so you might need to set it to what you want to control on the quad
<Squirm> well, all I've figured it does is switch between cruise and hover
<Squirm> and both act the same way
<nuvolari> for now
<Squirm> (with it connected)
<nuvolari> I think in this case normal rate/dual rate would be it's hover and cruise modes
<Squirm> aha, it seems the gain is also controllable via that
<nuvolari> yeah, it's part of the sensitivity
<Squirm> it's just now
<Squirm> how to set the gain on the controller :P
<nuvolari> as I  see it normal rate would have the gyro with more control over the quad and less gain, and with dual rate the gain would be more and the gyro would have less say 
<nuvolari> well, you're on your own now :P much like you've been anyway :P
<Squirm> you've helped with terms
<Squirm> :P
<nuvolari> sounds to me like you'll manage
<Squirm> and this colleague wants to mount his go pro to it
<Squirm> gl to him learning to fly the thing first
<nuvolari> lol exactly
<Squirm> hopefully the dualrate/normal rate thing will help
<nuvolari> you mean he can't fly yet?
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> I'm setting this up for him
<nuvolari> I'd recommend he get a simulator first and train on that! 
<Squirm> yeah
<nuvolari> it will be much cheaper than wrecking his quad 
<Squirm> though I'm not going to :P
<nuvolari> heli-x is awesome
<Squirm> but then I have flown an RC plane and a dual rotor copter
<nuvolari> once-off fee and upgrades for life
<Squirm> this is just more sensitive than the copter
<nuvolari> 50EUR
<Squirm> hmm
<nuvolari> http://heli-x.net/
<nuvolari> he can try it out first
<nuvolari> it has an annoying tim-based trial-us
<nuvolari> *time-based
<Squirm> I wonder, on this gyro. it has a switch to set nose direction
<nuvolari> it has 3 or 4 quad/tri-rotor models
<Squirm> though I may have figured it out if it was the wrong way
<nuvolari> ah! before I forget, try to set the trims to zero, and then use the dials on the quad to mechanically set it as close to stable as possible
<Squirm> there are no dials on the quad?
<nuvolari> meh
<nuvolari> ok, at least the nose direction can be set so it doesn't spin around
<Squirm> I think it may be set already
<Squirm> otherwise I probably would have noticed
<Squirm> all the directions seem to be ok
<nuvolari> ok yeah, that's true :P
<nuvolari> now I crave flying
<Squirm> I see on the controller, there's a greyed out menu item for gyro
<nuvolari> all your fault!
<Squirm> that'd probably fall under heli mode though
<nuvolari> hmm. yeah
<nuvolari> but the plane can use gyro too
<nuvolari> my controller isn't that advanced
<Squirm> you have no idea
<Squirm> now the voltage is at 8.8V
<Squirm> and it won't bloody well shutup
<Squirm> got to 9v and started slowly beeping
<Squirm> now it's incessant
<Squirm> ok, set this dr thing
<Squirm> now I want to test it
<Squirm> :/
<nuvolari> ok, I'm out
<Squirm> same
<Squirm> shot nuvolari 
<nuvolari> good luck with the fine tuning Squirm 
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-12
<Squirm> nuvolari: doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Squirm> the movements seem to be smoother. but it seems unbalanced maybe. I should actually try and test the cog
<Kilos> hi magespawn you the only one here
<Kilos> and Squirm 
<Kilos> or aint your away thing working
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos  and Squirm 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari daars nou n verassing
<Squirm> hello
<nuvolari> waarso oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> jy is skaars die laaste klomp maande onthou
<nuvolari> ooh :P
<nuvolari> is ek die verrassing?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> wt
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> hehe she was slow today
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> hrm, new version of droid out or something?
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> uh, goeie more Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos it looks like i was brought back without knowing it
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Symmetria> man, I hate BBEEE more than anything in the whole world
<Symmetria> it's so damn stupid that as a single person you gotta run around getting stupid (very expensive) certificates 
<Squirm> Symmetria: I'm sure you mean BBBEE
<Kilos> hmm... no fly today
<Kilos> yo plustwo 
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm good thanks
<Squirm> nuvolari: so I got it to hover, by adjusting the gain. then I could hardly move the thing. so I adjusted it back a tad. then it decided it wanted to do a forward flip. then I tried again and again and lost the nut that holds the prop on. prop shot about 10m, who know where the nut disappeared
<superfly> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> meetings i spose
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> yo Trix[a]r_za 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, now i am on my way home
<magespawn> lots of away people
<Kilos> yeah been dead here today
<Kilos> nearly Squirm too when prop took off
<Kilos> coulda given him a harecut
<Kilos> haircut
<Kilos> or shortened him a bit. like with a guillotine
<magespawn> later Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> aloha
 * nuvolari smacks Trixar_za and runz
<nuvolari> biets
<Trixar_za> Oh hai nuvolari
 * superfly had a good day pairing with HawkiesZA
<magespawn> evening
<magespawn> superfly what does that mean? ^
<Kilos> evening guys
<magespawn> did anyone else read about that cloud computing access for robots?
<magespawn> skynet is born
 * magespawn goes to find a link
<magespawn> actually a have a few links tonight
<magespawn> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/watch-tv-shows-on-xbmc-with-these-add-ons/ unrelated to robots
<magespawn> here is the robot link http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/5477/20130310/robots-now-access-brain-cloud-potentially-making-cheaper.htm 
<Vince-0> surp
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 
<magespawn> nuvolari: what is this about a new forum?
<nuvolari> magespawn: I dunno really, someone launched an ubuntu forum for south africa
<nuvolari> not sure if I started off on the wrong foot there :P
<magespawn> have just had a look, maybe they think it is a good idea because the other is 'too' busy
<nuvolari> magespawn: but we have an ubuntu-za specific forum which is not used 
<nuvolari> it would have been better if they could run that if the need is great enough
<magespawn> ahh i see
<magespawn>  some ppl like the creation to be theirs
<nuvolari> yeah :P hence my comment on the IRC part
<magespawn> indeed, maybe this person is not aware of the existing community
<magespawn> it might be a good idea to introduce ourselves and make an 'official' connection
<magespawn> the person who posted it to the list is not the owner of the site
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> the website looks pretty nice thugh
<nuvolari> but it's as recent as the start of march
<magespawn> the copy right is MyBB Group, is that My Broadband?
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> nope, PHP BB maybe?
<nuvolari> as in the board software
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> "MyBB is a discussion board that has been around for a while; it has evolved..."
<magespawn> ahh right
<nuvolari> What's the correct english version of the afrikaans saying "Koning kraai op sy eie mishoop"?
<nuvolari> if anybody knows
<magespawn> every dog barks in his own yard
<magespawn> perhaps
<nuvolari> yeah, that's about it
<magespawn> is there anything against somebody setting up another forum?
<nuvolari> magespawn: not at all
<nuvolari> we are not a governing body I believe
<nuvolari> it's just that the energy could be well spent if it went into the official forum
<magespawn> so then the best thing to do would be to make a strong connection between the existing  and the new
<nuvolari> now it will look stupid if there's the official ubuntu-za forum with little/no activity and some 3rd party ubuntu-related forum being quite active
<nuvolari> yeah, if they can take over management of that it will be great, but in the end we will still be divided because most of us prefer the mailing list, and feel that managing a forum and a amiling list with our capacity is not worth it
<nuvolari> and if we do connect with them it will be like 'who do you think you are? we can do what we want! Bullies!' 
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> which is not our intention
<magespawn> no indeed not, so it must be handled diplomatically
<nuvolari> oi, who's the ubuntu members around here, we needz halp!
<magespawn> it could also be a very positive thing
<nuvolari> just so by the way... where did they get the ubuntu CD's if not through maiatoday?
<nuvolari> http://ubuntulife.co.za/forums/showthread.php?tid=5 "Win Ubuntu Linux CD's!"
<magespawn> i saw that, no idea, maybe they made their own
<magespawn> as an aside i got quasseldroid working on galaxy pocket
<nuvolari> ooh nice
<magespawn> tiny screen, but i get lots of add on date with a cellc contract
<magespawn> s/date/data
<nuvolari> hmm, wasn't there a mitos in here before?
<magespawn> mitos?
<nuvolari> a user on ubuntulife
<magespawn> ahh i see on the list of members
<nuvolari> yeah
<magespawn>  i see there is a mazal on there too
<nuvolari> it's like a total separate community being 14 members already
<magespawn> some things grow fast
<magespawn> it has a blog style website attached to it too
<magespawn> powered by wordpress
<Kilos> ohi cocooncrash_ tail and all
<Kilos> webs been messing around
<cocooncrash> ohi
<Kilos> you well?
<cocooncrash> Yup, doing fine
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<magespawn> nuvolari maybe we should get superfly or inetpro involved in this discussion
<Symmetria> holy crap, the roads to grahamstown are horrific
<magespawn> i am out of here, night all.
<superfly> huh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> evening all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> thank heavens for tab complete
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's not *that* hard to type surely? :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to start a blog to keep track of all those obscure things i know how to do, but never quite remember exactly
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> been playing the "how to i boot from grub rescue prompt?" game for 10 mins :-/
<Kilos> so long and all the caps in between
<Kilos> ow that a bad one
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'G' was already registered when I got here :D
<Kilos> try ctrl+alt+f2
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got it sorted, thanks ;)
<Kilos> if you get cli thing then apt-get install grub-pc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> i hate that grub prompt thing
<Kilos> i have a cd called supergrub it works well for that
<Kilos> actually boots into the os for you then you can reinstall grub
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://dpaste.org/W9uxH/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 2 smallish partitions to hold a root fs, and a fat partition for /home. so time and again when i install on the alt root partition, then decide not to keep it and blow it away, i forget to fix grub before rebooting
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you just used those commands at the grub prompt?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, that gets you back to your normal grub menu, then you can select a bootable entry
<Kilos> wow ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> then 'sudo update-grub' and 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'
<ThatGraemeGuy> fixed
<ThatGraemeGuy> assuming it is actually sda of course
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i spend 30 mins everytime
<Kilos> sometimes more
<Kilos> even done clean installs when i got that prompt
<superfly> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> aloha
<Kilos> but where does the msdos6 come in
<Kilos> thats old dos
<Kilos> i have it on stiffies
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's 'msdos' the partition type, not the O/S
<ThatGraemeGuy> as opposed to a GPT-style partition
<ThatGraemeGuy> (hd0,msdos6) in grub is /dev/sda6
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> mine are all ext4
<ThatGraemeGuy> ext4 is the filesystem
<Kilos> most drives been zeroed and ubuntu installed directly
<Kilos> oh do we still use dos partitions
<Kilos> mbr instead of gpt you mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> grub and parted call them 'msdos', but yeah, they're MBR
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo parted /dev/sda print
<ThatGraemeGuy> Partition Table: msdos
<Kilos> oh my thats disgusting
<Kilos> hehe anyway have a good night guys
<Kilos> sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> night :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-13
<Squirm> [16:48:40] <Kilos> nearly Squirm too when prop took off
<Squirm> almost
<magespawn> good morning
<Squirm> hi
<inetpro> good morming
<magespawn> inetpro did you see the talk last night about the new ubuntu forum? ubuntulife.co.za
<inetpro> magespawn: is it really worth it?
<Kilos> morning inetpro magespawn and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<magespawn> not too sure, it looks nicely done, and that is about all there is at the moment 
<magespawn> it is very new
<inetpro> magespawn: it's just MyBB
<inetpro> and anyone is free to do this kind of thing
<inetpro> the more the merrier 
<inetpro> he just can't claim official ubuntu-za status
<inetpro> unless he goes through the channels
<magespawn> okay i understand
<inetpro> magespawn: but that's just my humble opinion
<inetpro> doesn't look like much on there yet
<Kilos> oh do we know who started the new forum?
<inetpro> Kilos: does it matter?
<Kilos> no man was just interested thats all
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> been busy with drives so missed lots
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1246
 * nlsthzn likes the idea of separating the OS from the apps...
<inetpro> magespawn: and we don't have to use a forum like that, official others do exist like http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=194
<inetpro> BTW it looks like we have a new look and feel at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<inetpro> looking good
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> hi Kilos, all
<Squirm> hi
<magespawn> i like it inetpro, does look polished
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> gosh darned only Wednesday
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 maiatoday
<Kilos> inetpro, anything spesific you want tweeted for mondays meet?
<Kilos> specific
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> no ty
<Kilos> manners maketh the man
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> hmm... he is inna bad mood today me sees
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: that's not an easy problem
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: and loses you the benefit of the huge debian archive
<nlsthzn> nobody said it would be easy... but it would be great to have a good stable OS on the one hand, and choose the version of software on the other...
<tumbleweed> yeah, "it'd be great", but that's not really what linux currently is
<tumbleweed> people tend to develop against current development libraries
<tumbleweed> not what was released 2 years ago
<tumbleweed> we don't really stabilise library APIs much
<nlsthzn> well time will tell if it is feasible ... until then I will roam and use what works when it works for what I need :p
<tumbleweed> yeah, I think it's where we need to go for 3rd party apps
<tumbleweed> well, it's what we already do with them
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> but that's the point!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, not in bad mood, just busy
 * inetpro shall try to be more friendly
<Kilos> hehe np
<Squirm> ty Maaz 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy henkj 
<henkj> hey Kilos 
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Squirm to sleep
<Maaz> Squirm: Got it, I'll tell Squirm on freenode
<Squirm> I wonder if my boss will miss me if I pop home for a nap
<Maaz> Squirm: By the way, Squirm on freenode told me "tell Squirm to sleep" 40 seconds ago
 * Squirm ponders
<Squirm> thanks Maaz 
<deegee_1> hi all o/
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<deegee_1> hi oom
<magespawn> oops and there goes maaz
<james_n7> hi
<Kilos> hi james_n7 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> you are new here hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: why you chase him away again?
<Kilos> sorry!
<Kilos> maybe he wanted to lurk but didnt know about the join/part thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> I am so spoiled, I don't think I could ever work somewhere that isn't extensively virtualised
<ThatGraemeGuy> File server only has 50GB free space, add another chunk of virtual disk, presto! 550GB free space
<tonberry352_> i have more free space than that...
<tonberry352_> but yes that is cool
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> what is a virtual disk? *nix soft links and hard links FTW!
<theblazehen> inetpro, what do you mean?
<inetpro> theblazehen: you don't need virtualisation just for expanding disk spaces
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> inetpro, are you talking to the right person? or did i miss something
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> but you can tell me how to expand disk space
<Kilos> without buying more drives
<Kilos> yes what?
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> oh i see now
<inetpro> Kilos: get yourself a new drive
<Kilos> blaze asked you what you meant by your comment
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai!
<Kilos> my drives are working lekker again
<Kilos> maybe that funny fsck command did something or all the installs got rid of what was sick
<Kilos> did you see that command inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: no, can't recall
<Kilos> sudo fsck.ext4 -cDfty -C 0 /dev/sdxx
<Kilos> sudo e2fsck -cfpv /dev/sdxx
<Kilos> they told me no bad blocks
<Kilos> and all kiff
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll check what that means later
<Kilos> k
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro, i know you don't *need* virtualisation to expand, but it sure makes it a lot easier
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't fear the new stuff, embrace it :P
<Squirm> and do it with RH
<Squirm> :)
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont understand the virtual thing
 * not_found just got a message from maaz that was sent 8 days ago >.>
<Kilos> when i make virtualbox here with another os on its till used physical space
<Kilos> wow not_found 
<Kilos> you been neil thats why
<not_found> ah... I see who I am now :p ... still strange as both identify to the same person... Maaz is a silly doo-doo bird
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you were lost for 8 days not him
<Kilos> maybe you can link the nicks at irc or there where you ase
<not_found> that is possible, but in that case I am still not found >.<
<Kilos> are also
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> too much camel milk and dates
<Kilos> rum and camel milk sour the brain
<not_found> but that is the milks fault
<Kilos> hahaha
 * not_found should go get ready... long night awaits
<not_found> have fun all
<Kilos> have a good one not_found 
<not_found> oh and I see the new opensuse releases in 0.1 hour :p
<Kilos> wb James_n72 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, virtualbox is ok for running a handful of small VMs for yourself. properly done virtualisation is a little more complex :)
<Kilos> but it still uses physical space doesnt it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes of course
<Kilos> virual is imaginary
<Kilos> virtual
<ThatGraemeGuy> but usually it'd be on a SAN, not on disks in the servers themselves
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> a SAN is a network for storage. do you have lots of boxes of disks, and lots of servers that run VMs. the VMs are stored on the disks, and accessed by the servers over the SAN
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you can do stuff like "move" a VM from 1 host server to another while the VM O/S is still running
<ThatGraemeGuy> and move the virtual disks to a different box of disks while its running too
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ty 
 * nlsthzn sneaks in via questionable means ... o/
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... 
<superfly> hiya nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> sup superfly ? :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: pretty good here... and you?
<nlsthzn> ah, OK in the bigger scheme of things.... night shift without swetner which means no tea/coffee... but I will live... suffer but live :p
<nlsthzn> *sweetner
<superfly> nlsthzn: and you don't do sugar?
<nlsthzn> diabetic ...
<nlsthzn> and I don't like bitter coffee/tea *yuck*
<superfly> ah
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> so, I cancelled my bmw order today after driving something else, since it was early enough to cancel without penalties
<Symmetria> just so I had time to think this through ;p because haha, I really want what I drove today
<Symmetria> but ouch
 * Symmetria drove a quattroporte gts
 * Squirm pops in
<magespawn> evening all
<magespawn> is there a recommended bittorrent client for ubuntu? perhaps also one that can run on a server?
<magespawn> not necessarily the same thing, two different programs are cool
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> sxsw releases free music torrents every year
<Kilos> magespawn, im sure i saw bittorrent thing in the repos or even under the internet goodie
<Kilos> have you got synaptic
<Kilos> transmission-gtk
<Kilos> where you magespawn ?
<Kilos> in your internet options you get transmission, thats a lightweight bittorrent client
<magespawn> i was just looking for some recommendations from people with experience
<magespawn> never done a torrent before
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> i have transmission installed here
<magespawn> was hoping there was cli version so that i could run it on the pc in the shop
<superfly> magespawn: ctorrent for command line, KTorrent for KDE, Transmission (I think?) for GTK
<Kilos> does it sort where it gets torrents from on its own
<superfly> ah, you already mentioned Transmission :-)
<magespawn> do not Kilos never used one before
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> ctorrent looks the biz ty superfly
<Symmetria> so, we're about to see who the new leader of the worlds largest cult is
<superfly> Kilos: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/virus_venn_diagram.png (28K)
<superfly> Symmetria: Catholicism is weird, but hardly a cult
<superfly> they don't go and lock themselves into a room and poison themselves
<Symmetria> superfly errr
<Symmetria> the definition of a cult: A system of religious veneration and devotion directed toward a particular figure or object.
<Kilos> lol whats that for superfly ?
<Symmetria> thats the dictionary definition
<Symmetria> I'd say it fits ;p
<Squirm> magespawn: I use transmission
<Symmetria> they venerate the pope ;p
<superfly> Symmetria: I'm gathering you haven't actually met many Catholics
<Symmetria> superfly I lived with a devout catholic for 6 years ;p
 * Squirm steps away from #ubuntu-za cause I don't do religion on irc
<superfly> Most of the catholics I have met have hardly venerated the Pope
<Symmetria> squirm lol neither do I :) just cults ;p
 * Symmetria laughs
<Symmetria> ;p sorry, Im just not a fan :)
 * Symmetria will shut up now ;p
<magespawn> Squirm: ty
<Squirm> magespawn: yeah, it has web interface, time based speed restrictions
<Kilos> superfly, are those coloured circles supposed to open something else
<superfly> Kilos: do you know what a Venn diagram is?
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> cool going to learn something new then Squirm
 * magespawn really likes free music
<superfly> Kilos: it is a diagram with a bunch of circles, showing how certain concepts or areas of knowledge intersect
<superfly> magespawn: link?
<superfly> Kilos: so typically those circles overlap, and where they overlap is what you're really interested in
<magespawn> i just read on ars, i think, that at sxsw the give away free music
<Squirm> superfly: that reminds me...
<Squirm> I saw something the other day
<Squirm> ugh, have to find it
<Squirm> aha. http://xkcd.com/1180/
<Kilos> are they supposed to overlap. i see them apart
<magespawn> http://torrentfreak.com/sxsw-2013-on-bittorrent-7-39-gb-of-free-music-130310/ sorry torrent freak
<superfly> Kilos: here's a Venn diagram showing how the Greek, Latin and Russian alphabets overlap: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e4/Venn_diagram_gr_la_ru.svg/200px-Venn_diagram_gr_la_ru.svg.png
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> this year the torrent is 7.39 gb and all the previous years are available too
<Symmetria> *snort* habemus papem, should be habemus puer abusus ;p
<Kilos> oh the virus ones dont overlap at all
<Squirm> Kilos: that means there is absolutely no relation
<Squirm> the overlapping parts of a venn diagram are the bits that are in common
<magespawn> gotta love xkcd
<Kilos> what brought this up superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: me
<Squirm> magespawn: I read it every Monday, Wednesday and Friday magespawn. along with questionable content daily
<Kilos> last i spokew of virus was in ians bios
<superfly> Kilos: you always speak of viruses
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Squirm> and it wasn't the talk of virus', it was the talk of venn diagrams
<magespawn> Squirm: i tend to do gluts of it every now and then
<Kilos> hmm.. pick on kilos night?
 * Squirm looks at Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> :)
<magespawn> has anyone seen this sort of thing before http://www.butterflylabs.com/
<Kilos> i dunno where the ven diagrams fit in
<Squirm> Kilos: superfly brought it up, I don't know why he did that
<Kilos> unless superfly is telling me there is no relation with virus here
<Symmetria> heh, check this, I removed one of the fans from my new case to put in the water cooling system, but there are two more this size in the case http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/fans.jpg
<Symmetria> (I stuck a cd on it so the size was visible)
<Squirm> Symmetria: you could have atleast dropped down the resolution
<Squirm> esn is nice, but a 4mbit line isn't
<Kilos> hi smile
<magespawn> Kilos he is saying that there is noe relation between when people say things are caused by virus to when things are really cause by a virus
<Kilos> oh ty magespawn 
<magespawn> Squirm: Symmetria: then i am not even going to try and look now
<Symmetria> Squirm its only 2meg big ;p
<Squirm> Symmetria: it's taking forever
<Squirm> we share this 4mbit line with the campus
<Squirm> Symmetria: that's a fairly large fan
<Kilos> i was totally lost there for a while
<Squirm> Lonely lonely lonely Sunday morning. Such a pity you're asleep.
<inetpro> good evening
<Squirm> evening inetpro 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> have a good evening
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Kilos> night inetpro and all others
<magespawn> vuze looks quite good http://www.vuze.com
<smile4ever> bye :p
<smile4ever> it's java, slow, magespawn
<smile4ever> good night :)
<magespawn> good night smile4ever
<smile4ever> thanks
<smile4ever> :)
<magespawn> anybody actively using bitcoins?
<magespawn> i am off, good night all
<nlsthzn> night
 * nlsthzn is such a noob... busy with perhaps the 20th learn to program in python course... I am pretty skilled at assigning variables and writing comments :/
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-14
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Squirm> lo
 * Squirm stretches
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> Happy Pi day :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetproty
<Kilos> ai! ty
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro just got a call from 0871350595 with voice prompts trying to sell me a crackberry
<tonberry352_> i usually dont listen for that long
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've pretty much started rejecting any 087 numbers, 99% of the time they are spam
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, and good morning :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Vince-0> sales calls without a human on the other side are kinda illegal
<Kilos> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> hi!
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> sup
 * Symmetria hacked together a uni-directional latency tester, lol, now trying to write the code to actually write the results to a graph
<Symmetria> heh problem with it, it requires both boxes on either side to be ntp synched with a high degree of accuracy
<Vince-0> crontab: * * * * /sbin/ntpdate za.pool.ntp.org
<Symmetria> heh I prefer to setup ntpd and point it at as many stratum-1's as I can find
<Symmetria> ntpdate isn't nearly as accurate 
<Symmetria> gotta modify this code now though to actually log and graph the data coming outta it 
<Symmetria> http://www.inetpro.org/pastebin/11827
<Symmetria> ;p hacky but it works
<Squirm> really?
<Squirm> Konversation terminated?
<Squirm> lol
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone awake who can send me a test email, preferably from a non-google account?
<Vince-0> sure I can use my work account
<Symmetria> aa@alstonnetworks.net
<Symmetria> lemme know if it gets there :)
<Symmetria> I think Im gonna start invoicing my family for tech support to make them shuddup and go away ;p
<tonberryE352> mmm
<tonberryE352> not a bad idea at all
<Vince-0> yes!
<Vince-0> Symmetria, sending right now
<Symmetria> thanks :)
<Symmetria> lemme know if it bounces :)
<Symmetria> aaah it arrived
<Vince-0> 'sho, usually the company mail server is unreliable at best
<Symmetria> lol, it sucks that google apps is no longer free
<Symmetria> ;p
<Vince-0> Synaq + IS have R49 mail boxes now
<Symmetria> heh what I really need to do is just get my own hosted server up 
<Vince-0> in ZA? I want to buy a linode account
<Symmetria> wherever
<Vince-0> way cheaper overseas
<Vince-0> I bought one from paradigmsolutions.co.za a while back but it was hosted overseas somewhere and took 3 phone calls, 3 emails to get
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> can get a server at leaseweb
<Symmetria> with 100TB of monthly bandwidth
<Symmetria> for 600 bux a month
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> Vince-0, check this: http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/pc-photo.jpg
<Symmetria> :) so pretty
<Vince-0> PC pr0n
<Vince-0> but does it help you get more frags
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> keen to host this to replace GReader: http://tt-rss.org/redmine/projects/tt-rss/wiki
<magespawn> Vince-0: why would you need something like that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> because Google Reader has been placed on death row
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> hour in jozi?
<zeref> ....
<zeref> anybody know when then the next ubuntu hour in jozi is?
<henkj> maybe I should set up tt-rss on my little home server
<magespawn> so I have been reading ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> home time
<smile4ever> hoi :p
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<smile4ever> slept well? :)
<inetpro> uh?
<smile4ever> inetpro: you know, in the night you sleep :D
<inetpro> hmm....
 * inetpro never sleeps
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wat lag jy?
<Kilos> jy slaap nooit
<Kilos> jy le en dink met jou ogies toe dis al
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  you here late
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: jy reg vir maandag se vergadering?
<Kilos> ek sal hier wees a
<Kilos> ja
<smile4ever> :)
<inetpro> smile4ever: you will be at the meeting on monday?
<Kilos> remember smile4ever , meeting here monday
<inetpro> Kilos: you need to have something prepared
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> me?
<Kilos> for what?
<inetpro> Kilos: if not why not?
<smile4ever> will forget, Kilos :)
<smile4ever> when? :)
<Kilos> monday evening at our 19.30 smile4ever 
<inetpro> smile4ever: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/542/detail/
<Kilos> what do i need to prepare for inetpro ??
<inetpro> smile4ever: if you have anything to add to the agenda you are welcome to talk to us
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't know
<Kilos> the monkey is chairing and nuvo is backup
<inetpro> Kilos: anything you can think of
<Kilos> and you not missing it
<inetpro> Kilos: is the monkey ready?
<Kilos> i just want debdelta working
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> Kilos: you need to get people to stick to their targets, it's your job
<Kilos> but nuvo said ty for the mail reminder
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ok ill rev him a bit
<inetpro> Kilos: not just him, everyone else also
<inetpro> we don't want peeps to come unprepared
<Kilos> ya tomorrow will tweet
<Kilos> and announce here
<nuvolari> o/
<inetpro> Kilos: cool bananas, thanks
<nuvolari> Squirm: happy bday
<Kilos> but weekends seem to interfere 
<inetpro> Squirm: happy happy
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom kilos
<Squirm> thanks nuvolari, inetpro 
<Kilos> congrats Squirm 
<nuvolari> hi inetpro 
<Squirm> and Kilos
<Kilos> how old now??
<Squirm> eish
<Squirm> almost ancient
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> 20?
<Squirm> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> yo Symmetria 
<inetpro> Kilos: he's as young as ever
<Kilos> 19?
<nuvolari> meh, xfce and intel dirvers don't play nice
<Squirm> 22
<nuvolari> drivers
<Symmetria> want...my...new...car... lol
<Kilos> wow old man
<inetpro> Symmetria: I'll take it
<Symmetria> cancelled my bmw order, ordered something else ;p after test driving it
<Symmetria> and choking on the price for a while
<Squirm> lol
<inetpro> Symmetria: why?
<Symmetria> and kicking myself multiple times in the head for being stupid 
<Symmetria> inetpro lol, because I decided I wanted something more
<Symmetria> and if I was gonna spend stupid money on a car, may as well do it properly
<inetpro> more?
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> what Symmetria ?
<nuvolari> more what? expensive?
<Kilos> porsche
<nuvolari> how many people could you have helped with that money?
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Symmetria> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/2009_Maserati_Quattroporte_Sport_GT_S_-_Flickr_-_exfordy.jpg
<nuvolari> it's old
<Kilos> ai!
<Symmetria> thats the 2009 model
<Symmetria> but 2013 looks almost identical
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> its so pretttttty :)
<nuvolari> meh, I'm out
<Symmetria> it even comes with a wifi hotspot ;p
<Squirm> Symmetria: you love your huge photos :/
<inetpro> nuvolari: goeie nag
<Symmetria> night nuvolari
<nuvolari> night o/
<Symmetria> haha squirm I dont know how big that photo is, I just found it on google images
<Squirm> cheers nuvolari
<Symmetria> ;p
<Squirm> and nuvolari, got the quad copter going
<Symmetria> kilos u gotta admit, its pretty
<inetpro> Symmetria: go get it and enjoy it while you can
<Kilos> Symmetria, dont you wanna contact Fanie and hear wassup there?
<nuvolari> ooh nice Squirm!
<smile4ever> Kilos: okay :)
<Symmetria> kilos remind me tomorrow and I'll get him on gtalk
<Kilos> ty
<Symmetria> inetpro lol, I think im just having a midlife crisis ;p
<Kilos> i mailed him a week back but no answer yet
<Symmetria> getting old :( and old people like me start having such things :(
<Kilos> lol
<smile4ever> Kilos: the time should be okay :)
<Kilos> good ty smile4ever 
<nuvolari> to be honest, it always sounds like you're having a midlfe crisis :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> nuvolari haha what can I say, I will be middle aged forever
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> inetpro, whats news on the ogg thing
<Kilos> im not using browser till month end
 * nuvolari maak soos mis en val in die pad
<Kilos> has anyone added anything
<Kilos> i wonder why no one ever adds anything to the agenda
<Kilos> Symmetria, maybe he needs some help. setting up an official ubuntu server has lotsa rules
<Symmetria> will chat to him, I know they are *incredibly* busy at the moment, we have a new core going in there in the next 2 and a half weeks
<inetpro> Kilos: no feedback
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> whew Squirmy is getting old hey? only 40 years younger than me
<Squirm> hmm
<Kilos> 3 months short
<Symmetria> heh Im 34 now... where the hell did all the years go
<inetpro> Symmetria: you are way to young for a midlife crisis
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> still growing up thats all
<Kilos> growing pains
<Symmetria> inetpro ssshhh its as good as an excuse as I can come up with
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> anyway, gonna go watch some tv
<Squirm> watch banshee
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> and i go sleep. night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> cheers Kilos 
<smile4ever> good night everyone
<smile4ever> :)
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> ubuntu-za asleep?
<superfly> some of us don't sleep, we're just busier elsewhere
<inetpro> zeref: no
<inetpro> superfly: how long did you end up waiting on the stationary train?
<superfly> inetpro: about an hour
<inetpro> yikes
<superfly> inetpro: not bad, I've spent 3 hours on the train before
<inetpro> superfly: at least you have not threatened to burn the Gautrain yet
<superfly> no, but other trains have been burnt before
<inetpro> oh plenty
<inetpro> we live in a crazy world
<inetpro> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Protesters-threaten-to-torch-Gautrain-20130313
<inetpro> funny how the gautrain speaks english inside :-)
<inetpro> superfly: "We hereby announce Tanglu, a new Debian-based-Linux distribution." http://blog.tenstral.net/2013/03/tanglu.html
<superfly> another one?
<superfly> that is so sad... they don't care about other people who are also investing in SA's economy (more so than they are too)
<superfly> and they complain about government, and yet they are the ones who voted the majority of our government in...
<inetpro> yeah, really sad
<inetpro> and they will probably get away with it even though it is incitement to violence
<inetpro> talk like this should never be allowed
<zeref> whoah
<zeref> i take the train elke dag
<inetpro> zeref: which train?
<zeref> inetpro: gautrain
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Symmetria>  :( good-evil-time-when-horrible-ball-of-fire-appears-in-the-sky 
<Kilos> ?
<Symmetria> lol 
<Symmetria> you said morning :)
<Symmetria> morning = evil-time-when-horrible-ball-of-fire-appears-in-the-sky
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dont forget to chat to Fanie please Symmetria
<Kilos> oh now i catch it
<Kilos> sorry im so slow
<Kilos> thought you saw something online again
<superfly> wee! winter in cape town again
<Kilos> hi superfly jrgns
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hi inetpro, Kilos
 * Kilos greets inetpro
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> we wait for vince and his happy friday
<Kilos> aw its thursday
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi henkj
<henkj> hi kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> I've been away for some time, I have no internet at my father's place
<psyatw> how have you been?
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<psyatw> I'm also ok, thanks
<Kilos> good. meeting monday evening here or will you be offline still?
<psyatw> I'm using this absence from the internet to study some stuff that I've wanted to learn for quite some time
<Kilos> thats good
<psyatw> I'm afraid I usually can't make it on monday evenings, but I will try to see if I can be here at my friend's office for a little longer
<Kilos> cool
<zeref> hmmmmm
<magespawn> afternoon y'all
<magespawn> hey zeref
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> how is this an it job http://itjobs.mybroadband.co.za/jobs/executive-sous-chef-1758067/
<theblazehen> hi all, Kilos 
<zeref> allo
<griffin_> Hi kilos
<Kilos> ohi griffin_
<Kilos> and theblazehen
<Kilos> Maaz: announce Meeting monday night all of you. Don't forget please
<Maaz> Kilos: Go get it yourself!
<theblazehen> lol.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> inetpro: fix him
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed what needs fixing with maaz please?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: what's wrong with him?
<Kilos> and QA also dont do the announce thiong
<Trixar_za> Oh right
<tumbleweed> oh, announce
<tumbleweed> Maaz: literal announce
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sorry...
<Trixar_za> Hey guys. Why isn't there a #python-za channel? :?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: literal announce $1
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sorry...
<tumbleweed> Trixar_za: there's #ctpug
<Trixar_za> I'm idling in #python, so I've noticed other countries has a specialized channel for it
<Trixar_za> or maybe it's just linguistically based
<tumbleweed> quite likely, yes
<tumbleweed> oh, of course:
<tumbleweed> Maaz: literal announce $arg
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 1: <reply> Announcement from $who! $1, 2: <reply> Hear ye, hear ye! $1
<tumbleweed> that should work
<Kilos> yay ty tumbleweed. what made then forget that
<tumbleweed> he didn't forget it
<tumbleweed> Maaz: fish please
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Go get it yourself!
<tumbleweed> Maaz: literal $arg please
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 1: <reply>$who: Go get it yourself!
<tumbleweed> ^ there's your problem
<tumbleweed> Maaz: forget $arg please
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Okay
<tumbleweed> Kilos: try again now
<Kilos> Maaz: announce Meeting monday evening all. please be here>
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting monday evening all. please be here>
<Kilos> ty tumbleweedill try sort QA the same way
<tumbleweed> Kilos: QA probably doesn't have that please factoid
<tumbleweed> Kilos: and probably doesn't have an anounce factoid, either
<tumbleweed> so teach him about announce
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<james_n7> helloo :P :)
<Kilos> hi james_n7
<james_n7> Extreme noob here :P
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> we are here to help if you have probs
<Kilos> just sometimes you gotta be patient
<Kilos> the brainy guys are a busy breed
<james_n7> lol indeed ;) Not a big ubuntu user actually... Mostly Arch
<Kilos> the guys here help with all linux distros
<inetpro> Kilos: don't fear when the weed is near
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yip thank heavens
<james_n7> :P What is zenity? Wanting to instal mate, but says conflicts with zenity... dont want to remove it if its important
<Kilos> james_n7: you wanna install mate into unity?
<Kilos> it just installs fine normally
<james_n7> adding it to arch... Unfimiliar with the term unity, sorry Kilos
<Kilos> oh sorry unity is the ubuntu interface
<Kilos> but i am using mate here on lubuntu
<Kilos> just install it. you can always go back and install zenity again if you arent happy
<james_n7> lol i dont have ubuntu... my Arch is currently on my usb :) 
<Kilos> ah and you want to install mate there as well
<james_n7> well what is zenity? :)
<james_n7> is it a component of gnome
<Kilos> i dont know arch at all and the chappy that does has gone off already
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> does arch have a package manager?
<james_n7> oh i see... :P Wel no probs, will uninstall and if i need it, will make a plan :)
<james_n7> Pacman? :)
<Kilos> it says its display graphical dialogue boxes
<Kilos> but mate does all of that
<Kilos> mate installs lotsa stuff
<james_n7> I mainly use enlightenment... so as long as it doesnt affect that, then no problem :)
<Kilos> try be here monday evening at 19.30 we have our monthly meeting
<james_n7> Kilos: Thanks for the help :)
<Kilos> yw visit more often 
<james_n7> ah will try :) Thanks :) theblazehen is my mentor lol, hes currently unavailable so i thought i'd come chat to you guys... :)
<Kilos> anytime we are always here
<james_n7> Thanks :D 
<magespawn> home time later all
<smile4ever> hi :D
<smile4ever> magespawn: hi or bye? :p
<inetpro> Kilos: en waar kom die lekker donderstorm vandaan?
<Kilos> lekker ne
<inetpro> baie
<Kilos> hi smile4evertrix
<Kilos> ai Trix[a]r_za
<Kilos> inetpro: how do i make konversation add the space after tab complete
<Kilos> only adds the space if one starts with the nick
<inetpro> Kilos: huh?
<inetpro> why you want a space when there's no nick? 
<Kilos> ok look inetprohow do you see this
<Tonberry> this is normal
<Kilos> inetpro: is a nick
<Kilos> xchat adds the space there
<Kilos> like if you greet more than one peep
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> should do the same by default
<Kilos> ok lets see inetproton
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ton?
<Kilos> and i cant copy paste the agenda link up there so i have to type it out and thats dicey
<Kilos> Tonberry
<Kilos> doesnt tab complete because there aint no space after your nick
<Kilos> yo hibana wb
 * hibana wonder wat is Kilos se probleem
<Kilos> werk joune?
<hibana> what's so difficult to type a space?
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> im used to it being done automatically
<hibana> ai Kilos en wat as jy 'n komma wil insit?
<Kilos> inetpro: ,
<hibana> there is a setting to cover it you know
<Kilos> maar nie hier nie
<Kilos> hi inetpro<
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hi inetpro,
<hibana> settings | configure konversation | General
<hibana> 1. Suffix at start of line
<hibana> 2. Elsewhere
<hibana> and the topic line, just hover the mouse underneath the topic and grab the line to adjust
<Kilos> where do you see configure konversation 
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh here not main settings
<Kilos> sorry
<hibana> Kilos: File, Edit, Insert, Bookmarks, Settings, Window, Help
<hibana> that ^^ is the menu
<hibana> click Settings and choose the last option "Configure Konversation"
<Kilos> i see elsewhere
<inetpro> now Kilos if you put a space in there it will add a space automagically
<Kilos> and a : in suffix at start of line
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<inetpro> that is working, not?
<Kilos> hi inetpro hibana 
<Kilos> yoohooo ty sir
<inetpro> Kilos: np
 * inetpro goes to have dinner
<inetpro> wbbl
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> Kilos: en hoekom bly jy nou so stl?
<Kilos> sug
<Kilos> my vriend is weg
<inetpro> wie?
<Kilos> hibana
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> nie eers gegroet nie
<inetpro> jy moet met jouself gesels as hy weg is
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> net mal mense doen dit
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> nee ek is nie
<Kilos> te dom om mal te wees
<Kilos> nou maak QA ook reg
<Kilos> wb james_n7 
<james_n7> Got Mate, and I must say, its very nice ! Best i've tested so far :) 
<Kilos> its the same or similar as the old ubuntu
<Kilos> when ubuntu used gnome2
<Kilos> now switched to unity
<Kilos> you should have a look at unity as well
<james_n7> untiy as in ubuntu and lubuntu and all that?
<Kilos> works great on a fast pc
<Kilos> unity is the main ubuntu lubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu use different interfaces
<Kilos> kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce i think
<james_n7> I have Ubuntu on a pc... Its great, but i enjoy arch because of the freedom in customising
<james_n7> Oh yes... I have tried them all out, found Ubuntu to be the coolest for me :)
<Kilos> you should try kubuntu then. very configurable
<james_n7> Sounds good :) Play Minetest?
<Kilos> nope i dont play many games
<james_n7> Oh I see :P 
<Kilos> im a bally
<james_n7> Thought as much lol :P 
<Kilos> lol
<james_n7> What do you do? Just curious, seeing as you are online most of the time :P
<Kilos> i play red alert and AOE whenever i install windows for some or other reason
<Kilos> im a semi disabled peep that stays on a plot by my sister and her husband
<james_n7> Oh ok cool :D Nice games :D I see :P
<Kilos> Symmetria: and feedback?
<Kilos> any
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> sneaking again
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos 
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<superfly> tumbleweed: don't worry, I've managed to fix the one issue, I should be able to fix the other too
<inetpro> Maaz: literal announce $arg
<Maaz> inetpro: 1: <reply> Announcement from $who! $1, 2: <reply> Hear ye, hear ye! $1
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how do you add a 2nd or 3rd factoid when you deal with an $arg 
<Kilos> hi grantw 
<grantw> hellow
<superfly> hey grantw
<grantw> hey superfly
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> grantw: I don't know if you have quite figured out who i am... you met me at the global jam, I was the guy who came by train
<grantw> oh, hey, thought i might have met you :) 
<superfly> :-)
<grantw> superfly: this open source world is so big, i almost don't know where to start as a keen software developer, guess it will take me a while
<grantw> superfly: i have been really busy though :( work is getting busy
<superfly> grantw: there are various ways to go about it... even just taking the time to submit bug reports makes a huge difference
<superfly> I can tell you from my own experience that we had to very quickly release a 2.0.1 update after our 2.0 release because people didn't take the time to report 2 major bugs
<smile4ever> good night :)
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi. sorted?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: good question, can't think of the answer right now
<superfly> tumbleweed: yes, it was an issue with dkms
<tumbleweed> ah, not an area of my expertise
<superfly> which meant that both my VirtualBox modules and my nvidia graphics drivers weren't working
<superfly> some googling fixed it up
<nuvolari> fp
<Kerbero> hmm, ek is nie gegroet deur kilos nie
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-16
 * Squirm looks around'
<Trixar_za> Go sleep
<magespawn> Maaz tell Vince-
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Maaz tell Vince-0 ownCloud and News app
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Vince-0 on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari is jy en apie reg vir maandag seun?
<nuvolari> ek glo so oom :P
<Kilos> nog nie van hom gehoor hierdie week nie
<nuvolari> ek sal kom cheer
<Kilos> het jy van hom gehoor
<nuvolari> nee nog nie
<Kilos> haha miskien moet jy reg maak ingeval
<nuvolari> sal hom net herinner dat hy volenteer het vir stoel
<Kilos> ja doen dit
<Kilos> hoe gaan dinge verder?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed oom, dankie! het darm vanoggend so 40 minute later gele as laas week :P
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
 * nlsthzn getting down to watch some rugby :)
<Kilos> you gonna make mondays meet or you working?
<Kilos> ya me too. idiot box on
<nlsthzn> working sorry...
<Kilos> ok
 * nlsthzn has a crappy stream as always, at least not so bad that it is like a powerpoint presentation :p
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> best quality in ages actually :)
<nuvolari> ack, need to go to the laundry quick
<nuvolari> bbiab
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nlsthzn> aaargggghhhh!!!
<nlsthzn> the one thing I appreciate more of the kiwi's than the aussies is the commentators are way more neutral....
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> the aussies make it funny though
<nlsthzn> sometimes...
<nlsthzn> but it gets on ones nerves when they are winning :p
<Squirm> lol
<magespawn> morning all
<nlsthzn> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> i think the english are worse when they win
<magespawn> well at least the commentators
<nlsthzn> not experienced that to much :p
<nlsthzn> england don't win much
<magespawn> indeed, lol
<magespawn> gotta go do a win xp to 7 upgrade
<nlsthzn> well I guess the crusaders was due to start winning eventually >.<
<magespawn> later all
<nlsthzn> bye
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> eish bulls getting a hiding
<nlsthzn> I won't call it a hiding (yet)
<Kilos> hehe you hoping they overdose on redbull at half time
<nlsthzn> nope... but I do feel the crusaders are getting away with a bit much in the loose sometimes... lest see if it changes half-time
<Kilos> seems like some rules have changed
<Kilos> forward passes for example
<Kilos> yesterday 2 forwards were acknowledged but still try given
<Kilos> i get lost
<nlsthzn> :) 
<nlsthzn> forgot the AC on in the bed room... a nice chilly 15 degC .... brrrrrr....
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ahabs must be suffering
<nlsthzn> nah, going 30 plus outside already I suspect
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi james_n7 
<james_n7> Lol I had a feeling you would be here to greet me :P
<Kilos> hehe
<james_n7> no chat going on?
<magespawn> nah bit quiet 
<Kilos> not much most peeps either working or shopping
<magespawn> keep losing connection here
<james_n7> but its Saturday :( 
<magespawn> yup:(
<Kilos> lotsa peeps work saterdays too
<james_n7> well what you guys doing this weekend?
<Kilos> as little as possible
<james_n7> lol same :D
<magespawn> best time to do pc work is when people do not need pc
<james_n7> true that
<Kilos> hows the upgrade going magespawn ?
<magespawn> still backing everything up
<james_n7> what you upgrading magespawn?
<Kilos> what a job hey
<Kilos> so lekker to just save /home
<magespawn> xp to 7
<james_n7> oh nice :) 
<james_n7> Who started ubuntu-za ? I see theres a site and twitter and everything
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> the ubuntu guys in 2004
<Kilos> theres a facebook page too 
<james_n7> i see :P 
<magespawn> it is a loco community, the official one for sa
<james_n7> Thought it might be :P
<james_n7> Is it possible to put Ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> magespawn, does
<Kilos> he has a lappy with no hdd so runs it off a usb stick
<james_n7> I tried with a linux format cd but kept freezing, so i gave up :(
<Kilos> you have ubuntu on a pc it can make a startup from there
<Kilos> something creator
<james_n7> Oh? :D
<james_n7> Well i need to remove Ubuntu from that pc... as its not actually mine lol
<Kilos> ai!
<james_n7> and I have a nice big hdd, 1.5 Tb, would be better to keep it on there :)
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> you can also run ubuntu alongside any other OS too
<james_n7> So you're saying theres a program on Ubuntu which allows you to put ubuntu on an external device? :)
<james_n7> Yep, thats what I did, alongside windows 7
<Kilos> i think its called usbcreator
<james_n7> will check it out, then im going to need help with uninstalling Ubuntu from the pc :P
<Kilos> oh ya windows doesnt even see its there
<Kilos> hehe
<james_n7> lol :) I heard you need a windows recovery/repair disk... i dont have one :( :S
<Kilos> have you got the windows dvd?
<james_n7> nope :(
<Kilos> ouch
<james_n7> :S uh oh 
<magespawn> why does he need the windows disk?
<Kilos> he needs to remove ubuntu off the pc and win gotta boot after
<Kilos> so will need to go and do a recovery to fix the boot sector methinks
<magespawn> i think there is a way to do it without the windows disk
<Kilos> if it doesnt boot?
<Kilos> then you will need to help him
<magespawn> will need to google that
<Kilos> i thought you gotta use a cd and then remove the linux partition first
<Kilos> never done an uninstall
<Kilos> ya man will need to go that route because win dont see the ext partition
<Kilos> so it will have to repart the drive where linux is
<Kilos> what a painful job
<magespawn> you remove the linux partition using a gparted disk, then reconfigure the boot loader i think
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> ignore the last morning
<magespawn> or rather the last hi
<nlsthzn> :(
<nuvolari> holy moly
<nuvolari> just cleaned my keyboardfor the first time in its life
<nuvolari> not a pretty sight
<magespawn> nlsthzn was a mis read comversation
<magespawn> here goes the install
<magespawn> bbl
<james_n7> Guys my LibreOffice is stuck in Afrikaans :|
<james_n7> That is a problem =D
<james_n7> :Kilos , any advice? :P
<Kilos> james_n7: magespawn had a solution
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lol i dont use office unless its to open something
<Kilos> how did it get to afrikaans in the first place?
<james_n7> just always was :s
<james_n7> says the default is Afrikaans :(
<Kilos> no man when you install you choose your language
<Kilos> you are using what now mate?
<james_n7> Yep
<Kilos> whew and i just came to kde
<Kilos> somewhere there must be settings preferences
<Kilos> dunno mif you can choose language there
<Kilos> s/mif/if
<Kilos> maybe join #mate i think it was
<Kilos> james_n7: do you know how to join other channels
<james_n7> looking...
<james_n7> cant find any language settings
<james_n7> i do yes :)
<Kilos> just type in /j #mate
<Kilos> ah they were helpful last time i went there
<james_n7> Ok , will ask them :)
<james_n7> South African?
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> no i dont think so
<james_n7> thanks :)
<Kilos> but english anyway
<Kilos> just state your problem clearly and wait for an answer
<Kilos> other channels dont just jump in till they know you need help and what you need
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<Kilos> have you updated that thing you do?
<Kilos> james_n7: explain what the prob is to them
<james_n7> the problem is, my LibreOffice's default language is Afrikaans, upon enetering the LibreOffice language settings, the only languages it allows me to change to is Afrikaans (namibia) or Johannesburg
<james_n7> brb
<magespawn> Kilos there should be a setting in the os to set the language
<Kilos> i wouldnt know magespawn always do everything in english
<magespawn> maybe he only installed afrikaans
<magespawn> love the way installs work, zip through the first 5 steps then take forever on the last
<james_n7> right back, im going to uninstall and reinstall
<magespawn> in and out
<Kilos> oh  my
<Kilos> sharks playing like the bulls
<Squirm> Kilos: it's bad :/
<Kilos> yeah terrible
<Kilos> but first half was shocking. like they were all half asleeep
<charl__> good evening all
<charl__> what's up?
<Kilos> hi charl__ very little
<Kilos> lurkerville
<charl__> :)
<charl__> do any of you guys/girls use so-called "cloud storage" (dropbox, ubuntu one, etc)?
<charl__> am watching a video about encfs, looks very handy
<charl__> i don't really use those services though, i use gpg+rsync+ssh which works pretty well for me
<Kilos> i used ubuntuone a coupla times
<charl__> i wonder what the security is like on ubuntu one, it seems like most of these services the security leaves much to be desired
<Kilos> ? got nothing that needs securing
<charl__> ok that's easy then :)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<charl__> but that's not the case for most people though
<Kilos> i thought ubuntuone was secure. only peeps you share with can see the stuff
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> good night :)
<James-n7> Yello
<James-n7> so I'm also upgrading to windows 7... need to back up... but upon trying to install ubuntu, I resized my partition to 490gb, and its a 1.4 tb hard drive... How do i make it normal again? :(
<charl__> James-n7: i don't understand completely
<charl__> you are installing windows7
<charl__> but you are trying to install ubuntu?
<charl__> you resized a partition and you want to revert to a "normal" condition
<James-n7> lol, ok, so i was installing ubuntu on my hdd, but it froze during resizing partition... now i can only use 490gb out of my 1500gb
<James-n7> this was a while ago
<charl__> ok, so it resized your windows ntfs partition from 1500gb to 490gb?
<James-n7> yes ! :D
<charl__> but the installation failed
<charl__> and now you want to... resize the partition back ?
<James-n7> no, its an external hard drive :)
<charl__> ok now i'm confused
<charl__> you were trying to install ubuntu on an external hard drive
<charl__> in principle that's fine, as long as you can boot from it
<charl__> but you resized an existing ntfs partition on the external hard drive?
<James-n7> look, the point is, i want full use of my external hard drive, not just 490 gb :)
<charl__> ok, so you want to resize an ntfs partition on an external hard drive from 490gb to 1500gb
<charl__> sorry i know this is frustrating but if you want help you need to explain your problem in detail :)
<James-n7> ntfs? Sorry, ur chatting to a noob here lol
<charl__> the existing 490gb partition i mean (assuming it is ntfs if you were using windows), it doesn't matter which filesystem type it is
<charl__> this is an ubuntu community/support channel so the best i can do is provide you with an ubuntu solution
<James-n7> im using windows yes :) Theres nothing on my hard drive though, just movies and games etc. no ubuntu or anything :) I wanted to resize it back to its origial size
<charl__> there is a tool called 
<charl__> sorry pressed enter by accident :)
<charl__> there is a tool called "gparted", it can resize partitions
<charl__> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-resize-partition
<James-n7> without formatting?
<charl__> i can't say i've ever tried it before, especially not with ntfs
<charl__> resizing partitions can be tricky, although you are trying to grow it, not shrink it, so that should be relatively safe
<James-n7> lol ok... just hope it doesnt format, otherwise ill have a heart attack, my lifes work is on there lol
<charl__> you should have two copies of all your important data as a rule of thumb
<charl__> this is somewhat old but: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<James-n7> this gparted does work on windows right?
<charl__> there is a bunch more howtos and documents if you google
<charl__> i have absolutely no idea, this is an ubuntu channel :)
<charl__> for windows support, i'm sure there are other channels
<James-n7> true, but its main function is too back up my computer, because all my computer data is going to be wiped, and if my hdd data is wiped before i format, then going to delay things hecticly :) but anyways, as long as i can repartition :) Sorry to bother with this, i just thought this was ubuntu related as i partitioned my drive with ubuntu... as i said, major noob here
<James-n7> thank you for your help char1
<James-n7> *charl
<charl__> ah i see
<charl__> no problem, glad to be of assistance :)
<James-n7> might i ask how i can uninstall ubuntu off a pc?
<charl__> you can't really uninstall, but you can install something else over it
<charl__> basically you have three things: a boot loader (grub or equivalent) and two partitions, a regular partition and a swap partition
<charl__> you can also choose to have more partitions of course but on a "standard" setup
<charl__> you can easily install any other operating system by simply removing the two partitions or installing something else over them
<charl__> or even remove them and resize another partition, like a windows partition
<charl__> however, the "tricky" part is getting the boot loader out of your MBR
<charl__> the easiest way is to install something else over it
<charl__> usually, when i do a reinstall, i start "clean"
<charl__> i'm sure there will be some guides on how to remove grub on the internet though
<James-n7> i installed ubuntu along side windows 7 :)
<charl__> i'm sure there would be ways of doing it, just google around a bit, but i can't say i have personal experience in this regard
<charl__> but as always, before doing anything, make sure you have complete backups :)
<charl__> the easiest might be to just reinstall windows for example
<charl__> but you can always do that as a "last resort" if things get messy
<charl__> as long as you have backups, that is ;)
<James-n7> thanks charl :)
<charl__> np anytime!
<James-n7> could i format my hdd> would this get rid of the split partitions?
<charl__> well there are two things: repartitioning and reformatting
<charl__> the easiest way is usually removing all the partitions and creating one big partition in its place
<charl__> then formatting the new parittion
<James-n7> all i want is to get rid of this split in my partition... if i have to format to get rid of it, i'll do it :)
<charl__> but then of course you lose all data on your existing partitions
<James-n7> thats alright, i will back up :)
<charl__> ok, that might be the easiest and safest
<charl__> resizing a partition is possible with a tool like gparted
<charl__> but resizing is a technically a "tricky" business
<James-n7> ok cool :) Will try that rather, thanks very much fro your help charl :)
<charl__> i think tools like gparted does it fairly well though
<James-n7> indeed... 
<charl__> always glad to help
<Trixar_za> Oo
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-17
 * Kilos waves
 * Cantide tsunamis
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> busy checking out ubuntu weekly newsletter, they're looking for summary writers and editors:
<Vince-0> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7806
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi all
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<theblazehen> Just installed fbterm, oh-my-zsh and the agnoste zsh theme :)
<theblazehen> really need to change my fbterm font
<Cantide> >_>
<theblazehen> you use any of these thnigs?
 * Squirm looks around
<theblazehen> Squirm: why?
<Squirm> cause ya'll boring
 * Squirm leaves
<theblazehen> ok :(
<Squirm> :P
<theblazehen> now if only the terminal had notifications...
 * Cantide doesn't use any of them
<Cantide> theblazehen, can you screenshot it?
<theblazehen> sure.
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/LyhFOAq
<theblazehen> lCantide: like it?
<theblazehen> Cantide: like it?
<Cantide> i got a 404 :<
<Cantide> " If you're looking for an image, then it's probably been deleted or may not have existed at all. Bummer! "
<theblazehen> Musta typed it wrong...
<Cantide> was i too slow?
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/LyhF0Aq
<theblazehen> try that one
<theblazehen> think i mixed up 0 and O
<Cantide> wow
<Cantide> that looks very minimalistic :)
<Cantide> must be great for memory usage :)
<theblazehen> yea :) thanks
<Cantide> i like my gui too much :<
<Cantide> but i like keyboard shortcuts, too :)
<theblazehen> Cantide: which DE do you use?
<theblazehen> I thinking of using openbox for GUI stuff.
<Cantide> Unity
<Cantide> i've grown to like it
<theblazehen> Yea... I tried ubuntu touch and liked it. If i had a fatster pc I would also  use it  think
<Cantide> i hated it at first
<Cantide> because of the extra clicks needed to get things done
<Cantide> but with the keyboard it's nice
<Cantide> and there are cool things like the hud
<theblazehen> I feel the same. At least you can use the keyboard
<Cantide> and dash
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> don't really like nautilus though.
<theblazehen> Wish there were packages for arch linux
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> the only problem i have with nautilus is that it's a bit heavy and slow
<Cantide> other than that i like it
<theblazehen> Can't give up on the rolling release ... :(
<theblazehen> Cantide: Ever try thunar ?
<Cantide> i'm glad they didn't stick with current nautilus
<Cantide> yeah, but i don't like the look of thunar
<Cantide> it doesn't match the rest of the OS
<theblazehen> ok.Whatdo you mean by current nautilus ?
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> i forget the version numbers
<Cantide> but recently nautilus stripped out a lot of functionality
<theblazehen> ok
<Cantide> like F3 for split view
<Cantide> and tree view
<theblazehen> ok :)
<Cantide> canonical decided to fork the previous version (before these things were removed)
<theblazehen> tree view is nice.
<Cantide> yeah, i like it, too
<Cantide> i think Nautilus is aiming for a more touch-friendly interface
<theblazehen> thought mint forked it?
<Cantide> but grrr.. i like my desktop as a desktop
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> they could have, too
<theblazehen> Yea. on arch it has no window decoration
<theblazehen> Cantide: same
<Cantide> i was tempted by Arch
<Cantide> but i like the direction that Ubuntu is taking
<Cantide> so i want to stick with it
<theblazehen> Cantide: You should really try it out,  even in a VM
<theblazehen> Cantide: which direction ?
<theblazehen> I prefer the arch Way
<Cantide> Gir + ubuntu touch + convergence
<Cantide> Ubuntu may have rolling releases between LTS versions
<Cantide> which i think is the best of both worlds
<theblazehen> Oh... I prefer the simplicity of arch
<Cantide> oh?
<Cantide> i thought Arch was a bit difficult to set up
<Cantide> but i haven't tried it :p
<theblazehen> Cantide: Yea, might end up quite good
<Cantide> going to watch the cricket on TV
<Cantide> i think we just took another wicket
<theblazehen> Cantide: It is not difficult as much as requiring you to type lots
<Cantide> bbl :)
<theblazehen> ok
<Cantide> ah
<theblazehen> bye :)
<Cantide> well, i'm sure with a good guide such as the wiki it will be easier :)
<theblazehen> Yea :) even my newbie to linux set it up. The day after I told him about linux
<theblazehen> friend that is a newbie *
<Cantide> :)
<theblazehen> He configured it with openbox :)
<theblazehen> then mate
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen your buddy has been here
<theblazehen> Awesome :)
<theblazehen> did he stay and chat
<theblazehen> ?
<Kilos> has now installed mate on his arch
<Kilos> yeah we chatted lots
<theblazehen> Yea :)
<theblazehen> awesome :
<theblazehen> )
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its james hey?
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> both better be here for the meeting  tomorrow night hey
<Kilos> 19.30
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> I'll be there
<Kilos> why arch and not ubuntu?
<theblazehen> He wanted to learn, and i figurede arch would make him learn
<theblazehen> thinnk he likes it
<Kilos> lol its mate he likes
<theblazehen> Yea.
<Kilos> im using it on lubuntu as well but its not as good as old gnome2 in ubuntu 10.10
<theblazehen> Can't believe how much he likes it.  Completely unthemed
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> yea. Perhaps you can get an old ubuntu iso and grab the files ?
<Kilos> mate has rewritten everything i think
<theblazehen> do you by any chance use fbterm?
<Kilos> in synaptic all the other stuff dont show 
<theblazehen> It is a fork of gnome2
<Kilos> nope whats that?
<Kilos> yes fork of gnome2
<theblazehen> terminal for framebuffer. No need for Xorg
<Kilos> peeps that didnt wanna go unity
<theblazehen> Kilos: apparently the gnome team don't want them using the old names
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> yeah its changed lots and i think actually gone back a bit. gnome2 was kiff
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> unity is like olives and whiskey, you gotta force yourself to get used to it
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> lol. Why not just use alternative DE? have a look at fuduntu
<Kilos> ive tried kde which i enjoy and xfce which isnt too hot and lubuntu which i fixed with mate
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> unity and kde are good now
<theblazehen> fuduntu is mate distro. Ever try cinnamon?
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> but stupid unity 12.04 wont see 3g modem so i gave up on it
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> Kilos: and 12.10 does right?
<Kilos> yeah
<theblazehen> ever think of trying another modem?
<Kilos> but i got 5 gig of 12.04 archives 
<theblazehen> ohh...
<Kilos> will try when my son comes to visit maybe
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> so installs dont use much bandwidth
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> was planning on staying 12.04 for the full 5 years
<theblazehen> really? end of LTS right?
<Kilos> yeah
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> i still have 10.10 maverick running on 2 drives on another pc as well
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> i like the option of right click format of usb disks and the easy rename while formatting
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> dunno why they dropped that
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> disk utility isnt the answer
<theblazehen> busy downloading paln9 :)
<Kilos> whats that?
<theblazehen> different kind of unix.
<theblazehen> made for distributed computing
<Kilos> oh have you joined our mailing list yet?
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<theblazehen> yea :)_
<Kilos> good
<Vince-0> thanks, router reboots
<Kilos> what is distributed computing
<theblazehen> like load spread over multiple computers
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> yep
<Vince-0> whatcha distributing?
<theblazehen> the desktop
<theblazehen> lol
<Vince-0> howso? 
<theblazehen> have one xterm on one machine and firefox running on 2 others :)
<theblazehen> not sure yet. Still downloading rthe iso
<Squirm> nuvolari: quadcopter takes it out of you
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> hehe you supposed to work it with the controls not run down the road holding it up in the air
<Kilos> sorry Squirm 
<theblazehen> lol
<magespawn> evening all
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> i will have to have a look at paln9
<magespawn> whats up?
<magespawn> besides quacopters
<Kilos> not much
<magespawn> or quadcopters
<Kilos> poor Squirmy has collapsed on the bed methinks
<magespawn> happy st patricks day
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> where you went?
<Kilos> oh im not seeing join/parts
 * Kilos wonders why
<superfly> 8 cores is 5 more than my PC has...
<Kilos> whew what wants so many superfly ?
<Kilos> thats like xboxes
<superfly> Kilos: the new Samsung Galaxy S4 phone
<superfly> it actually has 2 quad-core processors
<Kilos> whew fones are advancing too fast
<superfly> and ARM7 and an ARM15
<Kilos> all in a little fone?
<superfly> it's Samsung, they were already ahead of Apple with the S3, and they're proving that they are ahead of the game with the S4
<Kilos> pcs dropping behind
<superfly> PCs dropped behind about a year ago
<superfly> my phone pretty much has better specs than my PC
<Kilos> i wonder if one can use 2 motherboards in one pc
<Kilos> pity they so small hey?
<Kilos> imaging a pc with that performance
<superfly> Kilos: no, you don't use 2 motherboards in 1 pc, you use a motherboard built to take more than one processor
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> family well superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: and the fact is that a multicore processor is much faster than multiple single core processors
<superfly> the cores can communicate internally whereas the multiple processors have to communicate with each other via the motherboard
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> anyway, talking of family, need to get back to them
<bmg505> hello
<bmg505> how the hell do I set locale in 12.04 to have a dot instead of this brain dead comma?
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<bmg505> lo
<bmg505> it feels like 12.04 is a step closer to being a perfect emulation of loosedoze
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> unity?
<bmg505> yea ffs and I keep getting crash notifications
<Kilos> what does it say crashed?
<Kilos> magespawn: you the unity man today
<Kilos> bmg505: when it gives the notifications does it wanna send error reports too
<magespawn> i am? don't really use it on my personal machines
<magespawn> https://www.eff.org/pages/tor-and-https something to think about
<Kilos> lol i tried. dunno who here is using unity
<Kilos> im on kde
<magespawn> i think Squirm  and Cantide use it
<bmg505> my slackware boxen runs kde, and it beats the shit out of this gnome crap
<Kilos> Squirm: is on mint mate i think
<Kilos> maybe maiatoday 
<magespawn> bmg505: maybe have a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/21316/how-can-i-customize-a-system-locale 
<magespawn> do not know the answer off hand myself
<bmg505> I don't know who had the brain wave to change it to a freaking ,
<magespawn> seems some people prefer it that way, or so it seems, so 'they' decided to set it as a default
<superfly> a comma is the SA standard, but the world operates on US, so a dot is used more often (even SA) for practical reasons
<Kilos> Maaz: announce Meeting tomorrow night peeps. try be here please.
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night peeps. try be here please
<Kilos> inetpro: waar is jy?
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Squirm> evening
<Vince-0> naand
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<Vince-0> me2 cya
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos I'm here as usual
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> and here is wherever I am at any point in time
<inetpro> good evening
<bmg505> Maaz: tell Kilos I might not make the meeting
<Maaz> bmg505: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> gnight
<inetpro> Squirm: good night
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-10
<Spekko> hah! There's actually people in the channel... load shedding sort of over ?
<Spekko> and mornign all
<Spekko> *morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<nuvolari> o/ hello's
<not_found> *yawn*
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi inetpro nuvolari not_found 
<Kilos> hope you guys have a good week
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<Kilos> ohi Spekko 
<Kilos> i also want coffee man
<Spekko> yo Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro question?
<Kilos> is the prob with the d-link a d-link prob or ubuntu prob
<Kilos> wanna know where to start rocking the boat
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Morning Kilos  and everyone else
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari en daar
<Kilos> ek net kwaad my nuwe telkom modem dis al
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi distrofer welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> uh oh another bot
<Vince-0> !
<nuvolari> woes dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy superfly 
<magespawn> good morning 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> hi Kilos magespawn and ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> a very wet weekend in KZN
<Kilos> we had a coupla wet weeks now
<Kilos> another 22mm last night
<Kilos> and dripping now
<Kilos> i wonder if the ceo of d-link speaks english
<Kilos> hey magespawn the e220 hasnt disconnected all morning
 * Kilos smiles
<magespawn> thats cool Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah after weeks of work
<Kilos> i even bricked it playing with a hex editor
<nuvolari> what happened
<Kilos-> hmm...
<bduk1> where is it raining now. We are having a nice shower here in Cullinan
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos-> here too bdu
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> hi sakhi 
 * Squirm yawns
<Trixar_za> Why are you yawning?
<Trixar_za> It's funny how my brain instantly rhymed that with fawning
<Kilos-> ohi Trixar_za you feel like working
<Trixar_za> On what? Oo
<Kilos-> sakis3g needs to see a d-link dwm-156
<Kilos-> or maybe i did a bad install or something
<Kilos-> even running from desktop it dont see the dwm-156
<Kilos-> thats the modem telkom supply with their starter pack
<Trixar_za> Technically the modem should be supported, but it acts a little weird
<Trixar_za> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=379
<Kilos-> yeah i battled all day yesterday trying all the info online and just screwed up my 12.04
<Kilos-> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos-> Trixar_za im scared to even plug it in here now. it kept hanging my pc yesterday after all the stuff we tried
<Kilos-> ive done a clean install of 12.04 so maybe it wont hang me again
<Kilos-> will try later
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm, Trixar_za, Kilos-, *
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Trixar_za> If it's a Telkom Mobile starter thing, then the newer Ubuntus with usb_modeswitch will probably have some support for it
<Kilos> i tried 13.10 as well. live cd dont even see it either
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> hi Superhuman long time no see
<Superhuman> Hey Kilos
<Superhuman> Yeah been FAR too long
<Kilos> hope you gonna be a frequent visitor now again
<Superhuman> I'll try. Need to do some research. Good place to ask is always IRC.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what do you need to research
<Superhuman> laravel and solarium integration. PHP dev stuff.
<Kilos> oh we have a new ok that schemes php is good. hang around maybe he will pop on later
<Kilos> Maaz seen golynx
<Maaz> Kilos: golynx was last seen 18 hours, 51 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-09 12:34:58 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-03-09 12:36:11 PDT
<Superhuman> PHP is good, for what is does. And it gets the job done, I'm happy. Better than using .Net *spit*
 * Superhuman gotta run
<Kilos> inetpro go home before the rain starts again
<Kilos> weve had 40mm since midnight last night till now
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed sorry to worry you, do the 14.04 dev team work on irc?
<Golynx> o/
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> is anyone allowed there tumbleweed i would like to hear if they can get a d-link dwm-156 working on 14.04
<Kilos> hi Golynx you late
<Kilos> was a guy here wanted php help
<Kilos> laravel and solarium integration. PHP dev stuff.
<Golynx> oh, i didnt know i was of any use here lol
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> everyone is of use at one time or another
<Kilos> you gotta be patient
<Golynx> Xethron loves laravel :)
<Golynx> ya thats true
<Xethron> ?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm afraid there isn't really a good place for discussing things like that
<Kilos> suggestions tumbleweed ?
<Golynx> Xethron lol was just kidding, sorry :p
<tumbleweed> Kilos: what works? what doesn't work?
<Kilos> burn the modem?
<Xethron> haha, just catching up on the conversation quick
<tumbleweed> it takes kernel support for the serial interfaces (or ethernet)
<Kilos> 12.04 and 13.10 dont even see it
<Xethron> and yeah, I "loves" Laravel :D
<tumbleweed> possibly usb-mode-switch support
 * Xethron gets back to his Laravel
<tumbleweed> and possibly modem-manager support
<Kilos> where do i find them please tumbleweed 
<Golynx> i saw it on your website , so i assumed the obvious lol
<Kilos> bought my first new modem and it dont work
<tumbleweed> Kilos: questions like that aren't welcome in the ubuntu-devel IRC channel 
<tumbleweed> people have work to do, they can't handle support requests
<Kilos> oh my
<tumbleweed> #ubuntu is your best hope
<tumbleweed> or askubuntu.com
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> whew #ubuntu is frightening
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> its took me almost a whole Saturday to finally get help in there
<Xethron> lol
<Kilos> they part/join quicker than i can read
<Golynx> i made a trick where i singled out the brainy types in the channel, then questioned them about my issue until they replied. Well one of them :)
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> its a jungle out there lol
<Kilos> !offtopic
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> i give up on #ubuntu
<Wraz> Why ?
<Kilos> i cant keep up
<Kilos> have you ever asked for help there Wraz ?
<Kilos> and if they dont know they dont tell you , you just wait and wait and read yourself blind
<magespawn> good evening
<somaunn> magespawn: hi
<somaunn> Kilos: hi
<somaunn> inetpro: hi
<magespawn> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Squirm: hi
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi somaunn inetpro 
<somaunn> what's on the desk here
<Kilos> we waiting for 14.04
<somaunn> Kilos: you will wait long long long
<Kilos> no man its out next month 
<Kilos> i think someone said the 15th
<somaunn> hmmm good
<somaunn> i've installed 13.10 on my friend laptop 
<somaunn> looks good now
<somaunn> ever improving 
<Kilos> i go eat now. wbb when finished
<Kilos> be good guys
<somaunn> tx Kilos
<magespawn> stupid tablet, suddenly decides that wifi is available and switches off the 3g
<Kilos> wb som
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hows things there magespawn 
<Wraz> nope.
<magespawn> good and you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn 
<magespawn> what were you trying to do with the hex editor
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> fis modems
<Kilos> fix as well
<Kilos> remember the e220 used to disconnect and then needed to be moved to another port before it would work again
<Kilos> now its been online all day
<Kilos> but i thought i had killed it completely
<Kilos> then found some site about bricked e220 and got his software and updated it
<Kilos> now i gotta try sort a new telkom d-link
<Kilos> it never ends
<Kilos> wb georgl 
<magespawn> Kilos, do you know where wget puts the downloads? i forget
<Kilos> in home magespawn 
<magespawn> cool ty brb
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> nope not there
<Golynx> Kilos i got mine in /home/username
<Kilos> what was it magespawn 
<Kilos> ya maybe in /home/mage/
<magespawn> Golynx, that is what i thought too but no
<Kilos> if its a fancy file it might be hidden
<Kilos> tick view hidden
<magespawn> no found it just had a strange file name
<Kilos> where?
<magespawn> in /home/magespawn
<magespawn> i found this site http://www.it-ebooks.info/
<Kilos> ah sorry then i steared you wrong
<Kilos> whats there?
<magespawn> free download for various computer books
<superfly> wget puts the downloads where you run it from
<superfly> it's a command line tool, that's how they work
<magespawn> thanks superfly, that makes sense
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Golynx> superfly: so if the wget is run from a different user, it will put the downloaded file in that users directory ? 
<superfly> Golynx: no, it'll put the download where you ran it from, like I said.
<Golynx> hmm okay ty
<Golynx> nice, if i change directory to /home/user/Desktop/ it will put it there too
<magespawn> superfly why do you prefer drupal over joomla! ?
<superfly> magespawn: it has a better codebase, it doesn't embed the URLs in the database, it has less security flaws, it is more flexible
<superfly> in short.
<magespawn> presumable when you are logged in as another user then the default terminal would be in the users /home
<magespawn> i see, is one easier to use than the other?
<superfly> magespawn: I haven't used joomla enough to know, to be honest. I used it a long time ago, and at the time decided Drupal was a better fit for me. I haven't found a reason to ditch Drupal yet.
<magespawn> right, the company i work for now, all there sites are in joomla!, so i am trying to learn that at the moment
<theblazehen> I hate being a procrastinator...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what now theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos, english review due tomorrow
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> but teacher said "don't do it the day before", so I will do it on the day :p
<Kilos> yip last minute things arent good
<theblazehen> Well gonna be last 45 minute actually...
<theblazehen> lol, been doing fine so far
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> lol, I went to nationals last year for eskom science fair, with last minute work
<theblazehen> </humblebrag>
<magespawn> a friend of mine who has two masters degrees and is working on her doctorate, always procrastinates, says she works better under pressure 
<magespawn> cool theblazehen 
<theblazehen> magespawn, I tell myself that too, sometimes
<magespawn> ahh well as long as the work gets done
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Golynx> night Kilos
<magespawn> he can be quick sometimes
<Golynx> yeah lol
<magespawn> i am also off for now, good night all
<Private_User> evening all
<nuvolari> o/
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-11
<superfly> Maaz: tell kilos sleepy head!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> morning 0/
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> been struggling to get pc to see router
<Kilos> something i have forgotten how to do
<Kilos> Maaz hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<kbmonkey> morning sleepy head
<Kilos> haha hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> so tell me man
<Kilos> stupid 64bit dont see the router
<Kilos> i need to install something i think
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<kbmonkey> hello jabberwocky93 
<jabberwocky93> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> I cannot say Kilos, I have not used 64bit before
<kbmonkey> but you know, I hear it causes issues with apps or drivers not yet fully ported
<Kilos> np i will find it somehow
<Kilos> when i last used it on 32bit i also had to do something first but dunno if i lost the info with all the installs since i played with the router
<Kilos> this 64bit seems to be able to do both , i386 stuff too
<Kilos> multiarch or something is installed
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hows superfly and family today?
<Kilos> maybe radvd or something similar
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Spekko> New WoW Expantion going to be epic !
<kbmonkey> warcraft 1 is even more epic!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, when you say router, is it a multi-port/wireless hub, or a broadband usb? 
<Kilos> 4 eth connections 1 adsl and 3g
<kbmonkey> oh a combined one, fancy!
<Kilos> 3g is for backup when adsl crashes but here 3g gotta do it all
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto
<kbmonkey> yipeee
<kbmonkey> oh is that the dvm-156 Kilos ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko, Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> no its a billion router that i had for about a year now . i want to see if it sees the dwm-156
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> i actually bought the thing back then so sis could get wifi internet from me
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> but she got a whizzy thing that uses a plug in modem 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Spekko> Well
<Spekko> Stupid office doesn't buy electricity
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> no 'ternets at the office for days now
<kbmonkey> telkom upgrade lines -> something went wrong -> zing
<Kilos> maybe i gotta install some dhcp thing
<kbmonkey> so behind on work because of it. grrr
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you sure that the wireless on that router works?
<Kilos> ya ive used it
<Kilos> well she did back then
<Kilos> this pc dont see an eth connection
<Kilos> so something missing
<kbmonkey> I suspect faulty hardware first
<Kilos> no man
<kbmonkey> they don't make em like they used to
<kbmonkey> anything over 1 year 
<Kilos> the router is on and shows 3g dongle and eth connection
<Kilos> only this pc dont see the eth connection
<kbmonkey> the router has an eth light, and that is how it shows ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i moved it to another port and it shows it there too
<kbmonkey> maybe you need to set your pc's IP address, you will need to find an expert in that
<kbmonkey> assuming the router does not have built-in dhcp
<kbmonkey> but you would expect them to have
<kbmonkey> oh my, I have to work now
<Kilos> it is supposed to setup ips automatically
<Kilos> work hard and learn lots
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> More Kilos  and others
<Kilos> i go see if kde sees the router
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi ptadude 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<ptadude> ho kils
<Kilos> did anyone welcome you while i was offline?
<ptadude> ho kilos and thank you
<Kilos> are you here to help us or do you need some linux help?
<ptadude> i need some money
<ptadude> e ? 
<ptadude> you have ?
<ptadude> :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> whats money
<ptadude> good question you wouldnt believe me if i told you
<Kilos> yeah most likely
<Kilos> but i see the beggars at robots manage to survive
<Kilos> im too far to go stand by a robot
<ptadude> stand by a virtual robot :)
<Kilos> we got one here but he just makes coffee and does meetings
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<ptadude> maaz give me R200
<Maaz> ptadude: *blink*
<ptadude> funny thats what i did when my wife asked for R200
<Kilos> what you wanna buy for 200 bucks
<Kilos> rofl
<ptadude> 4 loaves of bread
<Kilos> eish
<ptadude> hows your sheep kilos ?
<Kilos> start mining bitcoins and maybe you will be able to buy from cafes with them soon
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> what was your nick before?
<ptadude> querty
<Kilos> i dont member that
<Kilos> sheep alive but lost many with theft snake bite and other sheep bugs
<ptadude> but we spoke then last week
<Kilos> oh my
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<ptadude> i guess im just not that memorable
<Kilos> oh greg
<Kilos> you sure you used querty
<ptadude> yea yea
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> at times i get very angry with ubuntu
<Kilos> my kde now refuses to connect with 3g
<Tinuva> Kilos, Ubuntu is not the only distro you can use btw :P
<Tinuva> there are others out there
<Kilos> its the only one i want to use
<Tinuva> ok in that case live with it :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only 3g probs
<Kilos> kde dont see 3g today
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<superfly> Kilos: we're fine, just busy
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy, ptadude, Tinuva
<superfly> and inetpro
<superfly> can't forget inetpro
<Kilos> he is most likely wet
<Vince-0> suup
<Kilos> same old just different day
<Vince-0> yar nee, ek ook
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Kilos> hi Golynx Private_User 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Squirm> sweet
<Squirm> going to watch the T20 tomorrow
<Kilos> yay kde sees old modem again
<Golynx> \o/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now i spose the new one will crash the connection
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Golynx> lo charl_
<Kilos> in between charl_  too
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> i am extremely impressed with manjaro
<charl_> it runs like a dream and is extremely fast
<charl_> and you get all the latest software
<Kilos> debian based charl_ ?
<charl_> no arch based
<Kilos> ai!
<charl_> Kilos: why "ai"?
<Kilos> i cant start learning all that new stuff
<charl_> lol
<charl_> i know the feeling
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> afternoon all
<somaunn> hello
<somaunn> want to change a permission on folder and subfolder at once
<somaunn> can someone help here
<somaunn> i've done chown on the main folder but doesn't affect the subfolders
<nlsthzn> good afternoon ZA land
<somaunn> nlsthzn: afternoon
<nlsthzn> how is everyone?
<Private_User> afternoon nlsthzn, somaunn
<Private_User> I just called CellC seems like they having issues with there 3G network
<Kilos> hi somaunn nlsthzn Private_User 
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> whats wrong nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Private_User has cellular issues... which suck
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> yep, nlsthzn, it does and I am not able to do much either
<Kilos> Private_User email their coe
<nlsthzn> frustrating
<Kilos> or find him on twitter
<Kilos> CEO
<nlsthzn> I just spent a day and a half struggling ... 7 installs later I am using Xubuntu again :p
<Kilos> then they rev them from the top down
<Kilos> oh my nlsthzn whats the prob
<nlsthzn> struggling to make Linux do stuff that is difficult and I am a noob... so then I break stuff and get angry and even the smallest thing annoys me so I have to install something else... sad cycle
<Private_User> the person I spoke to on the line did inform me that probably end of the day it will be resolved if not then maybe I will go that root
<Kilos> it was the only way i had satifaction outs any of them
<Private_User> well thats how you become and expert nlsthzn break and fix
<Private_User> but I understand the frustration
<nlsthzn> I am an expert in break and re-install...
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> I can setup my system how I like now without looking >.<
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> try to become and break and fix
<Private_User> expert that is
<nlsthzn> I should :p
<nlsthzn> well I am still trying to become pro and streaming games etc. online so I am sure I will be breaking things again fairly soon
<Private_User> ptadude: hi, back from the P.T.A meeting?
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> if i disappear the d-link crashed my connection
<nlsthzn> stupid d-link
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i will find a way to make it work
<nlsthzn> re-isntall :p
<Kilos> it didnt crash me so things look better from kde
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> i had to reinstall unity yesterday because of all the scripts and commands i tried
<nlsthzn> I am happy with my current set up actually - https://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/13083705634/
<nlsthzn> dinner time
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> eeeek
<Private_User> mmm... dinner sounds like an idea, be back later
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> massive lag
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> now i need clever help
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> http://lawrencematthew.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/connecting-ubuntu-12-04-2-to-internet-using-d-link-dwm-156-3g3-75g-usb-modem/
<somaunn> sorry was a bit busy
<Kilos> ive eventually got the thing mounted and see the files
<Kilos> np somaunn 
<Kilos> i just came online myself
<somaunn> why don't u just go 13.10 
<Kilos> it doesnt see it either
<Kilos> and no data to install a new os atm
<somaunn> Kilos: stop struggling with 12.04.2
<Kilos> haha charl ran away
<Kilos> no man .4
<Kilos> i will get 14.04  next
<Kilos> maybe in 2 months or so
<somaunn> so you wait for 2 months before you get your 3G card to work ????
<somaunn> that's too hard to get for my brain
<Kilos> somaunn the only prob i have with 12.04.4 is that it doesnt see the new d-link modem by telkom
<Kilos> otherwise it runs kiff in unity and kde
<somaunn> i would just invoque one of the SuperGuys here and one should help providing necessary DVD from POSTNET
<Kilos> but now it sees it so im getting somewhere
<Kilos> no man im happy with 12.04 for now
<somaunn> put your simcard into a 3G phone (S3 etc..) connect on Wifi Hotsport and update your system (kernel etc..) then put back the sim card into the modem and give it a try
<Kilos> no man one of those fones can buy me a years data
<Kilos> wb Private_User 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> you on tablet thing?
<Private_User> thank you Kilos
<magespawn> no got a wired connection 
<Private_User> yep still experiencing connectivity issues
<Private_User> evening magespawn
<magespawn> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> ok magespawn thats good, can you look at this link for me please
<Kilos> http://lawrencematthew.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/connecting-ubuntu-12-04-2-to-internet-using-d-link-dwm-156-3g3-75g-usb-modem/
<Kilos> i have it mounted in read only mode because it says its write protected
<Kilos> so now where it says extract the .deb file i cant extract it there , i get the option extract to
<Kilos> where must i extracts it to
<Kilos> oh to /home
<magespawn> hold on let me read
<Kilos> sorry i didnt read far enough
<Kilos> was too excited
<Kilos> step 3 im on
<magespawn> always a good idea to read all the way
<Kilos> ive spent couple of days just trying to mount the stupid thing
<Kilos> is that home folder he talks about /home/miles/
<magespawn> i would presume so, he does not say anything about another user
<Kilos> oh not in the /home/ folder
<Kilos> thats where im stuck\
<Kilos> unity is a pain to open the /home folder
<magespawn> did you download it Kilos? how did you download it?
<Kilos> i mounted the cdrom part and then opened it with the home button
<Kilos> then you gotta go back from /miles by clicking on its left where you normally see the path
<Kilos> then you see /home
<Kilos> then in there you open cdrom
<Kilos> and thats it
<Kilos> but it wont let you extract here
<Kilos> so ive extracted it to /miles/ and ill copy it from there to /home/
<Kilos> doesnt that sound logical
<Kilos> the modem is version 7 and online you can only get versaion 6 of the firmware
<magespawn> i think to extract in /home you would need sudo
<Kilos> you cant do that with nautilus
<Kilos> but i can copy it to home with terminal
<Kilos> using sudo
<magespawn> extract it in terminal\
<magespawn> you can also start nautilus with sudo from a terminal of you need to
<Kilos> ive lost it now
<Kilos> and theres is the one i got off the modem with xp yesterday in my home but it crashed my pc yesterday
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh you gotta go into file system when you have clicked home
<Kilos> then cdrom in there
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> maak my kop draai
<magespawn> when ever i follow instructions for the first time i try to copy exactly what they have done and not think too much
<Kilos> i gotta take a break.
<Kilos> will try again later
<Kilos> lost now
<Kilos> is there a command to rename a file
<magespawn> sometimes that is best, the instructions are also not totally complete
<Kilos> im in home and it shows with ls but no option to rename
<Kilos> Maaz google google rename command in ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux Rename File Command - nixCraft" http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-rename-file/ :: "How to rename a file in Terminal? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/280768/how-to-rename-a-file-in-terminal :: "How do I rename a directory via the command line? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/56326/how-do-i-rename-a-directory-via-the-command-
<Maaz> line :: "A Command Line Based [Unofficial] Google Drive Client For Linux" http://mylinuxbo…
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> i am sure there is a command.i cannot remember what it is though
<Kilos> mv "old location" "new location"
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> nm still dont see modem after all of that
<Kilos> then it crashes lightdm and i gotta use ctrl+alt+F3 to install gdm
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> or ill take all your rain away for 10 years
<superfly> mv
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> superfly please help. what does this mean
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21DNeNh0q
<Kilos> inetpro gaan kyk ook
<Kilos> whats an end point in that file
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know exactly, it depends on a lot of things.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> it ran through so lekker then says aborting
<Kilos> i have no idea what to even google for
<superfly> how about that error message, coupled with the program(s) and device you're using?
<Kilos> hmm...  now storm keeps killing my tower
<Kilos> Trixar_za where are you
<Kilos> hi bottom
<Kilos> hmm... another bot
<nlsthzn> bot called top
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Huh?
<nlsthzn> *tom
<Kilos> ya bottom
<Kilos> thats about 8 now
<nlsthzn> nsa is spying on the geeks using the encryptions :p
<Kilos> can bots that just lurk do that?
<nlsthzn> no, but they can monitor chat in the room and log it, not that it isn't already logged :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> im sure they are for something worse, otherwise why so many in a few days
<Kilos> hi bikmulin 
<Kilos> another one nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> polish spam ip...
<nlsthzn> interesting, wonder if they trying to get personal info, e-mail etc...
 * nlsthzn needs to sleep now...
<nlsthzn> good night
<Kilos> i dunno enough about such stuff to even guess
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-12
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nuvolari> halo
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<nuvolari> *hallo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> theblazehen too
<Kilos> oh and jabberwocky93 Spekko 
<jabberwocky93> good morning Kilos
<Spekko> goodmorning Kilos
<Spekko> Domo Arigato Maaz
<Kilos> nhi spinza 
<Spekko> Maaz domo arigato
<Kilos> hi too
<Maaz> do- itashi mashite Spekko san
<nlsthzn> mornign
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> http://mygaming.co.za/news/hardware/62503-sas-ultimate-gaming-pc.html
<Kilos> thats something for symmetria
<Kilos> he has money burning holes in his pockets
<jabberwocky93> stack overflow: Your post cannot be submitted at this time due to the volume of spam and abuse originating from your network. We apologize for any inconvenience. 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<superfly> hi
<nuvolari> lol...
<nuvolari> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/98420-apartheid-blocked-internet-in-sa-zuma.html
<nuvolari> he doesn't know much about the interwebs
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly, nlsthzn, ThatGraemeGuy, oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> its the word apartheid that they use to cover their own inefficiency
<Kilos> apartheid za died 20 years ago
<Kilos> how do you DM someone on twitter
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> im trying to find a cure for their d-link modem
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/TelkomMobileZA
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you can only DM someone if they follow you
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> they replied and asked for email addy and fone numbers
<Kilos> i need a twitter clinet going here on unity
<Kilos> client
<Golynx> o/
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> i wana make Ubuntu apps if Ubuntu phone becomes popular. The Ubuntu-sdk looks good.
<Golynx> doesn't pidgin have a twitter plugin
<Golynx> or were you guys tawkin about something else 
<Kilos> yeah but when twitter updated the pidgin plugin stopped working
<Kilos> i use choqok on kde but havent installed it on unity here
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> the whole world is fb and twitter mad
<Kilos> everywhere you see "like us on twitter or facebook"
<Kilos> grrr
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> i guess its ease of access on all kinds of devices that plays a big part in its success. Other social clients types are only for pc
<Kilos> micro blog, macro pleasure
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> an ubuntu social network will be great, but needs a whole new creative look on forum and micro blogging to achieve similar success as fb ant twitter
<Golynx> and*
<Kilos> at least telkom is trying to help me with their modem
<Kilos> their email addy is tm-soc@telkom.co.za
<Kilos> they asked for the error report ans say the modem should work on all operating systems
<Squirm> does anyone have R100k to give me?
<Squirm> http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fmygaming.co.za%2Fnews%2Fhardware%2F62503-sas-ultimate-gaming-pc.html&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNE_S6NWCxACrdQCokV-ef0pGR0THQ
<Kilos> ouch Squirm 
<Kilos> find yourself a sugar mommy
<Squirm> she doesn't earn enough :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> find a rich one
<Squirm> I like the one I have though
<Kilos> Golynx do you sometimes have apps that just hang and you cant close them?
<Kilos> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-add-force-quit-icon-to-unity.html
<Kilos> should work on xfce too methinks
<Kilos> Maaz see inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 4 hours, 16 minutes and 17 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-10 23:46:39 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-03-08 01:02:40 PST
<Golynx> Kilos nope all is well in Xfce land :)
<Kilos> cool. looks like its specially for unity probs
<Golynx> Kilos Xfce got a Task Manager app, similar to windows 7 Task Manager. If ever a program hangs i can just open that app and kill it from there 
<Golynx> dunno if unity have that too
<Trixar_za> I just drop to a virtual terminal and kill it manually - even if X stalls, you can still access it
<Maaz> Trixar_za: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Trixar_za please tell me what went wrong here http://slexy.org/view/s2yEI8JI8f" 14 hours, 22 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<Trixar_za> Kilos: You need to update the source code for usb_modeswitch - not the database mind you, just the part that generates the binary
<Kilos> Trixar_za can you explain in noob language for me please
<Kilos> i dunno how to do such things
<Squirm> 'lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Squirm
<Golynx> hello Trixar_za
<Golynx> hello Squirm
<Trixar_za> Kilos: https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source/issues/3
<Golynx> Strange Unity being all about fancy graphics , not having a gui app to kill stalling programming
<Squirm> hey Golynx 
<Golynx> programs*
<Squirm> going to the cricket this evening
<Squirm> ^^
<Trixar_za> Nice
<Kilos> sorry e220 started its disconnecting act again
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here
<Kilos> whew at last
<Kilos> forgot what i wanted to ask you now
<Private_User> good afternoon everybody
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
 * jabberwocky93 plugged out spekko's cable :P
<Private_User> hi jabberwocky93 and Spekko
<Spekko> At ease Private
<jabberwocky93> hey Private_User
<jabberwocky93> don't tell Spekko what i did
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee asb!
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Sorry...
 * jabberwocky93 :'(
<Spekko> Private_User, what did jabberwocky93 do?
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * Spekko :)
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay
<Private_User> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Private_User
<Private_User> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Private_User
<Private_User> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Private_User?
<Private_User> :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko and Private_User!
<Spekko> domo arigato Maaz
<Spekko> Maaz domo arigato
<Maaz> do- itashi mashite Spekko san
<Private_User> Maaz: sir, thank you sir, Maaz sir
<Maaz> no worries, Private_User
 * jabberwocky93 just sat at his computer minding his own business ;)
<charl> good afternoon
<Private_User> afternoon charl
<Kilos-> hi charl 
<Kilos-> you sick??
<Kilos-> i just added the usb-modeswitch ppa 
<Kilos-> hopefully it might sort the d-link
<Kilos-> even running nm ppa
<charl> hi Private_User 
<charl> hi Kilos- 
<charl> no why?
<Kilos-> well duh!
<Kilos-> your first move used to be coffee
<charl> oh :)
<Kilos> the telkom device department is looking into the d-link prob as well;
<Kilos> hi Snowy2 
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Snowy2 
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Righto
<Private_User> hello Snowy2
<Private_User> I have a huge delay it seems 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User and charl!
<SnowyZA> hi Private_User
<SnowyZA> hmm, coffee :P
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Private_User> ta Maaz
<Private_User> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<theblazehen> evening guys
<Private_User> evening theblazehen
<Private_User> I just pinged myself and got a response of 136 seconds
<theblazehen> Private_User, damn..
<theblazehen> 0.006s here
<theblazehen> oh, you mean internet
<Private_User> just called CellC and they reckon there is a problem but the issue is on Telkom side due to stolen cables
<Private_User> anybody else in the KZN area experiencing connectivity issues?
<Private_User> 22 of CellC sites are affected
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm still here
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> ohi inetpro lotsa rain hey
<Private_User> evening inetpro
<Kilos> and more coming
<inetpro> more still?
<Kilos> oh i wanted you to look at something
<inetpro> hmm... when is it going to end?
<Private_User> and for those that went to Kingsmead today probably very dissapointed
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21DNeNh0q
<Kilos> it mustnt end yet its building underground water
<inetpro> but this is not normal for us man
<Kilos> no but its like it was 40 years ago
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i told you we used to get about 600mm a year
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> but i think its moving away now
<inetpro> well we now have a third of that in 12 days
<Kilos> yeah and then the drought starts
<Kilos> it only started raining in north west province yesterday
<Kilos> those farmers are suffering
<inetpro> anyway, what is there to look at in the link above? Nothing that I can make sense of
<Kilos> lol well the telkom device section is also sitting thinking about it
<Kilos> i asked you and fly to tell me why it failed
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wanted to know what
<inetpro> ask telkom to give you are working modem man
<Kilos> Error: message endpoint not given or found. Aborting.
<Kilos> means
<Kilos> whats an end point
<inetpro> no cooking clue
<Kilos> lol fly said it could be many things
<Kilos> the telkom peeps says the modems work on all operating systems on their desktops
<inetpro> the fly works with these things everyday, I don't
<Kilos> man you also gotta think a bit now and again
<Kilos> and learn new stuff
<Kilos> im looking into all kindsa things to sort this modem
<Kilos> even installed cdfs-src or something
 * inetpro tired
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry was watching shield
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Good evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-13
 * Squirm looks around
<bduk> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Spekko> morning all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<Spekko> Maaz domo arigato
<Maaz> do- itashi mashite Spekko san
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: massive
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<inetpro> good mornings
<jabberwocky93> morning inetpro
<nlsthzn> alo
<Vince-0> !
<somaunn_> hello guys
<somaunn_> hi nuvolari
<somaunn_> hi drubin
<somaunn_> hi inetpro
<somaunn_> hi superfly
<superfly> hi somaunn_
<somaunn_> what's new here
<sakhi> hi somaunn_ 
<somaunn_> Hi sakhi
<somaunn_> what's new here ?
<Vince-0> surp
<Vince-0> same dizl
<Kilos> greetings superfly somaunn_ jabberwocky93 Spekko ThatGraemeGuy Vince-0 and others toooo
<Kilos> being unorthodox helps at times
<Spekko> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<inetpro> hi Kilos
 * Squirm pops his head in
<Kilos> my d-link is working, but in a roundabout way
<Kilos> hi squirm
<Kilos> inetpro you wont believe
<inetpro> oh and hi Squirm, somaunn_ 
<Kilos> i know whats wrong with the DWM-156 but dunno how to fix it
<inetpro> Kilos: tell us
<Kilos> but i have it online
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi
<Kilos> it isnt triggering usb-modeswitch
<inetpro> Kilos: tell the world
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: hi
<Kilos> so the unorthodox way around that prov is to use another modem as well that triggers modeswitch and then the d-link goes online
<Kilos> s/prov/prob
<jabberwocky93> good afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> do you use this link with 8ta for balances and recharging?
<Kilos> https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=7163386960404486479
<Kilos> that link shows my d-links info only even though nm sees zte and dlink as being online
<Kilos> does all of this make sense to you guys
<Squirm> Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall, Humpty Dumpty had a great fall. All the kings horses and all the kings men, couldn't put humpty together again
<Kilos> Squirm ?
<Kilos> am i gonna crash?
<Squirm> I don't know
<Squirm> I think I need to go to sleep
<Squirm> I was playing with espeak
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I'm too tired for this
<Squirm> work, I mean
<Squirm> actually I'm not too bad, just in a really good mood
<Squirm> the joys of sleep deprivation ^^
<Kilos> hehe then work out what i do next man
<inetpro> sorry kilos, very difficult to help during working hours but maybe someone else can try
<Kilos> no man i dont need help
<Kilos> its online
<Kilos> inetpro just tell me if using one modem with no data on to trigger modeswitch to use the second modems data is crazy or not
<somaunn_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> now i can tell the telkom device section that their 156 dont trigger modeswitch
<Kilos> i dont know if trigger is the right word
<Kilos> then ill tell the world how to fix things
<Kilos> inetpro vandag se reen kom van natal
<Spekko> http://www.php.net/manual/en/security.magicquotes.what.php
<Spekko> oops
<Spekko> my bad
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> btw we had no power since 8am and i hope its not just on while the power peeps are having lunch
<somaunn_> bye bye all
<somaunn_> coming in few hours
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> Spekko: really good to see they deprecated and later removed that feature - it was long overdue
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Spekko> charl, yeah agreed, but I'm running 5.4, and my content is still being escaped. Starting to think someone is mucking around in the DB Class.
<inetpro> Kilos: when I say help I also mean to include respond
<Kilos> ok
 * Kilos in dog box again
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Spekko: you can disable it, can't you?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> what does dmesg do
<inetpro> man dmesg
<inetpro> it explains it very clearly
<inetpro> ok maybe not so clearly as the FreeBSD man page but you should get a good idea
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmesg
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> 45min
<Kilos> eish how does one get cutecom to see usb modems
<Kilos> mine shows /dev/ttyS1 to 4 and nothing else and they all cant open modems
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Golynx> \o/
<Golynx> how you doing uncle Kilos
<Kilos> very good ty and you Golynx 
<Kilos> d-link working inna manner
<Trixar_za> How did you get it to work?
<Kilos> lekker fast
<Golynx> i'm okay ty
<Kilos> using 2 modems
<Kilos> one with no data to trigger modeswitch and the new one to do the work
<Trixar_za> That shouldn't work Oo
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> As I understand it - the modem is already switched when it's plugged in on linux - it just doesn't have ports assigned
<Trixar_za> or something like that
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> nm doesnt even see it is there
<Kilos> but with the zte and the dlink it works
<Trixar_za> Weird
<Trixar_za> I have a ZTE one too
<Kilos> nm shows 2 connections
<Trixar_za> an old K3570-Z
<Kilos> i still cant get sakis3g working though
<Trixar_za> So I haven't tested sakis3g with too many of them
<Trixar_za> My sister has one of the new d-link ones
<Kilos> and got latest ppa for nm and modeswitch
<Kilos> my zte is a mf190 but it keeps disconnecting when it feels like it
<Trixar_za> There might be a fix for it in the latest usb_modeswitch
<Trixar_za> what is the version number of the dlink again
<Trixar_za> so when I'm back on Linux I can check
<Kilos> if i unplug the zte connection dies
<Kilos> dwm-156 version 7
<Kilos> sakis tell me i need libusb and or usb-compact
<Kilos> i have lotsa lib-usb and usb-dev but still sakis dont work
<Trixar_za> The older usb_modeswitch needs the older libusb
<Trixar_za> Like I said, I have to upgrade it
<Trixar_za> And the device database while I'm at it
<Kilos> oh its not here
<Trixar_za> I can only imagine how many extra ones they add
<Trixar_za> added*
<Kilos> i thought you said i must get the latest modeswitch so i got the ppa
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Technically sakis3g should be able to use the system usb_modeswitch, but since it's not compatible with the new database format
<Trixar_za> ... it can't really do anything
<Kilos> can it be because ive gone 64bit?
<Trixar_za> Unlikely
<Trixar_za> Sakis3g just can't read the new device database and use it
<Trixar_za> That's the biggest problem
<Kilos> anyway using 2 modems ive been connected all afternoon since about lunch time
<Trixar_za> It's also why I make my own custom one using the old file syntax
<Kilos> you got some savvy with modems
<Trixar_za> You should test the newest sakis3g when I finally make it
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> what can be missing in the dlink that lets the pc see it needs to modeswitch
<Trixar_za> Kind of getting impatient, so I might just install something like Debian so I can fix it
<Kilos> its like its boot sector is missing
<Kilos> lemme know when you have done with new sakis and ill test it
<Trixar_za> Let me see about downloading a install disc :P
<Trixar_za> Well that's ironic
<Trixar_za> Debian XFCE's iso is smaller than Debian LXDE's iso
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good evening ZA channel and uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Anyway, bbl - going to go download thing thing quick :P
<Trixar_za> this*
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> can't believe after four days of hopping hell I ended up using Ubuntu Gnome Edition 14.04 :p
<Kilos> why cant you believe it
 * jabberwocky93 slaps spekko__ with a large trout
 * jabberwocky93 can't wait for stable weston on his raspberry pi!
<jabberwocky93> using omx player just isn't fun
<nlsthzn> because I am running Gnome 3 on purpose :p
<nlsthzn> just heads up - http://youtu.be/Gi9CXi1fBw8 - I have a few beta keys so if someone is really interested in trying out a new moba...
 * Golynx wonder if Debian XFCE is better than Ubuntu Xfce
<Trixar_za> Right - should be an hour download
<nlsthzn> doubt it Golynx 
<Trixar_za> <--- back on 3G
<Golynx> nlsthzn does the later have too much added on
<Trixar_za> nlsthzn: I have my own tastes
<Trixar_za> I like XFCE, but I hate it's parts (same with LXDE actually)
<Trixar_za> So I just use my own favorites like VLC, Deadbeef and gnome-mplayer
<nlsthzn> I think Xubuntu has a sane mix of applications... 
<nlsthzn> and just that little bit of polish and preconfiguration making it awesome
<Trixar_za> My Windows and Linux settings should also be interchangeable
<Golynx> nlsthzn yeah sounds good
<nlsthzn> was playing with xubuntu 14.04 yesterday... they do multi-monitor support really well
<nlsthzn> or at least xfce 4.10 does :[
<nlsthzn> :p
<Golynx> but a bit of gnome added in wont hurt
<Trixar_za> I've made an effort to use multi-platform software like Hexchat and Claws-mail
<Trixar_za> I'm just waiting for rubuntu
<Trixar_za> As in razorQt Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> :P
<nlsthzn> well... it is just an apt-get away ;)
<Trixar_za> True... :P
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> nlsthzn is 14.04 unity worse than 12.04
<Kilos> i like unity if i hasnt got all the eye candy in
<nlsthzn> new unity much much faster
<nlsthzn> since 13.10 much better
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn 
<psydroid> hi Trixar_za 
<nlsthzn> hey psydroid 
 * psydroid is waiting for 14.04 to be released before he upgrades
<nlsthzn> I have now run Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Gnome edition 14.04 :p
<nlsthzn> with the new automated testing breakage is almost non existant
<psydroid> :D
<psydroid> that's awesome
<psydroid> and much needed as well
<nlsthzn> still a rough edge or two as you can imagine
<nlsthzn> unity didn't get much attention... still unity 7, some new scopes ...
<nlsthzn> night all :)
<Trixar_za> Night nlsthzn
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> bot time again
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> hi bereavement 
<Kilos> hmm...
<psydroid> night nlsthzn 
<Golynx> :O
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<psydroid> bye bereavement
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> forever ...
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> ya good
<Kilos> that was done by freenode hey
<Kilos> just got a mail from sourceforge resources that talks about the bot threat
<Kilos> Some of the most serious threats networks face today are "bots," 
<Golynx> ya, and "AI" gets better everyday
<Golynx> smart bots is not good, in the wrong hands
<Kilos> had another one about nsa jacking bots and using them to spy
<Trixar_za> You know
<Trixar_za> I just realized that Liam backwards is mail
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so liamT  is tmail
<Trixar_za> That's how I noticed it
<Kilos> but he chats here sometimes
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> It's more fun if it was LiamG
<Kilos> liamT you not a bot hey?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont like peeps craqshing freenode
<Kilos> wish they could auto kline them on entry
<Kilos> this was the 9th one in a week and a bit here
<Trixar_za> I wouldn't worry if it was just one or two at a time
<Kilos> they planning another big ddos i think
<Trixar_za> It's when you get a flood of like 10 or more that you should be worried about line or part flooding
<Kilos> they mustnt even be allowed to enter
<Trixar_za> Anyway - bbl - going to install now
<Kilos> ok
<Trixar_za> and if I don't see you - goodnight :P
<Kilos> enjoy and ty Trixar_za 
 * Trixar_za downloads his own sakis3g just in case
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where is the package
<Kilos> i like the just in case
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> wb psydroid_ 
<psydroid_> ty Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro praat gou voor jy te moeg is
<psydroid_> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi
<Golynx> hey superfly
<Golynx> superfly did you use flask with apache or nginx
<superfly> Golynx: it depends
<superfly> Golynx: at CareerJunction they use Apache with mod_wsgi, it's probably the most technically mature solution
<superfly> I've used Flask with nginx and Phusion Passenger
<Golynx> i used a old mod_wsgi file i had already but gave out errors. So i just installed a new one
<Golynx> ah thanks , i will use apache then
<somaunn_> Hi all
<somaunn_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb somaunn_ 
<somaunn_> thanks Kilos
<somaunn_> guess what ?
<Kilos> what?
<somaunn_> i'm installing Ubuntu on my close friend Laptop
<somaunn_> she gave up with Windows today
<somaunn_> too much of nonsens she said
<Golynx> \o/
<jabberwocky93> it will be fun they said
<Golynx> hi somaunn_
<somaunn_> the install process is quite good now but still i found it a bit slow
<somaunn_> hi Golynx
<somaunn_> i found it more friendly than 12.10 (where i actually stop using ubuntu)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sooner or later everyone will be sick up and fed with windows
<somaunn_> yeah you right
<Kilos> just taking a long time
<somaunn_> but still there is a need for us to brign with sort of order in the linux world
<Kilos> but everyone that gets converted converts a couple more once they understand ubuntu
<Kilos> i dont think one can do much about order in the linux world because there are too many systems and everyone is free to do his own thing
<Kilos> its like trying to get a pack of untrained dogw to pull a sled
<Kilos> dogs
<Kilos> or even untrained oxen to pull a plow
<inetpro> Kilos: ek praat
<inetpro> maar waaroor?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> naand inetpro hoe gaan dit
<inetpro> baie goed en daar?
<inetpro> sorry that I'm late
 * inetpro was at lent service
 * inetpro now reading through the backlogs
<somaunn_> Kilos: to be free doesn't mean the Chaos must reign
<Kilos> anper wonderlik
<Kilos> amper ook
<Kilos> die modem is vinnig
<Kilos> lol elke keer wat ek nog iets probeer het het ek telkom laat weet dit en dit doen dat
<Kilos> en hulle het gese dankie 
<Kilos> nou met die twee modems antwoord hulle nie
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<Kilos> you here now
<Kilos> sjoe
<somaunn_> Linux is doing better and even more than what we hope 
<Kilos> i agree somaunn_ but it peeps are rahter a different breed
<somaunn_> but i think it's time to come with more order and even well organized stuffs
<Kilos> you try getting 2 million peeps to pull together
<inetpro> somaunn_: what do you suggest we do?
<somaunn_> Kilos: possible ... very possible ... look what governement are doing all arround the world 
<Kilos> thats going into politics but all govts are controlled
<Golynx> didn't Mark Shuttleworth try to bring order to linux with Unity or even Ubuntu 
<Kilos> Golynx remember when you strated here how hardegat you were
<inetpro> somaunn_: do you work for government?
<Kilos> most it peeps are like that
<Golynx> Kilos lol yeah :p
<Kilos> you  lucky i have mellowed with age
<Golynx> for me it was hard to switch from windows, but now i'm comfortable with linux. 
<Golynx> Windows not even on my brain anymore lol
<Kilos> i had the same prob with my daughter
<Kilos> now she has no choice but to use windows for her work but now she loves ubuntu
<Kilos> and see how you have mellowed
<Kilos> old saying "lead by example"
<Kilos> the fly is a pro at that
<Golynx> hehe ya true
<inetpro> Kilos: oh wow, is your daughter now back on Ubuntu again?
<Kilos> she has it still on her old pc but the one that was donated for her art stuff and the tablet drawing thing is windows
<Kilos> if she hadda bought a wacom tablet before going ubuntu she would still be using ubuntu
<superfly> I dual-booted for a while. then some error cropped up in Windows with my sound (worked perfectly in Linux, so it wasn't my hardware) and I stopped booting into Windows. 6 months later I removed my windows partition because it was just taking up space
<inetpro> somaunn_: there are some very good examples of government OSS initiatives out there indeed
<Kilos> somaunn_ where you went??
<somaunn_> an international conference where all LINUX dev will sit together and work with others to bring such solide and reliable solutions
<somaunn_> inetpro: no i don't but i'm close to those peoples from few countries in africa (not really an example) but still it's the same concept
<somaunn_> Kilos: i'm here
<somaunn_> busy fixing few stuffs
<somaunn_> my ubuntu install just causing problem
<Kilos> ah thought you went to sleep
<somaunn_> look like the DVD is scac
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> usb usbs for installing
<Kilos> use
<Kilos> get unetbootin and make bootable usb sticks for ubuntu
<somaunn_> inetpro: these gov OSS are just a pretext for those folks to 1st drop their cost down (good thing if they redistribute to populations) 2nd to also try and control the majority by using the same tools 
<somaunn_> what the minority really like is to control the majority
<somaunn_> and we are the majority
<Golynx> Bill Gates is probably spreading the "Windows way" while spraying his cash all over Africa
<somaunn_> africa is the last block that MS want to control
<liamT> Kilos: nope not a bot
<Kilos> lol cool wb
<Kilos> weve had a run of bots here
<Kilos> inetpro did you see last bot was klined
<Kilos> sommer gou ook
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> [20:29] <-- bereavement has left this server (K-Lined).
<Kilos> maybe freenode is also watching them now
<Golynx> they talked about the bot problem in ##freenode last week
<Golynx> so your right Kilos
<Kilos> yay
<Golynx> :)
 * Kilos falling asleep here
<Kilos> night ll. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> night all as well
<somaunn_> bye bye
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-14
<bduk1> More almal
<not_found> moenie worry oor more nie, check vandag :p
<nuvolari> o/ hallo
<nuvolari> wat gebeur vandag?
<not_found> niks, en dit hou heeldag aan
<nuvolari> ah
<not_found> :p how are you all :)
<bduk1> Ok vandag almal
<nuvolari> ok, I guess
<not_found> well nuvolari if you have to guess who would know for sure?
<bduk1> not_found: i think you must go find something.
<not_found> something?
<bduk1> anything
 * not_found goes to find something
<not_found> well I found this for science geeks - http://www.worldscienceu.com/
<bduk1> Look like you want to find some trouble today not_found 
<not_found> I wasn't looking for trouble specifically
 * not_found will be back later
<Spekko> Maaz: Cofee on
<Maaz> Spekko: Huh?
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 Spekko inetpro ThatGraemeGuy and others
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Spekko> When Jeff Dean designs software, he first codes the binary and then writes the source as documentation.
<jabberwocky93> good morning Kilos, amper naweek
<Kilos> lekker ne
<jabberwocky93> ja vir al as jy al reeds 45h:34m gewerk het
<jabberwocky93> veronderstel om reeds naweek te wees vir my :P
<Spekko> Sigh
<Spekko> maak my nou net depressed jabberwocky93
 * jabberwocky93 slaps Spekko with a large trout
<Kilos> ai! julle is sag ne
<jabberwocky93> hoop jy voel nou beter :P
 * Spekko too tired to feel pain
<Kilos> ons het 50 uur n week gewerk
 * jabberwocky93 gaan op 'n slapping spree
<Kilos> 7vm tot 5nm
 * Spekko slaan daardie slang
<jabberwocky93> hehe ons gooi so 7-6 op 'n goeie dag
<jabberwocky93> gisteraand to 10nm gesit :o
<Spekko> Ek en Jabber het gister van 7:30am tot 10:pm gewerk
<Kilos> sjoe
<Spekko> Gooi hom so lekker 15h30min working session
<Kilos> maar oortyd vir als oor 45 uur?
<Spekko> HAH! overtime
<Spekko> ...funny guy
<jabberwocky93> net ek kry overtime
<Spekko> rofl
<jabberwocky93> gedink ek kan vir spekko vir 'n pop vat, hy het begin lag sodra ek daai boodskap gestuur het
<Spekko> As iemand se overtime, dan begin ek net te lag
<Spekko> daar is nie overtime hier nie, daar is net ... BBRCM_MVC Task Tracker.
<Spekko> en n Google Doc.. ure is void.
 * jabberwocky93 gets back to work
 * Spekko dink jabberwocky93 moet nog so paar ure meer werk, sodat hy so lui kan raak soos ek...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<jabberwocky93> if anyone can use/simplify my env script check it out https://gist.github.com/skarr/9543047 (only in bash where I'm proud of my cheap hacks)
 * jabberwocky93 pokes Spekko
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: larges
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
 * Spekko pukes @ gist. de faque
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> good morning uncle Kilos 
<charl> morning Kilos, not_found 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<not_found> alo
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> thirsty today Squirm ?
<Kilos> or dirty?
<Kilos> thats your second bath full
 * not_found didn't have milk in the house to bring to work so his intake of caffeine has been adversely affected...  
<Kilos> eish not_found that sucks
<not_found> oh well
<Kilos> if cleopatra could bath in milk i spose its fine for us to bath in coffee
<not_found> will teach me not to go to the shops :
<Kilos> look around for cremora
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<not_found> there is cremora... problem is it in't that great for blood sugar control :/
<not_found> already had some this morning... might have some a bit later
<bduk1> ah not_found is looking for milk
<not_found> 'tis true
<Kilos> oh my not_found that sucks
<Kilos> how is it different to milk
<not_found> it is mainly made from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_syrup
<Kilos> inetpro ek probeer marog saad vir jou red, laas jaar het die skape al die sade gevreet 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wow cant you even eat sugar cane not_found ?
<not_found> don't eat or drink anything with sugar as far as possible
<Kilos> ouch
<not_found> small price to pay to live
<Kilos> ai!
<not_found> it is true :p
<not_found> even without sugar my blood gluscose been to high the last year or so...
<not_found> now my insulin and medication been bumped up... having yet another low blood sugar spell as I type... time for food
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> eish
<bduk1> If you are healthy  you have a lot to be thankfull for
<kbmonkey> good day 0/
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> n
<kbmonkey> notfound has left, ah
<Kilos> :-D
<Kilos> he will be back
<kbmonkey> I am going to eat lunch 
<kbmonkey> what's up today doc Kilos ?
<Kilos> still playing with dwm-156, got it working kiff but uses zte as well to trigger modprobe
<Kilos> fastest net ive ever had
<Kilos> zte got no data on
<Kilos> not modprobe sorry
<Kilos> modeswitch
<kbmonkey> you are getting very good with this Kilos !
<Kilos> nm shows full 5 bar signal strength
<Kilos> hehe it was a fluke it worked
<magespawn> good day all
<kbmonkey> oh zte is a phone...?
<Kilos> when i gotta spend time offline again ill look at them both in that cdfs thing and see what the zte has that the d-link doesnt
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> no also modem
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<Kilos> where you been
<magespawn> zte is the manufacturer like hauwei
<Kilos> sigh zte mf190
<magespawn> busy and no net at work nanobridge got hit by lightening
<Kilos> fingers tired man you gotta member what i have done before
<Kilos> oh my magespawn that sucks
<Kilos> you gotta provide lightning protection
<kbmonkey> that is unfortnate magespawn 
<kbmonkey> telkom broke our excahnge, no net this whole week
<kbmonkey> behind on work
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> bit hard when the dish is 15m up in the air
<kbmonkey> eish that is high up
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> look like it was close or maybe direct hit
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> nice thing is nothing else got hit
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> your dish is the local lightning protector
<kbmonkey> fix an umbrella next to it at 17m XD
<magespawn> indeed
<kbmonkey> put n vleisie underneath it, get a braai done too
<kbmonkey> I'll bring the soya meat...
<magespawn> strap some mielies to the pole and have popcorn
<kbmonkey> yesh!!
<kbmonkey> a pity about your dish, a direct hit would leave it beyond repair?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> the nanobridge is also a sealed unit anyway
<kbmonkey> ah, no chance replacing components either way...
<magespawn> yup
<kbmonkey> well I suppose I should get back to work. been skipping lunches to catch up on the work load...
<magespawn> never skip lunch
<kbmonkey> but being friday I came to chat ;)
<kbmonkey> I agree magespawn! I mean I do eat, but while working
<magespawn> important to take the break too
<kbmonkey> then, I sure will do that :D
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you make sure Maaz does not do anything stupid around here.
<kbmonkey> ... who know what that bot does when no one is looking...
<Kilos> will do kbmonkey you be good too
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Maaz has party for the bots from the testing channel
<magespawn> right also have to go work later all
<Kilos> freenode is klining them for us now
<Kilos> i reboot or something
<Kilos> oh me oh my
<Kilos> modems stopped working in tandem
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za you wont believe
<Kilos> d-link is connected with sakis3g here now
<Kilos> dunno why its working all of a sardine
<Kilos> maybe because nm not working anymore since installing the d-link .deb file
<inetpro> goiedag 
<sakhi> Molweni #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<kbmonkey> hello 0/
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> happy weekend
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> tomorrow I go sort out a suit
<kbmonkey> like one james bond wears
<Kilos> you getting married?
<kbmonkey> my sister is
<kbmonkey> in april
<Kilos> nice
<kbmonkey> yesh
<Kilos> weddings divorces marriages and church are suit occasions
<Kilos> other times tackies and denims
<kbmonkey> next weekend is the bachelors party lol
<Kilos> behave
<Kilos> ai! we did some bad things in my day
<kbmonkey> no no I am a very good boy
<Kilos> ya ya
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> handcuffed one oke to the bank doors in toti with only skants on
<kbmonkey> hahaha
<Kilos> another one on train to port shepstone in skants
<Kilos> shame i wouldnt do it now any more
<kbmonkey> well this one is happening up in JHB so wil have to be classy
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 you even here after work
<Kilos> getting good hey
<kbmonkey> hi jabberwocky93 !
<jabberwocky93> jis Kilos
<jabberwocky93> ek is nog by die werk
<jabberwocky93> >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<jabberwocky93> spekko le op die poef, half brain dood haha
<Kilos> lol
<jabberwocky93> bye Kilos, lekker naweek
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> its cooling down now Kilos 
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi Kilos-, nlsthzn 
<Kilos-> hi charl 
<Kilos-> oops
<nlsthzn> alo
<charl> Kilos: http://botmonitoring.github.io/
<Private_User> evening charl
<Private_User> evening nlsthzn
<Private_User> evening Kilos
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> yes charl those are exactly whats been popping up here
<charl> Kilos: what is freaky is that nobody knows what they are doing
<charl> Kilos: i've just joined ##botmonitoring
<Kilos> im sure someone is preparing for a serious attack
<charl> Kilos: something is up...
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<nlsthzn> oh noes ... the irc she is down... be back up later
<Kilos> yip, i seen some mails about the nsa hijacking bots for their own spying purposes
<Private_User> what is this ##botmonitoring about?
<Kilos> its peeps watching them bots Private_User 
 * nlsthzn goes to bed to miss all the fun
<Kilos> remember last week or beginning this week
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<charl> nn nlsthzn 
<Kilos> we have had 09 or 10 on here and my channels
<charl> that last one i was ctcp'ing also did not respond
<charl> it was from a russian ip
<Kilos> since that one there were 3 more here charl
<charl> Kilos: i see a bunch of people on efnet also talking about them, they are not only on freenode
<charl> that's actually where i just got the link from
<Private_User> ah ok thanks Kilos, is this gonna stop freenode from crashing?
<Private_User> let me join that channel and see whats up there
<Kilos> nope its all over
<charl> hmmm
<Kilos> we hope so
<charl> you should be able to identify the patterns with a simple script and warn people when one of those enters
<charl> i wonder if i can do it quickly with some python code
<charl> i am too tired now, maybe tomorrow
<Kilos> its just a nick and an ip addy
<charl> ok i now joined ##not-a-honeypot
<Private_User> I do not see any activity on ##botmonitoring
<charl> ah this is convenient: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/sdamashek/9402393/raw/316049076476bba92d0e5866b8629e011525bc04/ranges.txt
<Private_User> or it could just be my connectivity
<Kilos> they will all shout when a bot appears
<charl> i can just read in that list of subnets and check ip addresses against them
<charl> Kilos: see if you can get superfly or inetpro to implement the bans here or implement secret mode on the channel
<charl> get the users forwarded to not a boneypot
<Kilos> superfly inetpro ^^
<Kilos> eveing you two
<Kilos> evening too
<charl> if they want i can do a python script as an alternative and message somebody if one of them appears
<Private_User> sjoe! just did a CTCP PING to myself and got a reply time of 261 seconds
<Kilos> you got slack internet Private_User 
<Private_User> charl you mean ##not-a-honeypot?
<charl> yes it's a ban-forwarding channel
<kbmonkey> I get 800 ms o.O
<kbmonkey> a bit slow for ssh 
<Kilos> Received CTCP-PING reply from Kilos: 2 seconds.
<Kilos> yours is quick kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> wow!
<kbmonkey> I don't do ctcp ping though, I ping my shell host
<kbmonkey> since I ssh in and it runs my irc client, it's ping is nearly instant
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<kbmonkey> ssh <some-IP-address>
<kbmonkey> and then it is like a terminal but on another computer in another country XD
<kbmonkey> this one is in the Netherlands
<charl> kbmonkey: which hosting company?
<kbmonkey> no company charl, just a free for learning shell
<kbmonkey> blinkenshell.org
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> oh his work machine lost contact and came back
<charl> kbmonkey: which irc client you using? irssi?
<charl> screen or tmux?
<kbmonkey> it has irssi and weechat, and screen and tmux
<kbmonkey> but I use tmux + irssi
<charl> very good
<charl> i use irssi and byobu
<kbmonkey> great charl :)
<charl> oh it's hosted at hetzner
<charl> that's not in NL that's in DE
<charl> and operated by a swede
<kbmonkey> whoops! I got that part confused :P
<kbmonkey> it has been a long week without internet at work 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos, everyone
<charl> no internet? what type of work do you do ?!
<Kilos> oh my ThatGraemeGuy standby again?
<kbmonkey> telkom upgraded the exchange, and it broke...
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<Kilos> ah
<charl> bah, for the whole week?! that's insane
<Private_User> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> doing some housekeeping on my camera's SD cards
<charl> i can't imagine being without internet for a week
<kbmonkey> I know charl! telkom though a technician came out, but in fact nobody did and it stayed broke. 
<kbmonkey> we do development and switched to bitbucket last week, so internet is essential
<kbmonkey> it is nice though, moving away from microsoft's source control :D
<Private_User> where are you located kbmonkey? I am wondering if it was because of the same issue CellC seem to be having internet issues
<kbmonkey> In Gateway Durban area Private_User, aparrently the entire area is affected
<Kilos> charl you like playing
<Kilos> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1513
<Kilos> where can one ask then about the dwm-156 being added to modeswitch
<Kilos> kbmonkey did a reboot and the tandem modems dont work anymore
<Private_User> could be kbmonkey cause I call CellC they said 22 site in KZN an issue
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> oh no Kilos !
<Kilos> yean im crying
<Kilos> then i installed the .deb off the cdrom part and now it connects but nm dont work anymore
<Kilos> cant even use old modem on it
<kbmonkey> I was worried about the .deb that the fake cdrom provided as it might conflict ith the main system operation
<Kilos> so im on kde till i have build up some energy
<kbmonkey> just like installing wicd conflicts with nm, was worried that deb had dbust scripts that conflict with nm
<kbmonkey> dbus sorry*
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and i cant find where it installed to
<kbmonkey> eish. it just goes to show how little support dlink pay attention to non Linux systems 
<Kilos> oh it works
<kbmonkey> you still have that deb file Kilos? you said it was in /home/
<Kilos> even sakis sees it
<kbmonkey> oh my, a ghost in the machine...
<Kilos> ya but i cant get the dpkg -r to work
<Kilos> it says dont use the folder the package came from use the correct package name
<Kilos> ill just reinstall tomorrow
<kbmonkey> ok :)
<kbmonkey> good practice huh?
<kbmonkey> for what it is worth, I dd my root partition regularly. It is like a system restore.
<kbmonkey> just dd it back and bob's your uncle
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill need the full dd comand and only after ive reinstalled
<Kilos> my root be sicker now
<Kilos> i could use it as is with sakis but them mxit and evo cant connect
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> nm is tops when it works
<Kilos> hey charl what did you find
<Kilos> if i can get that draisbergerhof to sort modeswitch for the dwm-156 then nm will rock again
<kbmonkey> we should setup a consortium for the ethical treatment of modems on Linux 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> busy eating here brb
<kbmonkey> and we can have cakes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> charl didnt you see earlier message
<kbmonkey> mmm food. let me hang that washing, it is done....
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> Kilos: i saw it, i'll check shortly
<charl> typing with one hand :)
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> eating again
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Private_User> does not want to know why charl would be typing with one had
<Private_User> *hand
<kbmonkey> it's a skill real geeks have to eat while irc'ing
<kbmonkey> only temporary while they invent neural brain interfacing!
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> hehe
<charl> lol
<charl> Private_User you got dirty stuff on your mind again :P
<charl> kbmonkey: true, it's a skill ! :)
<charl> Kilos: i would try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<Kilos> the weed said i mustnt
<Kilos> they too busy to worry bout that
<kbmonkey> ah private user left, I had a joke for them!
<Kilos> and its for 12.04 i want it and they working on 14.04
<Kilos> he has bad cellc probs kbmonkey 
<psydroid> hi charl 
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey 
 * psydroid has more or less perfected that skill
<kbmonkey> hi psydroid 
<charl> Kilos: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#contrib
<charl> hi psydroid q
<charl> sorry hit the q button by mistake
<kbmonkey> it is a joke about misinterpreting the situation ;P
<charl> Kilos: "Please post any improvements, new device information and/or bug reports to the ModeSwitchForum !"
<kbmonkey> did you hear about the couple who confused ky jelly and window putty?
<kbmonkey> their windows fell out...
<Kilos> ty charl 
<charl> Kilos: you could also try to open a ticket here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch
<charl> but i would first hit up the forum because this relates to the actual software, not the packaging of it
<Kilos> i think there are a few already for the 156
<Kilos> i tried lots of them and crashed my system
<charl> hi captine 
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi charl , Kilos  all
<charl> bbl i am gonna watch some movies
<Kilos> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/ucp.php?mode=register
<Kilos> where is the main page link at the top to fond the answer to the question
<Kilos> Private_User help
<Kilos> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/ucp.php?mode=register
<Kilos> look at the question
<Kilos> where is the link to the answer
<Kilos> i dont see that troubleshooting anywahere
<Private_User> my internet was good during the day now its crap
<Private_User> randomly timing out
<Kilos> yeah i see so
<Kilos> kbmonkey help
<captine> night all.  sorry.. too tired to chat
<Kilos> night cap
<Kilos> ai!\
<Private_User> I guess he was so tired he did not even bother to shutdown he just pulled the plug
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whew worked that out. what a job
<Kilos> all the security can drive a man to drink
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-15
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> zit ok
<Kilos> konversation didnt wanna connect today
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> o/
<not_found> how are you today uncle Kilos... still watching bots?
<Kilos> the version dlink i have was designed for win8 so the modeswitch info is changed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think with the freenode peeps watching them we are safe
<Kilos> i just had to ban a couple on my channels
<not_found> strange happenings
<Kilos> anyway now i wanna try downgrade the dlinks firmware to version 6 then maybe nm will see it
<Kilos> just means slumming for a while again
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi not_found 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> all good?
<magespawn> yup and you?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> apart from dlink of course
<Kilos> its working with sakis3g but thats not good enoung
<magespawn> not sure if it is releated but y xchat also would not connect straight away. maybe freenode problems?
<Kilos> oh mine are both working now
<Kilos> actually looked like id been blocked
<Kilos> showed connected to server the disconnected over and over
<magespawn> strange
<Kilos> not_found info please
<Kilos> you say you delete .conf before reinstalling
<Kilos> i dont want to format /home there is too much on it
<magespawn> Kilos: are you trying to get your dlink connected/
<magespawn> ?
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> i have it connected with sakis magespawn 
<Kilos> but i need it to work in nm
<Kilos> otherwise evo and mxit dont work
<magespawn> and nm does not see/manage it correctly?
<Kilos> the v7 is made for win8 and we dont have modeswitch available for it yet
<Kilos> nm doesnt even see its there
<Kilos> ive google a months data away and tried all the fixes
<Kilos> i even downloaded the v6 firmware but it wont let it in
<Kilos> i would like to format that cdfs thing and then put older firmware on but dunno how
<magespawn> the older firmware might not work
<magespawn> there might be a way to make evo mixit see the connection though
<Kilos> if i can do that then its fine
<psydroid> hello magespawn 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> but ive never had them working with sakis3g connected
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> i registered with that draisbergerhof modeswitch place but no activation email since last night
<Kilos> then i can work with the modeswitch peeps to sort it and they will then have the info to upgrade modeswitch so these modems work
<Kilos> im sure im not the only buntu user who bought one
<Kilos> im just the only one who knows how to get here and cry
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ya inetpro groot ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: lsusb
<inetpro> what do you get?
<Kilos> i have done it 50 times
<inetpro> what do you get?
<Kilos> my latest finding is that it was designed for win 8 and modeswitch hasnt got there yet
<Kilos> 2000:7d01
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> http://lawrencematthew.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/connecting-ubuntu-12-04-2-to-internet-using-d-link-dwm-156-3g3-75g-usb-modem/
<Kilos> ive tried everything there
<Kilos> at the bottom there is a guy who has it working but not here with his methods
<inetpro> that one is different
<Kilos> now i have all the dlink stuff all over and want to get rid of it
<Kilos> in /etc and /usr/bin and so on
<Kilos> its all over the place
<inetpro> see http://blogger.ziesemer.com/2008/10/alltel-um175al-usb-evdo-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> was wanting to reinstall 12.04 without all that info everywhere but not delete my /home
<Kilos> not format that is
<inetpro> you need a USB sniffer to see what windows does with it
<inetpro> so I take back my "no"
<Kilos> it works great in windows
<Kilos> installs and connects no prob
<inetpro> the usbmodeswitch forum guys might be able to help you
<inetpro> but with a usb sniffer you can figure it out yourself
<magespawn> usb sniffer?
<Kilos> im still waiting for their activation email
<inetpro> you just need the MessageEndpoint and the MessageContent values
<Kilos> remember the endpoint error
<Kilos> but running dpkg -i sorted that i think
<Kilos> now i can even find the package to dpkg -r it
<Kilos> cant
<inetpro> where is the .deb ?
<magespawn> inetpro would the linux usb sniffer pick up the info if the deviceis expecting windows?
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<Kilos> i have it on desktop and /home and /home/miles
<inetpro> so just go to the folder on the cli
<inetpro> and issue the command from there with the .deb file as the last parameter
<inetpro> eg: dpkg -r something.deb
<Kilos> it keeps telling me not found or you must use the package you installed from
<Kilos> and i dunno whaere that is anymore
<Kilos> where
<inetpro> or type the full path
<inetpro> eg: dpkg -r /full/path/to/something.deb
<inetpro> oh and with sudo in front
<Kilos> much easier to reinstall 12.04 if i can just remove the old config
<Kilos> ya with sudi
<inetpro> air
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> enen with sudo -i
<Kilos> even
 * inetpro needs to go
 * inetpro be back laters
<Kilos> i dont know where the one is i installed from ive tried all i can find
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> modeswitch activation mail was in spambox
<Kilos> gmail really starting to suck
<inetpro> Kilos: gmail learns from you
<Kilos> no man it must learn from clever peeps
<Kilos> i have the modem connected with nm
<Kilos> sighs
<inetpro> and how did you do that?
<Kilos> was trying to get it to connect with sakis3g and it kept sayin modemmanager and pppd were busy with it
<Kilos> so i chose only switch modem
<Kilos> next thing nm was online
<inetpro> hmm
 * Kilos pulling hair out
<inetpro> relying on luck won't get you very far
<Kilos> ya but i amd registered with the modeswitch forem but battling to find out how to post there
<Kilos> this is maddening
<inetpro> you should keep poking those Telkom guys and let them do the right thing 
<Kilos> i have tried wvdial and gnome-ppp as well
<Kilos> ya thats an idea ill get back to them in email again now that i can use evo
<inetpro> Telkom should get someone to communicate with the modeswitch forum guys
<inetpro> don't even mention evo or that other thing
<inetpro> that should be completely unrelated
<Kilos> eish they wont go through all the trouble of getting registered there
<inetpro> a connection is a connection is a connection
<Kilos> <inetpro> don't even mention evo or that other thing???
<inetpro> 14/03 20:37:53 <Kilos> i could use it as is with sakis but them mxit and evo cant connect
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> that just aint making any sense 
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> if internet works then evo or mxit should work
<Kilos> dont you member even with 10.04 and sakis3g evo and mxit didnt connect
<inetpro> no and I'm not interested
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> both should just die
<Kilos> but pidgin xmpp works
<inetpro> like bbm
<inetpro> and ftp
<Kilos> you gotta be interested in what im battling with man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> or ill send the rain man there in full force
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> you see me on jabber?
<inetpro> what is that?
<Kilos> modeswitch forem uses jabber and icq and some other stuffs
<Kilos> look on your fone man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> you mean on gtalk?
<Kilos> ya but from jabber not gmail
<inetpro> hmm... since when?
<Kilos> i got jabber before anything else then forgot about it with the gtalk stuffs
<Kilos> had to dig in old notes
 * inetpro thought federation between gtalk and jabber was broken
<inetpro> anyway, I can see you yes
<Kilos> i think a year back or so they improved jabber
<Kilos> the dlink stops my pc from mounting usb sticks too
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<not_found> ty
<not_found> *yawn*
<charl> did gtalk disable xmpp federation yet?
<charl> they were going to merge that into g+ hangouts i thought, i haven't been following it
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2PWDTI6GI
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> does any of that mean something
<not_found> not yet
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> not_found: ah
<not_found> you are still able to set it up on 3rd party apps like pidgin etc.
<charl> i used to use google apps on my own domain but fortunately i stopped with that years ago and now run my own services
<charl> postfix + mutt for mail, prosody + bitlbee for xmpp
<charl> i configured my dns and xmpp federation worked perfectly under google apps though
<Trixar_za> <3 prosody
<charl> Trixar_za: yes i am extremely impressed with it, especially the security features and easy configurability
<Trixar_za> And it's easy enough to modify using Lua
<charl> i don't really know lua myself
<charl> have you made any modifications?
<Trixar_za> It's surprisingly easy to pick up. All I really did was mess around with some of the protocol to see if I can do something similar to what Mxit did
<charl> what did mxit do?
<Trixar_za> Simplified the XML it used to sent messages, so it used less data. Over the long run this save quite a lot of data.
<charl> interesting
<Trixar_za> saved*
<charl> if you want to do something compact i wouldn't have bothered with xml in the first place
<charl> i would rather just use json
<charl> http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0295.html
<Trixar_za> True and I believe XMPP has a way to sent compressed data anyway
<charl> i haven't looked at this in detail but this looks interesting: https://xmpp-ftw.jit.su/
<charl> if you use encryption, that could have a side effect of compression regardless
<charl> but i would not bother too much with it, it seems like these days most people have some type of data bundle in any case
<Kilos> sjoe only just managed to post on modeswitch forums
<Kilos> what a job to set it all up
<Kilos> couldnt submit the post because i didnt have a recipient
<charl> Kilos: sounds like a bad forum ... :(
<Kilos> no its me thats stupid i think
<Kilos> you peeps that know these kinda things will glide through it
<charl> i hate signing up for anything
<charl> usually when i am required to sign up i just don't bother posting anything
<charl> but if you really want something.... 
<Kilos> this modeswitch thing is important so i dont mind
<Kilos> hope they mail me
<charl> have you seen kali linux? http://www.kali.org/
<charl> looks really good
<Kilos> no man im a buntu pep
<Kilos> peep
<Kilos> no data to mess around
<Kilos> i dont like black screens
<charl> afaik it's based off ubuntu
<charl> or debian perhaops
<charl> *perhaps
<charl> looks really promising, i should try it some time
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 1 day, 10 hours, 9 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-13 23:46:04 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-03-08 01:02:40 PST
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> if you dont say anything he thinks you are away
<Kilos> Maaz you gotta count lurking
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> inetpro looks like that 2001:7d01 shows its already switched
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn sharks/bulls next saterday
<nlsthzn> oh dear... guess the sharks loose there first game then ;p
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> wishful thinking
<nlsthzn> I know :p
<Kilos> they hot this year
<Kilos> :-D
<nlsthzn> yup
<charl> whow i am listening to security now again - another brilliant episode
<charl> apple actually really got their security together to a T
<Trixar_za> Atleast they take it way more seriously than Microsoft
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl> i am actually quite impressed, i didn't expect it from apple either
<charl> i think pretty much everybody got it better together than microshaft
<Trixar_za> Yesterday I had an interesting reaction. Also to do somewhat with security, but not really.
<Trixar_za> I actually got mad that I couldn't use my system like I wanted on a Linux distro
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl> ???
<Trixar_za> The udisk security feature where I have to enter my root password to access an ntfs drive
<Trixar_za> And it was in read only mode
<charl> sorry but i'm not sure i'm following ...
<Trixar_za> It doesn't allow you to mount an ntfs drive/partition without requiring the root password
<Trixar_za> From the file manager that is
<Trixar_za> and after you have it mounted, you can only access the files. You can't modify or delete them.
<charl> oh ok now i get what you're getting at
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-16
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> hi Xethron Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
 * Kilos researching using 2 modems at once
<Kilos> was a fluke that they worked here till a reboot
<Kilos> speed was much fatser and signal strength showed full where normally only 4 bars
<Kilos> s/fatser/faster
<Kilos> bbl
<charl> wb Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Kilos wonders who pleistervirmyhar is
<Golynx> what is a pleistervirmyhar lol
<Kilos> a nick that popped in and out yesterday and today
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> [15:33] --> pleistervirmyhar has joined this channel (~deb@173.Red-88-29-216.staticIP.rima-tde.net).
<Kilos> dont you see them?
<Golynx> nope, dont have fancy features of a full irc client
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> what are you using?
<Golynx> it should be pleistervirmyhart lol
<Golynx> opera chat
<Kilos> oh ya
<Golynx> power off again ai
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> i thought the coal would be dry by now :/
<Kilos> i have connected my ups but its battery is suspect so only pc running not screen too
<Kilos> the coal story was just a story
<Kilos> the main thing was broken conveyor belts that werent repaired since 2013
<Kilos> so the coal didnt come to them
<Golynx> i got a 1 hour and 18 minutes of battery power left, but its actually 30 minutes or so hehe
<Kilos> how you doing with linux Golynx ? you still crying for windows?
<Kilos> ouch
<Golynx> oh thanks for the coal story
<Kilos> np
<Golynx> lol i like linux :)
<Kilos> see lots on carteblanche and the other invetigative shows
<Golynx> never wana go back to windows
<Kilos> good man
<Golynx> i do need some apps though that is exclusivly for Windows and Mac. So i will need windows again
<Kilos> just be patient for another month or so and ill send you a cd
<Golynx> ya the DA is hunting Eskom for answers
<Golynx> oh nice
<charl> Kilos: rima-tde.net is spanish
<Golynx> what do you have
<Golynx> hi charl
<charl> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> i have a oem xp
<Kilos> oh and a sp3 somewhere for it
<Golynx> ok, can i go online with that xp 
<Kilos> yeah its original cd with product key
<Golynx> with product key, meaning not installed yet ?
<Kilos> it was years ago
<Kilos> on a pc i bought for spares so they gave me the cd too
<Golynx> ok will have to see if it works here on mine, in terms of the product key
<Kilos> i tried it once and it even registered wit ms
<Golynx> thanks Kilos
<Golynx> nice that sounds good
<Kilos> you can go online with cracked ones too, only you cant get stuff fro ms themselves
<Golynx> that will be some serious die hard ms peeps that do that lol
<Golynx> there are some great free download sites for windows, but ya most are infected with malware and such
<Kilos> xp is expiring in a couple of months
<Kilos> support that is
<Golynx> np, its mostly for offline development use that i need windows
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> will be using Xfce mostly
<Kilos> i use windows now for working on modems because all the firmware and everything gets done with windows
<Kilos> all the tools for usb modems are mainly for xp but some work on win7
<Golynx> i agree, xp got alot more support in terms of hardware. 
<Golynx> but enough about windows lol, this is a ms killing zone :D
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> battery low bbl :)
<Kilos> shame
<not_found> evening all o/
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<psydroid> hi not_found 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos... sorry for not being available today... was in bed for most of the day... slept long and hard :p
<not_found> hi psydroid
<Kilos> no man no prob im just looking at things and needed a pointer
<Kilos> you gotta look after yourself first
<not_found> no I am fine... just needed some more rest it seems ;)
<Kilos> sorry for worrying you
<Kilos> but my pc working from 2 modems and showing both in nm is eating me up
<not_found> is that a good or a bad thing?
<Kilos> so i been trying to find out what happened and how to do it again
<Kilos> it was superfast and showed full connection first time ever
<Kilos> ive searched google sick and came up with one way that coould work
<Kilos> so i wanna try duplicate the performance
<not_found> interesting idea, using two modems...
<Kilos> http://www.zeroshell.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3548&sid=2ac3f79a6dbe52d45421ee37e5d7ab70
<Kilos> at the bottom
<Kilos> but i dunno where or how to put that starter script
<not_found> that scripts without saying how he got to it makes it hard
<Kilos> i knew it must be possible because it worked here for 2 days and i dunno how i got them both to connect
<Kilos> normally if you plug second one then first one disconnects
<not_found> and you can't remember what you did the last time?
<Kilos> i did so many things and followed advice on about 10 links and dunno what or where made it work
<not_found> sounds like me when I get desperate... usually cummulates with me re-installing as nothing wants to work anymore
<Kilos> whatever it was died as soon as power went off and dlink forgot its a modem
<Kilos> lol ya all them scripts and things make a pc sicker
<Kilos> now i have it working in nm but again dunno how. tried in kde and no luck
 * Squirm pops in
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> i also tried gnome-ppp and wvdial as well not_found and when nothing worked i looked at nm at it showed connected
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> I am not sure how many of the gui's are just using the same underlying applications and don't do anything different...
<Kilos> so at what stage it happened i dunno
<Kilos> imo they made some error with their cdfs stuff so you get the .deb off the modem, install it and when you reboot it auto connects but you have no visible knowledge of it
<Kilos> it kinda takes over though because you have to manually mount any other usb sticks etc
<Kilos> i wish i knew more
<not_found> don't we all
<Kilos> Squirm where and how does one add that script at the bottom of this link?
<Kilos> http://www.zeroshell.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3548&sid=2ac3f79a6dbe52d45421ee37e5d7ab70
<Kilos> oh and i had sakis3g going as well
<Kilos> i thought it was just switching the modem with sakis that did it but that dont work on kde
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> hi there cocooncrash_ hows things by you?
<Squirm> Kilos: did you find where to add it?
<Kilos> nope Squirm 
<Squirm> what distro?
<Kilos> in startup somewhere
<Kilos> 12.04
<Squirm> In Mint, in the menu, I have a "Preferences"
<Squirm> in there, I find Startup
<Squirm> it's the gui way to do it
<Kilos> where is the startup stuff? in /usr/bin/?
<Squirm> very easy gui way
<Squirm> the only other way I know how to do it
<Squirm> is stick it in /etc/init.d/
<Kilos> ah ok ill try that ty
<Squirm> then run a command along the lines of update-rc.d
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-09
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn  
<Kilos> did you see the team report is done
<Kilos> say ty pro
<Kilos> nlsthzn  hows mom and baby doing?
<nlsthzn> ah ok (thanks inetpro) ... I have a lot of time throughout the day but never more than 10 minutes at a time before my attention is demanded some place else :/
<nlsthzn> mom and baby doing well thanks for asking :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> so the team report is just a link to minutes?
<nlsthzn> and anything else that happened during the month
<nlsthzn> links to blog posts etc
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> the issue was always getting that info from people to be able to update the report
<nlsthzn> other than that it is mostly the irc meeting
<Kilos> yeah i remember
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> you didnt keep us informed on your progress
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hes bang to tell us he broke it
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Padroni> morning
<Kilos> what are you breaking
<Padroni> nothing much
<Padroni> playing warthunder
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you fix the boot prob man, i left lots of messages for you but you disappeared
<Padroni> yeah i did, thank
<Padroni> you
<Kilos> finish your game then you can tell me how or blog the solution
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Padroni> downloaded the 64bit boot-repair disk and fixed it
<Padroni> I am thinking of maybe migrating my install over to a different harddrive
<Padroni> I have a 2TB laying around that I am not using atm
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i would just run boot-repair from sda to make sure its good
<Kilos> i dont use the cd tool
<Padroni> anywya
<Padroni> *anyway
<Padroni> back to work
<Padroni> see you later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> am i still on the hook?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  can i ask you to do me a favour when you have time please
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can always ask anything
<Kilos> and move the spawn place to near the hub
<ThatGraemeGuy> no guarantees what the answer will be though :D
<Kilos> peeps are spawning underground
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> they are? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> existing ones or new ones?
<Kilos> yeah 3 peeps now
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> the fly and 2 new ones
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh noes
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure how that happens, will look into it
<Kilos> ty very much
<ThatGraemeGuy> existing ones should rejoin wherever they were previously, that's very odd
<ThatGraemeGuy> how far underground do they spawn?
<ThatGraemeGuy> and where, more or less
<ThatGraemeGuy> like way far from town or close to some place
<Kilos> maybe 20 nodes down i think
<Kilos> between existing places
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, so construct a nice building so that they spawn in that :-p
<Kilos> i didnt think to ask if its after dying first
<Kilos> ok will do
<Kilos> any size in particular?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm just kidding
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> when you say 20 nodes down you mean 20 below the ground level or Y = -20?
<Kilos> down we have to dig them out
<ThatGraemeGuy> that doesn't answer my question
<Kilos> not sure where fly spawned but he dug himself out
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok well i have no ADSL at home so I'll have to see if I can look into it sometime
<Kilos> i dont know how to answer that
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> you know what I mean by Y=-20?
<Kilos> lol in the meantime ill tell them to stay alive
<Kilos> y axis -20?
<ThatGraemeGuy> k, never mind
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll look sometime
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo pro
<magellanic> superfly: fair enough @ star wars :p
<Kilos> haha
<magellanic> heya
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<SilverCode> morning
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<nlsthzn> we should standarize the info we give on trello and the wiki to be consistent with the info the rest of the ubuntu wiki's and official / un-official docs give - case in point using apt-get and not aptitude etc...
<Kilos> lol you dont like aptitude nlsthzn  
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> it does the job
<Kilos> i prefer it
<Kilos> but standardization is good
<Kilos> everyone use apt-get and leave the choice up to the aptitude users to decide for themselves
<nlsthzn> funny thing is one of the reasons you like it is actually a reason NOT to use it.  Updating underlying parts of the OS like the kernel etc. when not needed leads to unplanned and unexpected breakage... which is why you don't always want it to happen.  Average Joe doesn't care of kernel version as long as everything works
<Kilos> ya but think a bit
<Kilos> when you apt-get upgrade and there are kernel updates which it doesnt do then the update manager pops up anyway
<Kilos> and update manager is so slow
<nlsthzn> not really... it uses the same applications you where running from terminal 
<highvoltage> "everyone use apt-get"
<highvoltage> everyone? :)
 * highvoltage switched to just 'apt' when it hit version 1
<highvoltage> Kilos: ah I see what you mean
<nlsthzn> highvoltage, my point is apt-get command seems to be the standard when you search for assistance to do with ubuntu online
<nlsthzn> everyone is free to use what they like :p
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> i installed ubuntu server here a couple of times, and there they advice you to use aptitude
<Kilos> advise
<Kilos> aptitude upgrading has never crashed my kde
<nlsthzn> Kilos, there being where>
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> their sorry
<Kilos> no 
<Kilos> in the ubuntu server guide i think it was
<Kilos> or maybe even online stuff. i remember words like use aptitude , dont mix apt-get and aptitude 
<Kilos> use aptitude for everything
<Kilos> i do mix them though, i use apt-get update and aptitude upgrade
<mazal> One of the things I must still learn 
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> aptitude that is
<mazal> and also , how to safely and correctly remove old kernels
<nlsthzn> I guess it isn't a huge deal
<Kilos> aptitude does it safely
<mazal> I must just learn the aptitude commands syntex
<mazal> I never used it before
<Kilos> man aptitude
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> man is useless for me oom , you know this :P
<Kilos> i bet the pro is smirking
<Kilos> for me too
<Kilos> i hate man
<mazal> I learn from examples
<Kilos> only good thing i found there was to use -c with wget
<nlsthzn> I see aptitude isn't a default install either...
<Kilos> no
<nlsthzn> this should be a clue to what is the best to use then perhaps ;)
<Kilos> thats for noobs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gdebi also isnt defaulted
<Kilos> and synaptic
<mazal> So which one is the default ?
<Kilos> apt-get
<mazal> k
<Kilos> pro and fly taught me to use aptitude, and theyve guided me from the beginning
<Kilos> wb barrydk  
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> Squirm: coffee is liquid code
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<highvoltage> Kilos: I think apt is now more default than apt-get
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> Squirm  you must use the tool repait thing 
<highvoltage> (docs etc just needs updating)
<Squirm> Kilos: the what?
<Kilos> aha ty highvoltage  
 * Padroni remebers it was apt- that made linux so inviting in the first place
<Kilos> repair
<Squirm> oh, minetest
<Kilos> alone my wall with all the machines running on power the last 2 repair worn tools
<Squirm> yeah, I couldn't find it and don't know how to
<highvoltage> yeah before apt version 1 you had to use apt-get and apt-cache, since version 1 you can use just 'apt' and you get 'fancy' things like colours
<Kilos> sounds good highvoltage  will look into that
 * Padroni notes the lack of colours in his terminal...
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> I'll have a look
<Squirm> I figured someone would repair them ;)
<Squirm> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> at 100m an hour i cant spend time doing repairs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> woop
<Kilos> aw i forgot
<Squirm> Sorry Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Squirm> I'll find the machine :P
<Squirm> my house is protected by lava :D
<Kilos> there are 2 next to each other and one below
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> i think we should all start playing warthunder.
<Padroni> you know
<mazal> Kilos: you guys minetesting again :)
<Padroni> grab a tank and go blow some sh!t up
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> lol Padroni
<mazal> cool :)
<Squirm> Padroni: is it free?
<Padroni> Squirm:  Yes.  It is.
<Padroni> www.warthunder.com
<Padroni> it's in steam as well
<Squirm> Then I'll look into it
<mazal> Kilos: We are busy rebuilding our new world
<Kilos> Padroni  measure data use 
<Kilos> again
<Padroni> not much i think
<Padroni> but the innitial download is 10Gb
<Kilos> minetest eats 100m an hour
<Kilos> ouch
<Padroni> per match data use I doubt will be much
<Padroni> I have uncapped so I never thought to look at what it uses
<nlsthzn> warthunder is fun... have flown a mission or two
<Kilos> 10g is six months data for me man
<Kilos> come up with a better proposal
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you have probs login in to the ubuntu wiki
<Kilos> i battled too with opera but chrome goes in quick
<nlsthzn> in eventually
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> is warthunder an online only game ? IE , you have to be signed in to their servers to play ?
<mazal> Padroni: ^^
<Kilos> yes i think so mazal  
<nlsthzn> yup
<Padroni> yes, mazal
<Padroni> this saddens me also
<mazal> I'll pass then. Don't play games like that
<Kilos> hehe you uncapped okes must smile man
 * nlsthzn is smiling
<nlsthzn> uncapped data but not uncapped time
<nlsthzn> :'(
<mazal> Internet to unrealiable
<Kilos> aw
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :D
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie en jy?
<Squirm> Heya nuvolari
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> sup?
 * nuvolari had a torturous Sunday
<nuvolari> :P
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> I think I got out of bed at about 11
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  tell ThatGraemeGuy  Hut near travel hub done
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> Squirm   ?
<Symmetria> man
<Symmetria> I love these raspberry pi devices
<Symmetria> portable linux pc in your hand 
<magellanic> how long it took to get yours?
<magellanic> but yeah, awesome
<magellanic> :D
<Symmetria> lol, I cheated, since I'm doing legit company dev work on the things
<Symmetria> so I just used the company amex card and ordered 10 off amazon and had them next day shipped to someone in London who was flying out here hte next day
<Symmetria> :P so ordered on friday and have 10 of them connected right now on my desk
<Symmetria> heh if what Im doing works out, I'll then have marketting department go build some custom liquid branded cases ;p
<Symmetria> kinda pissed that the cases I ordered dont fit if the goddamn sd card is in it :P 
<magellanic> :p
<magellanic> nice, at least you have 10
<Symmetria> heh need a faster way to duplicate SD cards though :P
<Symmetria> god DD takes a long time to write out 8gig ;p
<magellanic> are you tweaking its block size or anything?
<Symmetria> heh, writing out with 1meg blocks
<Symmetria> I think I might try DD with 10meg blocks :P
<Symmetria> see if its faster
<magespawn> good evening
<magellanic> evening magespawn 
<magespawn> ]evening magellanic 
<magespawn> is die oom and die slaap?
<magespawn> s/and/an
<magellanic> Symmetria: yep. check vmstat though, maybe io over sdcard is just slow?
<magellanic> Kilos: slaap jy?
<Symmetria> possible :) will see what happens with this write-out
<magellanic> cool
<magellanic> bbl
<Kilos> nee man het gaan eet
<Kilos> sorry magespawn  
<Symmetria> heh how cool
<Symmetria> my wifi works on my PI ;p
<Symmetria> straight out of the box with debian
<Symmetria> and its 802.11n
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> cool beans Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh I turned it into a low speed router ;p
<Squirm> Kilos: ?
<Squirm> Sorry, just got home from work
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> now gotta try remember what i wanted to tell you
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> goodmornings
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hickory dickory dock
<inetpro> The mouse ran up the clock
<Kilos> hehehehe
<inetpro> The clock struck one,
<inetpro> The mouse ran down,
<inetpro> Hickory, dickory, dock
<inetpro> published in London in about 1744
<Kilos> wow you even knw it
<Kilos> ah google  the pest
<inetpro> who doesn't
<Kilos> i thought only peeps that can tell the time knew it
<inetpro> it's still morning ain't it?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what did you do today
<inetpro> sleep
<Kilos> wow all day
<Kilos> you on holiday again?
<inetpro> I was sleeping in here
<Kilos> ohlurking as usual
<inetpro> a virtual sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you want to do something useful?
<Kilos> mail the list and ask all za members to please fill in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members or at least mail one of us the info
<Kilos> most of them dont see me, just like you
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> Maaz  define uh
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about uh. Maybe you meant H, u, Ugh, Puh, Ah, CH, Eh, LH, Oh, Th, Um, Un-, Up, Ur, Us, Ut, h, uuh, uhf, bh, lh, nh, oh, ph, rh, th, uk, un, up, ur, us, ut, uv, u-, uha, uhc, uhl, ah, mh, ui, ua, uc, ul, ue or uw?
<Kilos> Maaz  uh is <reply> uh means I don't really want to do it but i will if i have to
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> . .... !
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> he can be so maddening at times hey magespawn  
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no comment
<Kilos> lol chicken
<magespawn> i am going to plead the 5th on this one
<Kilos> puk puk puk puk
 * magespawn is busy studying for linux+, learning about | at the moment
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> ive used that before but forget why
<magespawn> it is for passing the output of one command to the input of the next command
<Kilos> pipe its called
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> Kilos i am using the comptia liunx+ study guide, apart from being a study guide, it looks like it might be a fair reference manual too
<Kilos> is it free?
<Kilos> maybe if i last another 20 years ill understand some things
<magespawn> not this one, i have bought the hard copy
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> i thi8nk you understand more than you give yourself credit for
<magespawn> think too
<Kilos> nono man its my backup staff that knows it all
 * inetpro agrees with magespawn
<magespawn> they can be the best teachers sometimes
<inetpro> welcome back magellanic_
<Kilos> they are, but it all depends on the student
<Kilos> at times i think they are sorry they ever started
<magellanic_> thanks
<Kilos> i now get answers like uh and  .... !
<Kilos> instead of with pleasure
<magespawn> that which we achieve too easily we value too lightly
<magespawn> why would you want to do something like this "find ./ -name "*~" | xargs -d "\n" rm
<magespawn> i understand that this example is to show the use of | and xargs 
<Kilos> is the rm at the end remove?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> so it finds it pipes it to the arg place then removes it
<magespawn> i do not understand the use of "find" first
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> but could you not just use "rm *.~" 
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> you arent removing it
<Kilos> you find it , pipe it and remove the piped one
<Kilos> so you dont leave a mess in the system
<magespawn> exactly
<Kilos> thats how i see that
<Kilos> its for practise
<Kilos> i wish the clever okes would but in
<magespawn> the first part finds all the files ending in ~ the second part removes those files, so " rm *.~" in ./ will accomplish the same thing
<magellanic_> hmm, I wouldn't run anything pasted in this chan, at all :D
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> unless i am missing something
<Kilos> magespawn  lets think
 * Kilos stands on head
<magespawn> indeed dodgy bunch in here for sure
<Kilos> it finds all those files and pipes them
<Kilos> then it removes the piped ones not the found ones
<Kilos> then you crash pc
<magespawn> the found ones are piped to the second command
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> on the first command you would not have to be in the directory that you wanted to remove the files from
<magespawn> confirmation anyone?
<magellanic_> where'd you get the command from?
<magellanic_> well the ./ tells find to work from where you currently are
<magespawn> linux+ study guide
<magellanic_> oh okay
<magespawn> so you could put any path in there?
<magespawn> like /home?
<magellanic_> yeah
<magespawn> ahh right that makes more sense then
<magellanic_> magespawn: find will also look recursively by default, given dir and everything under it
<magellanic_> another reason to do that, might be that ~ is special to the shell, it could be dangerous to use with rm directly, using find, you can first print out what it finds, and when happy, pipe to remove them
<Kilos> ah magellanic_  you are actually quite clever hey
<Kilos> just scared of work
<Kilos> free work that is
<magellanic_> why thank you oom
<magellanic_> yes work means effort
<magellanic_> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> Linux monitor-ltk 3.18.7-v7+ #755 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 12 17:20:48 GMT 2015 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Symmetria> <3
<magellanic_> the hostname does contain pi then? :/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> magellanic_: will it allow you a break before it executes the piped command?
<magellanic_> not in that form, but you can find the find without the pipe, to see what it would pass to xargs
<magellanic_> run the find*
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> time for my bedtime too
<magespawn> good night all
<magellanic_> cheers
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-10
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  inetpro  and others
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<mazal> okerig
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo mazal, Tonberry_, barrydk 
<mazal> Morning nuvolari
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy Hut near travel hub done" 14 hours, 14 minutes and 52 seconds ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> you might need to make it look better
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> You do not need to be an expert to provide support, just know a little bit more than the people asking the question.
<Kilos> http://www.techtalklive.org/ttlblog/Pages/Five-Ways-to-Get-Involved-with-Ubuntu-as-an-Educator.aspx
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> Hey 
<Padroni> how are you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> you been quiet lately
<Kilos> you also watch too many movies
<Padroni> ha
<Padroni> I wish
<Padroni> been busy 
<Padroni> double shift today so you will see more of me I think
<Padroni> how's the site coming?
<Kilos> im joking about the hey greeting
<Kilos> we are waiting for the fly to find time to make it work
<Padroni> what is not working?
<Kilos> he just needs to review what we have done and put it on his server
<Kilos> he is very busy atm
<Padroni> ok
<Kilos> the debconf thing is using lots of his time
<Kilos> are you going to it
<Padroni> not sure yet
<Padroni> to be honest
<Padroni> I will see closer to the time
<Kilos> its still far away
<Padroni> very quiet
<Padroni> on all channels
<Kilos> lekker i even closed one
<Kilos> #ubuntu-irc
<Padroni> eh?
<Padroni> you closed a channel?
<Kilos> ya all the pling pling messes me up when im trying to do something
<Kilos> i only have 4 open now
<Kilos> #ubuntu-locoteams wakes up later
<Padroni> I am in 
<Padroni> linux.mu
<Padroni> ubuntu-africa
<Padroni> ubuntu-marketing
<Padroni> ubuntu-mu
<Padroni> and Kali
<Kilos> where is mu
<Padroni> no one is talking in any of them except here
<Padroni> mu = mauritius
<Kilos> oh that guy doesnt say much
<Kilos> i think he is almost a one man band there
<Kilos> cyrilb hey?
<Kilos> he also goes to other countries to work
<mazal> maaz burger please
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> maaz food dude , food
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz don't huh me , make a plan
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<Kilos> he only has rusks
<mazal> ai
<Kilos> Maaz  whats for lunch
<Maaz> Goats cheese on crackers and a bowl of salad for you fat people
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  you poor lost soul
<mazal> hi inetpro
<Kilos> mazal  you must go see the link i gave above
<mazal> which one of the many ?
<Kilos> you can help them with documentation
<Kilos> http://www.techtalklive.org/ttlblog/Pages/Five-Ways-to-Get-Involved-with-Ubuntu-as-an-Educator.aspx
<Kilos> you can give them your version of doing the gpg thing
<Kilos> oh no it wasnt you it was mopkop
<mazal> My version : sukkel jou g@t af tot jy regkom
<Kilos> nee man mopkop het dit mooi neer gesit
<mazal> Waar ?
<Kilos> in trello ek dink
<mazal> Should be on our ZA website me thinks
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/rcecy
<Padroni> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi Padroni
<Kilos> i think he has added it
<Kilos> the pro will know
<mazal> That defnitely needs to be somewhere easy accesible
<Kilos> im sure they were going to put it on our site
<inetpro> who is they?
<Kilos> you and mopkop inetpro  
<inetpro> you go put it on the wiki man
<inetpro> stop cramming everything on the one website
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> im the delegate here
<mazal> Just a link on the website to it somewhere would be good
<Kilos> you go put it on the wiki thing
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see the new members page?
<Kilos> i looked yes
<Kilos> also got all the mails about it
<Kilos> still trying to see what you did hehe
<Kilos> it looks good to me
<mazal> One column was removed is what I saw
<inetpro> and you don't like the new look?
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> There were 1 too many "comments" columns
<Kilos> i like man
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> And I saw barry still not on launchpad
<inetpro> nobody used that column, so I just cut it out
<Kilos> rev him
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> Kilos: You try and convince him lets see :P
<inetpro> Kilos: and I sorted it
<Kilos> ty for your hard work inetpro  
<inetpro> no that was not work.. work is what I need to do now
<Kilos> im still waiting for your mail to the lists to get peeps to add themselves
<Kilos> do some work too
<Kilos> to me all that wiki stuff is hard work
<Kilos> to be able to see changes i would have to see the old and the new pages next to each other
<Kilos> the new one looks good so why worry about what it used to look like
<Kilos> barrydk  get a launchpad id man
<inetpro> Kilos: and Padroni, does he have an ID even?
<Kilos> aha
<Padroni> Have what ID?
<Kilos> Padroni  ^^
<inetpro> oops, hi Padroni
<inetpro> :-)
<Padroni> Hi
<Kilos> oh no man he wants to be incognito
<Padroni> launchpad ID?
<Padroni> https://launchpad.net/~localhosthero
<Padroni> There
<Padroni> See it?
<Padroni> SEE IT?!?
<Kilos> lol
 * Padroni fires off a few rounds into the air and kills a Windows 8 user by mistake...
<inetpro> aha you see, even incognitos have ID documents
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> damn
<Kilos> Padroni  do you make static sites too?
<Padroni> yesterday was my 1month launchad / ubuntu-za birthday
<Padroni> I make all kinds of websites
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> maybe someone should make a linux-africa site one day
<Padroni> what - and have these people bicker about my code
<Padroni> ?
<Padroni> not sure I am up for that
<Kilos> what peeps?
<Padroni> oh there's always someone
<Padroni> is there a linux africa domain?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> but when i made the ubuntu-africa channel one of the nairobilug guys said it should be linux-africa
<Kilos> so looks like the lugs are also stuck in their own little communities
<Padroni> I guess we can do it?
<Kilos> no rush. only when you are bored
<Padroni> does the domain have to be a .org or something?
<Padroni> or can we do it a .com
<Padroni> and who will contribute content/
<Padroni> ?
<Kilos> anything i suppose
<Padroni> If we can maybe start blueprinting the scope of the stie
<Padroni> *site
<Padroni> like what we need on it
<Padroni> apart from the info part of the site
<Kilos> something similar to our za site
<Padroni> that would help
<Padroni> but this would be for linux, not just ubuntu
<Padroni> so we may need to set up specific sections for each distro
<Padroni> etc
<Kilos> yes so they all have a home site
<Padroni> we need a plan, in other words.
<Kilos> well 
<inetpro> yep without a plan you go nowhere
<Kilos> the pro is good at making plans
<ThatGraemeGuy> what if my plan is to go nowhere?
<Padroni> That is also a good plan, sometimes.
<Kilos> lol then you just rest
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> some lug peeps havent got the patience to help noobs, maybe giving them all a home site will encourage them to be more understanding
<Kilos> like here i help noobs , sometimes the wrong way then someone jumps in and gives the right advice
<inetpro> Kilos: what difference will a home page make?
<Kilos> you tell me
<Padroni> How to start a fight on the internet: Express an opinion.
<Padroni> And wait...
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> Apple smartwatch launched 24 April
<Padroni> which reminds me of something I saw on the internet some time back...
<Padroni> http://oatmeal.tumblr.com/post/97076381806/hey-bro-you-got-the-time-yeah-its-hang
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> funny though
<Kilos> i didnt watch, i dont do videos
<Padroni> it's nto a video
<Kilos> oh
<Padroni> it's a gif
<Padroni> so check it out
<Kilos> more ai!
<Kilos> language sucks and using Gods name sucks worse
<Kilos> one should be able to express oneself without reverting to bad language
<Kilos> imo anyway
<Padroni> I agree
<Padroni> the funny part is the image 
<Kilos> maybe my dad was too strict on me
<Padroni> maybe your dad was not too strict
<Kilos> oh the watch thing
<Padroni> again - I agree 
<Padroni> that beach ball thingy is Mac's version of the hourglass
<Padroni> ie, it's hanging
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> inetpro  will having a home page not encourage peeps to be more community minded
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> ai! are you only at the why stage now
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> being part of something should be enough
<Kilos> like why apply for ubuntu membership
<Padroni> I would like membership
<Padroni> but honestly - I am not sure I will get it
<Padroni> can't think of any worthwhile contribution I can make that will earn me that
<Kilos> just help everyone wherever you can and it comes
<Padroni> what happend to jacques-stry?
<Kilos> busy i think
<Kilos> thats the accepted answer nowadays
<Padroni> i need to still claim my phone from the insurance
<Padroni> dropped it
<Padroni> screen busted
<Padroni> new screen = R1300
 * Padroni sighs
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro keeps running into people who seem to think they just need a website
<inetpro> then when they have a website they seem to think it will update itself
<Padroni> or worse:
<Padroni> they want to update it themselves
<Padroni> thinking you  merely push a button and pull a lever and voila!
<inetpro> magic!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i like buttons
 * Padroni points to inetpro 's pvt chat
<Kilos> hmm... skelm
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh ya ill be offline tomorrow while tswane electric peeps work in the area
 * Padroni makes a note of Tswane
 * Padroni is one step closer to Kilos now...
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> one step closer how?
<Padroni> TRACKING YOU DOWN
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> oh hahaha
<Kilos> west of ptown
<Padroni> hi Neo31
<Padroni> hi R0ok_
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Padroni  methinks something short sweet and basic, because i think linux peeps dont need lots of frills hey?
<Kilos> the frills are to catch peeps that like eye candy
<Padroni> you are probably right
<Padroni> can't have it look like it was made in Frontpage though
<Padroni> or worse
<Padroni> Publisher...
<Kilos> im always right
<Kilos> except when im wrong
<Kilos> i dont know those things
<Kilos> the serious guys will be happy with a terminal in the sky
<Padroni> haha
<Padroni> indeed
<Padroni> so what now
<Padroni> must I get a domain for linux-africa?
<Padroni> or not
<Padroni> and who is gonna work on it?
<Kilos> if you gotta pay for a domain, just leave it them
<Kilos> was just a loose idea
<mazal> maaz
<mazal> maaz where is my burger ?
<Maaz> mazal: Erk, dunno
<mazal> maaz do you at least have a coke for me ?
<Maaz> mazal: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> Maaz  do
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz don't be sorry be careful
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz  forget do you at least have a coke for me ?
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about do you at least have a coke for me anyway
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok then 
 * mazal needs a pa
<mazal> Fetch burger , make coffee , all other skills are only optional
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> Kilos: 
<Padroni> linux-africa.co.za /com/biz/org/net/info is available
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> price?
<Padroni> R66 - R134
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> leave it man
<Padroni> cheap
<Kilos> ya if it is going to work for you then its ok i spose
<Kilos> but linux-africa wont work for you , 
<Kilos> right or wrong
<Padroni> why?
<Kilos> ai! another why guy
<Kilos> why what?
<Padroni> why do you say it won't work for me
<Kilos> i mean it wont attract peeps to your market or whatever peeps do with sites
<Kilos> arent sites for marketing something you get an income from?
<Padroni> well
<Padroni> if it is not making you money
<Padroni> it is costing you money
<Padroni> but there is such a thing as a labour of love
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> we have the ubuntu site for love
<Padroni> so this will be a linux one?
<Padroni> why am I here trying to convince you? it was YOUR idea...?
 * Padroni is confused
<Kilos> im just looking at costs
<Kilos> that money can buy sweets for the kids
<Kilos> or actually fruit is better
<Kilos> right or wrong?
<Padroni> it's - at worse - R134
<Padroni> something I can live with
<Kilos> what does grumpy say about it
<Kilos> eish
<Padroni> grumpy?
<Kilos> inetpro  
<Kilos> oosie strydom
<Kilos> goosie
<Padroni> do we need their permission?
<Kilos> no
 * Padroni is asking because he doesn't know
<Kilos> but he normally has sound advice
<Padroni> so ask him?
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> he might take a while to answer, he has been ignoring me of late
 * inetpro feeling a disturbance in the force
<inetpro> Kilos: sup?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> read man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> we dont need your permission but value your advice
 * inetpro will read in a few minutes
<Kilos> ty
<Mopkop> Good morning all!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn   too
<nlsthzn> o/
<Mopkop> Hi nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> how is everyone today?
<Mopkop> Tired...
<Mopkop> :-(
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> And you?
<Kilos> im ok ty was actually thinking of having a nap
<nlsthzn> I am now officially beyond tired so should be ok until tonight
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> hi Mopkop
<nlsthzn> baby timings don't correlate with the worlds timing it seems
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> having issues with vlc package
<arnaudmez> arrrrrghhh
<Kilos> ai!
<arnaudmez> think i will move to another player for interim
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> recommand me a player please !
<Kilos> what os you using?
<Kilos> there must be a default media player in it
<arnaudmez> Fedora
<Kilos> http://tecadmin.net/top-media-players-for-linux/
<Kilos> vlc is most likely top of the list
<confluency> What kinds of issues?
<confluency> I use mplayer.
<arnaudmez> okay will try that one
<arnaudmez> Kilos: https://system76.com/laptops/bonobo
<arnaudmez> this guys are good
<Kilos> whew
 * Symmetria dies laughing
<Symmetria> some guy is trying to sue every ISP in Kenya
<Symmetria> for violating the human rights of artists 
<Symmetria> by allowing piracy
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: sure ?
<Symmetria> hahaha he is funny
<Symmetria> and about to be very very bankcrupt
<Padroni> well this is silly
<Padroni> you get 8Gb ram
<Padroni> an extra 8 costs you almost R1500
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> it's like they're smoking their socks or something
<Kilos> for what is that Padroni  ?
<Padroni> that link to bonobo you gave
<Padroni> building a laptop now
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> 23" screen: $398
<Padroni> where the hell do they get their prices from?
<Symmetria> sounds like kenyan prices
<Symmetria> ;p
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<Padroni> I am happy with my Roccat
<Kilos> hmm... the pro has long minutes hey Padroni  
<Padroni> haha 
<Padroni> nogal
<Kilos> hehe betcha old grumpy forgot
<Kilos> how much of your shift is past Padroni  ?
<Padroni> 9.5 hours
<Padroni> still another 8.5 to go
<Kilos> eish so min
<nlsthzn> that is a long shift
<Kilos> yeah too long
<Kilos> no wonder his brains are scrambled
<Padroni> lolwut?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Hello, Thank you!
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> how're things Kilos?
<Kilos> oh ty and you ?
<Squirm> Good :
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> s/oh/ok
<lin> hey guys
<lin> Who has ever built Firefox OS from source?
<Kilos> hi lin  
<lin> Hi kilos
<Squirm> Hey lin
<Kilos> hey Squirm  youre a meber of ubuntu-za wont you go fill in your info for us please
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<lin> Hey Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: how do i edit?
<Kilos> oh my you choose some funny thing then edit opens
<Squirm> ...
<Kilos> lemme look at our site i think the pro put it there
<Squirm> and when I login, it directs me to wiki.ubuntu.com
<Squirm> then when I go to the link you pasted, I'm logged out
<Kilos> ooo ya i battled with that in the beginning too, just open our link on another tab once you logged in
<Kilos> tell it to remember you when you login
<Kilos> tell me what buttons you see ill remember which one to click
<Mopkop> Squirm: try <CTRL>F5
<Kilos> ah ty Mopkop  i go eat
<Mopkop> It deletes the cache. Kilos: Geniet dit!
<Kilos> what cache
<Mopkop> The reason it doesn't show he is loged in, is because the page in which he is not logged in, is still cached in his browser. <CTRL> F5 tells the browser to delete that version and get a new page from the server.
<Squirm> Kilos: sorted
<Squirm> No crtl anything
<Squirm> One I was logged in, properly, edit appears in the top left
<Kilos> aha ty Mopkop  Squirm  
<Padroni> @ Lin : https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Firefox_OS_build_prerequisites
<Padroni> FYI
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Kilos> wb
<kulelu88> Hello oom and folks
<Kilos> you been ducking hey
<Kilos> bang we gave you work
<kulelu88> :D
<kulelu88> ive been busy oom
<Kilos> you can do this now as punishment https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<kulelu88> I need to register this nickname
<Kilos> but we forgive you for forsaking us in our hour of need
<kulelu88> oom I've become like everyone else in GP. too busy to do any OSS work but enough free time for entertainment :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> chow time
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> wb Tonberry_  
<Kilos> do you want to fill in your info for us please
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<Squirm> So, I'm looking for something like CPanel, except free, anyone know of anything?
<Mopkop> Hello magespawn!
<Squirm> Or something to easily manage domains/email accounts
<magespawn> hi Mopkop Kilos Squirm 
<Squirm> hey magespawn
<magespawn> i thought cPanel was free
<Squirm> http://cpanel.net/plans-pricing/
<Padroni> cpanel is very expensive
<Kilos> https://helgesverre.com/blog/top-5-free-alternatives-to-cpanel/
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> was looking at the same page now
<Padroni> but Squirm
<Padroni> to be honest
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I prefer WHMCS & cPanel
<Squirm> Kilos: I've been through that list
<Padroni> is it for a server, or for a single hosting package?
<Mopkop> http://www.openpanel.com/ ?
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> Mopkop: tried installing it now
<Squirm> outdaye
<Squirm> outdated
<Squirm> So, maybe not supported anymore
<Squirm> Project Status. Debian 7, Ubuntu 12.04.
<Squirm> August 22nd, 2013
<Squirm> New versions of our packages have recently been released. 
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Mopkop> Aai...
<Mopkop> http://www.virtualmin.com/ ?
<captine> evening all
<Mopkop> Hello captine!
<captine> hey there Mopkop.  Don't think I have met you before.  You been in the channel long?
<Mopkop> captine: No, for a bit more than a week now :) Pleased to meet you!
<Squirm> Will have a look at that Mopkop
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Squirm> It looked very system adminny
<captine> cool Mopkop .  I've been out sleeping... daughter just arrived in the world so time is short
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Padroni> hi captine
<captine> hi Padroni 
<Mopkop> Congratulations captine! 
<Kilos> funny how peeps blame new borns for slacking off
<Mopkop> Squirm: You want a more user friendly one then?
<Mopkop> https://github.com/mustafaramadhan/kloxo/tree/dev ?
<Padroni> Congrats, captine
<Padroni> my son was born 4 months ago
<Padroni> best thing ever
<captine> Padroni, yip.  my son is 14 months... and daughter 2 weeks... son now has tonsalitis... not fun
<Kilos> captine  when was baby born, didnt i congrat you the other day already?
<Mopkop> Squirm: Just found this on google: http://froxlor.org/
<Kilos> ya 2 weeks
<Squirm> Mopkop: Yeah, that was quite nice
<Kilos> im not as look as dumb i be
<Squirm> Just got... stuck
<Squirm> Didn't quite do what I wanted it to
<Squirm> Very nice UI though
<Padroni> that froxlor looks... retarded?
<Padroni> or rather, extremely limited?
<Squirm> Seemed like it
 * Padroni prefers cpanel and WHM & WHMCS
<Padroni> which platform you basing your server on, Squirm?
<Squirm> Ubuntu
<Padroni> what you using as the OS, iow
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> to be honest
<Padroni> I have never used Ubuntu as a server
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Works well
<Padroni> for hosting websites, I mean
<Padroni> I can imagine
<Padroni> we use CloudLinux
<Padroni> before that CentOS
<Squirm> I have done a course in RedHat
<Squirm> but Ubuntu works fine tbh
<Squirm> We actually host everything of ours on Ubuntu servers
<Padroni> I have 5 Oracle certifications
<Padroni> I love their hardware
<Padroni> their Linux is shit though
<Padroni> Oracle Linux is crap
<Squirm> lol
<Padroni> Oracle Linux is based on RHEL though
<Padroni> so if you can do the one, you can do the other
<captine> Padroni, but Oracle linux is "Unbreakable"...
<captine> :)
<captine> Padroni, you refering to the Sun hardware?
<inetpro> *shrug* 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry 
<Kilos> lol its ok inetpro  
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> yeah captine - they like to push that in the salespitch
 * inetpro just landed at home 
<Padroni> unbreakable core
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> uninterupted, no reboot kernel updates
<Kilos> have a break first man
<Padroni> blah blah
<Padroni> look at this though
<Padroni> https://www.oracle.com/engineered-systems/supercluster/index.html
<Padroni> I love that machine
<Padroni> the day I become a billionaire - THAT is my next gaming machine
<inetpro> lots of reading now 
<Kilos> was just befor e1 i think
<captine> Padroni, nice.  I was pushing for Oracle Exalytics box or something like that at work (with 1TB of memory), but we went with IBM Cognos as our software so no need for Oracle hardware....
<Padroni> pity
<Padroni> those are damn fine machines
<Padroni> They are expensive though
<Padroni> the T4 supercluster (last we looked at getting some) were $1.2m each
<Padroni> but I mean - that thing runs up to 32 processors depending on your configuration
<Padroni> not cores, PROCESSORS
<Padroni> and it's their proprietary processors so only Solaris will run on it
<Padroni> which rules out installing Steam on that beast, sadly
<captine> lol
<captine> yip.
<captine> Squirm, where do you work that you use Ubuntu?
<Squirm> www.yuppiechef.com
<captine> cool.  pretty upmarket
<Padroni> hey
<Padroni> I ordered beer from you guys
<Squirm> Padroni: awesome
<Squirm> We have awesome beer
<Padroni> 2 cases of Naked Mexicans and Slow Brew
<Squirm> captine: it is, we sell some awesome stuff
<Squirm> oooh
<captine> yip.  oneday... :)
<Squirm> both good veer
<Squirm> beer
<Squirm> captine: I tell myself that too :)
<Padroni> Squirm
<Padroni> I should send in my CV
<Padroni> maybe I can work there too
<Squirm> Padroni: to do what?
<Padroni> I don't know
<Padroni> servers and stuff?
<Padroni> just not web dev
<Squirm> http://www.yuppiechef.com/jobs.htm
<Squirm> Only dev jobs going
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> I don't want a dev job
<Squirm> I lapped up the sys admin job ;)
<Padroni> biotch
<Padroni> lol
<Squirm> So, I'm a sys admin
<Squirm> not THE sys admin
<Squirm> But I plan to be :D
<Padroni> nothing wrong with ambition
<Kilos> go Squirm  
<Padroni> most people I know lack it
<Padroni> Ping: 257ms
<Padroni> Packet Loss: 34%
<Padroni> dafuq is up with  my network again tonight
<Squirm> lol
<inetpro> Padroni: I'll be very honest, I don't like Oracle
<Squirm> Padroni: what do you do?
<Kilos> wb magellanic  
<inetpro> personal opinion though
<Padroni> inetpro: I love their hardware.  Their linux is shit.
<Padroni> Personal opinion.
<Squirm> Oh yes
<Squirm> we were talking about the admin
<inetpro> Sun Microsystems made fantastic hardware
<magellanic> heya
<Padroni> Squirm: I am sysadmin at a web hosting company
<Squirm> Ok
<Padroni> my focus is on Abuse though
<Squirm> Padroni: and which company is this?
<Padroni> so I investigate hack/fraud/etc
<Squirm> Ok
<Padroni> Ah Squirm - Padroni does not give away any personal info
<Padroni> I keep my online footprint as small as possible
<Squirm> I see
<Kilos> rofl
<Padroni> I work with too sensitive stuff
<Kilos> hes bang we put the mafia on him
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> somebody get Brad a cloak?
<Squirm> Padroni: where abouts are you based?
<Padroni> Western Cape
<Padroni> Company I work for is in PTA though
<Kilos> captine  go to #freenode and ask staff for a cloak
<Padroni> I work remotely.
<captine> lol
<Squirm> I'll be happy with country :P
<captine> what is a cloak
<Padroni> If I see an IP, I make portscan jokes and Graeme has a fanny wobble when I do that.
<Padroni> See, he does not like me much, it seems
<inetpro> Padroni: I may be wrong but I don't think Oracle is good for free libre open source
<Kilos> no man he just does things different
<Padroni> you, Squirm?
<inetpro> they want the whole cake only for themselves
<Padroni> Cape Town, I presume?
<Kilos> he has jumped on me too
<Padroni> Oracle is not Open Source 
<Padroni> so no
<Padroni> Oracle isn't far behind MS, Apple, etc.
<inetpro> Padroni: but the sad reality is, they are using the open source stack to their advantage
<captine> Oracle even pulled down a website that had the JD Edwards Database Scheme reference with field names and explanation of tables etc.  Threatened to sue the site owner as the schema was "proprietary"
<captine> http://jderef.com/
<magellanic> inetpro: everyone is though
<captine> but he said screw them and started http://jdetables.com/
<captine> :)
<captine> incase any of you have the misfortune of also having to work with JD Edwards....
<captine> so what is this cloaking thing?
<Kilos> it masks your ip address
<Padroni> It hides your IP
<Padroni> SO fools like me can't joke about portscanning you
<captine> oh.  so mine isnt hidden?
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> nope
<captine> ah well
<Padroni> --> captine (~Brad@105.233.82.32) has joined #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> ai!
<captine> let me know if i have a security hole Padroni 
<magellanic> lol
<Padroni> hey captine
<Padroni> how's gaming on a cybersmart connection?
 * Kilos smirks behing my double cloak
<Padroni> stable or do you get ping spikes like with Afrihost
<magellanic> you can hack my iburst modem, I hate that thing anyway
<Padroni> I don't hack.
<Padroni> I look.
<Padroni> hack implies maliciious intent.
<captine> i dont really game
<Padroni> I am just curious
<captine> but am happy with my speed
<Padroni> I need fibre
<Padroni> I boss disagrees
<Padroni> we're at a bit of a empass on that one 
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't need my permission to start linux-africa
<Padroni> I get as many free VPS as I want instead
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> lol
<Padroni> inetpro: we know
<Kilos> put your glasses on and read properly
<Padroni> it was a thought which we are working on
 * inetpro likes the idea
<Padroni> Kilos things R135 is much for a domain name
<inetpro> it needs a bit of thought
 * Padroni spent that on beer yesterday
<inetpro> Kilos: that is very cheap
<magellanic> anyone went to the open beer event?
<Padroni> I went to the CTFOB 
<Padroni> actually - won tickets
<inetpro> Padroni: and that is annula?
<Padroni> TWICE
<inetpro> annual as well
<magellanic> ctfob?
<Padroni> Annula: almost like ANNUAL, only different...
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> Cape Town Festival of Beer
<Kilos> i thunk it was monthly
<Padroni> yes @ annula
<magellanic> ah
<inetpro> Padroni: local?
<Padroni> .co.za ? 
<Squirm[Web]> Meh
<Padroni> no
<Squirm[Web]> Disconnected
<inetpro> wow
<Squirm[Web]> A while ago
<Padroni> i was thinking .info
<inetpro> ah
<Padroni> linux-africa.info
<Padroni> ?
<Kilos> i like
<Padroni> or .com
<Squirm[Web]> Hmm
<Padroni> just not .org
<inetpro> .io even
<inetpro> nice and short
<Squirm[Web]> Padroni: what if I told you in the time that I was gone, I know your name and where you're based?
<Padroni> .io?
<Squirm[Web]> :P
<Padroni> pm me and I will confirm
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.io
<Padroni> so we get a .io which belongs to a country with no citizens?
<captine> Padroni, VPS's?  where you working that you get vps?
<Kilos> lol
<captine> and how do i get the cloak thing done?
<Kilos> captine go to #freenode
<inetpro> captine: go to #freenode and ask
<Padroni> we get them inhouse
<Kilos> ask staff for a cloak please
<inetpro> oh yes, good point Kilos
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> ask staff
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> too many others there as well
<Kilos> first time i went there i got a joker
<inetpro> wow, that was quick!?
<Kilos> 20:50] --> captine (~Brad@unaffiliated/captine) has joined this channel.
<Kilos> very fast
<inetpro> captine: you're the first one to get it this quick
<Kilos> now in you irc client where you do the edit thing enterr your irc or freenode passwords
<Kilos> then it cloaks before opening channels
<captine> thanks
<captine> done
<Kilos> well done, you very fast
<Kilos> the freenode staff are very helpful
<kulelu88> who is this mopkop fellow
<captine> thanks all. I dont stress too much about my IP thogh...
<captine> nothing on my network worth taking :)
<Kilos> no matter
<kulelu88> captine: everything is worth taking
<captine> kulelu88, :)
<Kilos> kulelu88  Mopkop  is our dominee
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and site helper
<kulelu88> my afrikaans isn't that good that I remember dominee :-/ something to do with school? :D
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Oh sorry kulelu88, Let me intorduce myself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mopkop
<captine> Padroni, I too am hoping for Fibre.  Our neighbourhood is going to tender, from what I understand... am hoping to be one of the trials...
<inetpro> kulelu88: please add your name on our members page
<kulelu88> captine: you must be in cape town. I don't see folks in PTA tendering for any fibre "at all"
<kulelu88> Mopkop: Jys die kerk man :O nice to meet you 
<captine> johannesburg.  
<captine> Parkhurst got it right with Vumatel
<captine> some company came to our neighbour home owners thing and are running with it
<Mopkop> kulelu88: Wedersyds! 
 * Squirm[Web] looks around
<Squirm[Web]> Can't seem to onnect to my bouncer
<kulelu88> Parkhurst is basically a millionaire zone, so the worker-bees like us will wait for the monopoly fibre owner to come in
<kulelu88> Unless! Let me be futuristic and try to arrange it B-)
<captine> yip. lots of cash there 
<Squirm[Web]> https seems to be veeeeery slow
<Kilos> hi DarkSurferZA  
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> or is it wb?
<kulelu88> Are any of you not registered? Can you try joining #docker whilst being unregistered?
<Mopkop> Hello DarkSurferZA!
<DarkSurferZA> Yo
<DarkSurferZA> Hi guys
<Squirm[Web]> [21:01] == #docker Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<kulelu88> dankie Squirm[Web] 
<Kilos> lol hes pretending to be deaf inetpro  
<inetpro> kulelu88: yikes! that is one busy channel
<DarkSurferZA> I have been on and off the channel for a year now, and every time I connect, there is Kilos. 
<Kilos> DarkSurferZA  im the greeter bot here
<inetpro> 1189 users + ops
<kulelu88> I only see 43
<Kilos> not here man
<DarkSurferZA> Right
<Kilos> #docker
<DarkSurferZA> What IRC client you guys using
<kulelu88> Xchat
<Mopkop> DarkSurferZA: Pidgin
<Kilos> konversation
<DarkSurferZA> So many fun feature in different clients, but none with all.
<Kilos> on unity xchat or hexchat is good
<DarkSurferZA> Anyone using irc on mobile?
<kulelu88> IRC CLI ftw!
<DarkSurferZA> Love Pidgin btw
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: quassel
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> Quassel
<Kilos> pidgin is for msn and mxit and aim etc
<DarkSurferZA> Hana kulelu88, there must always be that one guy...
<Padroni> I've yet to find a proper IRC on iOS, DarkSurferZA
<inetpro> http://quassel-irc.org/ ftw!!
<Padroni> not that typing on the iPad is any fun to begin with
<kulelu88> eeuww what is that mxit
<kulelu88> DarkSurferZA: dont let me start about Vim!
<Kilos> fastest im goodie around
<DarkSurferZA> Well, and chat is great, but looks dies, and holoIRC feels a bit feature weak
<DarkSurferZA> I have a hardware keyboard, charging now so typing sucks, but I love mobile
<Kilos> DarkSurferZA  what OS are you using?
<DarkSurferZA> At home or work, mobile or desktop?
<Kilos> lol the one where you are trying different irc clients
<DarkSurferZA> I am mostly a centos guy at work, with windows for corporate apps
<kulelu88> if it isn't Open source, it doesn't count!
<DarkSurferZA> And Ubuntu at home
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> as you progress you will one day get to kde
<Padroni> I use ubuntu on desktop, Kali on laptop with Win7 as secondary
<Padroni> lubuntu on my media centre pc 
<DarkSurferZA> Android tablet, windows phone. Oh, and my home windows laptop is a mac which always boots windows.
<Padroni> best mac I've ever heard of
<Padroni> Mac OS is crap
<Mopkop> Kilos: Why is that?
<kulelu88> so i'm not the only 1 with too many electronics
<Padroni> well, actually it's not
<Padroni> it's terminal is just sooooooo limited
<DarkSurferZA> Padroni, have you tried xbmc?
<Padroni> Yes. It blows
<Padroni> I don't like the interface, to be honest
<Kilos> lol have you never heard, when peeps have probs, there are some here that say i dont have those probs i use kde
<Padroni> it's pretty, make no mistake
<Padroni> but it just didn't work for me
<Padroni> plus
<magespawn> those guys are on the ball tonight, just got mine too
<Kilos> as i said you need to progress
<Padroni> using Lubuntu on the mediacentre pc means that the wife and kids can't work it
<Padroni> so I get to decide what we watch.  Forever.
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lekker magespawn  
<DarkSurferZA> Kulelu88, I am a hacker, professionally, so I need every test environment under the sun. How do you explain to your SO
<magespawn> maybe i should do that too Padroni 
<Padroni> It works.
<Mopkop> Kilos: I see. Yes I find unity to be somewhat unstable. But I guess that because it is less mature than KDE. Well I use Vista at church so Unity is the least of my problems. :-D
<DarkSurferZA> Padroni, I have yet to see anything in Mac that is prettier than *nix
<Padroni> Mac is very beautiful.
<Padroni> Then you start to use it ...
<kulelu88> Does SO = significant other? that's the only 1 I didnt know :D
<Padroni> and then you realize that behind that pretty desktop is the little OS that could, but didn't.
<DarkSurferZA> True. Try install dark table on mac, then see how much bandwidth it costs. Then count bugs. Then cry. Keep tissues handy. Salty tears are conductive, keyboard won't love you after
<Padroni> DarkSurferZA: we should speak some at some point
<kulelu88> DarkSurferZA: u are doing da hackz 
<DarkSurferZA> The legal ones. Consulting in infosec, specifically penetration testing
<Kilos> you okes that like the look of macs try elementaryos
<DarkSurferZA> Padroni, any time.
<kulelu88> what's the hourly dollar rate for infosec guys?
<DarkSurferZA> And if anyone makes "penetration testing" jokes, it better be creative. I've heard soooo many
<kulelu88> sex jokes about pentesting? This is IRC :-/ 
<magespawn> DarkSurferZA: i don't know any
<Padroni> I can think of a few along the 'backdoor'd' theme but will keep quiet
<Padroni> DarkSurferZA: check your pvt
<kulelu88> I have 1 joke and it's a 1-liner. Here it is: Systemd 
<Kilos> they must have chosen it for a reason kulelu88  
<kulelu88> woo. 
<kulelu88> that's a banned word
<kulelu88> Kilos: they forced their way into Debian
<Kilos> isnt it supposed to be fatser than upstart?
<Kilos> faster
<kulelu88> and bloated
<Squirm> I think
<kulelu88> doing too many things
<Squirm> ...
<Squirm> Am I alive?
<Kilos> how can bloated be faster
<Squirm> Maaz: test
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Cool
<Kilos> haha Squirm  what you doing
<Squirm> Rebooted my router
<kulelu88> the idea behind it is fine. the implementation and their way of getting it through isn't
<Squirm> My https connections were strangely slow
<kulelu88> you on Tor or VPN? Squirm 
<Squirm> Even dropped irc
<Kilos> they will sort it within the next cople of releases
<Squirm> Things seem to be back
<Squirm> kulelu88: no
<Mopkop> Are people still using TOR?
<Kilos> inetpro  dont you ever stop?
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> It was just strangely slow
<kulelu88> do any of you IRC lurkers attend meetups?
<Squirm> Still feels slow
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> If it's being like this
<Squirm> I reckon it's bed time then
<inetpro> Kilos: stop with?
<Kilos> wiki and trello stuff
<inetpro> uh, what did I do now?
<kulelu88> oom is a coastal fellow, he is not used to gauteng work pressure
<Kilos> kulelu88  meetups?
<Kilos> something on wiki
<kulelu88> yeah, linux, java, ruby meetups
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Mopkop> kulelu88: Like get-togethers?
<inetpro> Kilos: I just fixed it man
<Kilos> good man inetpro  
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i didnt break it i promise
<Padroni> captine: 
<Padroni> give me that URL again plz
<kulelu88> yeah, get-togethers. talking tech, and drinking beer for the alcoholics, etc.
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> talking about systemd
<inetpro> here's something for you guys
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<magellanic> kulelu88: yes, linux/python/google dev group meetups here in Cpt
<Mopkop> Anything in Pretoria then?
<magellanic> I was at a clug meet this evening
<kulelu88> magellanic: were you in the audience at the py meetup?
<magellanic> yes
<kulelu88> there's an angular and ruby meetup in PTA
<kulelu88> were you the dude with the mac laptop? magellanic 
<magellanic> nope, I don't do apple stuff :p I had no laptop, just watched
<kulelu88> that venue was tiny @ magellanic 
<magellanic> you were?
<magellanic> yes :p
<magellanic> first time I got to see the top of that bar
<kulelu88> on the other side of the camera
<magellanic> oh, jhb python user group?
<kulelu88> yep
<Kilos> Mopkop  nice page, i like your style
<kulelu88> I keep hitting ctrl + w :-/
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> cool stuff
<Mopkop> Kilos: Thank you!
<magellanic> we hope to skype again during a meet kulelu88 
<kulelu88> oom Kilos: Is there a log of the chat?
<magellanic> with a better connection though
<Kilos> this chat?
<kulelu88> magellanic: yeah, from your side. we were running on 36MB/s
<Mopkop> Why isn't the compose button on by default in Ubuntu?
<kulelu88> yeah @ Kilos 
<Kilos> ya the pro knows where to find them
<Kilos> i forget always
<Kilos> inetpro  link to logs please
 * Padroni is getting tired now
<magellanic> kulelu88: I think it was us yeah
<Mopkop> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ 
<Kilos> Padroni  have some coffee
<Padroni>  coffee?
<Padroni> dude I am at work - I am drinking BEER
<Padroni> thank you though
<kulelu88> magellanic: what Doctorate does Dr. Neil have?
<Kilos> ya man beer makes you sleepy
<magellanic> kulelu88: not quite sure, but, he is a mathematician
<Padroni> you're obviously doing it wrong then...
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> just now you gonna battle to carry your belly around
<Padroni> oh that ship has sailed
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> i think I shall visit my 1 prof some day and show him some data science skills
<inetpro> uh logs? oh ^^
<Kilos> ya the one with date in
<inetpro> in the topic
<Kilos> where you just change the date
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> you can even google it
<Padroni> time for a game of LOL
<Kilos> speak for yourself
<Mopkop> This? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/10/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<Padroni> anyone else play League of Legends?
<Kilos> the only time i find logs is when you give me the link
<Padroni> or am I the only one again/
<Kilos> ya like that Mopkop  
<magellanic> kulelu88: were you guys at the ihub in jozi?
<Kilos> sjoe die mense gesels vanaand ne
<kulelu88> jozihub ja
<kulelu88> Padroni: I play: Nexiuz
<kulelu88> if anyone wants to vs. me I'll be there at 1.30am :D
<magellanic> cool stuff, space looked nice
<magellanic> and no wonder the fiber\
<Padroni> FFS
<Padroni> Can't get in to LOL
<Padroni> kulelu88: add me
<Padroni> we'll play later
<Padroni> my connection is for shite tonight
<kulelu88> I'll join a random server
<kulelu88> we had some lekker CS servers before, then they took them off
<Kilos> me needs to sleep. night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> magellanic: has the fire in cpt died down?
<magellanic> it has yes
<kulelu88> magellanic: Out of randomness, can you tolerate the winter?
<magellanic> I got used to it, it's harsh
<magellanic> I am here for 4 years, grew up in jhb
<kulelu88> so the day I can afford a holiday home, i'l llook at cpt for november till march 
<magellanic> well zuma just said no more foreigners will be able to buy and own land here, so it might end up becoming a buyers market soon :p
<kulelu88> magellanic: are you a developer?
<magellanic> I'm a devops guy
<kulelu88> Amazon?
<magellanic> contractor
<kulelu88> do you think devops as a service can work? magellanic 
<magellanic> how would that work?
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<kulelu88> or would it fall into more managed hosting? magellanic 
<captine> night all
<magellanic> what do you mean? I don't work for amazon if you are referring to their stack..
<kulelu88> magellanic: eg. big company runs many systems in the cloud, would like it to be managed/setup by someone who works with their devs and looks after their systems
<magellanic> oh, possibly
<kulelu88> the economics doesn't work for me
<magellanic> I think management layers already make it convenient for the big companies devs to do most stuff themselves
<magellanic> eg, heroku
<kulelu88> very valid point @mage
<kulelu88> magellanic: 
<magellanic> what do you do kulelu88 
<kulelu88> Analyst
<magellanic> cool
<Padroni> that is such a vague title...
<magellanic> enjoy? what tools do you work with mostly?
<kulelu88> I know Padroni  :D
<kulelu88> I use mostly custom internal tools
<magellanic> I see
<kulelu88> What do you guys use?
<magellanic> I mostly use non custom open source tools
<magellanic> :p
<kulelu88> wireshark :P
<magellanic> no, Padroni uses that I think :p
<superfly> kulelu88: we just use Google App Engine
<superfly> don't have to care about hardware, just make sure the software workds
<kulelu88> that's like Heroku I think
<superfly> *works
<superfly> ja, something like that I think. I'm not terribly familiar with Heroku
<superfly> I think the main difference with App Engine is that you kinda have to do things the GAE way. You pretty much write an application that makes use of their data layer and their tasks system. You can't deploy your own databases.
<kulelu88> aah that is the difference then. I think OpenShift allows you to deploy your own DB.
<kulelu88> I've been wanting to build a webapp for very long now. I just lack that enthusiasm @supe
<kulelu88> superfly: 
<superfly> the best way I've found to getting into things is finding a problem and writing a solution for it. 
<kulelu88> I have an idea I'd like to build. Thing is, there are existing solutions. (it is a forum). 
<magellanic> build it anyway, make it more locally relevant, easier to use
<magellanic> you learn the tools that way, for other things later
<kulelu88> you think a custom solution trumps a tested solution?
<magellanic> I second GAE - love it
<magellanic> doing such pet projects is a good learning experience
<magellanic> even if they amount to nothing
<kulelu88> i'm looking to make some moola
<superfly> kulelu88: no, but a custom solution can be a learning experience
<superfly> and I would rate a learning experience above making moola ;-)
<kulelu88> superfly: I think maybe a custom solution would be more appropriate for a really custom personal project?
<kulelu88> superfly: True :P
<magellanic> superfly: probably are aware of the new status dashboard? https://status.cloud.google.com/ there were blips today which concerned me earlier :p
<superfly> yes
<superfly> I get ALL the e-mails -_-
<magellanic> lol I see
<magellanic> I love the way they break down investigations there, and update them, kinda regularly through the process
<Padroni> anyone here watched Homeland yet?
<magellanic> nope
<kulelu88> local show?
<Padroni> odd
<Padroni> when I click on the first result for Google App Engine in Google
<Padroni> my Untangle blocks the page for malware
<Padroni> Host:clickserve.dartsearch.net
<Padroni> URL:http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/cl
<Padroni> this from the first result in Google, FOR Google
<magellanic> :/
<kulelu88> $500 dollars for you @ Padroni 
<Padroni> eh?
<magellanic> is it cloud.google.com/appengine/docs link?
<kulelu88> oh wait, unless thats a security flaw
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> the ad for app engine above it
<magellanic> oh heh
<Padroni> "Untangle says No"
<Padroni> I unblocked it.  URL leads here: https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs?gclid=CPPFzqLUnsQCFakSwwodqnkAZA
<Padroni> odd though, right?
<Padroni> unless my Untangle is full of crap, which I doubt
<Padroni> could just be due to a cross-site reference during the URL redirect
<Padroni> you know - for analytics purposes
<Padroni> they do that
<Padroni> anyhoo
<Padroni> I am off
<Padroni> later folks
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good night
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> cheers inetpro
<kulelu88> no sleep yet? Sq
<kulelu88> Squirm: 
<kulelu88> you here early Zarw 
<Squirm> Nothing yet kulelu88
<kulelu88> either you have sleep issues or you're a nightowl
<Squirm> Can't sleep
<kulelu88> warm milk?
<Squirm> My milk is off :/
<Squirm> I'm ok
<Squirm> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> Squirm: pong
<kulelu88> is Neo31 new here?
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-11
<Squirm> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> Squirm: pong
<Kilos> morning barrydk  and others
<Kilos> our power goes off in the next hour or so, so, you guys hold the fort
<Kilos> :p
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Môre oom
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> see yo9u this avy guys
<Kilos> you as well
<Padroni> o.o
<Padroni> morning all
<andrewlsd> Molweni amabuntu
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you?
<Padroni> feel like a game of warthunder?
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> actually, chat later, off to work
<andrewlsd> sorry dudes for lack of response.
<andrewlsd> ... was busy "researching" bluetooth headset/headphones.
<andrewlsd> Padroni, it's near impossible to play with a mouse. I need to borrow a joystick. (I even tried with a PS-like controller)
<Padroni> I play just fine with a mouse?
<andrewlsd> Padroni, my mouse is "iffy", it
<andrewlsd> ... it's one of those wireless mice you get free as corporate gifts.
<Kilos> hmm... can they be so late, or is it another strike day
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  Padroni  inetpro  and others too
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Padroni> hi Kilos / ThatGraemeGuy
<Padroni> hi inetpro
<Padroni> I have a nice gaming mouse, andrewlsd
<Padroni> but I use it on my desktop, which have no games installed on it
<Padroni> my laptop has a cheap wireless mouse
<Padroni> but after a while you get used to is, and you learn to play with what you got
<Padroni> I only play League of Legends and Warthunder
<Padroni> So I can't claim to be anything other than a casual gamer
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal hears the word gaming and are suddenly awake
<andrewlsd> I was hoping to play DCS
<andrewlsd> ... flight simulator
<Kilos> lo andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> ... coz I just want to "fly" .
<Kilos> why you showing afk?
<andrewlsd> I don't have time to develop a campaign nor do I want to have my games prematurely ended by being shot down all the time.
<andrewlsd> ... I'm a total gaming noob
<andrewlsd> Hi KIlos
<andrewlsd> ... I only installed Steam to find out what the hype was all about.
<Kilos> lol neelsie gets lots from them
<Kilos> he swears by steam
<mazal> Steam is awesome
<mazal> Does lots of great work for gamers
<mazal> Just a pitty the platform it runs on is so expensive :(
<andrewlsd> ... what, Steam platform?
<mazal> pc
<andrewlsd> I only tried the free-to-play stuff
<andrewlsd> mazal, lol
<mazal> No normal person can afford proper gaming pc in SA anymore
<andrewlsd> oh. 
<andrewlsd> I run it on my MX14 (alienware)
<mazal> A medium rig is now R13000 , without OS or software
<andrewlsd> my next door neighbour has a hectic setup. 4 screens, multiple top-of-the-line graphics cards, head tracking.
<andrewlsd> ... and an Occulus Rift
<andrewlsd> his "c" drive is a 512GB SSD.
<mazal> But as far as Steam itself goes , awesome. Great specials all the time , drives converting golden oldies game remakes to HD , drives game developers to develop for linux also , etc.
<mazal> They do great work
<andrewlsd> so yeah. thats serious cash.
<andrewlsd> +1 mazal
<mazal> It's thanx to Steam and their Steam OS project that many big name developers are starting to develop for Linux also , like gearbox with it's Borderlands project
<mazal> They even make their own servers available for online play for some of the older titles who shut down their own servers and then give you a copy of their steam version free if you have a valid disk based version and key
<mazal> And their linux library is growing by the week
<andrewlsd> +1
<Padroni> I gotta go
<Padroni> will be back later
 * andrewlsd lurks
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> but a parting gift:  Google 'Humble Bundle'
<Padroni> I paid R70 for Battlefield 3 and 4 other games
<Padroni> as part of their promotions
<mazal> Padroni: yeah , great deals there
<Padroni> later
<mazal> I haven't used them much as I am not a big indy fan
 * Symmetria dances around as he looks at his latest traffic stats
<Symmetria> we finally broke the level of more than 50% of our traffic is african sourced
<mazal> maaz I am hungry again , what have you got today ?
<Maaz> mazal: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> haha
 * mazal munbels
<mazal> maaz What's for breakfast ?
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<Kilos> he sees i am as a command i think
<andrewlsd> +1 Symmetria
<Padroni> Kilos: 
<Padroni> pvt?
<andrewlsd> Cheers folks, am away for a bit.
<Padroni> Eish.  I cancelled my DSTV 2 years ago.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> This morning I receive a mail: We noticed you recently cancelled your subscription.  Do you mind doing this short survey on our service?
<Padroni> RECENTLY?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they just woke up
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Africa
<Padroni> yeah
<Padroni> Afri-can't
<Kilos> hi8 TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Padroni>  hi TinuvaMac
 * Padroni is hungry
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal too
<mazal> Maaz maak 'n plan man
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<Kilos> youre mouth controls you
<inetpro> Maaz: I am hungry again , what
<Maaz> inetpro: I am hungry again , what have you got today ?
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Maaz: forget I am hungry again , what
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<inetpro> good mornings
<Padroni> Hi DarkSurferZA
<DarkSurferZA> Yo, just a sec
<DarkSurferZA> yo
<inetpro> wb DarkSurferZA
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: ask staffers for a cloak at #freenode
<inetpro> highvoltage: thanks for mentioning apt the other day 
<DarkSurferZA> yo inetpro , havent considered a cloak just yet. Not sure if the privacy thing is a real issue when you roam on a 3g connection.
<DarkSurferZA> you think it is worth it?
<inetpro> rather be safe
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> some of us here makes port-scan jokes and get into trouble when we see an IP
 * Padroni goes and sits in the corner again
<inetpro> :-)
<Padroni> hehe
<inetpro> Padroni: that's my spot
<Padroni> damnit
 * Padroni gets up and walks away
<inetpro> ai!
<DarkSurferZA> haha, if a port scan reveals anything of note in your environment, you're  going to have a bad time
<Padroni> indeed
 * Padroni shoots another Win8 user in frustration
<DarkSurferZA> i usually tell lies when any of my servers are port scanned. lots of "windows" services exposed
<DarkSurferZA> what do you have against windows 8 man?
<Padroni> lol
<DarkSurferZA> everything has a purpose. sadly, even windows. ok, except mac. their only purpose is ... actually, what are macs good for?
<Padroni> the fact that I have to help them figure out their OS?
<Padroni> They look pretty
<Padroni> I think that is what they do.
<Padroni> gives hipsters something to aspire to
<Padroni> Speaking of which - I just packed up my iMac this morning.  After 4 years of sitting on my desk, being unplugged
<Padroni> my employer decided they need it more than I do
<Padroni> so I am sending it back
<DarkSurferZA> guy, it looks pretty on the shelf. at R20k+, its a pretty expensive ornament 
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> it served a purpose to me once, I will not deny it
<Padroni> but I kinda evolved past OSX 
<Padroni> it does not impress anymore
<Padroni> I can hear Telkom outside
<Padroni> re-tarring my driveway
<Padroni> where they dug trenches to lay new cable
<Padroni> had them replace most of the cable in my street last year
<Zafig> Good day to you all. Sorry to intrude upon your discussion. I am a local Ubuntu user and need some technical help. Is this the right channel to ask?
<confluency> Yes. Go for it.
<Zafig> Thank you!
<Padroni> You have arrived.  Speak your mind, son
<Zafig> I got an error message when I booted up my machine today.  I should take 1 minute to type it out for you ... thanks
<Zafig> "The disk drive for /mnt/wwn-0x50004cf20ea1581f-part1 is not ready yet or not present.  Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<Zafig> I had an issue with my external USB drives yesterday, and played aroudn with a few suggestions I foudn on the web, and suspect that this has something to do with the problem
<confluency> IWhat issue, and what suggestions?
<confluency> Do you absolutely need the drive to be present at boot-up? If not, just skip it and fix it once you've booted.
<Zafig> The USB external drive would immediately and automatically remount everytime I clicked on "safely remove"
<Zafig> Ok, thanks Confluency, No I do not need the drive top be present. So I will be glad to fix it after I've booted. How do I fix it?
<confluency> What did you do to try to fix the remounting problem?
<Zafig> Thats a question ....
<Zafig> One thing I did was change moutn settings in Disks ...... But I also ran some script (which I would have to try and retrieve now, I foudn it on some site)
<Zafig> sorry for my typos, I'll try to type more carefully ...
<confluency> In future, I suggest that you carefully log stuff like this somewhere safe. Otherwise it will be very difficult for you or anyone else to figure out what you did aftwreards.
<confluency> If you can't remember the day after, imagine trying to decipher this a year later. ;)
<Zafig> Thanks, that sounds intuitively right !! GRIN/Squirm .... I'll do that in future for sure
<confluency> Please try to retrace your steps now and remember what you changed.  There are several open bugs for drives automatically remounting.
<Zafig> Okay thanks, I'll do that, but it may take some time.
<confluency> Check your browser history -- you may be able to find the site that way. Did you save the script somewhere?
<Zafig> Yes, I'll check browser history, and send the link thru when I find it. The changes I did in Disks, are more easy to remember though ...  I opened "Disks", then did "Edit Mount Options"
<confluency> I think Disks is a GUI interface to /etc/fstab.
<confluency> Whatever script you ran may have changed those settings again.
<Zafig> Yes, Disks is a GUI
<confluency> I know it's a GUI; I'm not sure exactly what it does under the hood. But it probably just edits /etc/fstab.
<Zafig> I am totally unfamiliar with /etc/fstab
<Zafig> so I'll take your word for it ... thanks
<confluency> It's the configuration file which stores information about mounting various disks.  It does look like Disks edits that file. https://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/01/daily-ubuntu-tips-mount-partitions-in-ubuntu-from-your-desktop-gui/ 
<confluency> A script is likely to have edited the file directly.
<Zafig> yes...
<Zafig> is there any  script for changing disk mountings back to 'default'?
<Zafig> Confluency, is there anyway I can post a screen shot of the 'suggestion' from yesterday?
<Zafig> Or shall I type it out?
<Zafig> Its not long?
<confluency> What format is it in now?
<Zafig> Here goes: this is what I first did: sudo apt-get install udisks
<Zafig> then:  sudo udisks --unmount /dev/sb1 && udisks --detach /dev/sb1
<Zafig> sorry thay should be: /dev/sbd1
<Zafig> sorry: /dev/sdb1 !!
<confluency> OK. Is that the "script"?
<Zafig> thats what I ran from terminal
<confluency> Is that what you were talking about earlier when you said you ran a script?
<Zafig> Yes
<Zafig> I'll check and see I there was anything else
<confluency> That shouldn't have changed anything permanently in your config; it's just a one-off command to unmount a drive. You do have udisks installed now; I'm trying to find out if that package also installs any kind of daemon. 
<confluency> I think that you will have a new service running now, but I don't know if that's going to change anything.
<Zafig> yes
<confluency> You can probably just reverse your changes in Disks.
<confluency> What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Zafig> Okay Ill have a look there now
<Zafig> 14.04
<confluency> Have you been running Ubuntu long? Did you have the remounting problem in previous versions?
<Zafig> I had 14.04 32bit as dual boot with WinXP for long time. Just this week upgraded to 14.04 64bit, and installed virtualbox and then inside virtualboxinstalled WinXP guest. The hard drive problem only seemed to occur after I setup the Virtualbox and WinXP with gusetadditions so I could acces the drive in WinXP , 
<mazal> I had that same issue a while back. Was on 12.04. It happened only with a specific seagate external and was unable to find a fix unfortunately
<Zafig> My hard drive is a Transcend USB 3.0
<Padroni> I gotta run.  Laters, folks.
<confluency> Hmm. I'm afraid I don't know very much about this kind of setup, which is what is likely to be the root cause of your problem.
<Zafig> I just noticed, my other USB external drive is mounted, but is not showing in the 'launcher'
<Zafig> Well, thanks for your willingness to have tried  help me ...
<confluency> Possibly someone else will know more about this specific issue. If you don't find help in this channel, you can also try the mailing list, or another LUG. Whereabouts in ZA are you?
<Zafig> I am in Pietermaritzburg, KZN
<Zafig> Sorry, I'm such a Newbie, which 'mailing list'?
<confluency> I don't think there's an existing Linux User Group in KZN. You can try the ubuntu-za mailing list, though: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<Zafig> Okay, thanks ..!
<confluency> You can also try #ubuntu on this server -- that's the global Ubuntu help channel.
<confluency> Which has > 1000 users.
<Zafig> Thanks confluence, appreciate it muchly
<confluency> It scrolls pretty quickly, so try to summarise your problem into a coherent block of text. ;)
<Zafig> Thanks for your advice. I'll give your suggestions a go :-)
<Squirm> 'lo
<DarkSurferZA> guys, anyone have an opinion on docker?
<magellanic> looks interesting, heard good things
<magellanic> been meaning to try it
<DarkSurferZA> looks like a good product, but the architecture looks questionable
<DarkSurferZA> also, why docker and not openvz?
<DarkSurferZA> so many difficult choices
<magellanic> no idea, haven't compared them, what are you looking to do with it?
<DarkSurferZA> container based virtualisation, but everyone is all docker hyped, and i am just sitting here like, WTF man
<magellanic> seems like it has a bigger community
<DarkSurferZA> yeah, it does
<DarkSurferZA> but you know how popular != better
<magellanic> yes
<magellanic> yes. you want to pick a project that's well maintained/supported though, IMO
<DarkSurferZA> the technical bit behind docker just makes me afraid. when something is architected badly, its always going to be bad when it scales
<magellanic> I haven't look too much into it, what about it concerns you?
<magellanic> I'm interested in it mostly because google's container engine use it.
<magellanic> that offering is all about scale
<magellanic> https://cloud.google.com/container-engine/
<magellanic> welcome oom
<magellanic> :D
<Kilos> ty power came again back
<magellanic> oh are they load shedding again
<Kilos> next time is in two weeks time then this area is done
<Kilos> na they are putting all the overhead cables to houses underground
<DarkSurferZA> 3ofcoins.net/2014/12/06/of-containers-docers-rockets-and-deamons
<DarkSurferZA> kindda sums up the bad
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Padroni> hi all
<Padroni> I just realized something
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> what
<DarkSurferZA> also coreos.com/blog/rocket/
<Padroni> my next batch of homebrewed beer will be ready on Saturday
<Kilos> lol
 * Padroni plans on spending most of Saturday testing the new batch
<Kilos> belly grumbling already
<Padroni> you leave my belly out of this
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> we talked abou this, Kilos
<DarkSurferZA> i understand docker is just a config file for a container, and openvz is the container, so shipping is quick.
<Padroni> "Never trust a skinny chef."
<Padroni> same principle for brewers
<Kilos> wait till your knees [ack up from carrying the belly weight all the time
<Kilos> pack
<Padroni> I weigh less than 100Kg
<Padroni> I think they will be fine
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> lol
<DarkSurferZA> but with chef, ansible, puppet and saltstack,, the push configs into actual containers, i still dont understand why the *nix zealots havent abolished it
<DarkSurferZA> i mean, the criticism when there is a new gnome release gos on for months, but no comment on the fact that the docker architecture just cant scale to the end goal
<magellanic> rocket's points are interesting I thought
<magellanic> looks like they are about security though, not scaling? what do you mean when you say can't scale to the end goal
<kulelu88> how do I automatically "identify with the services" each time I open IRC/xchat?
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  2days in a row. wow
<kulelu88> ja oom. hoegaanit?
<Trixar_za> kulelu88: In the network list, edit the network and add a password
<Kilos> in your client you edit freenode and where you choose channels enter yor passwords below
<Trixar_za> No wait, I'm wrong - lol
<Trixar_za> You want to modify the connect commands
<Kilos> 2 places to enter password
<kulelu88> oh ja. it's done in the network/server for each server
<Trixar_za> I'm thinking my znc login
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> goed dankie kulelu88  en jy?
<kulelu88> im good
<Trixar_za> I prefer HexChat these days though - it's more organized in some ways
<Kilos> inetpro  superfly  hello
<Trixar_za> And he leaves - lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> trying it out
<Trixar_za> wb kulelu88
<Kilos> didnt work kulelu88  
<kulelu88> I am identified as kulelu88 
<Kilos> oh you havent been cloaked yet?
<kulelu88> I was cloaked previously, but I am letting that username expire
<Kilos> then just cloak this one
<kulelu88> Can we get cloaked with our own domains?
<Kilos> ask staff at #freenode
<kulelu88> oom I have to wait a while before they will cloak me
<Kilos> wb DarkSurferZA  
<Kilos> why?
<kulelu88> i think that their rules
<Kilos> if your old nick was cloaked you can just group this one to it and it will be cloaked
<kulelu88> that is interesting
<Kilos> kulelu88  there are commands to do it with
<Trixar_za> Hehehe
<Trixar_za> I just learned the power of write and wall
<DarkSurferZA> i dont think you can spawn up 1000 containers on a single machine using an architecture where everything runs off of a single process - as root
<DarkSurferZA> the security implications sound a bit ouch if one gets woops
<magellanic> fair enough. container engine does this across many hosts though
<kulelu88> Was he referring to docker containers? @ magellanic 
<magellanic> yep
<kulelu88> magellanic: can I pick your brain about dockerfiles?
<magellanic> I don't have much experience with it, but go ahead
<kulelu88> magellanic: say I create an Ubuntu + Py container that just has the basics going (python + setup tools + pip)
<kulelu88> now I want to create a specific dockerfile for django. Do I write a dockerfile and spin it on top of the Python image to create a Django image?
<magellanic> first off, I'd search the current list of public images for django
<kulelu88> magellanic: good idea
<magellanic> and second as you describe sounds right, build on top of the image you have, if that's appropriate
<magellanic> see "creating your own images" over at https://docs.docker.com/userguide/dockerimages/
<kulelu88> thanks
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo :)
<nlsthzn> *sigh* - http://yro.slashdot.org/story/15/03/10/2250207/south-african-government-issues-plans-to-censor-internet
<magellanic> time to protest? :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> take to the streets :)
<Kilos> as long as they dont censor irc it wont affect me
<kulelu88> forget internet. you saw how they robbed that tv presenter on live tv!!!
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> sharpen those toyi-toyi skills..
<Kilos> Maaz  tell ThatGraemeGuy  Nice move adding the /spawn in so peeps can see it immediately. and your reactor switch rocks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<nlsthzn> what is the ZA minetest server uncle Kilos ?
 * nlsthzn is installing it to see what you guys have been up too
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.za.net
<Kilos> and we have a minetest channel #minetest-za
<Kilos> nlsthzn  tell me if you spawn in the new hut please
<nlsthzn> hmmm
<nlsthzn> is it typically slow?
<nlsthzn> keeps saying item definitions
<Kilos> first time in takes a while 
<Kilos> after that its better
<nlsthzn> ah ok and I am a bit away from ZA land too :p
<Kilos> also when you open it you untick lots of things that slow it down
<Kilos> let me see how to get there
<Kilos> in settings i only have smooth lighting ticked
 * nlsthzn is sure his PC can handle what ever minetest can throw at it
<nlsthzn> except if it is coded like crap
<Kilos> no man it be lekker
<nlsthzn> but then I simply remove it and be on my way ;)
<Kilos> unticking that stuff speeds up login
<Trixar_za> mods might be, but generally the server and client is pretty well coded
<Trixar_za> I would untick the shader stuff though. Slows down stuff and is really not needed
<Trixar_za> And don't use the Linux distro's version. Use the one on launchpad :P
<Kilos> the ppa
<nlsthzn> ah so I have an outdated client
<Trixar_za> I have Enable Particles, 3D Clouds and Fancy Trees enabled
<nlsthzn> because it still hasn't logged in >.<
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> :/
<Trixar_za> Yeah 0.4.11 is the latest
<nlsthzn> stand by
<Trixar_za> And it runs pretty fast
<Kilos> takes under 1min to login
<Trixar_za> Faster than 0.4.10 atleast :P
<nlsthzn> upgrading now
<Kilos> remove that one and get the latest nlsthzn  
<Kilos> oh ok
<nlsthzn> ;)
<nlsthzn> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trixar_za> My server is @ rock.gigirc.com
<Trixar_za> I need to change the spawn point. Hmmm
 * nlsthzn is busy logging in again
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds/+build/7047883
<nlsthzn> https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Kilos> is it working?
<nlsthzn> and I am in
<nlsthzn> a little hut
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> near me
<nlsthzn> *ugh* I never liked minecraft that much
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> It's not minecraft
<nlsthzn> some thing
<Trixar_za> Well, not how mine is anyway. I never liked the whole craft part. The build part was more fun
<Trixar_za> So mine is a creative server
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<nlsthzn> put all the bells and whistles on 
<nlsthzn> wanna see if my PC dies
<Mopkop> Hello all!
<Trixar_za> It will run generally well. It's the shader stuff that will slow it down to a drag
<Trixar_za> Especially if you have HD texture packs loaded
<nlsthzn> still 60fps 
<Mopkop> Amazon should really get a Kindle reader for linux.
<Trixar_za> Right - reasonable spawn point added
<nlsthzn> so are there mobs in the game?
<nlsthzn> will I die at night/
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> no mobs 
<Kilos> peaceful game
<Trixar_za> Not sure about theirs, but mine has mobs. I removed the hostile ones though because they kept destroying stuff
<nlsthzn> looks good... perhaps I will join in the fun and games one day :)
<Kilos> go see graemes place
<Kilos> from the hut you choose a teleport to graeme
<Trixar_za> What your server address again@ Kilos
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.za.net
<nlsthzn> ... Shadow of Mordor coming to Linux... download size - just a little less than 48GB
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> i just go there for a few minutes everyday
<nlsthzn> but the game looks AMAZING
<Trixar_za> Oh dear, I added myself without a password
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> minetest eats 100m an hour data
<Kilos> we dont bother with passwords Trixar_za  
<Kilos> only peaceful peeps there
<Trixar_za> Depends on what you have added and what you do
<Trixar_za> Set it to public announce and you'll see why that might be a bad idea
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> go see by ThatGraemeGuy  s place he has the most funny stuffs
<Kilos> nono we dont want bad peeps there
<Kilos> i get lost in his place
<Trixar_za> Check out my server too. It spawns you in the most interesting place at the moment
<Kilos> link?
<Trixar_za> Just don't destroy the stuff protecting the lava stuff or it will leak out. Even if the glass has visible gaps in it
<Trixar_za> rock.gigirc.com
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> lots of 404 errors
<Trixar_za> When last did you guys update the mods and server?
<Kilos> last week i think
<Kilos> why you getting errors
<Kilos> something wrong by you
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.za.net
<Kilos> your place looks good with all the lava stuffs
<Trixar_za> No, it's fetch errors. So it's your side :P
<Kilos> fetch what?
<Kilos> i go in fine and neelsie is there atm i think
<Trixar_za> Mostly I've just been experimenting with the water and lava containment ability of glass panels
<Trixar_za> You can leave gaps people can walk through because technically it's a complete 'block' that's there even if it doesn't look or act like it
<Trixar_za> Curl fetch
<Trixar_za> It's how the server sends the client the mod and block data
<Kilos> i dunno about that stuff man
<Kilos> i work the hard way
<Trixar_za> Could just be my lag though...
<Kilos> i have nearly no lag there
<Kilos> you on adsl?
 * nlsthzn was there
<Trixar_za> No, 3G - maybe I shoudl switch to my phone
 * nlsthzn isn't there now :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> broadband or stay away is my motto when it comes to gamign
<Kilos> graeme will tell you to get a decent connection
<Trixar_za> But you might notice that I kind of optimize my server so while it might be slightly slow with the initial media download (takes a few minutes), it runs pretty slightly and I can play it even on EDGE :P
<Kilos> ya 3g is too expensive
<Kilos> ya i saw it was lekker
<Trixar_za> graeme probably needs to decide what mods are useful and which are not :P
<Kilos> didnt take a minute to login i think
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Kilos> go look at graems place and see all the stuff he has
<Kilos> and quarries all over and automated planters and harvesters i think
<Kilos> and teleport tubes for ores from quarry
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 7 hours, 4 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-11 02:13:20 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-03-11 08:36:49 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what did he break now
<Trixar_za> Graeme probably needs to minimize his stuff
<Trixar_za> his media download is huge
<Trixar_za> No wonder you use 100MB an hour :P
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> (Since the initial download is already a large chunk of that)
<Kilos> he has stuff underground too
<Trixar_za> Also I had to go offline and quickly buy airtime because of stupid 8ta
<Kilos> ai! 8ta rocks here
<Kilos> i got 4g 
<Trixar_za> I lost about R11 because 8ta now stops using paid data at around 8MB and apparently R3 of free airtime
<Trixar_za> On the 2GB+1GB promo now
<Kilos> wow mine uses all data and doesnt touch airtime
<Trixar_za> Let's try this again
<Trixar_za> On a 7.2Mb/s 3G modem :P
<Kilos> ya me too
<Trixar_za> Now the modem only needed 4MB?
<Trixar_za> Probably already cached the previous data - lol
<Kilos> ya must be
<Kilos> first time logins always take a while
<Kilos> you got wolves running around at your place
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I see you have sheep and mice too
<Kilos> lol them we eat
<Trixar_za> Get chicken instead
<Kilos> heal you quick if you lose hearts
<Trixar_za> Mine's creative, so you can just get yourself fried chicken and heal like that
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats cheating
<Trixar_za> The admin armor used to heal you too, but somehow I broke that
<Trixar_za> Also why a reactor?
<Kilos> power
<Kilos> we got 3
<Trixar_za> I thought it was fake
<Trixar_za> But it wasn't
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> one of mine is turned off
<Kilos> you need power to run all the mv machines we have
<Trixar_za> Did you notice my sneak jump elevator?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> was too busy ducking wolves
<kulelu88> what game is that?
<Kilos> minetest
<kulelu88> multiplayer online?
<Kilos> ya
<Trixar_za> lol - the wolves don't kill you unless you attack them
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Actually, you can turn them into wardogs by giving them meat
<Kilos> sjoe
<kulelu88> what server are you guys on?
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.za.net
<kulelu88> so I DL minetest and join that server?
<Kilos> you install the app
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Trixar_za> Same with the spiders
<Trixar_za> Catch a bee and feed it to the spider and it becomes a warspider - it tries to follow you around, but the AI is pretty dumb
<Kilos> no man i cant keep watching fore goggas all over
<kulelu88> did a local fellow build that game?
<Kilos> a group of us
<Kilos> we played for some months till we were broke
<kulelu88> I see minetest in ubuntu software centre
<Kilos> thats old
<kulelu88> what version are you guys using?
<Kilos> i use https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds/+build/7047883
<Kilos> 4.10 or 4.11
<kulelu88> does anybody use a nokia symbian phone?
<Kilos> Minetest 0.4.11
<kulelu88> software centre runs on 0.4.9
<Kilos> ya too old i think
<Squirm> Evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Trixar_za> You should check out luke's castle @ Kilos
<Trixar_za> He built it in the sky :P
<kulelu88> I shall be joining soon
<kulelu88> tonight in fact
<Kilos> lol we have something in the sky as well
<Kilos> forget what
<Squirm> Trixar_za: don't break my house
<Trixar_za> Your house?
<Kilos> we havent added a teleport thing to him yet
<Squirm> on minetest
<Trixar_za> Where's your house? :P
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I have no idea
<Squirm> Well
<Kilos> west of mine
<Squirm> Follow the sun rise
<Squirm> from the main area
<Trixar_za> If it's near the old spawn area...
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<kulelu88> can somebody http://pastee.org the instructions for how to join the minetest server?
<Kilos> have you installed the game kulelu88  
<kulelu88> I shall do so later. I am on-shift now
<Kilos> once installed it easy
<Kilos> well be here
<Kilos> but we should chat minetest on #minetest-za
<Kilos> the pro will ai! us again
<kulelu88> its the same folks here and there :-/
<Trixar_za> Hmmm - still don't see it Squirm
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> ya but it doesnt spam our community channel
<Trixar_za> Pro can ai me all he wants
<Trixar_za> Squirm: Is it the rainbow one?
<Kilos> no man hes battling
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> 1sec
<Squirm> How do I find out where I am
<Squirm> Can't bring up that little bar thing
<Kilos> with t you mean
<Trixar_za> F5?
<Squirm> Thanks Trixar_za
<Squirm> 93.3
<Squirm> 24.5
<Squirm> 188.6
<Squirm> As they appear, left to right
<Kilos> you should see each others nicks in white if you look around
<Kilos> i go eat
<Trixar_za> Oh, you probably mean on Graeme's server
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> Yes?
<Trixar_za> Because at mine there's just a stone tower thingy
<Trixar_za> /teleport is fun
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> What server do you have?
<Trixar_za> It's a minetest server based on the latest github build
<Trixar_za> You should rather ask what mods I have :P
<Trixar_za> Side note - I want reactors now
<Trixar_za> Oh hey Squirm, it's working
<Trixar_za> I just had to use a hoe *snicker*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> major job that Trixar_za  
<Kilos> oh you just create them
<Trixar_za> Creative server yeah - I just will it and it's there - lol
<Kilos> making the uranium sticks is a major job
<Kilos> all those things that refine the uranium took weeks to build
<Kilos> are you in our game now?
<Kilos> Trixar_za  ^
<Kilos> you must go see flys ship as well
<Trixar_za> No Kilos
<Trixar_za> Also yours is a little heavy - lol
<Kilos> you should just look man, even iff slowly
<Kilos> will give you ideas for your
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> go from the travel hub to all the places on it
<Squirm> btw Trixar_za, moving to linode
<Squirm> Gives me what I want and it's cheaper
<Trixar_za> Ok
<Trixar_za> Just don't use the Japanese one :P
<Squirm> Will let you know how things go this week
<Squirm> It's hosted in London
<Trixar_za> Ok - cool
<Squirm> Supposedly best latency to SA
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Where is this ship thing
<Kilos> dam
<Kilos> and graemes pyramid
<Kilos> teleporting is the answer for long distances
<Trixar_za> The Pyramid is easy to make though
<Kilos> look inside
<Kilos> and under
<Trixar_za> Under?
<Kilos> in the centre is a water thing you go into and then go down
<Trixar_za> How do you even get into the pyramid
<Kilos> haha that was a tunnel somewhere on on of the sides
<Kilos> didnt the hub take you inside
<Trixar_za> No, it drops you outside
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ill login when kulelu88  gets there
<Trixar_za> Oh, the tunnel was blocked with sand
<Trixar_za> Somebody probably thought it was funny
<Kilos> ai!
<Trixar_za> There's nothing in the middle thing
<Kilos> wait im coming
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> what broke
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> thanks Kilos, did I miss anything?
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> we missed you
<Trixar_za> See, he went ai anyway
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai! means hes having probs or someone broke something he has to fix
<Kilos> or the logs are too much to read
<Trixar_za> Well as far as he knows I'm completely innocent
<Kilos> ya me too
<Trixar_za> Although I have to say, your minetest is very heavy - that's why it uses so much data
<Kilos> but he is very nosy so will check im sure
<Trixar_za> Mine uses like 1/3 of the data for the same time period
<Kilos> ya it killed us data wise
<Kilos> but dont forget ours is large hey
<Kilos> the deep is a mine 5ks down
<Trixar_za> It's something more. The server hits you harder. The client uses more resources
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> can that be sorted?
<Kilos> if we could cut data use then lots of thew old team will play again
<Trixar_za> Maybe - but it looks like you guys started with an older base and just kept adding to it to keep compatibility with the old map
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> Trixar_za: maybe it was Padroni
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> was an old map that was edited to get new ores closer to home
<Trixar_za> Padroni?
<Trixar_za> I'd probably start by updating the server and mods and figure out which mods aren't needed anymore and can be removed without breaking compatibility with current content. Even updated mods can have errors.
<Trixar_za> A lot of the mobs that was needed for the older servers is now included with the main server too
<Trixar_za> mods*
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> thats big work
<Trixar_za> Also - GROW MY WHEATY DARLINGS
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> huh?
<Trixar_za> I planted wheat 
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I also made a little sky walking trick
<Kilos> haha
<Trixar_za> If used correctly you can actually get down without getting hurt
<Kilos> ya i flew once in that creative mode
<Trixar_za> The last one is tricky because you have to aim to land on the picket fence
<Trixar_za> Nah, it's designed to work without fly. It's glass skylight blocks
<Kilos> then it was some function graeme gave me for a bit
<Kilos> was nice for cutting tops off tall trees
<Kilos> we built that whole world starting with picks and shovels
<Kilos> started like cavemen'
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> WorldEdit makes it much easier
<Trixar_za> Well, WorldEdit and fly :P
<Trixar_za> WorldEdit actually has a weird effect where it doesn't activate physics for blocks unless you build as close as one block away from it
<Trixar_za> so you can technically have air filled spots underwater
<Trixar_za> or have sand 'float' at enterences or gaps
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Although for lava or water the physics resets at reboot too and for a few other stuff
<Trixar_za> so physics catch up quickly then
 * Kilos waits for #minetest-za
<Kilos> and ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: when last did you go to trello?
<Kilos> inetpro  what is broken
<Kilos> this morning
<inetpro> why you not doing thing there?
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> i archived something
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> i had power off today as well
<inetpro> excuses, excuses
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where are the other two?
<Kilos> what did you guys break
<inetpro> nah, think it was a line issue
<Kilos> its gonna break more often if they censor the internet
<inetpro> musta happened just when I turned my back to go home
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 7 hours, 4 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-11 02:13:20 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-03-11 08:36:49 PDT
<Kilos> i dunno when pdt is
<Kilos>  17:36]
<inetpro> date -d '2015-03-11 08:36:49 PDT'
<inetpro> Wed Mar 11 17:36:49 SAST 2015
<Kilos> thats when you died
<inetpro> was actually before that
<inetpro> that's when inetpro timed out
<Kilos> thats when you left my channel
<Kilos> ya him
<Kilos> he is you
<inetpro> the real time was more like 17:32
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so you even ping timeout in slow motion
<Kilos> hi Dirtydeedsman  
<Kilos> lol that nick doesnt promote trust very easliy
<Dirtydeedsman> ha ha ha got it from an Old Swazzeneeger moovie called The Eraser
<Dirtydeedsman> Not sure actually if it was swazzeeeeennnngerererrrr or Van Dame
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> another one that needs a cloaked ip
<Dirtydeedsman> are there any programmers here? want to learn a language
<Kilos> ya there are
<Kilos> learn python
<Dirtydeedsman> got basic python coding and matlab but thinking either java or C whats better or easier?
<Kilos> asl nuvolari  about java , he is our java man
<Kilos> s/asl/ask
<Kilos> and ask inetpro  or superfly  what else to do
<kulelu88> Squirm: Digital Ocean is cheaper than Linode
<Dirtydeedsman> what what what?
<Squirm> kulelu88: Will have a look into it
<Kilos> even tumbleweed  or highvoltage   can advise you
<Kilos> and Squirm  is the redhat man
<kulelu88> I found 1 cheaper than DO also. Although last time I got burned with another company and I complained repeatedly to their card processor till they got struck off
<Squirm> Kilos: not really anymore
<Kilos> oh my
<kulelu88> eeuww dont use words such as Java here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari  likes it and is good at it
<Dirtydeedsman> Got audited by RedHat because we have a slightly illegal modification of Red hat enterprise running anf they didnt like that 
<Squirm> kulelu88: only difference, is with DO you get 6Gb more DIsk space
<Squirm> lol Dirtydeedsman
<Trixar_za> Squirm: Ferris Beuller's Day Off - Nice choice :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: Yeah
<Squirm> and it's for the girlfriend - But I'll definitely watch it again
<kulelu88> I hear the captonians are building their own power stations now and in 2020, if Helen still doesn't step down, they are going to annex and become the republic of the cape
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Speaking of which, better delete. Took a while to do
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> wait
<Squirm> I lie
<Squirm> after tonight
<Dirtydeedsman> Looking at Cape Town isnt it like its own country already?
<Trixar_za> Check out War Games from the same era
<Squirm> Dirtydeedsman: They try and be
<Squirm> kulelu88: I saw that
<kulelu88> I couldn't live amongst so many hipsters
<kulelu88> and that winter
<Squirm> lol
<Dirtydeedsman> lived there for a week, hated it
<Squirm> The hipsters I can deal with
<kulelu88> otherwise, if they had feb weather year-round, i'd be there!
<Squirm> I will soon experience my first winter
<Squirm> I've lived here for almost 5 months now, been good
<Squirm> But haven't had a winter
<Kilos> rains all winter
<Dirtydeedsman> was in a horrible place called Claremont and no one sleeps 
<Squirm> I moved from a freezing cold winter, to a wet winter
<Squirm> Dirtydeedsman: That's kind of were I want to move to :P
<Trixar_za> Squirm: If it's for the girlfriend, get The Breakfast Club - for some reason girls love it
<Squirm> Well, not *too* Claremont, but closer
<Squirm> Trixar_za: will have a look into it
<Trixar_za> It's a good movie, but I didn't expect the reaction I got from a 25 year old - lol
<Squirm> Trixar_za: Escape from Monkey Island? Really?
<Squirm> at this age?
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Dirtydeedsman> between claremont and observatory? 
<Trixar_za> I have 1, 2 and 3
<Trixar_za> I just need escape to complete it
<Squirm> Kennilworth
<Squirm> Or... Somewhere like Harfield village
<Dirtydeedsman> there is a mall there.....good ribs at the spur
<kulelu88> what is this term "girlfriend" you speak of? that is some foreign alien language on IRC
<Trixar_za> But first, I want to see if I can't make it a little smaller
<Squirm> kulelu88: she lives 2000km away, so... pretty much
<Trixar_za> iso2bin and ecm might be useful :P
<kulelu88> as long as you didn't meet her on IRC and she is a "she"
<Squirm> kulelu88: both true
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> Met her irl and she's a she
<Squirm> I can promise you that.....
<Squirm> even Trixar_za has met her :P
<Trixar_za> Yeah - when they were on holiday here
<kulelu88> let me download minetest and become a digital engineer
<Squirm> Still have to meet ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> and superfly
<Dirtydeedsman> what do you guys think of this web censorship by the FPB?
<kulelu88> Squirm: Are you 24/25 years old (iirc) ?
<superfly> Squirm: heh. and we live around the corner from each other
<Squirm> superfly: yeah... well... used to
<superfly> Squirm: you moved?
<Squirm> 1.5 weeks ago unfortunatly
<superfly> Ah. Where to?
<Squirm> Not too far up
<Squirm> Plumstead
<kulelu88> is there cheap rentals + +10MB internet anywhere in the cape? superfly Squirm 
<Squirm> Little room with a separate entrance and an en-suite
<superfly> Squirm: ah, OK
<Squirm> and free net and water and electricity
<Squirm> and super cheap
<superfly> nice!
<superfly> kulelu88: rentals?
<Squirm> and not in the crazy ass house that I used to stay in
<kulelu88> rental rate? Squirm 
<Squirm> Own flat, or shared?
<kulelu88> superfly: apartment, outbuilding
<Squirm> uh
<superfly> kulelu88: gotcha. dunno. checked gumtree?
<Squirm> you can get a bachelor flat for R3500, if you're lucky
<kulelu88> yeah, everything is expensive
<kulelu88> well that isn't
<Squirm> I found one
<Squirm> but then I have this
<Squirm> but generally that's R3500 excl electricity
<Squirm> and with no net
<Squirm> R3500 will get you a shared house, maybe R4000 somewhere decent enough to have net
<Squirm> apartments go for R4500, excl water and electricity and obviously net
<kulelu88> relatively speaking , it is kind of cheap
<Squirm> R4500 might be a little cheap
<Squirm> kulelu88: http://www.gumtree.co.za/s-houses-flats-for-rent/southern-suburbs/v1c9078l3100008p1
<kulelu88> Tell me how the winter is and I can try in september Squirm :D
<Squirm> kulelu88: will do. Where are you based now?
<Kilos> lol cold and wet
<kulelu88> PTA/JHB
<kulelu88> at all costs, I want to avoid winter
<kulelu88> oom did you surf in june back at the coast? :P
<Kilos> in durban ya
<Squirm> Kilos: I'm in Durbs this weekend LD
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> in the cape i cant touch the water in summer
<Squirm> Kilos: I swam
<Squirm> once..
<Squirm> Then I gave up
<Squirm> I have a pool at this house I can use now though
<Kilos> lol that water is same as fridge water squirm
<kulelu88> they say you need a wetsuit for the cold water
<Squirm> kulelu88: not in summer
<Kilos> yes even in summer in the cape
<Squirm> but it's a little more pleasant with a wetsuit
<Kilos> in durbs you dont need one ever
<Squirm> I was fine without one
<Squirm> But Cape Town summer sea is about the same, maybe a little colder than Durban winter sea
<kulelu88> some people say that a lot of capetonians are relocating to Balito. 
<Kilos> Squirm  you must have some dolphin blood then
<Squirm> ug
<Squirm> Ask nuvolari about ballito :D
<Squirm> it's full of development
<Squirm> people swarming in for the last 5/6 years
<Squirm> Estate after estate
<kulelu88> it's kind of like the lekker KZN weather without the filth that Durban has
<Squirm> Yeah
<Squirm> True
<Squirm> but then I guess I'd live like Salt Rock
<Squirm> Or Umdloti
<kulelu88> Let me rather try there :D
<Squirm> maybe not as far as Zinkwazi though
<Kilos> kulelu88  its even warmer further north
<Squirm> I've been to Richard's Bay once, many years ago
<Squirm> It was over 40 :/
<Squirm> the swimming pool water was too hot
<Kilos> lol yqa
<kulelu88> around 28-33 is fine. 
<Squirm> and the harbour ocean was shark and chrocodile infested :/
<kulelu88> crocodile? Is that possible?
<Squirm> I'm craving something sweet
 * Squirm makes a mission to the shops
<Squirm> kulelu88: yep
<Kilos> many crocs on the north coast
<kulelu88> I didn't know crocodiles could swim in ocean water
<Squirm> I think it depends on the croc
<Squirm> Like certain fresh-water sharks
<Kilos> st lucia has crocs and hippos between the fishermen
<Squirm> Bull shark I think
<Squirm> St. Lucia is infested with everything
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> and Sharks on their coastline
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> You don't swim there
<Kilos> i worked there for 6 months
<Squirm> ok *out*
 * Squirm shosp
<Kilos> mosquitos carry you around at night
<Kilos> and have caught zambezi sharks about 1.5k from the estuary mouth
<Kilos> shark is actually very lekker to eat
<kulelu88> :D
<Kilos> no bones
<kulelu88> Neo31: are you new?
<Kilos> Neo31  is from tunisia
<kulelu88> aah
<kulelu88> cool
<Kilos> i scrounged him for my africa channel
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> seems like IT peeps work more and longer hours than normal peeps
<Wraz> Especially when they break stuff.
<Kilos> lol
<Wraz> I burnt the severs jsut before christmas, then worked all chistmas holidays once to fix it before people got back and noticed, and are not able to do their work :P
<Wraz> Now I work on the trains ;0
<Wraz> Choo Chooo
<Wraz> my holiday starts tomorrow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjoy
<Wraz> no more trains for two weeks.
<kulelu88> literal trains? 
<Wraz> Yes.
<kulelu88> engineer?
<Wraz> 6 / 7 18.8meter cars, yes, Engineer.
<kulelu88> gotta love the engineers
<Wraz> Making you late for work for over 150 years.
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Hey
<Squirm> lol Wraz
<Wraz> !¡! H  £  L  L  Ò {§{* SQUIRM *}§} H  £  L  L  Ò !¡!
<Wraz> Whoops
<Wraz> hi
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> Wraz: Where abouts are you based then?
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> how did you do that?
<Wraz> London
<Squirm> looks like something from mIRC
<Squirm> Wraz: nice
<Squirm> Where abouts?
 * Squirm lived there for a while
<Wraz> Scripts that I made long Ago
<Wraz> All over
<Wraz> Mainly north and South
<Wraz> I live in watford at the Moment but will move again soon.
<Squirm> Oh wow, way up there
<Wraz> But I work all over London
<Squirm> Yeah
<Squirm> I lived in South West London
<Wraz> Morden, canary Warf, Highgate, ruislip,High Barnet, Stratford, Stanmore, Upmisnter, tower Bridge, Neasden, Acton, Etc.. Etc..
<superfly> yes, bull sharks, also known as zambezi sharks
<Squirm> superfly: indeed
<Wraz> I have to renew my Saffer passport this week.
<Squirm> what brings you here Wraz?
 * Kilos learned something now
<Kilos> didnt know bull and zambezi sharks were the same thing
<Wraz> It has expired, Going to the south african consulate on Friday, they are as useless here as they are in SA.
<Kilos> he has been here for over a years Squirm  
<Wraz> Work, Money, Easy Life brings me to London.
<Squirm> He has?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i thought he was a bot in the beginning
<Kilos> because he just lurked
<Kilos> hehe
<Wraz> I could be :0
<Kilos> lol
<Wraz> I am building some pretty cool robotics :)
<kulelu88> south africans do 1 thing in the UK, sulk about how much they miss SA
<Kilos> you were here in pta when you joined here i think
<Kilos> kulelu88  and make money
<Wraz> Nah, I am a geek
<Wraz> I dont Miss SA
<kulelu88> Finally, I meet someone who hasn't looked back
<Squirm> kulelu88: I loved it
<Wraz> If I want sun I fly to Turkey or some other sunny country with beaches and pretty girls.
<Squirm> I just ran out of money
<Squirm> and was stuck
<Squirm> and had to come back
<Squirm> :/
<Wraz> I almost went that way
<Squirm> Was there for 9 months :/
<Squirm> and failed at it
<Squirm> Probably won't get another shot unfortunately
<Squirm> Maybe one day
 * superfly didn't like it that much, much prefer Sunny SA
<superfly> I am not terribly fond of the USA either
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I missed the storms :/
<Squirm> and will probably miss them here too
<Wraz> Getting a programming, decent pay job is a challenge, here they want you to specialise in one thing, and my skills are broad, so my CV looks confused... but I held out and avoided all the low paying teckies job, and got a decent paying engineering job, in another industry.
<Squirm> Hell.... I already miss them!
<superfly> Squirm: we get them occasionally
<kulelu88> somebody message me with my username please
<Squirm> superfly: really?
<Kilos> Squirm  you gonna get big storms come winter
<Squirm> With thunder?
<Squirm> and lightning?
<superfly> Squirm: yep, but only like once or twice per season
<Squirm> :(
<Kilos>  <kulelu88> somebody message me with my username please
<Squirm> It's a sad thing
<superfly> Squirm: I'm guessing you missed that the most recent fire in Cape Point was started by lightning?
<kulelu88> okay that's better. no more blinking icon. thanks oom
<Wraz> nothing worse than getting stuck in a low paying job you do not like.
<Squirm> superfly: yeah, Id idn't know that
<superfly> blinking icon?
<superfly> anways, I has debconf meeting, laters folks
<Squirm> cheers
<Kilos> later superfly  
<Kilos> wow late night meetings
<Wraz> I litterally went a few moths being broke thinking I was going to have to go back on the ship to SA, I was turning down jobs, seems everyone wanted to hire me to do menial boring jobs with low money, you have to hold out, stand fast, stick it out and dont give up to get anywhere.
<superfly> gotta take Germany into account and the USA
<Kilos> oh ya
<Wraz> I used tons of sites and updated my cv on all of them every day, I think I got my job off Monster. com recoomended to me by my boet who also got a good job off there.
<Wraz> Yeah time zones around the world, they are wierd.
<kulelu88> sounds like me in SA. unhirable :D
<Kilos> ya we had to meet at our midnight for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> kulelu88  are you on our mailing list
<kulelu88> nope. Are you guys using the LUG mailing lists?
<Kilos> there was a job today and last week and hetzner take interns or whatever they call it
<Kilos> no man our list
<kulelu88> I tried them. mustnt apply there. they just post jobs cause they have to and recruit internally
<Kilos> look in our site
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Wraz> Problem with taking those jobs is they are a trap, and you loose time and money, most jobs have 3 - 6 months minimum term... and if you take it on low pay, just to have a job to pay the bills. you get stuck in a rut and come out in 6 months with even more outdated skills.
<Wraz> Meh, I stop preaching ^^
<Squirm> “Selfie sticks” have now been banned at a French palace and a British museum, joining a growing list of global tourist attractions to take such measures
<Squirm> lol Wraz, sometimes
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> I reckon it's time to get into bed with popcorn and something to watch
<kulelu88> I didn't know what  selfie stick was until recently
<Squirm> kulelu88: good
<Kilos> i still dont
<Squirm> kulelu88: the only thing they're good for, is taking pictures above crowds
<Squirm> at anything other than yourself
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> kulelu88  https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Squirm> Kilos: http://www.getdatgadget.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/640x480xLooq-Extended-Selfie-Arm-with-Auto-Shutter.jpg.pagespeed.ic.d8Xntqul47.jpg
<Kilos> there is a link in there to our mailing list
<Squirm> Although, to be fair, I think this is epic
<Squirm> https://blog.chinavasion.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Selfie-Stick.jpg
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> todays one in our list was for a senior Linux administrator
<Kilos> dunno how old you must be for that
<Wraz> Lol
<Kilos> or what qualifications they want
<Kilos> hey guys ill see ya all tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<Squirm> I'm off
<Squirm> cheers
<Trixar_za> Night Squirm
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-12
<barrydk> More almal
<Padroni> HI barrydk
<Padroni> h spinza
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Padroni> hi 
<Padroni> how are you?
<mazal> Ok thanx and you Padroni
<Padroni> good thanx
<Kilos> morning mazal  barrydk  Padroni  
<Padroni> it's Thursday
<Padroni> hi kilos
<mazal> More oom
 * Padroni is back to his game
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> and I am back
<Padroni> the only custom game now worth playing
<Padroni> is at night
<Padroni> I can't see where the damn tanks are to bomb them
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> And I keep on near-missing the cliffs
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> Padroni  you spoke about 2 things to make sites with , one was frontpage, what was the other?
<Padroni> Publisher
<Padroni> MS Publisher
<Kilos> i look through my pile of books and found frontpage 2000
<Padroni> but using those are the equivalent of installing Win8
<Padroni> real developers will laugh at you...
<Kilos> read about 5 pages in and saw it was ms frontpage and put it down
<Padroni> good man
<Padroni> eish
<Padroni> I need to reboot after a update installed
<Padroni> this usually means I need to use boot-repair again
<Padroni> let's wee what happens
<Kilos> my niece studied all that stuff years ago, then gave me her books when she went to namibia
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> did you do boot-repair from the pc not a stic
<Padroni> I bootrepair from a stick
<Padroni> I should probably just install it on my pc 
<Padroni> will do so now
<Kilos> you dont read what i tell you
<Padroni> I would prefer it NOT to use UUID for boot
<Padroni> but haven't gotten round to figuring that part out
<Kilos> just install boot-repair on your pc and run it 
<Kilos> i will tell you a story when you get back
<Kilos> morning cocooncrash  you up early
<Kilos> or up late i think
<Kilos> he used to say cocooncrash  never sleeps, then he got married
<Padroni> i am still here
<Kilos> arent you going to reboot
<Padroni> I have more than one pc, sir
<Padroni> the one I am chatting on is not the one I am working on
<Kilos> i used to run 4 drives in this pc
<Kilos> boot-repair sorted all the boot probs but
<Kilos> i had to follow the grup menu thing to choose
<Kilos> when the first drive packed up i couldnt boot from the others
<Kilos> then worked out that if i wanted to use one of the others boot-repair had to be run from the one i was using as primary
<Padroni> ah
<Kilos> so after much fiddling i found you can go to the drive you want to use and then either reinstall grub-pc i think it was or start boot-repair and when it got to the place where it says recommended repair i unplugged the other drives and just did the repair on the on i was on
<Kilos> doing it that way made each drive independand of the others for boot info
<Kilos> then update-grub just added then into the grub menu again but each one could be bootable independantly
<Kilos> otherwise it wants to soo the drive you ran boot-repair from
<Kilos> s/soo/see
<Padroni> I will look into it
<Padroni> the thing is, I don't have a lot of time on my hands
<Padroni> and that pc runs 24/7
<Padroni> so it will have to be some weekend when I don't have any dev work to do 
<Kilos> then just do boot-repair from it
<Kilos> i used to move drives around all the time, thats why i found the hassle
<Kilos> even running aptitude reinstall grup-pc should work
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly  
 * Padroni waves and begs maaz for coffee
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> just ask maazcoffee please
<Padroni> I have the pleasure of going through a server looking for the cryptophp backdoor
<Padroni> becaus - in an effort to save money
<Kilos> you have a choice with or without cremora and milk as well
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> people will rather install WP / Joomla templates they can get for free on Nulled sites
<Padroni> than buy the f*cking thing
<Kilos> soe
<Kilos> sjoe too
<Kilos> peeps dont all have money
<Kilos> Maaz  with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz  and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Padroni> hey Maaz
<Padroni> do something with your life - come fetch my cup and refill it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi Kerbero  hows things
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<magellanic> if anyone wants to catch a repeat of our scaleconf talk: http://www.meetup.com/Cape-Town-SPIN/events/221097641/
<magellanic> next Wed evening in town (Cpt)
<Kilos> wb spinza  
<Padroni> anyone here run their own web server?
<Padroni> I have a question
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy Nice move adding the /spawn in so peeps can see it immediately. and your reactor switch rocks" 18 hours, 3 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> we run hundreds for other people, but none of my own :-p
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> figured you would come up with a jab my side
<Padroni> tell me - any issues wtih CryptoPHP that you've picked up?
<Padroni> and if so - how to you find / remove?
<Padroni> *do
<ThatGraemeGuy> never heard of it
<Padroni> it's a botnet 
<Padroni> almost exclusively installed via nulled WP / Joomla templates / plugins
<ThatGraemeGuy> I guess our clients are good at keeping updated
<Padroni> keeping updated isn't relevant here
<ThatGraemeGuy> last time we had any sort of remote exploit it was an old version of moodle on an old version of PHP
<Padroni> what platform do you guys host on?
<Padroni> Linux / Win ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> debian
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> FYI
<Padroni> https://foxitsecurity.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/cryptophp-whitepaper-foxsrt-v4.pdf
<ThatGraemeGuy> tl;dr pay for your themes
<Padroni> indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> our team don't deal with the small "mom-n-pop shop" type sites, so I doubt we'd have an issue with this
<Padroni> you guys do servers only?
<Padroni> ie, not normal hosting, just dedicated servers?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not exactly
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you get shared hosting, where you get some web space and mail
<magespawn> good day all
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you get dedi where its much the same except you aren't sharing
<Padroni> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> lo magespawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> dedi allows for a little bit of customisation but not a lot
<Padroni> I know
<ThatGraemeGuy> then we have the truserv, which is the root server, we give you hardware, you do what you want on it
<ThatGraemeGuy> my team is somewhere between that and a managed dedi
<Padroni> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> so we take one or more truservs and fully manage it for you, with more flexibility in customisation
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.hetzner.co.za/customhosting
<Padroni> That new datacentre of yours is pretty
<Padroni> #jealous
<magespawn> that is funny
<ThatGraemeGuy> ?
<Padroni> I saw the article on the broadband forums
<Padroni> quite an impressive place.
<magespawn> i see yuppiechef is a hetzner customer
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure what is so funny
<magespawn> squirm works for them, small world
<Squirm> magespawn: indeed we do
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh right :)
<magespawn> mildly amusing, ;)
<Kilos> ai! now trello gold hits us
<Kilos> i cant even keep up with the plastic one
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: What does DE stand for at the traffic section of the web hosting ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Deutschland
<mazal> k
<mazal> Looking at some of that web hosting packages of yours , very good
<ThatGraemeGuy> hosting at Hetzner Germany is mostly a hold-over from the days when international traffic was insanely expensive, so if you had something with mostly non-local users you could host it in Germany for cheaper, but still deal with the local support/billing/etc team
<mazal> The only thing I can't seem to see is how much international bandwidth one get
<mazal> I'm on this page btw : http://www.hetzner.co.za/webhosting/business/basic
<superfly> ohi
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is no distinction between local and international bandwidth
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.hetzner.co.za/dedicated-servers/buyersguide/data-centres, video tour thingy added for those who may be interested
<magellanic> interesting.
<Kilos> hi Zafig  
<Zafig> hi Kilos
<Zafig> Can you please perhaps advise me on an 'issue'?
<Kilos> if i can one of the other will
<Kilos> whats the prob
<Zafig> Thanks
<Zafig> i cannot use my system-config-samba
<Zafig> I'll post my output from terminal
<Zafig> david@david-MS-7817:~$ gksudo system-config-samba
<Zafig>   File "/usr/sbin/system-config-samba", line 45, in <module>
<Zafig>     mainWindow.MainWindow(debug_flag)
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/mainWindow.py", line 82, in __init__
<Zafig>     self.samba_data = sambaParser.SambaParser(self)
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaParser.py", line 185, in __init__
<Zafig>     self.parseFile ()
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaParser.py", line 225, in parseFile
<Zafig>     token = self.createToken (line, section) 
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaParser.py", line 310, in createToken
<Zafig>     name, value = line.split ("=", 1)
<Zafig> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
<Zafig> david@david-MS-7817:~$ 
<Zafig> david@david-MS-7817:~$ sudo system-config-samba
<Zafig> [sudo] password for david: 
<Zafig> (system-config-samba:3775): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/david/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<Zafig> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ThatGraemeGuy> use http://slexy.org for big chunks of text please
<Zafig>   File "/usr/sbin/system-config-samba", line 45, in <module>
<Zafig>     mainWindow.MainWindow(debug_flag)
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/mainWindow.py", line 82, in __init__
<Zafig>     self.samba_data = sambaParser.SambaParser(self)
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaParser.py", line 185, in __init__
<Zafig>     self.parseFile ()
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaParser.py", line 225, in parseFile
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh
<Zafig>     token = self.createToken (line, section) 
<Zafig>   File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaParser.py", line 310, in createToken
<Kilos> Zafig  you should paste that kind of stuff at http://pasteboard.co
<Zafig>     name, value = line.split ("=", 1)
<Zafig> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
<Zafig> david@david-MS-7817:~$ 
<Trixar_za> Use pastebin :|
<Kilos> Zafig  copy paste all of that on http://pasteboard.co
<Kilos> then just give the link here
<Zafig> okay I'll try, thanks, hang on I do it now
<Zafig> I've just gone to your link KIlos, on pastboard, but cannot see what to do next
<Zafig> Oh, must I use an image?
<Kilos> you paste all the info into it then tick submit
<Kilos> no text is good
<Zafig> does it take 'text'?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> oh i have the wrong thing i think
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info
<Kilos> thats the one sorry
<Zafig> okay thanks, I'll try new link
<Zafig> okay here is the link:
<Zafig> http://bin.snyman.info/9zw4u
<Kilos> cool ty now you have to be patient till someone that understand it can sort it for you
<Zafig> thanks, thats okay, I'll hang on ...
<magellanic> sounds like an invalid config file, did you manually edit it at some point?
<magellanic> pastebin the config (note the bin, not here) :p
<Zafig> yes i did manually edit. How do I call up the config file, as a text?
<magellanic> use gedit or kedit or something
<mazal> or nano
 * Kilos likes nano
<ThatGraemeGuy> vim!
<Zafig> thanks. sorry, but whats the full samba config name
<Kilos> lol vim is for clever peeps
<mazal> I think it's /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ThatGraemeGuy> "I've been using vim for 23 years. Mostly because I can't figure out how to exit it" -- Anonymous
<Zafig> ty
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> or, run testparm, might point to where the issue is quicker
<Zafig> http://bin.snyman.info/93s87
<Zafig> sorry for the delay ...
<magellanic> share_u_2_u, looks like it might have needed to be [share_u_2_u]
<Zafig> I manually changed/added the lines, 261 to 268
<Zafig> must I put it in square brackets?
<magespawn> lol @ ThatGraemeGuy 
<magellanic> Zafig: yes
<Zafig> okay, ty, I'll give it a go
<Kilos> Zafig  you should hang out here more often, one learns just by watching others sort things
<Zafig> Thanks, I tried to edit it using this command: gksudo gkedit /etc/samba/smb.conf, but it wont work
<magellanic> then use vim :p careful though, it's like hotel california, you can check out, but you can never leave :D
<magespawn> should that not be "sudo gedit ..."
<Zafig> okay,not sure if I've got vim installed
<Zafig> ok, i'll try sudo gedit ...
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://vim-adventures.com/ is for all you vim noobs :)
<magellanic> "adventures" you say
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a game that teaches you vim keys
<magellanic> ah
<Zafig> I tried the sudo gedit .... and it worked
<magellanic> need one that does sublime and android studio shortcuts rather
<magellanic> :D
<magespawn> awesome
<Zafig> the SQUARE BRACKETS were the answer, it now works!
<Zafig> Thanks a lot you blokes!
<Zafig> Without yout input I'd never have worked it out.  Gotta get on now, its been a very helpful pit-stop ....
<Zafig> so all the best and cheers til next time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done magellanic  
<magellanic> was a simple issue, it's gonna be a long road ahead for him...
<Kilos> shame
<magellanic> it's all good, it's worth the struggle, and we'll help
<Kilos> ya but better if peeps hang here rather than only coming when they need help
<magellanic> depends, I go into chans on freenode to ask, then chuck :p
<Kilos> oh my @BodyDivineSA following ubuntuza on the tweet plce
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davy and co.
<drussell> Kilos: good! you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> ty
<Padroni> odd
<Padroni> nothing loads my side...
<Padroni> ah
<Kilos> such as?
<Padroni> nvm
<Padroni> we're back
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb Zafig  
<Zafig> ty
<Zafig> Kilos, just wanted to tell y'all that my Samba home networking and printing is working well. Thanks for help!
<Kilos> you are welcome. you can make this channel one of your favourites and maybe help the next guy
<Zafig> thanks .... could be dangerous !!
<Kilos> lol nono its dangerous when i help
<Zafig> how do you make a favourite channel?
<Kilos> im a greeter bot
<Zafig> lol
<Kilos> what irc client are you using
<Zafig> xchat
<Kilos> hmm... where you put in the channels to join you add what channels you want separated by a ,
<Zafig> found it ... right clicked on the .... and there it was. Done
<Kilos> cool
<Zafig> ty
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Zafig> TY, yep it certainly helps to have some kollective knowledge at hand in time of need ...
<Kilos> yeah
<Zafig> Ubuntu is great, but if you stray off the beaten track it can be daunting
<Kilos> lol
<Zafig> i'll be on my way again. Got try and sort some other issues. Might even come back here for them. Cheers for now and all the best ...
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> go well
<Zafig> BFN, ty
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos - I just created an underground greenhouse for growing wheat
<Trixar_za> Except I went a little literal and used green light sources
<Kilos> cool
<Trixar_za> Also Kilos - been messing with it for like 2 hours and I'm only at 58MB
<Kilos> thats better ya
<Kilos> when its a big world like ours it will surely use more
<Kilos> 3 reactors and maybe 4 quarries and so on
<Kilos> and uv power to everyone
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro  sukkel julle nog steeds?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, might be because of Technics and Mesacon mods. They're pretty heavy
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Trixar_za> I openly avoid them since they're hell on servers
<kulelu88> Hello
<kulelu88> I installed minetest. what do I do now
<kulelu88> somebody threw kaka on cecil rhodes statue in cape town :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you run the game then choose client and enter mt.donaldson.za.net in there and click connect
 * inetpro needs help with Trello and JSON
<Kilos> inetpro  you havent left any messages there
<Kilos> i dunno json
<kulelu88> no password for the server??
<Kilos> nope its your choice. i dont use one
<inetpro> Kilos: ah good idea, maybe if I add a 'To Do' then someone will help me
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> i look there first thing in the mornings
<kulelu88> how long does it take to join? am I downloading something?
<Kilos> but you need to get clever peeps with what you do
<kulelu88> JSON is quite simple actually. 
<Kilos> ya its getting stuff
<kulelu88> easier to understand than SQL
<Kilos> kulelu88  the first login takes a while but not more than 5 mins
<kulelu88> it's taking a long while
<Kilos> what does it say? media
<kulelu88> connecting to server
<Kilos> no man something not right
<Kilos> you put in mt.donaldson.za.net and next block should show 3000
<kulelu88> oh no I used a different port
<kulelu88> 3000 or 30000?
<Kilos> 30000
<Kilos> sorry
<kulelu88> should my firewall be unblocking anything?
<Kilos> is it still battling
<kulelu88> perpetually connecting. what does it say after connecting to server??
<Kilos> then it gets media
<Kilos> did you get the latest minetest?
<Kilos> mine logs in in about 15 seconds
<kulelu88> im on .12 version
<Kilos> sjoe
<kulelu88> so it's the latest
<Kilos> im on .11
<kulelu88> let me unblock it from the firewall
<Kilos> can it be the firewall?
<kulelu88> blocking incoming port possibly
<inetpro> kulelu88: I like simple, maybe I just need to get a push start
<kulelu88> inetpro: are you also using a firewall? what rule did you add?
<inetpro> What I would like is a simple way to get just a text listing from any Trello list of just the description in each card
<inetpro> kulelu88: why?
<kulelu88> oh different things we talking about @ inetpro 
<inetpro> oops... 
 * inetpro starts reading backlogs
<kulelu88> inetpro: upload an example of the JSON and I will write you a script that does that
<Kilos> inetpro  did you also get the email for trello gold?
<Kilos> he cant get into our minetest game pro
<kulelu88> eeh it was the firewall
<kulelu88> i'm in now
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: at this stage I have a number of months of gold already
<Kilos> oh my i just got the email today
 * inetpro using trello for several other projects 
<inetpro> only realised later, every time I add another member email address and the person subscribes I get another month of gold
<inetpro> kulelu88: are you on our trello list?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not sure whether I really need gold though
<inetpro> kulelu88: https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<kulelu88> oom you ran away as I was about to come stab you
<Kilos> no violence man
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> u left the place? I wanted to see how to build
<Kilos> imthere man
<inetpro> kulelu88: you can get the JSON of our board if you go to our board's Menu | Share, Print, and Export | Export JSON
<Kilos> ya better do that first. ill logout mean time
<kulelu88> inetpro: what would you like me to do here?
<kulelu88> extract the descriptions?
<inetpro> yes
<kulelu88> okay shouldn
<kulelu88> shouldn't be too hard. I'll write a Python script
<kulelu88> but later
<kulelu88> oom im on the bridge
<inetpro> kulelu88: as in for the 'Current Activities' list I simply want a text listing as follows:
<inetpro> - learn to use nikola and bzr
<inetpro> - Connect Ubuntu LoCo Teams in Africa
<inetpro> - build ubuntu-africa site
<inetpro> - Make a walk-through for signing the Code of Conduct.
<kulelu88> how do you want the output? in a .txt file ?
<kulelu88> and in that format?
<inetpro> .txt would be perfect
<inetpro> with such a listing it would help to copy and paste into an email as a summary report to the mailing list at the end of the month
<kulelu88> aah okay so .txt will be fine there. 
<inetpro> yes
<kulelu88> so what I'll do is write a script that extracts the info from a .JSON file and outputs it to .txt 
<kulelu88> and I'll write a short description on how to run it
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> kulelu88  /join #minetest-za
<Kilos> i can stay in the game it eats data
<Kilos> cant
<kulelu88> oom is that another empty channel :D
<Kilos> no man its our minetest channel
<kulelu88> I know how to move, now I just need to learn how to build
<Kilos> so we dont spam here
<Kilos> you need tools 
<Kilos> then you need to pick a place where you want your house
<Kilos> then you mine and then build with what you mine
<Kilos> i can help with lots of stuff
<kulelu88> when will everyone be on there??
<Kilos> hardly ever. 
<Kilos> it eats too much data for 3g peeps
<Kilos> but squiand them go on at night normally
<Kilos> Maaz  seen squirm
<Maaz> Kilos: squirm was last seen 5 hours, 23 minutes and 56 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-12 11:47:19 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-03-12 16:54:54 SAST
<Kilos> oh my he gone too
<kulelu88> I'll go back in there at night.
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> you work when you bored
<Kilos> i have lots of stuff so go to my house and lets get you some tools
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> inetpro  what now?
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kulelu88 I added it as a ToDo item at https://trello.com/c/akP91lVs
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<inetpro> Kilos: he's away now
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> but later is fine as well
<inetpro> will be nice if we can have that functionality
<Kilos> to make it text?
<Kilos> for reports?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> how do you mean you get another month of gold when you add peeps
<Kilos> this mail says its free
<Kilos> is free for one month only
<inetpro> Kilos: you've just become our Admin guy :-)
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i did nothing
<Kilos> im like a greeter bot by locoteams as well
<Kilos> ek word poegaai
<inetpro> Kilos: I clicked on leave board and realised I could not exit because I was the only guys with admin rights
<inetpro> guy*
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> jou werk is jou werk
<inetpro> check your Avatar
<inetpro> has two little ^ marks now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i dont see them so all good
<Kilos> but adding me as admin is evil
<inetpro> Kilos: got to https://trello.com/recommend
 * inetpro has earned 7 free months (out of 12)
<inetpro> go to as well
<Kilos> no man my mail says its free
<Kilos> Get Your FREE Trello Gold
<inetpro> it's just annoying advertising, I also got one 
<Kilos> so if i get it free, then why bother about getting it month by month
<Kilos> i dunno what the gold does though
<inetpro> I just deleted that
<Kilos> im bang it will add more work
<inetpro> Kilos: RTFS 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> see the link above
<inetpro> it tells you
<Kilos> i read there
<Kilos> but mail says its free so why try and earn it then
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: it's an enticement to go click through
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> clever advertising
<Kilos> you just want to add more work for me, i know your evil ways
<inetpro> with Trello Gold, you can upload files up to 250 megabytes in size
<inetpro> we really don't need that
<Kilos> nope who pays the data
<Kilos> maybe the link above is old hat now they giving trello gold away for free
<inetpro> Kilos: it is clickbait
<Kilos> and i dont remember my login details
<Kilos> ya you want to catch me with the clickbait
<inetpro> Kilos: me?
<inetpro> you didn't get the mail from me man
<Kilos> well who gave the link above
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> wat verstaan jy nie oom
<Kilos> you told them about me
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> I'm trying to explain it to you, I'm not saying you should get gold
<inetpro> we do not need gold
 * inetpro don't need gold
<Kilos> what will change with gold? do you see anything different to me
<inetpro> if I want gold I will mine for it in minetest
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai! Something wrong with his eyes?
<Kilos> eye
<Kilos> one blind and other one also cant see
<inetpro> ai! Something wrong with his one eye?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i get we dont need gold so i go delete that email
<inetpro> thank you
<inetpro> Kilos: it's clickbait
<Kilos> i dont know what clickbait is man
<inetpro> content, especially that of a sensational or provocative nature, whose main purpose is to attract attention and draw visitors to a particular web page
<Kilos> man clickbait says no man pages for clickbait
<Kilos> only things i want free is my kde and airtime
<inetpro> ok, maybe not quite sensational or provocative but it's a teaser
<Kilos> ty i understand that now
<Kilos> thats how they get peeps to open bad emails with bugs in?
<inetpro> yebo yes, nou verstaan jy!
<inetpro> it's the freemium model
<inetpro> not open source
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> just got a mail too that says Gustav H Meyer made you an admin on the board Ubuntu South Africa LoCo
<Kilos> it never ends
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> didnt i say nono
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk man
<Kilos> im sure the lococouncil guys are getting tired of me there too
<Kilos> oh locoteams
<Kilos> some poor okey in asia unhappy with his loco so i told him to bomb them
<Kilos> my magellanic  you still here
<Kilos> ty we need the rain
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> magespawn  
<inetpro> Kilos: bomb them? 
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> that's not nice
<Kilos> yes put a lrge amount of explosives in their meeting room
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> well they nasty to him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man im joking
<Kilos> im sure you read what i said anyway
<Kilos> you always scheming how to add more work
<inetpro> no time to read today
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what is broken there
<inetpro> overworked and underpaid :-)
<inetpro> and moeg
<Kilos> no man your 2 appies are3 offline
<inetpro> oh, they're asleep 
<inetpro> thanks for reminding me
<Kilos> the deep sleep?
 * inetpro will talk to them tomorrow
<Kilos> and tell them its now law to greet in the morning
<inetpro> will tell them
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> not sure they will listen
<Kilos> tyake your plastic sjambok with
 * inetpro needs the crocodile skin one of yours
<Kilos> sea cow
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> ive seem then strip skin off
<Kilos> pote4nt things
<Kilos> potent
<inetpro> heh, we not allowed to promote violence here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe i must apply for the council thing
<Kilos> noone else seems to have time
<Kilos> and its only ubuntu that suffers
<magespawn> gotta gp home time. chat later
<Kilos> ok magespawn  
<Kilos> go safe
<Symmetria> R.I.P Terry Pratchett :(
<Kilos> i go ea
<Kilos> eat too
<Kilos> gremble  wb
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<captine> quiet in here tonight
<Kilos> peeps still eating and resting i think
<Kilos> and the pro is thinking i spose
<Kilos> how he is gonna torment me more
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi mages
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> that classifies as an oops
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> happens when you have tabbed terminals open
<Kilos> ah you hit the x
<magespawn> something like that
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> grumbles why you been so scarce man
<Kilos> are you at least studying hard
<magespawn> http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/n00bs-ctf-labs-infosec-institute/
<magespawn> for those who want a bit of fun ^
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> yoohooo he got it right
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> lo my pro
<Kilos> no what?
<inetpro> 03/12 19:40:02 <Kilos> and the pro is thinking i spose
<inetpro> 03/12 19:40:14 <Kilos> how he is gonna torment me more
<Kilos> rofl id forgotten about that
 * inetpro has enough other responsibilities 
<kulelu88> anybody playing minetest tonight?
<Maaz> kulelu88: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell kulelu88 I added it as a ToDo item at https://trello.com/c/akP91lVs" 3 hours, 37 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<kulelu88> Hey Maaz 
<Kilos> i was there just now to see if you were there
<Kilos> kulelu88  there used to be guides on how to do things
<inetpro> Kilos: how to do what?
<Kilos> build stuff on minetest
<inetpro> yikes! What happened to the guides?
<Kilos> ive forgotten where to find them
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean like this? http://wiki.minetest.net/How_to_build_your_first_house
<Kilos> http://wiki.minetest.net/How_to_build_your_first_house
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im too slow
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> http://wiki.minetest.com/wiki/Crafting
 * inetpro can see google has become his friend
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-KBXRwNctI
<Kilos> na spottys friend
<Kilos> you know who spotty is hey inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: you should add spotty to #minetest-za
<Kilos> spotty is georgl_  s bot
<Kilos> here tells me you not my boss
<Kilos> wow they killed qa again
<Kilos> blame squirm
<inetpro> oh and Kilos, I see you gave some very good advice in locoteams
<Kilos> oh did i
 * inetpro is thinking he would make a awesome member of the council
<Kilos> i havent enough service
<Kilos> was looking at the requirements just now
<inetpro> keep working on it
<Kilos> and i havent the know how to evaluate tech input
<inetpro> how so?
<Kilos> like for example. evaluating packages and so on
<kulelu88> I see raoul there
<Kilos> technical contributions
<Kilos> kulelu88  go see what he is doing
<Kilos> wb Squirm  
<Kilos> you killed QA?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Squirm = Trixar_za?
<Kilos> Maaz  define uh
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about uh. Maybe you meant H, u, Ugh, Puh, Ah, CH, Eh, LH, Oh, Th, Um, Un-, Up, Ur, Us, Ut, h, uuh, uhf, bh, lh, nh, oh, ph, rh, th, uk, un, up, ur, us, ut, uv, u-, uha, uhc, uhl, ah, mh, ui, ua, uc, ul, ue or uw?
<Kilos> no man they use the same server
<inetpro> Maaz: uh
<Maaz> uh means I don't really want to do it but i will if i have to
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> and they killed QA
<inetpro> where's the sjambok?
 * Kilos cries, everyone is nasty to me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sob
<kulelu88> why can't I lay stones??
<Kilos> right click with the stone active in you bottom panel thing
<kulelu88> I am
<kulelu88> I'm trying to lay the stones but nothing happens. I'm with raoul in the dungeon
<Kilos> you see where it shows your tools
<Kilos> move till stone is highlighted then right click
<kulelu88> the stone is in my hand and I am right-clicking with it
<Kilos> try pres q
<Kilos> ive forgotten so much
<Kilos> superfly  is there a telporting point near the dungeon where you okes are
<Kilos> ive never seen the dungeon i think
<kulelu88> I went right down to get here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there must be an entrance some where
<inetpro> kulelu88: you on ubuntu?
<kulelu88> yeah
<inetpro> kulelu88: version?
<kulelu88> 14.04
<inetpro> hmm....
<kulelu88> maybe I need to register to build
<kulelu88> I have 99 blocks
<inetpro> kulelu88: no
<inetpro> kulelu88: have you tried locally?
<inetpro> play in singleplayer mode
<kulelu88> single player works but nothing on the server
<Kilos> no matter where you try build them?
<kulelu88> yeah wherever I dig with the spade or use any item, nothing happens
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> something funny happening there
<superfly> it's an incompatibility with the server. The server is built using the latest git
<superfly> or a bug in the latest builds, anyways
<superfly> when I logged in using my actual account, it worked fine
<kulelu88> i killed superfly though
<Kilos> eish
<kulelu88> or at least he had zero health 
<kulelu88> :D
<Kilos> ya you cant shakes hands if you got a pick in them
<Kilos> give him some apples
<Kilos> go right click on my fridge and take some cooked meat
<kulelu88> im not on there now. hopefully someone fixes it soon :(
<Kilos> try installing .11
<Kilos> or .10
<kulelu88> is the server old(er)?
<Kilos> hi magespaw1  
<Kilos> the server was updated last week or week before and my .11 works
<Kilos> inetpro  whats yours?
<Kilos> and your version superfly  ?
<inetpro> Minetest 0.4.12-dev
<Kilos> oh wow mine is Minetest 0.4.11
 * inetpro installed the daily build and then disabled the daily ppa
<kulelu88> I'm on the latest build also.
<superfly> i think mine is 4.11
<superfly> 0.4.11
<Kilos> same as mine and mine works
<magespaw1> hey
<superfly> like I said, it's not our clients, it's the server
<Kilos> do you think the -dev makes a diffs inetpro  
<inetpro> must be the server
<inetpro> as pointed out by superfly
<magespawn> better
<Kilos> ya but how come ours work and his doesnt
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> mine also doesn't
<Kilos> oh
 * inetpro quickly joined as ghost and left again
<Kilos> then he must try 0.4.11
<inetpro> no man, ThatGraemeGuy will fix it
<inetpro> when he has time
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> then mine wont work anymore?
<superfly> Kilos: It's new accounts that have a problem, and this is why I say it is the server.
<Kilos> oh ty for that
<magespawn> inetpro: do you use wireshark?
<Kilos> there pro
<inetpro> magespawn: been a long time but yes
<inetpro> superfly: ah
<inetpro> magespawn: sup?
<Kilos> we got a lekker full channel for midweek
<magespawn> just reading up on it here infosecinstitute.com, and i was also looking at http://ctf.infosecinstitute.com/levelone.php
<magespawn> i am looking to complete the security + exam somewhere in the next year or less if i can manage
<Kilos> good luck
<magespawn> thanks Kilos, might need a little more than luck though
<Kilos> no man just study lots
<Kilos> you can do it
<magespawn> mm, that is more than luck then
<Kilos> yes we make our own luck most of the time
<Kilos> now and again the big boss lends a hand
<Kilos> oh kulelu88  you didnt spawn in the hut either?
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kulelu88> I dunno where I spawned. I think I shall try getting that certification also
<kulelu88> noted
<Kilos> actually kulelu88  login as me and see if that works
<Kilos> just dont break my house
<inetpro> kulelu88: I found a solution
<Kilos> ha 
<inetpro> at least in part
<Kilos> tell tell man
<inetpro> kulelu88: https://github.com/brettweavnet/trello_cli
<inetpro> trello card list -b 54cd182d23088850225728fb -l 54cd2fb19ebd9ad885a0b067 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought you tslking about minetest
<inetpro> that ^^ will list the cards in "Current Activities" list 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> maybe i must go sleep
 * inetpro is on a different mission
<Kilos> keyboard getting blurry
<Kilos> i noticed
<magellanic_> ThatGraemeGuy: around?
<Kilos> no he has no adsl at home, cables stolen
<magellanic_> eish
<inetpro> bye mages[tab]
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> inetpro: that might work also. you can just login to the CLI and extract it like that
<inetpro> yep, it's working, but
<inetpro> it pulls a bit more than I want
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it also pulls out the description inside the card, but I can sort that with grep
<inetpro> and awk
<kulelu88> so you probably dont need my script now :D
<kulelu88> good work finding it and not making us redo it
<inetpro> there's quite a number of ways to do it
<inetpro> I see there's a whole api thingy
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro  dont break stuffs
<inetpro> uh
<kulelu88> we can play with the API also
<magellanic_> Maaz: tell ThatGraemeGuy to see this post: https://plus.google.com/+MarkClarke/posts/ZDXQ8CxAjHK
<Maaz> magellanic_: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
 * inetpro lol @magellanic_
<inetpro> "no tickets requesting me to log a ticket about my ticket"
<inetpro> sounds so familiar
<kulelu88> inetpro: you're the accountant right?
<inetpro> kulelu88: nope
<kulelu88> programmer?
<inetpro> sysadmin jack of all trades and master of none
<kulelu88> where are you working currently?
<inetpro> hmm... that shall rather not be public
<magellanic_> I'm kinda in the same boat inetpro :p
<kulelu88> yeah we don't want your large corporate employer knowing you're playing minetest while on the gig :D
<inetpro> haha, I wish I had the time for that
<kulelu88> i'm thinking of getting my LPiCs. do you have them?
<inetpro> LPiCs?
<magellanic_> mine are certainly expired
<kulelu88> http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs
<inetpro> ah, nope
<inetpro> people who care can figure out where I work very easily
<inetpro> and I don't mind giving my opinion in public but simply can't trust everyone on here 
<inetpro> oh and I often wish my bosses would join us here 
<inetpro> could be fun
<magellanic_> inetpro: I think I met you at an ubuntu release party in centurion, like 5-7 years ago
<inetpro> magellanic_: that would be at the Irene Mall?
<magellanic_> yes
<inetpro> interesting
<kulelu88> i'll come for the next release party. me + old white guys :D
<inetpro> we should arrange another release party
<inetpro> even my son enjoyed that one
 * superfly knows everybody's secrets, and ain't tellin' nobody!
<inetpro> :-)
<magellanic_> someone still bought a cake
<magellanic_> was fun
<magellanic_> :)
<inetpro> bought?
<magellanic_> made
<inetpro> exactly
<magellanic_> ubuntu themed yes
<magellanic_> was it you?
<inetpro> that was made by my wife and oldest daughter
<magellanic_> ah
<inetpro> and they all use Ubuntu, still
<magellanic_> we very much enjoyed the cake, and day
<kulelu88> it's been so many years but its always small events for anything geeks do :(
<magellanic_> good memories ;) I remember the area we sat in, I think I dished out iso's or cd's, we had cake, everyone had ad gadget the place had to run extension plugs for us, good fun :D
 * inetpro can't remember all the faces
<inetpro> was a bit noisy if I remember correctly but was good fun indeed
<magellanic_> same, it was too long ago
<magellanic_> yeah it was noisy
<magellanic_> well, ~7 years later, thanks again for the cake :D
<inetpro> lol
<magellanic_> night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-13
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Padroni> I'm good
<Padroni> 24 hours and my next batch of beer is ready for tasting.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you save lots making your own
<Kilos> or do you just drink more
<Padroni> well I guess you summed it up?
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> supposed to save more
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Padroni> hi mazal
<Symmetria> morning
 * Symmetria is depressed over terry pratchett :(
<Padroni> yeah that's bad
<Padroni> So long, and thank you for the stories :(
<Symmetria> used to talk to him on efnet a fair bit when he still came on
<Symmetria> he spent a lot of time on irc
<Padroni> you spoke to him? 
<Padroni> damn son
<Symmetria> yeah, he used to hang out on efnet a fair bit, was friends with a couple of the old school admins 
<Padroni> I saw Kanye West claims he wants to be the next Nelson Mandela...
<Symmetria> myself, darthmaul, brett and thembones 
<Symmetria> all used to chat to pratchett
<Padroni> 'The next Nelson Mandela.'
<Symmetria> Kayne West is an idiot
<Padroni> Dear Kanye.  Your wife is a pornstar and your kid is a compass.  Take a seat, son.
<Symmetria> dude the better one was charlie sheen
<Symmetria> announcing he is gonna run for president
<Padroni> that could kinda work...
<Symmetria> and wants his dad to be his vice president, except, his dad told him to stfu and stick to acting
<Symmetria> yeah you can have a drunk cokehead with the ability to launch nukes, no thanks ;p
<Padroni> just
<Padroni> wrong
<inetpro> hood mornings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> put glasses on inetpro  
<Kilos> morning to you
<Padroni> hi inetpro
<inetpro> eh Kilos, is is not funny hat friday?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Padroni: hi
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, that was an honest mistake as well, I'll rephrase 
<inetpro> good mornings to all and sundry!
<Kilos> lol i thought so
<Kilos> type too fast when half asleep still
<inetpro> ai!
 * mazal bekyk dinge
<Kilos> en wat sien jy mazal  
<mazal> Kilos: No comment :P
<mazal> Having Monday on Friday again :(
<Kilos> jy moet my pro groet man
<mazal> Morning Kilos se pro :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Morning maaz
<mazal> maaz I hope you brought food today
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> maaz want to go to couples counceling that we can work on our communication ?
<Maaz> mazal: If you say so
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Life is uncertain. Eat dessert first.
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Oe I like that !
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: How about some sushi?
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<Kilos> sjoe how many has he got stuck in there
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Coffee should be enough...
<mazal> Everything except burgers
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: How about some soup?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i wanna be one of these but the pro has jumped in first
<Kilos> benevolent dictator
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> hullo mazal
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> shouldnt this be is not are
<Kilos> Sometimes all the data are not available, or consensus is elusive. A decision must still be made.
<Kilos> oh ya inetpro  you got some work again
<Kilos> i have a map of africa to got in the place of the za flag for africa
<Kilos> to go
<Kilos> ill break things if i do it
<mazal> You two are confusing me a lot this morning
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Speaking in tongues I don't understand
<Kilos> thats because you game too much and dont follow the trend
<mazal> Issie , I work too much
<Kilos> i have a massive job thats way beyond me
<Kilos> so the clever peeps help when i nag enough
<Kilos> mazal  werent you supposed to learn about bzr and nikola?
<Kilos> bzr at least
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<mazal> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Never my plan that , I can't code
<Kilos> nor can i 
<mazal> BTW , what is wordpress ?
<Kilos> but it is really worth looking at
<Padroni> It's ablogging platform
<Padroni> but you can use it to create website too
<Kilos> a blog place i think
<Padroni> no
<mazal> ah
<Padroni> you get wordpress.com
<Padroni> which is a online blog website
<Padroni> and you get wordpress.org
<Padroni> where you can download the script for use on either localhost via Wamp / Mamp or on your domain
<Padroni> about 20-25% of all sites are based on Wordpress
<Padroni> and that is A LOT of sites
<Padroni> The good thing of Wordpress is anyone can make a site - no coding experience needed.
<Padroni> The bad thing of Wordpress is anyone can make a site - no coding experience needed.
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Kilos: My opinion on tools , and I know I am going to get hammered by the pro's now , it's not the 80's anymore. Standard users such as myself want GUI tools to do the job. We don't have the skill to code
<Kilos> i gave up with wordpress
<mazal> nor the time
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I have no issue with GUI
<Padroni> I can code a site in Notepad if needed
<Padroni> But I prefer Dreamweaver 
<mazal> And too be honest that is one thing holding linux back
<Padroni> no Dreamweaver?
<mazal> Padroni: The lack of proper gui tools for some tasks
<mazal> It frustrates the normal user
<Padroni> I agree
<Padroni> but it kinda makes linux more exclusive?
<Padroni> 1/2 of what attracts me to linux is the terminal
<mazal> Yeah , but remember I am talking about the normal average user who never even seen DOS
<mazal> If linux want to gain ground in the average user base , it needs to look more and user friendly interfaces. Don't get me wrong , it has come a LONG way. But it ain't there yet
<Kilos> thats why we are here
<Kilos> to help those that dont understand
<Padroni> I want to get my kids on to Ubuntu
<Padroni> while they are young
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> the pro and fly have done that too
<Padroni> I need to get them interested in programming first
<Padroni> I want them each to know at least one language by the time they leave school
<Padroni> but how?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> how to you get them into it?
<Kilos> carefully
<Padroni> If I had my way, they would be taking Python lessons by now
<mazal> I should have done that when I had the chance. Today I pitty that I didn't
<mazal> Study programming I mean
<Kilos> haha mazal  you okes always tell me its never too late to learn
<mazal> Fr me it is Kilos: I am so sick and tired of pc's I don't even want to be around one anymore
<mazal> I don't even want to learn anything new anymore
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> The frustration is beyond words
<mazal> Padroni: Do they like gaming ?
<mazal> Your kids
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> they play these 'dress up' games they find on the net
<mazal> How about trying to get them into writing mods
<Padroni> (they are two girls, 8 & 10 years old)
<mazal> Start with something fun related like that , maybe they see hey this is cool
<Padroni> I used to take away their laptops as punishment when they needed punish
<Padroni> they just go to their room and Youtube from their damn phones
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> which defeats the object
<Padroni> So I stopped taking away devices
<Padroni> I take away the chargers instead
<Padroni> and watch them manage that battery life for a couple of days...
<mazal> Take away the phone charger and see how they slowly watch in ago as the cellphone dies
<Padroni> #sadistic
<mazal> snap !!!
<Padroni> hehe
<Padroni> Parenting: who says it has to be hard...
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Mopkop> Hello...
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> you well lad?
<Mopkop> Yes, thank you! Installed steam yesterday, it works well. And you? 
<Kilos> im good ty
<Kilos> magellanic  cremora
<magellanic> Maaz: coffee!
<Maaz> magellanic: coffee is liquid code
<magellanic> Maaz: make coffee for Kilos 
<Maaz> magellanic: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cremora minora is a greeting
<Kilos> but i will say hi magellanic   too
<magellanic> oh!
<magellanic> hehe
<magellanic> hi
<Kilos> its afrikaans for good morning sirs
<magellanic> it is? I'm used to hearing "goeie more" or just "more"
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> maybe i heard wrong
<Kilos> i check google translate
<magellanic> or you're right, and my afk is limited...
<Kilos> goeie more menere
<Kilos> sounds like cremora minora
<magellanic> lol
<magellanic> is ThatGraemeGuy around
<Kilos> not yet
<Kilos> still afk
<magellanic> okay thanks
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> Padroni  you sick?
<Kilos> or working for a change
<Padroni> eish
<Padroni> such hate so early on a Friday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh its friday
<Kilos> hello Padroni  have a lovely day
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> sorry
<Padroni> been busy with work 
<Padroni> so much work
<Padroni> it is interfering with my 'office-hours' gaming sessions
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> FNG's
<Padroni> they will be the death of me yet
<Kilos> grin and bare it
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> has any one come up against cryptowall ransom ware before?
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> thankfully not
<Padroni> I know about it though
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos Padroni 
<Mopkop> Hello magespawn! I've heard about it too, but never had it.
<magespawn> busy trying to clean a laptop now, looks like it encrypts the files using RSA-2048 public/private key encryption
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> then send the private key off the pc
<magellanic> this affects linux?
<Kilos> win peeps i think
<Kilos> comes via emails or so
<Kilos> somewhere i read about something like that
<magespawn> no magellanic, windows of course, and yes it came in through a pdf attachment to an email
<magellanic> okay cool
<Kilos> magellanic  there might be something online about how to kill it
<magellanic> if it affects win, it doesn't affect me ;)
<Kilos> i dont remember where i found the story, might have been a link i clicked somewhere
<Padroni> did you Google for removal yet?
<Padroni> or do you need help?
<magespawn> yes i did, will let you know the outcome
<magespawn> looks like removal is fairly standard, but you cannot decrypt the files without the private key, which they will only give you after you pay $500 in bitcoin
<Kilos> hehe i know what a would do
<Mopkop> I guess there is no hope in bruteforcing a 2048-bit key?
<Kilos> fdisk, format reinstall
<Padroni> https://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?/topic/150193-removal-instructions-for-cryptowall/
<magespawn> Mopkop: no really no
<magespawn> thanks Padroni 
<Padroni> removal is easy
<Padroni> decrypting is next to impossible though
<magespawn> yup  there are recent backups though
<Kilos> good luck magespawn  
<magespawn> thanks
<Symmetria> damn
<Symmetria> I've seen some nasty malware crap in my life
<Symmetria> but on this box that had been compromised, I found some really nasty shit
<Symmetria> took me almost 2 hours to figure out how to shut it down
<magespawn> Symmetria: have you seen Cryptowall?
<Padroni> busy watching Ridiculousness on Youtube
<Padroni> crazy stuff
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Ja nee
<Trixar_za> http://www.xkcd.com/ - RIP Terry Pratchett
<Trixar_za> I think that's a very good comic about it
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good weekend , God bless
<magellanic> anyone using openstack, if so which provider, are there local openstack providers?
<magellanic> didn't realize ibm is also an openstack provider: http://open.ibmcloud.com/documentation/icos-documentation.html
<andrewlsd> there  will shortly be a local openstack provider c/o LSD.
<andrewlsd> about a month away.
<andrewlsd> as in, commercial openstack service.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> btw, at the moment IS offers an openstack-based service but it isn't advertised as OpenStack.
<andrewlsd> ... it's their "ISignite" stuff. 
<andrewlsd> ... and they've had two outages this year (one due to power outage of DC). Each outage was several hours.
<andrewlsd> but until the outage, everything seemed hunky-dory. (until you require support). Your Milage May Vary.
<andrewlsd> [I still have a cloud VM with them. R110/month: 1GB RAM, 50GB disk. So fine for dev stuff]
<magellanic> ah, interesting
<andrewlsd> Magellanic, what are you wanting to do with OpenStack.
<Trixar_za> Padroni: Wait... you're watching Rediculousness - a show about Youtube funny clips - on youtube... That's pretty meta :P
<magellanic> I was just curious about local providers as well as what providers people choose to go with
<andrewlsd> ... for "workload" type stuff it's good, but I don't recommend using it to run production long-term persistent "VMs"
<andrewlsd> .. rather user oVirt/RHEV (KVM) for that
<magellanic> hmm okay
<andrewlsd> ... ymmv, though.
<andrewlsd> AFAIK, the universities are playing with OpenStack, but not sure how it's going for them.
<magellanic> yeah, openstacks goals is around long term IaaS though? not recommended due to service levels of local providers perhaps?
<andrewlsd> not recommended due to rapidly-changing nature of OpenStack, and ridiculous complexity of an openstack environment.
<magellanic> ah okay
<andrewlsd> Software Defined everything very quickly turns into a broken-everywhere scenario
<magellanic> lol
<magellanic> yeah
<andrewlsd> ... I am a big fan of OpenStack. but Caveat Emptor
<andrewlsd> Red Hat, Suse and Canonical have very nice set up scripts if you want a DIY openstack private cloud.
<andrewlsd> susestudio has a 8GB image all set up and ready to run.
<magellanic> nice
<andrewlsd> very
<andrewlsd> OT: anyone here using glusterfs in a significant way at the moment?
<magellanic> nope
<andrewlsd> related to OpenStack: https://susestudio.com/a/Mrr6vv/suse-openstack-cloud-4-admin--2
<andrewlsd> Next topic: Any plans for PiDay tomorrow
<andrewlsd> 3.14....
<magellanic> thanks, checking it out
<magellanic> no plans here, still need to get a pi2
<magellanic> your plans?
<Kilos> just verify the price for a pi2
<Kilos> is it really R365
<magellanic> andrewlsd: will buy one tomorrow, how does that sound :D
<Kilos> tell me man
<magellanic> Kilos: http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/832-6274/
<magellanic> that's ex vat
<Kilos> ty
<andrewlsd> I think it ends up being almost R600 incl VAT.
<Kilos> ah
<andrewlsd> magellanic =1
<andrewlsd> ag. +1
<magellanic> andrewlsd: you have one?
<Kilos> and then you plugin a screen and keyboard and its like a pc?
<magellanic> Kilos: yes. there is one guy that brings just his pi to ctpug meetups, he borrows a screen from the venue
<Kilos> maybe i must think about getting one
<andrewlsd> magellanic, I have none in my possession, but I have ordered my third ;/
<magellanic> what happened to the other 2?
<Kilos> sjoe where are the other 2 andrewlsd  
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> First one was given to a guy who wanted to do some education stuff. (model B), next one is with a colleague (retroPi, model B)
<andrewlsd> I only had them for a couple of weeks each :-P
<Kilos> oh they didnt break?
<andrewlsd> nope. no issues.
<Kilos> yay /me needs something like that
<magellanic> I had the first pi, few weeks as well, then we moved places, and it went missing
<andrewlsd> my next one will be a Pi2
<andrewlsd> ... magellanic, maybe it's in the lego toybox :-/
<Kilos> or 4g ddr3 and a 2+1 data bundle
<andrewlsd> (I made a lego box for my first Pi)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> someone told w
<magellanic> yeah there are lots of cool covers for it too
<Kilos> me 2 weeks ago they come in a case already
<magellanic> they do, but you can buy your own better one
<Kilos> ah
<andrewlsd> ... or build it.
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> tired now
<andrewlsd> Cheers peeps. am off now for a bit
<Padroni> I am off too.
<Padroni> Have a good weekend, folks
<Kilos> you too old man
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Flying to Durban tonight
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> what you gonna do there
<Squirm> Swim
<Squirm> See the girlfriend
<Squirm> and my parents
<Kilos> nice
<magellanic> pi day and you're going for a swim and social?, tsk tsk..
<magellanic> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> love conquers over everything
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Kilos> we didnt see graeme today to ask him to fix you on ibit
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> minetest
<Squirm> magellanic: pi day be my birthday
<magellanic> oh! happy bday and enjoy the time in durbs
<magellanic> forgiven for not neglecting the pi :p
<magellanic> s/not//
<Kilos> happy birthday Squirm y for tomorrow
<Kilos> almost 30
<Squirm> Kilos: still far away
<Kilos> only 6 years isnt it
<Squirm> Yeah, that's quite far still
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> hello folks
<kulelu88> Squirm is younger than me :O
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> never mind
<Squirm> lol kulelu88
<Squirm> My flight's only at 19h30 though
<Squirm> Meh
<Kilos> dont you have to be there 2 hours early
<Squirm> 1
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> Generally I get there 30min before :/
<kulelu88> whoa
<Squirm> Its always a rush for me
<kulelu88> oom I think your login broke my connection :D
<Kilos> what happened kulelu88  
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how can that be
<kulelu88> no idea. I was spawned in no-mans land
<Kilos> hmm... maybe one can build a pi into a lappy thats m/board is dead
<barrydk> Evening all
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> :p
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> did you get sorted with that malware thing
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> yes it is removed, going to see what i can do about restoring the files
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> still some work ahead of me
<Kilos> ai! tell them to dump ms stuff man
<Kilos> oh maybe then you wont have work to do anymore
<magespawn> less work
<Kilos> ya play games most of the time
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<magespawn> besides linux has its problems too, and if it was as widespread as windows there probably would as much malware for it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dont have probs i use kde
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but i also dont do stuff others do
<superfly> magespawn: nope, that "there'd be more viruses if it was used more" is a myth
<magespawn> i am not saying they would be successful, just that there would be more attempts
<magespawn> also i think the general nature of linux users means that some, maybe most, are more aware than your average win user, but i could be wrong there
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<inetpro> it's designed differently altogether
<Kilos> hello pro
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> magespawn: first, they've had to make you chmod a+x the file, then they've have to get you to either run the file as root, or use sudo.
<kulelu88> Where is ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> he has no adsl at home so he stays oofline till he gets back to work
<kulelu88> does anybody have him on bbm/whatsapp?
<Kilos> they stole the cables there again
<magespawn> and if your main user is root?
<Kilos> you lost me now mage
<Kilos> spawn too
<Kilos> you mean the admin guy?
<magespawn> with ubuntu the default user is non root, that is why the sudo password, on some distributions the default is root
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> granted most people who use those would know not to leave it that way
<Kilos> oh my
<kulelu88> linux isn't as safe we'd like to believe. Consider all the flaws and loopholes in open source code that runs on linux servers, cause those run on desktops too
<magespawn> but when i first started where i work now the asterisk was running as the root user on the centos
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you sure that was a mistake by the last guy?
<magespawn> specifically against the recommended best practices
<magespawn> i think, that if you read both the centos and asterisk setup guides they warn against that kind of setup
<Kilos> one would hope so ya
<magespawn> although i could be wrong about the centos, it has been awhile since i read it
<Kilos> only the admin guy should be able to run as root
<Kilos> imo anyway
<kulelu88> under all conditions, most distributions will tell you not to run as root on a production server
<magespawn> indeed kulelu88, as far as i know they all do, but some do not enforce it, they leave it up to the choice of the user
<magespawn> but anyways
<kulelu88> how would a distro enforce it?
<magespawn> make the default install non root
<superfly> kulelu88: I never said it's "safe" I just said that getting malware to run on Linux is more difficult than on Windows
<superfly> BTW, anyone else having Internet speed issues at the moment?
<Kilos> dont think so fly
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4211879602
<inetpro> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4211893543
<Kilos> holy smoke inetpro  no wonder you are always short on data
 * Kilos jealous
<magespawn> nice one
<inetpro> just the upload speed is a bit slow
<Kilos> how do you manage that speed
<Kilos> is my modem too slow
<inetpro> block youtube
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> at this speed youtube is very tempting
<Kilos> i8 never go there anyway but how do you manage to achieve that speed
<inetpro> uh, that's not even fast man
<magespawn> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4211914844
<inetpro> the router can go 50Mbps, I think
<Kilos> 4+ times faster than mine so explain dont give unrelevant info
<inetpro> it's LTE
<Kilos> so its my modem?
<Kilos> my tower shows 4g
<inetpro> obviously you need a LTE router for LTE speeds
<Kilos> ai! obviously
<Kilos> i dont want a router
<Kilos> maybe the later modem will do it
<Kilos> routers are just more gray hairs
<Kilos> in my beard
<Kilos> aw modems only go to 21.6mb/s
<Kilos> ah magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<magespawn> hi magellanic 
<magellanic> hey magespawn 
<superfly> hey, no one would know how to fix their car if it weren't for YouTube! don't block it
<superfly> wow, inetpro, how do you get that speed?
<magellanic> who's blocking YouTube?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has a fancy modem methinks superfly  
<Kilos> they seem rather pricey though
<superfly> Kilos: oh, is he on HSDPA?
<kulelu88> there's some guy here who came to show us his 500MB speeds in Kenya
<Kilos> i think lte
<superfly> kulelu88: that would be Symmetria
<Kilos> mobile broadband lte
<magellanic> what speed does inetpro get?
<kulelu88> we'll only see fibre in 10+ years in Pretoria
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4211893543
<magellanic> 22Mbps, nice
<Kilos> yeah very
<magellanic> I was thinking about getting those afrihost mobile month to month things
<Kilos> inetpro  you got a Huawei E3276 LTE 
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> me too magellanic 
<kulelu88> loadshedding plus telkoms degraded network put connections at risk
<kulelu88> R79 for 2 gigs
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> i should make everyone sign the ubuntu code of conduct before i help them
<Kilos> if they can do that then they know more than me so should help me rather
<magellanic> heya
<magellanic> Kilos: where you based? cpt?
<Kilos> pretoria
<magellanic> oh, was going to invite you to have a look at a pi, just placed my order for it. you had some questions around it, hence.
<Kilos> ty for the offer
<magellanic> deed for pi day done then :p
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> except that it will dispatch only after 20 April
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i hate that part of things
<Kilos> when i buy something i want it now
<magellanic> yeah, same
<Kilos> otherwise by the time it arrives i forget what i wanted it for
<magellanic> most things are quick at least, just high in demand items that take so long
<inetpro> Kilos: B593s-601
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> oops... afternoon already?
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> what does B593s-601 mean? am i just being stupid?
<inetpro> Maaz: google B593s-601
<Maaz> inetpro: "Huawei B593s-601 Quick Start Manual PDF Download - ManualAgent" http://www.manualagent.com/huawei/b593s-601/quick-start-guide :: "Huawei B593s-601 Quick Start Manual Page 2 - ManualAgent" http://www.manualagent.com/huawei/b593s-601/quick-start-guide/page-2 :: "Huawei B593s-601 User Manuals & Guides Download - ManualAgent"
<Maaz> http://www.manualagent.com/huawei/b593s-601 :: "What's the difference between HUAWEI B593s-601 and B593s-22 ..." http://su…
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> oh you answer a week later
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> how must i remember
<inetpro> nou voerstaan jy
<Kilos> ya but i always need to ask ?
<Kilos> my not say my router is a B593s-601
 * Kilos hands over email addy
<inetpro> you asked I answered
<Kilos> grrrrr
<magellanic> is that your 4g modem?
 * Kilos looks for sjambok
<inetpro> LTE
<magellanic> are you on the telkom contract with it?
<inetpro> magellanic: yes, the 10+10 contract
<Kilos> hell say yes or no tomorrow some time
<Kilos> oh my its gonna rain
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> lol np old man
 * inetpro fell asleep early last night
<Kilos> good you need some rest
<Kilos> fly is the next one that needs to crash early
<inetpro> magellanic: but at this stage they should just make it 30+30 rather
<Kilos> sjoe
<magellanic> why so?
<inetpro> 10GB is no longer enough for a month
<inetpro> not for a family with teenagers
<magellanic> you didn't uncapped adsl?...
<magellanic> get*
<inetpro> magellanic: Telkom refusing to install lines again
<inetpro> too much cable theft
<magellanic> okay that explains
<magellanic> they should compensate with bigger data packages for people they refuse to put lines for
<Kilos> you faster than adsl now
<inetpro> magellanic: definitely
<Kilos> ya tell them magellanic  
<magellanic> is it even legal to refuse to put lines, considering they are the only provider
<Kilos> we in same boat
<inetpro> Kilos: faster is not the better solution
<Kilos> yaya man for me it is
<Kilos> you forget need for speed
<Kilos> magellanic  they were replacing here every second week
<Kilos> then offered peeps free fancy fones because they couldnt keep up with replacing lines
<inetpro> Who wants to live life on the bleeding edge and help out with testing?
<inetpro> Subscribe to TextSecure Beta releases https://github.com/whispersystems/textsecure#joining-the-beta
<magellanic> Kilos: that is not our problem, as consumers of the only provider :p
<Kilos> yip we are stuck with them , but im ok as long as they keep their promo bundles going
<magellanic> inetpro: interesting, I use telegram for secure text
<magellanic> this does SMS as well though
<magellanic> bbl
<Kilos> hmm...
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> Hi Symmetria
<arnaudmez> Hi highvoltage
<arnaudmez> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi arnaudmez
<inetpro> ai!
<arnaudmez> hello, 
<arnaudmez> no one here
<arnaudmez> ?
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<Kilos> im watching rugby
<arnaudmez> Okay I see
<Kilos> what did you break now
<arnaudmez> Shark vs Bulls
<Kilos> stormers vs chiefs
<Kilos> crazy game
<Kilos> 16/12 to stormers at half
<Kilos> ai! they beat the stormers
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: let's hope the sharks can beat the cheetahs now
<Kilos> yeah
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi psydroid  wb
<psydroid> how are you doing?
<psydroid> thank you
<inetpro> wb psydroid
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> where you been?
<psydroid> I am still in Dublin, but settled now and on a mobile internet connection
<Kilos> cool
<psydroid> finding housing was quite hard here and taking care of all paperwork took quite a bit of time as well, but I am finally back
<Kilos> well done. id be lost in a strange land
<psydroid> this is the second time I've moved between countries and had to start all over
<psydroid> thanks
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you becoming a globe trotter
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> maybe next may be a move to Scandinavia or North America
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> as long as you are learning all the time thats good
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> I am learning a lot here in Dublin
<Kilos> good
<psydroid> so many big companies have their offices here too
<Kilos> thats nice
<psydroid> I was at the MongoDB presentation for the new version and directly got to talk to some of their developers
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> sharks playing better than their last cheetahs game
<Kilos> yay we back on target looks like
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> Fulltime Score: Cheetahs 10 - 27 Sharks
<inetpro> and that bonus try for the sharks will help a lot in the competition
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: does that mean they get 5 points?
<inetpro> so they jump up above the bulls in 6th position with 11 points on the log?
<Kilos> ya
 * inetpro answers his self
<inetpro> yes and yes
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> mind you i battle with new rules
<inetpro> supersports logs were slow to update the logs
<Kilos> you must ask tara about new rules
<Kilos> she just laughs at me and my old rules
<Kilos> at one time there was also something about winning by more than 10 points as well that did something
<inetpro> we look better than the bulls just for a few days
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> they still have a game in hand
<Kilos> we will still beat them i think but next week is the chiefs
<Kilos> and the chiefs are on fire
<Kilos> psydroid  have you seen our new site
<inetpro> Kilos: we should win them at home
<Kilos> built by the fly and cohorts
<Kilos> they just beat the stormers at home
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> he calls me a cohort?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that word popped into memory from somewhere
<Kilos> Maaz  define cohort
<Maaz> Kilos: Series \Se"ries\, n. [L. series, fr. serere, sertum, to join or bind together; cf. Gr. ??? to fasten, Skr. sarit thread. Cf. {Assert}, {Desert} a solitude, {Exert}, {Insert}, {Seraglio}.] 1. A number of things or events standing or succeeding in order, and connected by a like relation; sequence; order; course; a succession of things; as, a continuous series
<Maaz> of calamitous events. [1913 Webster]  During some years his life a series of triumphs. --…
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> a cohort is an ancient Roman military unit, comprising six centuries, equal to one tenth of a legion
<Kilos> ya well thats good then , you and fly make 1/10th of a legion
<inetpro> but also a group of people with a shared characteristic
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> i think he is cross with me again
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> ty 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> you know what inetpro  there is some mix up with noobs going to the locoteam channel for help, they should go to their own locos first methinks
<magespawn> just found proxy settings set up on a win computer, that i did not put there
<Kilos> because during the day there is no one to help them
<Kilos> how did they get there magespawn  
<Kilos> the user or a bug
<Kilos> wbb
<Mopkop> Good evening!
<Maaz> Mopkop: By the way, mopkop on freenode told me "Tell mopkop hello" 1 day, 2 hours, 46 minutes and 11 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> haha
<Mopkop> Just testing :)
<Kilos> very funny mopkop said hello to mopkop
<Kilos> you can do that too by looking in a mirror
<magespawn> looks like it is some sort of rogue adserv malware
<Kilos> oi magespawn  that sucks
<Kilos> do those peeps just open any mail
<magespawn> no where near as bad as the other one though
<magespawn> no this tannie clicks on any link she sees
<Kilos> isnt there some anti malware thing they can check mails with first
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> the pro has a name for them things
<Kilos> wb spinza  
<magespawn> this was not a mail, she likes to install browser add on bar etc, and belives anythng she reads online
<Kilos> shame
<magespawn> just needs a bit of computer training is all
<Kilos> hopefully, explain nicely there are peeps out there that want to steal her money
<magespawn> it also just generally messes with the stability of the system, stop services etc that should be running
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> but this is a good way for me to learn 
<Kilos> for you ya but must be frightening for a tannie
<magespawn> no she has me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> educate her man you are planning to move
<magespawn> when you see a service called RiidEeflabearry, then it is safe to assume something is wrong
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> im so happy im on buntu
<magespawn> linux almost manages to make all your problems the self created kind, almost
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> anyway, chat later dinner time
<Kilos> emjoy
<Kilos> enjoy too
<Kilos> danfowle1  you lug peeps are silent types hey
<psydroid> Kilos, which site is that?
<Kilos> the za site, lemme get you the link
<Kilos> its fast
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<psydroid> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now?
<inetpro> Maaz: tell magespawn there is no ant-malware that will help for someone like tannie malware
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> anti-malware as well
<Kilos> better to convert her to kde
<inetpro> user education is what she needs
<Kilos> 14.04 kde is strong
<inetpro> anti = tannie
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> quite funny is you ask me 
<Kilos> auntie
<inetpro> if*
<inetpro> ja maar somtyds praat mense van Anti Poeks in afrikaans
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is dit nie antie nie
<Kilos> wb magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<inetpro> magellanic: wb
<Mopkop> Hello magellanic!
<inetpro> Kilos: miskien is jy reg
<Kilos> eks altyd reg
<magellanic> greets
<Kilos> behalwe....
<inetpro> maar miskien is jy verkeerd 
<Kilos> i got a twee tales book here somewhere
<inetpro> nee, jy's verkeerd
<inetpro> Kilos: hy's nie te vinde in die tales book nie
<Kilos> ja dis n slang woord
<Kilos> ek het ook nou gekyk
<Kilos> maar om die ie klank te maak moet daar altyd n e na i wees
<inetpro> waar's die kapenaars?
<Kilos> soos tannie nie tanni nie
<Kilos> magellanic  ^^
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> eks nooit verkeerd nie behalwe as ek nie reg is nie
<inetpro> arme ou sal nie weet waaaat die konteks is nie
<magellanic> hey? my afk is not good
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> answer the question man
<magellanic> which one?
<inetpro> antwoord die question man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> anti for aunt in afrikaans
<magellanic> no idea
<magellanic> parse error
<inetpro> lol
<Mopkop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_South_African_slang_words#Afrikanerisms
<Kilos> ja Mopkop  jy praat die taal
<Mopkop> *antie :)
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos does a little jig
<Mopkop> Maar as dit slang is maak dit seker nie saak hoe mens dit spel nie?
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro does a litlle jiggamajig
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> something that is not written in records has no value
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> one day i will try a ubuntu install in afrikaans mode
<Mopkop> The Afrikaans dictionary works well across all applications.
<Kilos> sudo apie-gryp installeer aptitude
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> no afrikaans commands in linux
<magellanic> that would be interesting
<magellanic> ls = kyk
<Kilos> blame the debian guys for being foreign
<magellanic> cd = gaan
<Mopkop> rm = vw
<Kilos> we must just accept the language for computers is english
<Mopkop> Agreed!
<Kilos> even the poor russians and greeks have accepted it
<magellanic> haha
<Kilos> they even have 2 locos in russia
<Kilos> i think it was 2
<Mopkop> Want niemand weet wat bedoel word met "Die oortjie bo die kaartbalk in die sigblad" nie.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> soos die knokas stoot drie drukas sodat die 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> i forgot what a piston is
<Mopkop> suier*
<Kilos> daar is n krukas ook daar in die goed
<Kilos> jaja
<Kilos> slim seun
<Mopkop> Moes eers iemand vra :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> slim move
<Kilos> is jou pa n wrktuig kundige
<Kilos> werktuigkundige
<Kilos> sjoe groot woord vir n mechanic
<Mopkop> Nee, maar hy werk met karre, soort van. Hy ontwerp die brandstof.
<Mopkop> *motorwerktuigkundige
<Mopkop> Afrikaans is fun for coining very large words...
<Mopkop> Like: rekenaartoepasingstegnologieonderwyseresse
<Kilos> aha ons moet praat
<Mopkop> Oor?
<Kilos> petrol additives
<Kilos> my seun bemark een wat die plek vat van als wat shell bp en die ander in sit
<Kilos> en dit brand beter en jy kry meer kilos met dit
<Mopkop> Ek sien, ja hulle werk juis daarmee. Onslangs bietjie vagesit met SARS, maar hulle gaan nou 'n lisensie kry.
<Mopkop> Om additives by te voeg ek meen.
<Kilos> ian wil weet waar om basiese petrol te ky sonder die goed in
<Mopkop> Sal interessant wees om te hoor waar hy dit kry. Tans koop hulle dit by SASOL, maar SASOL raak baie suinig met die supply as die prys verander.
<Kilos> ek dink hy sukkel om dit te kry, het het n depot wat dit so skkon sal bemark met sy additive in
<Mopkop> In Pretoria?
<Kilos> nee iewers in rustenburg
<Mopkop> Interessant, sal bietjie ondersoek instel. Ewenwel, ek moet nou gaan skottelgoed was en dan 'n klomp briewe skryf en goed. Lekker slaap almal!
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: wat is jy so stil?
<Kilos> le bietjie
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lo, wat nou
<inetpro> jy't hierdie week niks gedoen nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hoekom is ek dan so moeg
<inetpro> moeg van niks doen
<inetpro> trello sê vir my jy het net die sjambok gaan argiveer
<Kilos> moeg man nie verveeld nie
<Kilos> ja die ander is vit=r slimmes
 * inetpro checking up on you
<inetpro> en die vlieg het lui geraak ook
<Kilos> dunno how that = got there
<Kilos> jy het gese ek moet als los
<Kilos> ek het jou n boodskap gegee
<Kilos> ek het a kaart van afrika vir daai site
<Kilos> i dunno how to give it to you
<Kilos> kan you fetch it from the picpaste thing?
<Kilos> i think it will work well in the front page
<Kilos> in place of the za flag
<inetpro> waar het jy die boodskap gelos?
<Kilos> hier
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sit 'n boodskap by trello man
<inetpro> https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd
<inetpro> dan raak dit nie verlore nie
<inetpro> anders dien die ding geen doel nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hopefully done
<Kilos> inetpro  you see it?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> do you see i type there and left a lionk
<Kilos> link too
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> http://pbrd.co/1Eld7iV
<inetpro> where did you put that?
<Kilos> i typed map for front page and pasted the link in the link you gave me
<inetpro> in Activity?
<Kilos> there where it says comment 
<inetpro> did you press the comment button?
<Kilos> build ubuntu africa site
<Kilos> yes i did but now only
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> forgot that
<Kilos> it was off the bottom of the page man
<Kilos> i wondered why it didnt show first time
<Kilos> do you see it now
<inetpro> yebo yes, and I even commented
<Kilos> haha ha ya
<Kilos> good point , i forget how peeps see things
<inetpro> where did you steal this image?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> somewhere in one of the 30+ tabs i had open on my poor opera
<Kilos> dont you like it?
 * inetpro likes it
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> but we can't just take any image and use it
<inetpro> you'll land us in trouble very quickly
<Kilos> where do you see history in chrome?
<Kilos> it might be there
<Kilos> http://all-free-download.com/free-vector/free-download-africa-map-vector-image.html
<Kilos> maybe there
<Kilos> or here http://www.africaguide.com/afmap.htm
<inetpro> we'll find something suitable 
<Kilos> is it not from the free download place
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> chnage the colours or something, i think i battled to find it
<inetpro> some people like making money from images
<inetpro> obviously some of them even do it for a living
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> gotta give credit where credit is due
<Kilos> http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=223124068
<Kilos> there i think
<inetpro> jaja, we got the message oom
<Kilos> man look there and see if we can use it or if they want money
<inetpro> we're just not ready even for a basic site
<inetpro> be patient
<inetpro> it will be ready when it is ready
<Kilos> then next friday you tell me i did nothing all week again
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ssshhhh its actually dropping some water from the sky
<inetpro> don't tell anyone, else it goes away
<Kilos> it stopped already sigh
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight, i dont understand all this stuff
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-15
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  and others
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<Kilos> morning Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos , all 
 * Kilos thinks all has gone to church
<nlsthzn> oh yes, sunday today... monday for me :/
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nlsthzn  what is the fridge thing in ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> place of news
<Kilos> ah ty
<nlsthzn> like a fridge where you stick all the papers and stuff to do with school and from the "newspapers" etc
<Kilos> ahaaa
<nlsthzn> Kilos, http://fridge.ubuntu.com//about/
<nlsthzn> a better explanation :p
<Kilos> why is no oneapplying for the membership board
<Kilos> they also seem to have got too busy like everywhere else
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , look how afraid you where to apply for membership
<nlsthzn> I think this is a order of magnitude more intimidating
<Kilos> hahaha im thinking of going for it
<nlsthzn> I for one don't feel qualified to even think about it
<Kilos> we cant let that collapse as well
<nlsthzn> go for it uncle Kilos ... but take note your short time being a member will count against you
<nlsthzn> it won't collapse :)
<nlsthzn> they have nominations, they would simply like more
<Kilos> im definitely not qualified but one crumb is better than nothing
<nlsthzn> to be more democratic about it I guess
<Kilos> oh thats good then
<nlsthzn> but if you like go for it... will show your willing and bring you to some peeps attention... if you don't get it this time then next time should be much easier :)
<Kilos> ive noticed that noobs go to locoteams for help but no one helps them
<nlsthzn> I do believe you are qualified for this... you understand people and you are passionate about Ubuntu etc...
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn> strong locoteams can help the local people... weak ones don't / can't
<Kilos> im talking about #ubuntu-locoteams
<Kilos> they like here they first leave me to mess up
<Kilos> but here at least someone jumps in
<nlsthzn> I don't think that that channel is for support to be honest
<nlsthzn> people should be directed to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners 
<nlsthzn> there are more people geared towards helping via IRC there
<Kilos> ya but ive seen in the africa locos they give that link for where to go for help
<Kilos> something wrong somewhere
<Kilos> ah ill try remember #ubuntu-beginners
<Kilos> i wondered why no one helped
<nlsthzn> from #ubuntu-locoteams header -  Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio
<nlsthzn> that channel is for issues with loco related things
<nlsthzn> not ubuntu supprot
<Kilos> aha
<nlsthzn> support
<Kilos> ty for that
<nlsthzn> np :)
<Kilos> haha you went there too
<nlsthzn> had to have a look :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> bad news this many channels open
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> not funny man sjoe
<nlsthzn> just need to learn to focus... or just close some channels... can
<nlsthzn> can't be in all of em :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> focus mean sthinking and thats bad for the brain
<Mopkop> Good morning all!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> hi lin_  
<danfowle1> Kilos: I know, right?
<danfowle1> silent, but deadly
<danfowle1> wait remove that last part
<Kilos> you must chat with us sometimes danfowle1  
<Kilos> hehe we a friendly channel
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I think I am way 2 good at pissing people off
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> some guy was threatening me 
<Symmetria> so I replied:  You are in my mind, nothing more than an annoyance, and remind me of a mosquito that buzzes around in a non-maleria area, very irritating, and can make you itch, but really, pretty harmless.
<Symmetria> :P he went ballistic when he saw that 
<Mopkop> I think I broke thunderbird.
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  wat maak jy
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> haha you are better than me at breaking things seems like
<Mopkop> Trying to fix it, but according to Google it is an official bug.
<Mopkop> Yea, seems that way.
<Kilos> the make a bug report or go tell them how you fix it
<Kilos> i dont like or use thunderbird at all
<Mopkop> What do you use then?
<Kilos> for email i use evolution on pop
<Kilos> peeps say im old fashioned, but it works for me and has a great built in backup tool 
<Mopkop> I don't like pop. Thought of using Geary, but it is still underdeveloped. 
<Mopkop> Very fast and neat though.
<Kilos> you can use evo on that other thing too
<Kilos> there are some others some of the guys use
<Mopkop> You mean IMAP?
<Kilos> imap its called i think , but for me pop only fetches recent mail so that why i use it
<Kilos> haha
<Mopkop> I just delete old mails, so IMAP works fine for me :) I use my inbox as a to-do list. :)
<Kilos> with pop i can use different pcs and not download  everything every time
<Kilos> i have tons of mails all at gmail
<Kilos> will take a week to delete them
<Mopkop> You're going to break gmail with all that mail!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they offer free space so they mustnt complain if i use it
<Mopkop> It'll make your life much easier if you have a tidy inbox :)
<Kilos> my inbox is lekker, i only keep mails i might use again
<Kilos> need again
<Mopkop> Ever heard about the Collyer brothers? They died in their own house because the could not find the door, because they were hoarders.
<Mopkop> You're going to drown in all that mail.
<Kilos> lol its not here by me man its in the sky
<Mopkop> Causing air pollution, no doubt. Global warming is on you then.
<Mopkop> :)
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> i got eat now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lekka duk nou
<Mopkop> Lekker slaap!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Mopkop> I fixed thunderbird!
<Mopkop> Yay!
<Mopkop> Ant it took me only 4 hours :)
<Maaz> Mopkop: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> now go to the bug and teach them how to fix it
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> No ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hello oom. 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: what must I fix again?
<Kilos> um
<inetpro> 03/15 08:13:52 <Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<Kilos> oh ya my head
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i added a thing in trello but dunno if i should
<Kilos> would need lots more input
<Kilos> tempted though
<inetpro> no need to rush into it
<Kilos> lol fools rush in where angels fear to tread
<Kilos> its either before the end of this month or in 2 years time
<inetpro> surely you can take part as a non-member as if you're a member
<inetpro> only your vote doesn't count
<Kilos> the mails from them said peeps are retiring or expiring so they need replacements
<Kilos> they extended it by 2 weeks because of poor showing
<inetpro> that's normal business as usual
<Kilos> so they dont need more peeps?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> talk to them man
 * inetpro don't have all the answers
<Kilos> i dont know who to talk to
<Kilos> it would mean more hours awake for me though
<inetpro> in that case you can forget it
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> start by getting to know the people involved and find out from them what it entails
<inetpro> not from us
<Kilos> its mainly those 2 meetings
<Kilos> lunch time and mid night
<Kilos> maybe ill mail that chick that sends out the mails
<Kilos> one cant leave everything hoping someone else will jump in
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> gremble  wb
<gremble> How are you Kilos
<Kilos> im good ty lad and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Just too lazy to work now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so only when you too lazy to work you come here?
<Kilos> hmm...
<magellanic> I do too, but then Kilos tries to out work to me...
<magellanic> dish out*
<gremble> Pretty much Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Because when I'm not lazy, I work, then I cannot be here :P
<Kilos> that all part of the game
<gremble> I'm trying to make a simple game of life simulator, but I am unsure of how to randomly populate a block one unit away from an already populated block
<magellanic> shouldn't be random though? block lives based on its neighbouring blocks or something?
<gremble> Ah. That is a much simpler way to implement it. Thanks
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I was going to spawn it from a living one
<gremble> not to a living one
<gremble> :P
<magellanic> I think rules are that initial states are random
<magellanic> and then there are rules around block survival/death based on neighbours
<gremble> Yup
 * superfly stumbles in
<gremble> My idea was to scan the blocks until a find a living one, then randomly populate a block around it
<Kilos> aw my flr wassup
<magellanic> heya superfly 
<Kilos> fly as well
<gremble> But it makes more sense to populate a block based on whether there is a living one close to it
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<magellanic> you mean for game state changes?
<gremble> For the single cell, yes
<magellanic> I think you'd have to do it for each block, if 3 or more living neighbours, that one lives, etc
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> That is what I agreed with you initially
<magellanic> which language are you doing it in? using double arrays or such?
<gremble> C++
<gremble> Yes, using a multidimensional array
<gremble> I am thinking about making it a multidimensional game :P
<magellanic> good luck
<gremble> Thanks. I wanted to do it in brainfuck, but then I considered becoming a herion bum instead
<magellanic> well c++ is as worse as they come, so... ;)
<gremble> Psh
<gremble> Its nice
<superfly> magellanic: come do it in C on our microcontroller, then you'll gain an appreciation for C++
<magellanic> haha
<gremble> I cannot wait to do C on a microcontroller :D
<magellanic> okay point taken
<superfly> I've always thought that the people who dis C++ have never really used it themselves, and they've also never programmed in C :-P
<gremble> I've never really understood why people dislike it so much
<gremble> It is my language of choice
 * gremble shrugs
<superfly> gremble: my language of choice is Python, but C++ is my second.
<gremble> I like python, but I'm terrified of the 2.7-3.4 disparity
<gremble> I would just want to work with 3.4 and never look back... But I am fairly sure that I cannot
<gremble> haha
<superfly> gremble: it's hardly a disparity
<gremble> I think disparity is the incorrect word. My lexicon is broken
<superfly> gremble: people make it sound far worse than it is
<gremble> Hmm. Well, that doesn't really matter. I prefer it for scientific computing over matlab/mathematica/maple/magma/whatever
<gremble> So I will use it anyway
<gremble> haha
<superfly> I have codebases in both, and the biggest difference is remembering to drop the "u" for unicode ;-)
<superfly> ah yes
<superfly> I've heard "horror" stories of matlab
<gremble> That and Julia, but I still want to play more with julia
<gremble> Engineers are addicted to matlab and that will get me a job one day ;)
<superfly> gremble: where are you based, and what do you do?
<gremble> Pretoria, Applied Mathematics
<gremble> Probably specialise in EE
<gremble> Electrical Engineering
<superfly> Yep, I got that ;-)
<gremble> Information Theory
<superfly> when are you finishing up?
<gremble> 2016 I finish my bachelors, but I would like to do honours+
<superfly> oh dear
<Kilos> wb gremble  
<gremble> Thank you. Irssi was connecting like a crazy person
<kulelu88> only the truly gifted do honours in mathematics :D
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> gremble: if you like the power of C++ with the beauty of Python, you should try writing code in Nim
<gremble> I've looked at Nim, I may play around in future
<kulelu88> although I've given up writing Nim for now
<gremble> For now though I am going to hit the sack
<gremble> cheers
<kulelu88> tc
<Kilos> night gremble  
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> Off myself
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-14
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly and all others lurkers
<chesedo> morning Kilos inetpro dlPhreak superfly theblazehen Wolfeyes and all others
<theblazehen> Morning Kilos chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo dlPhreak theblazehen Wolfeyes 
<superfly> hi Kilos, chesedo, theblazehen, zipper
<theblazehen> Hi superfly
<dlPhreak> Good morning all.
<zipper> superfly: Hello, how are you doing?
<Wolfeyes> heya chesedo, theblazehen, superfly, dlPhreak, zipper, Kilos
<superfly> zipper: can't complain
<superfly> hi qol
<superfly> *Wolfeyes
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> *sigh* finger trouble today
<theblazehen> hi Wolfeyes
<dlPhreak> How is everyone this morning?
<superfly> Anyone remember this? https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/PUI1TzNrnrYJLQ4bR6ry0k7FV2OWxrl0djhTV2rLivcXUnRTdWFmaeM_yani-Y9fj1mg=w1920-h1080-no
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Good and you?
<zipper> DECEIVER OF THE GODS!!!!!!!
<zipper> AMON AMARTH
<zipper> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell thanks theblazehen 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> superfly: those were interesting times
<Kilos> hi inetpro iqbal 
<Kilos> uh oh 
<Kilos> splits again
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> nice and wet here this morning, how is there by you?
<magespawn> or rather how is it there by you?
<Kilos> no more rain but ground still damp
<Kilos> gras wet every morning from dew
<Kilos> winter is coming
<dlPhreak> and death follows in it's wake.
<Kilos> death must wait till ive been to my girls
<iqbal> hi
<dlPhreak> iqbal: hello
<magespawn> Kilos: any more news on Xsm's server?
<Kilos> he is trying to find a way to ssh in from outside i think magespawn 
<Kilos> getting thje right address is tricky
<magespawn> same principle as from the inside you just have to get the port forwarding right, and know you internet isp supplied ip
<magespawn> s/you/your
<Kilos> i think thats where the prob was, the isp ip
<Kilos> ill be in and out keeping sheep away from herbs
<dlPhreak> no dydns?
<Kilos> he still ad to learn about dyndnd
<Kilos> dyndns
<Kilos> maybe he has gone to the client now to setup from there
<anton_may> ello all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<dlPhreak> anton_may hi
<Kilos> lemme organise power to front veranda so i can take lappy there
<Kilos> bit bright out here but anywa
<Kilos> y
<magespawn> i like working outside on my computer, but the sunlight can be a problem
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i got get a cap to shades eyes
<anton_may> life of a home worker
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: stay out of the sun, it's not good for you
<magespawn> inetpro: a little sun is required
<inetpro> magespawn: 15 - 20 minutes should be enough for your vitamin D requirements :-)
<mazal> Morning
<Xsm> Hello guys
<mazal> Hi
<Xsm> internet works - yay
<Xsm> heya mazal
<Xsm> Kilos: 3/4 way there
<Xsm> be back later
<Kilos> there?
<Kilos> to client
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Xsm> 3/4 way to having pc 100% completed
<Xsm> at client now
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> and its connecting so thatsa good sign
<Xsm> and their internet works with the setup we set up
<Xsm> nods
<Kilos> yay
<Xsm> be back later - just wanted to check that for now
<Kilos> magespawn toldhow to get ip
<Xsm> ah
<Kilos> you get it from the isp
<Xsm> I'll get it later
<mazal> Static ip ?
<Kilos> most likely ya
<Kilos> because it must stay the same so one can ssh in from outside
<mazal> I wanted that once
<mazal> Till I saw the cost. Toe gaan die lus verby
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> And they had rules such as you have to go over to bussness acount then etc.
<Kilos> maybe this clirent has one
<Kilos> i take lappy back inside. hard work to see screen out here
<magespawn> inetpro: my mental requirements are a little longer than that
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<superfly> Kilos: it's called Dynamic DNS
<magespawn> home time chat later
<anton_may> bye, 4 more min for me
<zipper> superfly: You know who else does dynamic dns?
<zipper> not anyone's mom
<zipper> Sometimes I just work too much and want to make noise.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Xsm you winning?
<MaNI> in fairness most cheap routers even come with a simple to use dyndns configuration of some kind :p though I guess half of them probably don't work anymore now that dyndns decided to start being stingy
<Xsm> I am getting there ty Kilos
<Kilos> yay
<Xsm> just testing an internal computer to the net now
<Kilos> ok
<Xsm> it works it works - yayyyyyyy
<pavlushka> yayyyy!
<Xsm> I love my work.
 * Kilos does i jib
<pavlushka> Xsm, congrats
<Kilos> a jig
<Xsm> Ty to everyone who has a part of helping me get this far.
<chesedo> yayyhoo
<Kilos> you need to get a few bottles of hair restorer for all those that pulled thier hair out
<chesedo> Kilos: can Maaz throw a party for us
<Xsm> Now they must just give me a time to change all the computers over and then I can complete the proxy.
<pavlushka> Kilos, lol
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha
<Kilos> MaNI coffee on
<Kilos> oh y
<Kilos> my
<Xsm> lol
<chesedo> lol
<Xsm> to funny
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz cake please
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<chesedo> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> chesedo: Done
<chesedo> Maaz: with cake
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> he has prefference to you chesedo
<chesedo> Maaz: with cake please
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<Kilos> Xsm order coffee
<Xsm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Xsm: Sure
<Xsm> :-P
<Kilos> Maaz with cake is <reply> Yay we have something to celebrate
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> Maaz with cake
<Maaz> Yay we have something to celebrate
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> Kilos: maybe I see you tomorrow as well
<Kilos> no mind the battling and struggling its the end results satisfaction that makes it all worth while
<Xsm> poor Maazwill be working overtime
<Kilos> yay Xsm that would be good
<Kilos> lol
<Xsm> :-)
<Xsm> going offline now, catch you later.
<Xsm> ty again  to everyone for the added help
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, chesedo and Xsm!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<chesedo> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome chesedo
<chesedo> Maaz: you will have to put Xsm's in the microwave or something :P
<Maaz> chesedo: I'll remember that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz you
<Maaz> Kilos: I am your new robot overlord
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: you will
<inetpro> you will
<inetpro> Maaz: you will
<Maaz> inetpro: you will have to put Xsm's in the microwave or something :P
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<chesedo> oops
<chesedo> Maaz: forget you will
<Maaz> chesedo: Done
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> yay
<chesedo> which word/phrase triggered that
<Kilos> Maaz will
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> must be a combo of you and will
<Kilos> Maaz you are
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<inetpro> <name> (<verb>|=<verb>=) [also] <value>
<Kilos> Maaz you are cute
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> ok
<chesedo> Maaz: chesedo remembers that hopefully
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<chesedo> Maaz: i may remember that hopefully
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> brr
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz whois chesedo 
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz who
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz wo is chesesdo
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz forget wo is chesesdo
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about wo is chesesdo anyway
<chesedo> Maaz: last set factiod
<Maaz> chesedo: *blink*
<chesedo> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> chesedo: It was: wo
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<chesedo> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz wo
<Maaz> Kilos: wo is chesesdo
<Kilos> Maaz forget wo
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz chesedo
<Maaz> chesedo is our meeting chair. He enjoys the hot seat :D
 * chesedo rofl
<Kilos> tumbleweed 
<Kilos> when you flying again
<Kilos> can you check if one of the supplied 2 pin power sockets supplies 220v for me please
<Kilos> any one of you globe trotters can tellme as well
<tumbleweed> Kilos: on thursday :P
<tumbleweed> Kilos: they've always supplied 110v, in my experience
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so how do za peeps charge their cell fones etc
<Kilos> where are you going this time tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: Boston. going to https://libreplanet.org/2016/
<Kilos> cool
<tumbleweed> Kilos: your cellphone charger probably takes 110 or 220v. Most laptop and cellphone chargers do (not all, but most)
<Kilos> oh ty ill check my charger
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> me too
<Kilos> oh yay tumbleweed my lappy charger says int 100 to 240v so theres a luck
<tumbleweed> yep, taht's what I'd expect :)
<Kilos> wow i thought everything had to be physically switched 
<Kilos> i learned something new again 
<Kilos> ty
<tumbleweed> switch-mode powersupplies can be designed to handle both
<Kilos> so i see
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> now just to make sure i have the right 2 pin plug on the end
<tumbleweed> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=in-seat+power+socket&tbm=isch - that gives you an idea of what they'll accept
<tumbleweed> at least EU & US
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> they wont allow me to take a knife and screwdriver with me so gotta plan ahead
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> I find the US plugs tend to stay in, better than the EU 2-pin ones we use in ZA
<tumbleweed> but both work
<Kilos> whts the diffs
<Kilos> we have 2 types here on things
<Kilos> some have the metal connecting bit just at the end of the plug but i have some old solid ones i can put on
<Kilos> oh my those are flat
<tumbleweed> yeah, US is 2 flat pins
<tumbleweed> both work, of course
<Kilos> i see a round one
<Kilos> do they have both
<Kilos> or can you buy an adaptor onboard?
<tumbleweed> look at those sockets - the sockets take both
<Kilos> yay if they have round ones im smiling. ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> when are you flying oom Kilos?
<Kilos> sigh inetpro when the clearance peeps wake up
<Kilos> they dont answer fone calls or emails
<inetpro> I'm sure you'll hear from them soon
<Kilos> so i foned the centre for service excellence this morning and they said i must mail my complaint to then
<Kilos> i did and the cced that they mailed the same address i dont get replies from
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> perhaps tumbleweed can put a good word in for you :-)
<inetpro> surely with all his many flights he must know everyone by now
<Kilos> they already 2 weeks over their 2 week schedule
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> he has really become a globe trotter
<inetpro> or maybe someone else here knows somebody else whow knows someone
<Kilos> they also cced the mail to a colonel parma nish
<Kilos> so he has a day then ill find his number and fone him directly
<inetpro> oom Kilos, you must kick that murphy guy out of your home
<Kilos> it will come through, hopefully before the visa peeps decline the visa
<Kilos> yes i agree
<inetpro> or at least leave him behind when you eventually travel
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he has been quiet here for a while, long time no need to reinstall
<Kilos> 14.04 kde has been good to me
<Kilos> i wonder if ian has won the battle. and offline because they are feeding him fat
<Kilos> nice thing about doing work for a way out hotel, dinner bead and breakfast
<Kilos> bed
<inetpro> hotel, dinner, bread, bed and breakfast?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> yes the server he is doing is for a hotel
<Kilos> i think he is enjoying that
<Kilos> no need to cook for himself
<Kilos> he started his linux networking experience with a tough one
<pavlushka> Kilos, are you talking about Xsm?
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> Kilos: you need to get your PTA city council up to speed on Twitter... look what happens in Cape Town: https://twitter.com/CityofCT/status/709308760876048385
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> i saw they are using electric bicycles there to fight crime now
<Kilos> its inetpro 's city council
<inetpro> we'll get there eventually, one day
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: raining cats and dogs here now
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> nothing here
<superfly> inetpro: wow, I hope none of them get hurt.
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> me too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> slepp some as well superfly 
<Kilos> sleep
<Kilos> before we invented fire and lights we used to get enough sleep
<Kilos> raining here too now inetpro but only mice
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-15
<chesedo> morning all
<mazal> Morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro dlPhreak anton_may magespawn mazal nuvolari SilverCode spinza Private_User and all others
<Private_User> morning Kilos 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Kilos: Lekker dingetjie om mee te speel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/vnstat-console-based-network-traffic-monitor.html
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<mazal> Lo magespawn
<magespawn> hey hey, looks like one of the links is playing yo-yo today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> meer dinkwerk mazal 
<magespawn> bbl got to go sort this out
<Kilos> my kop te plat deesdae
<chesedo> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> you have settled in here nicely for so long now when are you going to join us on launchpad
<Kilos> we enjoy having you here as you know what you are talking about and help others
<Kilos> so do we have to invite you?
<Kilos> hehe
<MaNI> haha, unfortunately not likely to happen any time soon, I'm already involved in way too many projects, life is crazy, occasional random irc is all I have time for ;)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ill keep trying
<SilverCode> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos howzit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> no news here yet
<Kilos> als goed daar Langjan ?
<Langjan> Als goed dankie Kilos, kan nie glo jy wag steeds nie...! 
<Langjan> Maak jy hulle warm? WARM!
<Kilos> daai clearance mense soek seker diep
<Langjan> Eish! 
<Kilos> ja ek het gister die service excellence mense gebel en toe ge epos en to epos hulle die clearance mense en n kolonel
<Kilos> nou sal ek more daai kolonel bel as ek sy nommer kan vind
<Langjan> Hoop nie dis 'n kolonel in Idi Amin se army nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Werk jou updates?
<Kilos> parma nish is sy naam
<Kilos> je ek het ge upgrade net nou
<Langjan> klink nie goed nie, maar wats in 'n naam...
<Kilos> ek gebruik za-archives
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Ek kry nou dieselfde prob op my desktop en lappie
<Langjan> laat ek za archives probeer
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> server for south africa
<Langjan> Het al probeer, geen verandering
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kry jy klaar probleme as jy apt-get update doen?
<Langjan> Laat ek weer probeer
<Kilos> daar is vanoggend nuwe kernel goed
<Langjan> Hy laai nou updates af, sal kyk na apt-get as hy klaar is
<Kilos> wat gebruik jy
<Langjan> os? Ubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> nee om te update
<Langjan> server for sa
<Kilos> nee man toppie
<Kilos> apt-get of update manager
<Langjan> update mgr
<Kilos> ok kyk of hy probleme gee
<Langjan> was al besig toe jy voorstel probeer apt-get
<Kilos> synaptig wer lekker ook
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<Kilos> ek gebruik nooit update manager nie
<Langjan> synaptic wil nie oopmaak nie...!!!
<Kilos> ai! jy het iets gebreek
<Langjan> weet nie, hy reageer net nie
<Kilos> ok ons sal soek waar is die probleem
<Kilos> is update manager klaar?
<unlaudable> hey
<Langjan> ja dit lyk so
<Kilos> mooi nou
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> net om seker te maak
<Langjan> running...
<Langjan> Standing still on 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.153)
<Kilos> it will say something soon
<Langjan> ok still running
<Langjan> Het julle die naweek baie reeen gehda?
<Kilos> ja so 80mm as ek reg onthou
<Kilos> miskien was dit laas week ek vergeet
<Langjan> Sjoe! Lucky
<Kilos> inetpro het meer gehad
<Langjan> Nog droog hier, groen droogte
<Langjan> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Langjan> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> let me run it
<Kilos> done and no errors
<Kilos> is your connection no unstable
<Kilos> not
<Langjan> dont think so
<inetpro> oom Langjan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> run again sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Langjan: first of all are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Langjan> Hi inetpro ,32bit
<inetpro> hmm... then you're in trouble sir
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> as in, no more updates for Chrome
<Kilos> use opera-browser
<Langjan> ok so thats it, there was a warning, im using mainly firefox, will shop around for other ALTERNATE browser, daars mos 'n ubuntu weergawe van chrome
<Kilos> chromium
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> get opera 
<Kilos> i love it
<Langjan> thks inetpro and Kilos  that put me on the track
<inetpro> just remove that line in your sources for checking for google updates and the error will go away
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<Langjan> I had a look, was not overly impressed
<Kilos> i dont keep track of stuff i dont use
<Langjan> thks inetpro 
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> Maaz google opera-dev for 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Opera developer 32.0.1933.0 update - Opera Desktop" http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2015/07/opera-developer-32-0-1933-0-update/ :: "Opera developer 30, now available as 32-bit on Linux - Opera Desktop" http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2015/04/opera-developer-30-now-available-32-bit-linux/ :: "Linux i386 - Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download
<Maaz> the ..." http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386 :: "UbuntuUpdates - PPA: Opera…
<Kilos> now fix your synaptic
<Kilos> pro says i donr need to reinstall all the time so maybe he has a way
<Langjan> re-install or what?
<Kilos> i do sudo aptitude reinstall synaptic
<Kilos> i use cli and synaptic for all updates and upgrades
<Kilos> synaptic has the fix-broken option as well in edit
<inetpro> Kilos: if to have to use --fix-broken too often you are doing something wrong
<Kilos> i dont inetpro but its easier for peeps that dont use cli for everything
<Kilos> my kde doesnt break
<Langjan> cannot find chrome in my updates list...
<Langjan> will it be in "other software?"
<Langjan> google chrome deb stable is not marked
<Kilos> do yyou use it?
<Langjan> only occasionally
<Kilos> if you can do without it remove it
<Langjan> wil do
<Kilos> aptitude purge chrome
 * inetpro don't use gui for updates
<inetpro> remove the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list and run sudo apt-get update
<inetpro> actually, ignore that
<inetpro> there must be a better way
<inetpro> could be that chrome will recreate that file if you don't uninstall it first
 * inetpro needs to read up some more, how to get rid of it the proper way
<dlPhreak> Good morning
<inetpro> for those who want to get rid of google chrome: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67047/how-to-uninstall-google-chrome
<inetpro> hi dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> inetpro: how are you?
<inetpro> good, good, thanks
<Kilos> Langjan pro says http://askubuntu.com/questions/67047/how-to-uninstall-google-chrome
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> inetpro dont you trust aptitude purge
<inetpro> sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable && sudo apt-get autoremove
<inetpro> Kilos: that ^^ is the right way
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i use opera-dev and midori
<Kilos> with all the clearance and visa stuff and trying to sort locos opera opens with about 30 pages everyday
<Kilos> once i close one i battle to find it again so keep all there
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> ok synaptic is working again, how do you run updates from there Kilos 
<Kilos> you tick reload
<Kilos> then mark all upgrades
<Kilos> then apply
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> yw
<Langjan> does not work..
<Langjan> maybe system is up to date?
<Langjan> ok Kilos all seems fine now, will try opera again, strongs with visa, keep in touch. Mooi loop
 * inetpro considering jumping to 16.04 now
<inetpro> anyone upgraded yet?
<inetpro> superfly: you are normally quick with these things, have you upgraded to 16.04 yet?
<superfly> inetpro: yes, on my netbook
<inetpro> anything special, or anything to look out for?
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> good evening Kilos
<superfly> inetpro: I'm hoping KDE is slightly more refined
<superfly> but I've found Debian to be better at that, even though they do even less than Kubuntu does
<inetpro> superfly: so you saying Kubuntu 16.04 still has a few rough edges?
<superfly> inetpro: no, it doesn't, thankfully. 15.10 had enough of those
<inetpro> wb thatgraemeguy
<pavlushka> Hi everyone!!!
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> looks like you guys are kubuntu biased.
<Kilos> only a few of us
<Kilos> the rest use all kinds of linux
<chesedo> hi pavlushka, i am a unity fan
<pavlushka> I've tested that sometime, that has widget facility
 * chesedo now has to find a hole for cver
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> unity is ok as well
<pavlushka> chesedo, never mind, unity is kinda resource hog.
<Kilos> im sure the dev guys still have big plans for it
<chesedo> pavlushka: used to be
<chesedo> i find that it is a bit less when compared to kde
<chesedo> memory wise that is
<pavlushka> Kilos, answer that.
<Kilos> yes i thionk so too
<Kilos> i found kde a bit heavier 
<Kilos> but so good its worth it
<pavlushka> Kilos, and you are using it bcoz it suites you?
<Kilos> yes i love kubuntu
<Kilos> so what if its a bit slower
<pavlushka> does it still have the widget facility?
<Kilos> you add widgets to suit yourself
<Kilos> i also use bento openbox
<Kilos> thats very light
<pavlushka> never tried.
<Kilos> ubuntu with openbox
<pavlushka> Kilos, noted.
<Kilos> good for older pcs 
<pavlushka> yes, you can see my PC description in my reported bugs.
<pavlushka> will be back within a ................ can't say actually, see ya.
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> hello all
<magespawn> right got that problem sorted out
<Kilos> hi magespawn well done
<Private_User> why are there no South Africans on this list?
<Private_User> http://grg.org/Adams/TableE.html
<Private_User> actually no Africans either from what I see
<Private_User> ok all them balis here, please hang in there and hold on for dear life we need your names to get on there
<Private_User> we need some representation
<Private_User> lol
<chesedo> Private_User: guess we gotta look after Kilos and langjan (although it will be a looooong wait) :P
<chesedo> also only one male on the living list
<Private_User> yeah I also saw that
<Private_User> ok lets start then
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> Oom Kilos, you ok there? maybe just rest a bit hey and then take your walk tomorrow after eating a well ballanced healthy breakfast
<Private_User> take it easy hey
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> and then four+ more healthy ones the rest of the day
<Private_User> unfortunately with my sometimes very bad and unhealthy habits i doubt I will be able to make it onto that list
<Private_User> and I do not want to either
<Private_User> mainly because if you live too long you end up having done everything and then you begin to watch others perish and that will be too emotionaly draining I think
<chesedo> lol, hey that the only kicker
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> I bet on that site they did not even bother to look in Africa for anybody because its states Los Angeles, New York, Washington, D.C., Atlanta
<Private_User>  GERONTOLOGY RESEARCH GROUP
<Private_User> typical of US
<Private_User> to not look in Africa
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> and Africa is probably like who wants to be on some stupid list anyways we have more important stuff to worry about like famine and wars, etc
<Private_User> lol
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo 'lo
<magespawn> Okay guys, arguments for and against using a CMS like joomla?
<thatgraemeguy> uhhhh
<thatgraemeguy> abstain
<magespawn> thatgraemeguy: abstain from answering or abstain from using joomla?
<thatgraemeguy> from answering
<Kilos> rofl
<thatgraemeguy> what does a sysadmin know about managing a CMS
<Kilos> magespawn what do you want to do
<magespawn> nothing really Kilos, just for some opinions, informed or otherwise
<Kilos> i see its used for website building
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> you wanna builda website
<magespawn> but to my mind it adds complexity rather than just using html
<Kilos> superfly comments on joomla?
<chesedo> a cms is great if used for management, it would be hardwork to manage the links and design of a big site if going only static
<Kilos> hes our website guy
<magespawn> there are usage cases where it will make sense, but for small, largely static sites, not much point
<superfly> Kilos: yuck
<magespawn> chesedo: also it you regularly change content say like on a shopping site
<Kilos> magespawn ^^
<chesedo> superfly: and a CMS in general
<superfly> Drupal
<superfly> chesedo: depends. More recently I've been moving back to static sites
<magespawn> i figured that response
<Kilos> if you not gonna work on sites find something ellse to keep your mind busy
<chesedo> magespawn: nope, but is helpful when you want to leave the content to the client/marketing guys
<magespawn> Kilos: i am doing all the company sites at the moment, and the all run on joomla
<Kilos> why carry a toolbox full of tools in you car if you dont know what a spark plug looks like
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> then youre choices are made for you
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> i am not really fond of running more software than i have to
<magespawn> chesedo: i have thought that it is almost as much work to redo the wording inside html as it is to log in and change the wording and menu layout etc in joomla
<chesedo> magespawn: how many pages?
<magespawn> chesedo: about 20, most of that content does not change regularly though
<magespawn> that is the one site
<magespawn> the others are only 5
<chesedo> updating a menu link on 20 pages is probably so so case depending on how often they change
<magespawn> maybe one page change for one page a year, rates and activities change maybe once every 12 months
<chesedo> ... and then the look almost every 5 years to look fresh, keep with the trends, improve on marketing findings, etc.
<magespawn> yup that is about right
<chesedo> but if they have only 5 on some, why not start a blog to have more content on it?
<magespawn> somebody needs to maintain that and write articles
<chesedo> gives marketing something to do :D
<magespawn> indeed, marketing here is currently only one person, and she is also involved with the management of two of the properties
 * chesedo mainly sees a website as a subdivision of marketing
<chesedo> ouch sounds like a small company
<chesedo> or developing one
<magespawn> the last marketing person left abruptly, and that was not a healthy situation to begin with anyway
<magespawn> small in terms of number of staff and work required
<chesedo> lol
<magespawn> my job description is currenlty anything that i can do 
<magespawn> makes life intersting
<magespawn> interesting too
<Kilos> just now youll do the gardening as well
<chesedo> and clearing the roof, washing dir's cars, etc..
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> work has been adding for years now magespawn 
 * chesedo rofl
<magespawn> already cleared the roof, and there is someone else who washes the directors cars thank goodness
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> lol lol
<mazal> Sounds familiar " Anything you can do you must do and also a bunch of stuff you can't do as well "
<magespawn> and just make it up as you go along
<magespawn> but life is never boring at least
<mazal> I always get's frustrated with the common misconception that an IT person knows absolutely everything of everything that has a freekin power button 
<mazal> Bye all , have a nice evening
<magespawn> peer does the rounds and like a game of thrones scene, every ones dies
<magespawn> i am sure i have asked this before, but what is the preferred location to install software from a tar archive?
<magespawn> ahh found out, for binary installs /opt and a source install /usr/local
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> right on that note it is home time for me
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> later
<magespawn> cheers
<Langjan> Hi Kilos still around? Its been  a long day
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> is all your stuff fixed
<Langjan>  Yes thks, but new prob
<Kilos> i got a cc mail where the service excellence peeps mailed my complaint to the saps complaints section because they didnt get a reply from the clearance peeps either
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whats the prob sir
<Langjan> Great hope it helps things along soon
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> HP lappie has lost mouse, internet (via cable and wireless), dvd drive, is there a common piece of hardware that controls all those things? 
<Kilos> depends on if they check emails i suppose because that colonel hasnt shown any life either
<Langjan> Eish!
<Langjan> Demote him to corporal
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> what system is on the lappy
<Langjan> 14.04
<Langjan> 32 bit
<Kilos> and no keyboard?
<zipper> You call them lappie in SA too 0.o
<zipper> haha
<Kilos> internet should be separate
<Langjan> havent tried, you mean external? Keyboqard and mousepad is working
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> ok lappy
<zipper> Langjan: The only common piece of hardware for those seems to be the motherboard for me.
<Kilos> do  sudo touch /forcefsck
<Langjan> ok let me power up
<Kilos> yes motherboard  but lets try
<zipper> Langjan: It's probably major OS failure.
<zipper> Kilos: Sorry, will let you be the doc ;)
<Kilos> you welcome to help zipper 
<Kilos> i just want to see whats happening
<Kilos> im not a big lappy fan but using one now as well on 14.04 kde
<Langjan> nothing happens, just goes back to beginning
<Kilos> yes it only works on reboot Langjan so sudo reboot
<Kilos> then when booting it does a filesystem check
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> ok it's rebooted, still same as before
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> plud a usb mouse in
<Kilos> in another usb port
<Kilos> and the modem
<Langjan> It uses usb mouse, i have had it in both ports
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> boot from live cd and see if things work then
<Langjan> Internet is via hotspot or cable to adsl, have tried both ways
<Langjan> doesn't boot from cd either
<Kilos> ouch
<Langjan> have checked boot sequence, tried different live cd's, nothing
<Kilos> so usb ports are dead
<Langjan> let me try memory stick
<Langjan> picks up memory stick
<Langjan> mouse works on my machine 
<Langjan> so usb port works but not on mouse
<Kilos> do you have an iso on a usb stick
<Langjan> no, put one on?
<Kilos> this ones dvd doesnt work either, well it opens on its own now and again but cant read anything
<Kilos> do you have unetbootin
<Langjan> whats that? an app? no
<Kilos> its an app for making a live boot stick
<Langjan> so I must put it on my machine and make live booot stick...
<Langjan> in repositories I suppose
<Kilos> yes its in the repos
<Kilos> suod apt-get install unetbootin
<Kilos> sudo i mean
<Kilos> then before you use it you need to use disk utility to format stick to mbr
<Langjan> ok its installing 
<Kilos> that puts in the boot stuff
<Kilos> boot partition
<Langjan> disk utility also from repos?
<Kilos> it should be there already
<Kilos> called gnome-disk-utility
<Kilos> you should see it in the dash
<Kilos> type disks in the dash
<Langjan> It shows disks and disk image mounter
<Langjan> which one? 
<Kilos> disks
<Langjan> and disk image writer, there are three
<Langjan> ok its there
<Langjan> sorry Kilos  gotta go to a meeting
<Kilos> now look at the bottom of the list
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> can we chat later? 
<Kilos> you know where i am
<Kilos> of course
<Langjan> yip thanks
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> was just eatin
<magespawn> no problem Kilos, just testing theme appearence
<magespawn> trying new themes in irssi
<Kilos> looks like we can have some rain still this week inetpro starting tonight
<magespawn> just finished watching nz thrash india
<Kilos> tomorrow they say hewige thunderbees
<Kilos> cricket magespawn 
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> t20 world cup in india
<magespawn> opening match
<Kilos> they talking now
<magespawn> bbl dinner time 
<magespawn> and charge for the laptop
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos me again, o'l broken ribs
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> OK I have backed up my usb disk so its empty
<Kilos> first tell me what happened to the lappy when these probs started
<Kilos> not dropped or something
<Langjan> Nothing, we were with the kids in Pta yesterday and everything was fine, then we got home and I wanted to purge Chrome there as well, but when I started it almost nothing was working
<Langjan> No not at all
<Kilos> murphy  visits there too i see
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Langjan> Yes he's a busy guy
<Kilos> ok plug in the stick
<Kilos> open disks tool
<Langjan> Presumably in my desktop
<Kilos> now im gonna battle because i cant see whats happening
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> where you have unetbootin installed and the 14.04  iso
<Langjan> Let me check on the 14.04 iso, must be here
<Kilos> tell me when disk utility is open
<Kilos> iso should be in home
<Kilos> or maybe downloads
<Kilos> i dunno where you ballies put things
<Langjan> ok got it
<Langjan> in my docs
<Langjan> ok its open
<Kilos> ok do you see the stick in disk utility
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> i name my sticks when i format them
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> tick one one the stick
<Kilos> then tick the top format option
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> should show you mbr
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> mbr/dos
<Kilos> is that what you see?
<Langjan> then quick and slow options
<Kilos> you want mbr
<Kilos> that makes the stick bootable
<Kilos> quick is fine
<Langjan> Compatible with all systems (mbr/dos)
<Kilos> and name it if you see that option
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> format?
<Kilos> that will be fat 32 i think
<Kilos> format
<Langjan> I have 7 fat and 4,1 Mb free
<Langjan> 7Gb
<Kilos> ok close disks
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> normally 2g is fine for iso sticks
<Kilos> in dash type in unetbootin
<Kilos> and open it
<Langjan> ok doen
<Kilos> and hope it sees the stick
<Kilos> ok look near the bottom on the right 
<Kilos> there is a tiny mark or arrow where you can point it to the iso
<Langjan> Must I select distro? at the top
<Kilos> leave everything
<Kilos> doen net wat ek se
<Langjan> ok I dont see tha arrow you refer to
<Kilos> if you tick distro at the top it will do download it
<Kilos> there are 2 blocks near the bottom
<Kilos> wide blocks
<Kilos> i dont have it installed here so cant see
<Kilos> lemme look on desktop
<Kilos> the right block has a mark on the right where it will go look for the iso
<Kilos> let me install it here
<Kilos> ok you see disk image bottom left
<Kilos> dont touch
<Kilos> then iso then white block
<Kilos> and  ..... next to it
<Kilos> tick the .... area
<Kilos> that should give you a tool to find the path to the iso
<Kilos> helloooooo
<Langjan> Yes found it, open?
<Kilos> ok follow that till you have the path to the iso
<Langjan> done, now open?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> that should put the path in the white block
<Langjan> yes, done
<Kilos> the very bottom should show your stick
<Kilos> starts with usb
<Langjan> says usb drive and then /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> tick ok
<Kilos> it should now be making the boot stick with 14.04 on
<Kilos> wb Cryterion 
<Langjan> extracting....
<Kilos> yay patience
<Kilos> it will seem to hang on 66 or 60 %
<Langjan> seems hanging on 5%
<Kilos> patience
<Cryterion> Hmm. Must have been the lift. Out of country atm
<Langjan> rummy
<Kilos> its etracting over a gig of stuff
<Kilos> where are you Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Lusaka. Zambia
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> if you find ubuntu peeps there tell them to join the africa channel
<Kilos> iirc zambia doesnt have a loco
<Cryterion> Direct flights from durbs now
<Cryterion> Will do
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> Must I reboot? Want to run it in the lappy...
<Kilos> inetpro time to say morning
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> safely remove
<Langjan> Says exit or reboot
<Kilos> then take it to lappy
<Kilos> exit
<Kilos> and tell lappy to boot from it in bios
<Langjan> try to boot lappy on usb? oh, ok
<Kilos> might show as usb-hdd or something
<Kilos> will be usb-something or other
<Kilos> sometimes there are three or 4 options but only one will be the right on
<Kilos> make it your first boot option
<Kilos> hdd second
<Langjan> there are 4 usb's, 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> cd-rom, floppy, super disk and hard disk
<Kilos> either hard disk or super disk
<Kilos> try usb-hdd frist
<Langjan> tyr usb super disk first option?
<Kilos> i actually have a usb-floppy here
<Langjan> ok har disk
<Kilos> usb-hard disk first
<Cryterion> Brb
<Kilos> i think thats waht i used
<Langjan> which boot option?
<Kilos> 1st usb-harddisk
<Kilos> otherwise it will go to the harddrive
<Langjan> no which option, try unbuntu, install ubuntu, check disk test memory
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> then see if mouse and internet works
<Langjan> mouse is working...
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> so its not hardware
<Kilos> you broke something in your installation
<Kilos> try the internet
<Langjan> me? innocent...
<Kilos> and the dvd
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> no wireless, let me try cable
<Kilos> yay our unetbootin sticks works
<Langjan> ok cable connects
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wreless you would need to setup 
<Kilos> was hard work for me to get mine working
<Kilos> ok so
<Kilos> now we have 2 choices
<Langjan> fresh install or fix ?
<Kilos> we try fix first
<Langjan> I vote for fresh install, everything is backed up
<Kilos> otherwise you use this live stick so you can save /home to another stick
<Kilos> oh well thats great then
<Langjan> Unless you think fix easy
<Kilos> can you check size of /home
<Langjan> with no residual bugs
<Kilos> if you have /home backed up then you will have all your settings
<Kilos> so install
<Kilos> im happy it wasnt a hardware prob
<Kilos> they harder and more expensive to fix
<Langjan> Kilos,  if we can fix it will save having to reload a few apps, but only if you think there will be no bugs from the problem 
<Kilos> to be honest Langjan i have no idea where to even look for such a problem
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> i would remove the drive and plug it back in in case connection not to good
<Kilos> then if it doesnt boot do a fresh install
<Langjan> you mean the usb that it is booted on?
<Langjan> Boot again?
<Kilos> nono the hard driveinside
<Kilos> but if you have time to do the install go for it
<Langjan> oh, ok so switch off and do that first
<Kilos> thats just a guess Langjan 
<Langjan> Let me do that in case ts the cause
<Kilos> you can do the install now and if it works then something was corrupt
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i cant think of anything else thats pluggable
<Kilos> you didnt check dvd
<Langjan> No. The battery ran down yesterday, and forced quit but it worked fine after that again 
<Langjan> let me check dvd
<Kilos> do you use separate partitions or the whole drive
<Langjan> dvd working fine
<Langjan> whole drive
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> install then
<Kilos> choose erase and use the whole drive
<Langjan> from dvd or usb?
<Kilos> usb is fine
<Kilos> its the same
<Kilos> and you have set bios to use it
<Langjan> ok thats what I thought, but disconnect hd first?
<Kilos> you choice
<Kilos> was just an idea
<Langjan> yes let me do that
<Langjan> worth a try and easy to do
<Kilos> because i have not idea why a working sytem would lose internet mouse and usb
<Kilos> go for it
<Langjan> Baie dankie my vriend, sal laat weet hoe dinge gaan. 
<Kilos> jy is altyd welkom oom
<Kilos> veels geluk
<Langjan> OK will love and leave you for now, have a great evening and a visa-full week. 
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> ill sleep soon
<Langjan> thks Kilos slaap lekker
<Kilos> you have a good week as well
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle ook
<Langjan> thks my good friend, God bless
<Kilos> God bless you all as well ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-16
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly theblazehen anton_may dlPhreak Private_User and all others
<Kilos> hi jellie tot
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos 
<dlPhreak> mazal, thatgraemeguy 
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy , dlPhreak
<mazal> Oom Kilos did you check that bandwidth tool I linked yesterday ?
<Kilos> just read it mazal 
<Kilos> will look again, 
<mazal> Works nice , only issue I have is it doesn't update automatically , must update with a command. And it's a sudo command so dunno how to cron it
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Oh hang on , I can put it in root's cron can't I ?
<Kilos> but its going to keep a permanent record
<mazal> Gonna test that , but must find now how to run a cron job every hour
<anton_may> mollo, mollo
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Morning anton_may
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<thatgraemeguy> 0 * * * * /home/me/bin/myscript.sh
<thatgraemeguy> man 5 crontab
<thatgraemeguy> ^^ mazal
<mazal> Thanx thatgraemeguy
<mazal> Do I have to sudo in the command or not ( it will be in root's cron )
<thatgraemeguy> if its root's cron, no sudo is needed, it runs as root
<mazal> kewl
<mazal> Lemme test
<mazal> done , will check on it after 10
<mazal> Kilos: what I like about that tool is that it breaks up my usage per day , per week , per month and even per hour
<Kilos> yes but you use lots
<Kilos> i just need to know when data is nearly finished
<mazal> Your with Telkom mobile ?
<Kilos> and telkom sms me when its getting low
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Do the mobile one have a website where one can see usage ?
<mazal> I might need eventually when I get mine
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Can I get link please oom
<Kilos> actually it gives a balance when you login and you can buy more right there
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=6815496485868529775
<Kilos> and you can refresh at anytime to see what is left
<mazal> Dankie
<Kilos> and you can change sims with same link and it sees the new sim
<Kilos> plesier
<mazal> Is one of the things I loved from ADSL is the awesome web client apps
<zipper> Hellp
<zipper> Hello
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you got it right
<Kilos> gonna rain
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> Hi Kilos and others
<Kilos> strange things happening there
<chesedo> yea, i seem to be not identified automatically
 * inetpro running KUbuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) 16.04
<Kilos> haha you couldnt wait hey inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yeah, I have to experience a bit of the bumpy ride before I can appreciate the smoothness of the next full release
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> any excuse is better than none
<Private_User> morning Kilos 
<pavlushka> o/
<inetpro> superfly: I love how KDE now smoothly supports multiple monitors by default
<inetpro> close the laptop screen and all windows jump across to the external screen
<inetpro> or open the laptop and choose to have some windows on the laptop and others on the external
<inetpro> really nice
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> where do you plug an external scree into a laptop
<Kilos> n
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan wen jy oom?
<Langjan> I went looking for you in xchat while you were sleeping to say thks and all is well
<Langjan> Baie dankie
<Kilos> ek bly
<Kilos> altyd n plesier om jou te help
<inetpro> most laptops still have a VGA port
<Kilos> jy het sulke goeie maniere
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> or HDMI
<Langjan> There was a hitch with the hardware switch for wireless, you have to sort of push it half-way to activate 
<Kilos> ill look ty inetpro 
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> whhat is vga port?
<Langjan> and hdmi?
<Kilos> vga is wht tvs use
<Langjan> oh ok
<Kilos> high definition somethoing
<inetpro> https://www.google.com/search?q=vga+port
<inetpro> VGA = Video Graphics Array
<Langjan> At one stage it looked like there could be electrical interaction between wireless switch and on/off switch, don't know if that could have had an influence
<inetpro> HDMI = High-Definition Multimedia Interface
<Langjan> Hi inetpro , thks
<inetpro> hi oom Langjan
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit met jou inetpro 
<inetpro> goed dankie en daar
<Kilos> oh my goodness, i have one of them ports
<Langjan> okk goed dankie
<Kilos> but only my tv uses that kind of port
<Langjan> daai ports is soos die naald se oog, die kameel kan nie deur nie en jy weet ook nie waarvoor hy daar is nie...
<Kilos> maybe need a cable for monitors
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos> and my tv too stupid to even work with a dvd player
<Langjan> I must get to the tv thing but first need a new tv
<inetpro> Kilos: kry vir jou 'n 21" flat screen
<Kilos> ya mine also kinda old
<inetpro> baie beter om op die groter skerm te  werk
<Kilos> nee man dan kan ek nie hier half le nie
<Kilos> en elke sent is vir OZ trip
<Langjan> Mine is 19" and a week after I bought it Game had a special on a 23" for R1200
<Kilos> ouch
<Langjan> I paid R1000...eish!
<Kilos> with a large screen like that my head will need to move more
<Kilos> now just eyes move
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> exercise is good for neck
<Langjan> My dog kicked my adsl connection out of its socket, I thought lines were playing around again, fortunately I could push it back unharmed, sjoe!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Ok guys, will sign off now, thks again for your very able assistance, as usual
<Langjan> Viva Linu
<Langjan> x
<superfly> inetpro: KDE and dual monitors has been sweet nectar for about 2 years now. Even 14.04 was good at it.
<Kilos> be good Langjan 
<Langjan> You also Kilos , take care and keep me posted...
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos- how things that side?
<Kilos-> ooler thats all magespawn 
<Kilos-> cooler
<Kilos-> supposed to be heavy rain and chance of flooding
<magespawn> well the heavy rain will be welcom i am sure
<magespawn> welcome too
<Kilos-> if it ever arrives ya'
<Kilos-> might just wet inetpro on his way home but doesnt look like that even
<magespawn> cool Kilos- i have to be packing up, got tsome things to do before i can go
<magespawn> s/tsome/some
<magespawn> just waiting for a nmap scan to finish
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> later
<magespawn> got about 30 seconds or so to go
<magespawn> tailess i see
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah its strange, my newer later model d-link modem dies before the earlier weaker version
<Kilos> so i had them swopped but data min on other one
<magespawn> just swop the sim cards
<dlPhreak> Does anyone here know stuff about adobe CC?
<Kilos> nono the new one is capable of 22mb/s and the old one 7mb/s
<dlPhreak> It's ungodly sluggish on an i7 with 8 gig ram.
<dlPhreak> Reinstalled it, nothing. Checked adobe forums, found nothing of use.
<dlPhreak> why can't people just use gimp?
<magespawn> dlPhreak: good question
<magespawn> Kilos: is that the sim card od the modem?
<magespawn> s/od/or
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<Kilos> i have 2 running
<Kilos> the 156 and the 157
<Kilos> but the internet is bad bad bad today
<Kilos> just foned telkom and complained
<Kilos> .8 mb/s down and .9 mb/z p
<Kilos> got 8mb/s other afternoon
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: tell mazal sorry...... you were looking for me?
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> oh sorry magespawn i have no idea if its the sim or the modem, they will get a technician to contact me
<Kilos> thier prob not mine
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> here is a new command to remember if 16.04 boots to black screen
<Kilos> 'sudo service cgmanager start'
<Kilos> hopefully fixed by release time
<magespawn> cool, chat later
<inetpro> Kilos: what's that with cgmanager?
<Kilos> there seems to be a slight prob still with it not starting on boot
<Kilos> but the clever peeps working on it
<Kilos> maybe storm coming at last, at least you home inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro die goed duur nuut ne
<inetpro> bit wet but am at home oom, thanks
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> they say heavy rain tonight and tomorrow
<Kilos> we have had a bit
<dlPhreak> We're having heavy rain down here right now.
<Kilos> where are you dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Margate
<Kilos> it always rains on the south coast
<Kilos> south wind for 2 hours and it rains
<dlPhreak> Nah we haven't had any good rain at all.
<Kilos> its a bad year
<Kilos> very bad
<Kilos> i worked at ramsgate many years ago
<nlsthzn> As-salamu alaykum
<dlPhreak> Telkom?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , all :)
<Kilos> yes i built the exchange buiding there 
<Kilos> about 40 years ago i think
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hows things nlsthzn ?
<dlPhreak> Evnin nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/ dlPhreak , still going uncle Kilos , you?
<Kilos> neelsie did you disappear before or after the next child
<Kilos> have i just forgotten
<nlsthzn> after, baby bear is now 13 months already :p
<nlsthzn> and growing like a bear :)
<Kilos> did i say congrats?
<nlsthzn> yup :) 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> forgive the memory
<nlsthzn> ou toppie :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont have altzheimers thats a brain prob
<Kilos> someones wife was studying too
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> :/ seems that the whole 16.04 range is going to make me rage quit again - can't seem to keep my alsamixer settings when I switch it to 5.1 surround sound :/
<nlsthzn> well my wife is continuing her studies
 * nlsthzn decided not to
<Kilos> still
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> she never did finish her teacher degree >.<
<Kilos> i think mage as well
<Kilos> then encourage her more
<Kilos> missed you you arab
<nlsthzn> :) I still haven't found what I am looking for, my best computing experience has bee coming thanks to Windows 10 but I just can't stomach using it with all the crap MS is pulling with it :(
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> I missed the "ZA" family a bunch too uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu-africa still going strong?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> when we do something we do it properly
<nlsthzn> nice :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im busy with the bangalori peeps now too
<Kilos> pavlushka tell him
<pavlushka> yeah, he is.
<pavlushka> and that's me.
<nlsthzn> sup pavlushka :)
<Kilos> strange place they get free facebook
<pavlushka> "sup"??
<Kilos> so 300 buntu members all on fb
<Kilos> sup=whats up
<Kilos> ubuntu users
<Kilos> members min
<Kilos> nlsthzn why you been so scarce
<pavlushka> I am great, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> bit of a new position, hard stretch for a few weeks at work and then I took a few weeks off doing as little as possible for as long as possible... basically installing two to three different OS's daily and getting bugger all done
<nlsthzn> glad to hear pavlushka 
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> as soon as something goes sideways I distro-hop
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> like I said, from pure usage perspective Win 10 currently winning >.<
<Kilos> you distro hop even when everything is working
<nlsthzn> never had everything worked :p
<nlsthzn> but even if is hasn't broken yet I will switch because it is going to :p
<Kilos> yes you go out of your way to break things
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> I am on 16.04 mate at the moment and it is damn fine to be honest
<Kilos> you need to get into dv work or bug fixing so you dont have time to get bored
<nlsthzn> but it seems there is some incompatibility between the current 16.04 underlying system and my sound :/
<Kilos> dev
<Kilos> they working on alsa stuff now
<nlsthzn> I've been dreaming of being a programmer for more than 30 years, but then you need to actually  write code and it all falls apart 
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> well that may be why I have the issue then
<nlsthzn> my changes to alsamixer aren't sticking
<Kilos> they are working on a few things'
<Kilos> when its actually released it will work
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<inetpro> good to see you back here for a change
<Kilos> tell him inetpro 
<Kilos> and listen to the feeble excuses
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I just switched to kubuntu 16.04 today from 12.04
<nlsthzn> hey inetpro ... I worry about kubuntu... was on 16.04 a few hours ago (or it might have been yesterday :p) - with riddel now focusing on kde neon I wonder if the others will cope
<nlsthzn> they where the only flavour not to release a beta with the others the last round
<nlsthzn> the best kde 5 experience I have had is with openSUSE tumbleweed...
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> but they have some muck-up with file associations so gwenview tries to open everything you click :p
<inetpro> kde is a fine desktop no matter the distro
<nlsthzn> kde 5 on 15.10 isn't that hot... the newer releases of KDE 5 seems to be getting better
<nlsthzn> so the more bleeding edge the better the experience yes
<nlsthzn> was on KDE 3.5 today also...
<nlsthzn> wonder is someone will keep KDE 4 alive too... it became so stable 
<pavlushka> yes, Kilos will.
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> will use it till well into 2016 i think
<nlsthzn> well 14.04 is LTS to up to 2019 if you wanted too :)
<Kilos> yeah but i also get nosy about whats next
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> but ill stay with kde i think
<nlsthzn> what i like is the restrictions on LTS have been made less strigent so even LTS releases can get more up to date everything now from 16.04
<nlsthzn> *stringent 
<nlsthzn> the latest rounds of KDE have become much better
<nlsthzn> inetpro, what DE where you using on 12.04 before the upgrade?
<Kilos> duh
<Kilos> hes always been a kde guy
<inetpro> haha
 * inetpro has been a KDE fan since the turn of the century
<nlsthzn> kde 4.8 or where their backports available to 4.12.x
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> and got upset with me before i started kde, when i told him its for children
<inetpro> before KDE I was on CDE on Solaris in the late 90ties
<Kilos> now im a children as well
<nlsthzn> first time for me on KDE was early KDE 4... *shudder* then 4.4 dropped and it was stable, and I think around 4.10 came I believed it to be the best out there
<inetpro> in between I tried GNOME and other desktops for short periods of time and then Unity but I always go back to KDE
<Kilos> inetpro why didnt you help me last night with oom jan
<inetpro> Kilos: with what?
<Kilos> i have no idea how a system can lose internet mouse and dvd
<Kilos> didnt you even read
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> usb ports saw flash drives but not the mouse
<Kilos> wifi and eth connections didnt work and dvd was missing
<inetpro> Kilos: I gave up reading everything long ago
<Kilos> all i could think of was make a live stick and see if they worked then clean install system
<Kilos> thats no good man
<Kilos> how must i know when im leading someone along the wrong path
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<inetpro> you have many peers here who can help you man, just need to shake them up from time to time else they fall asleep
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> just tell me who is mr fixit
<Kilos> shirking your duties is a govt ploy
<nlsthzn> dunno if free tech support is exactly a duty :p
<Kilos> sshhhhhhh
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nlsthzn what ever happened to that loco there
<nlsthzn> zero support from the loco council resulted in those that are using the label of "Ubuntu Loco" for there own means and ends to keep it and the guys trying to do it correctly gave up and started other things
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you still belong with us so never mind
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> dont be such a stranger nlsthzn 
<Kilos> look after your familt
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<nlsthzn> will do and good night uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-17
<mazal> maaz tell thatgraemeguy Is ok thanx. Was something re the server but I've come right
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> morning from a we pretoria
<Kilos> wet
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Lekker nat hier ook
<Kilos> sover nog onder 10mm maar die water staan poele orals
<Kilos> so die grond is nat , beter as rwee weke terug to dit net ingetrek het
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> whew what a lucky fellow
<Kilos> Hi all!  I have a box that I want to set up as a virtual machine server.  8core intel i7 with 64GB of RAM.  Any recommendations for a host OS?
<pavlushka> Virtualbox
<pavlushka> its good
<Kilos> but what a lovely machine
<Kilos> i7 with 64 gig ram
<Kilos> will be very fast
<Kilos> Maaz spell droubt
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Doubt or doubt
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal wat is droogte in engels
<pavlushka> Kilos, dont brag about the machine, I'll cry.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its not mine
<Kilos> someone asked for advice in a buntu channell
<Kilos> i would loe that machine
<Kilos> love
<pavlushka> lol, its okay, we think we all figured that.
<pavlushka> I would lick that machine.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<mazal> Kilos: I know how to say it , but not sure how to spell it. Drought , or draught
<Kilos> drought
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<mazal> Think so yes
<Kilos> dom kop vergeet nou en dan
<mazal> maaz define drought
<Maaz> mazal: Drought \Drought\ (drout), n. [OE. droght, drougth, dru[yogh][eth], AS. druga[eth], from drugian to dry. See {Dry}, and cf. {Drouth}, which shows the original final sound.] 1. Dryness; want of rain or of water; especially, such dryness of the weather as affects the earth, and prevents the growth of plants; aridity. [1913 Webster]  The drought of March hath
<Maaz> pierced to the root. --Chaucer. [1913 Webster]  In a drought the thirsty creatures cry. --…
<mazal> Yep yout got it right oom
<superfly> good evening
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> ty for the rain
<mazal> Lo superfly
<Sxuza> hey Kilos  , hope youre doing good :)
<Kilos> yes ty Sxuza and you?
<Sxuza> am fine thanks 
<mazal> Hi Sxuza
<Sxuza> ola mazal 
<pavlushka> sawubona Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sapele mfaan
<pavlushka> sorry, cant translate that!!
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am talking to you with morse code there.
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i saw pavlushka 
<mazal> That is something I would like to learn
<mazal> morse code
<Kilos> maaz does a good job of translating
<Kilos> morse code is lots of learning
<pavlushka> not much, just to know the alphanumeric equivalance.
<Kilos> Maaz morse .... . .-..
<Maaz> Kilos: Decodes as HEL
<Kilos> Maaz morse hello
<Maaz> Kilos: Encodes as .... . .-.. .-.. ---
<Kilos> pavlushka ^^
<Kilos> we got a clever bot
<pavlushka> who?
<Kilos>   maaz
<pavlushka> wow!
<pavlushka> got it.
<Kilos> written in python
<Kilos> remember i told you to learn python
<pavlushka> I am looking for a decipher tool
<pavlushka> wow, I will.
<pavlushka> gotta run, see ya. 
<dlPhreak> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell thatgraemeguy Is ok thanx. Was something re the server but I've come right" 2 hours, 2 minutes and 39 seconds ago
<dlPhreak> Hows everyone doing?
<thatgraemeguy> all good this side, you?
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell thanks thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> hello all
<Kilos> hi chesedo TinuvaMac thatgraemeguy dlPhreak 
<Kilos> inetpro 32mm so far
 * Kilos waits for the floods
<dlPhreak> Hey Kilos, etc
<dlPhreak> Still raining, Kilos ?
<Wolfeyes> gooday everyone
<dlPhreak> Wolfeyes howd
<Kilos> yes lightly dlPhreak 
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> heya dlPhreak
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<dlPhreak> How are you Wolfeyes 
<chesedo> hi Wolfeyes
<chesedo> anyone know where one can find 800 grit sandpaper in pretoria?
<Kilos> hardware shops
<Kilos> midas
<Kilos> and panel beaters
<chesedo> ok, will try that (thought they had only to 150 grit)
<Kilos> they used to keep the whole range
<Kilos> places that supply car paints  should also have
<chesedo> hmm, hey never thought of them... ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> Wolfeyes gone out already
<kmf> howdy :)
<chesedo> hi kmf
<superfly> ohi kmf
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: 56mm from yesterday evening
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> 40mm
<Wolfeyes> hey inetpro chesedo
<pavlushka> HI, Kilos , o/
<Wolfeyes> heya pavlushka
<Wolfeyes> hey dlPhreak chesedo
<pavlushka> heya Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ah, you are here.
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> still in a meeting?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> then i gotta find food
<pavlushka> okay, go on.
<pavlushka> sure. 
<Kilos> do you need help pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> no, not yet.
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos any rain?
<Kilos> 40mm magespawn 
<Kilos> nice and wet here
<pavlushka> Kilos, found food, or you gonna ask magespawn?
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> hey Wolfeyes
<magespawn> thats good
<Kilos> mdeting still going
<magespawn> pavlushka: ?
<Kilos> meeting
<pavlushka> magespawn, nothing, just kidding.
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> cool beans
<pavlushka> will do.
 * chesedo rofl
<Kilos> i go find food now
<Kilos> whats news magespawn 
<Kilos> pavlushka did you need help
<pavlushka> no, its ok, how was the meeting.
<Kilos> they working hard all those clever peeps
<pavlushka> can you mention the meeting topic? if possible.
<Kilos> hmm.. strting was dev work on 16.04
<pavlushka> ah!
<Kilos> then CC and LC and IS stuff
<pavlushka> wow
<Kilos> when everyone starts working together things will only get better
<Kilos> and i saw you join the canonical channel too
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> thats one thing I can do, join.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> you always cheer me up , I was feeling sleepy.
<Kilos> i just watch them working mostly as well
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> was there flocculant?
<Kilos> what is that
<pavlushka> oh, he is in xubuntu-development
<Kilos> how is your testing going
<pavlushka> fine, but I'll try to concentrate more.
<Kilos> yes do everything well
<Kilos> no half hearted efforts
<pavlushka> now I am talking to you in xubuntu 16.04 beta
<Kilos> old saying, if you cant do it properly dont go it at all
<pavlushka> and I've tested my scanner with xubuntu 16.04 as well, works fine.
<Kilos> thats good, test everything well and see there are no bugs
<Kilos> and its bed time again
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> see ya, sleep well.
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> night guys
<magespawn> bed time for me too, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-18
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning magespawn and all others
<Kilos> morning all
<chesedo> morning Kilos, it is getting cold hey
<Kilos> yes 
<Kilos> makes me sad i sukkel in winter
<chesedo> lol, i mostly love it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> already my hands are cold
<chesedo> yip, toes too
<Kilos> at least we had some rain
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oom Kilos, we've had 191mm so far for the month
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> maybe next summer will start off better
<chesedo> hi inetpro, out of interest what's the total season average?
<magespawn> morning inetpro Kilos chesedo 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi kmf superfly unlaudable TinuvaMac 
<superfly> evening
<inetpro> hello superfly
<nlsthzn> sup y'all 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> same old
<nlsthzn> well I hope same old is good old :) 
<nlsthzn> oh and I actually came back online in a reasonable time ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah thats an improvement
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> and I am totally not using KDE currently... nope ...not me... or maybe I am ... *sigh*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is it so lekker
<nlsthzn> roocking 14.04 so kde 4 ftw
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> nothing breaks
<Kilos> very stable
<nlsthzn>  +1
<nlsthzn> pity once the devs hit super stable to bugger of in another direction again :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> gnome 2.32 and then kde 4.14.x :'(
<superfly> I'm on 16.04
<superfly> got tired of the 15.10 plasma crashing all the time
<superfly> new font called Noko
<nlsthzn> hey superfly
<nlsthzn> I will try 16.04 a little bit after release... still something screwy going on in the sound sub-system it seems
<nlsthzn> seems the KDE 5 effort is now starting to hit something resembling stability
<Wolfeyes> hey everyone
<chesedo> hello Wolfeyes, hows server going?
<Wolfeyes> server is installed and working with internet, only have to complete the proxy application now.
<Wolfeyes> But had a few other clients to attend to first.
<chesedo> sounds great :)
<Wolfeyes> It is getting there ty chesedo :-), all you guys here played a big part of it.
<chesedo> we are glad to help Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> :-)
<zipper> Hey, anyone online
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes zipper 
<zipper> Kilos: Hey I met a guy from uh Cape Town
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi qwebirc39461 
<qwebirc39461> test
<qwebirc39461> This is just zipper testing the web interface
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> our things work
<zipper> For sure
<pavlushka> Ki every one, o/
<pavlushka> Hi every one, o/
<magespawn> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi magespawn !!!!
<pavlushka> So how are you?
<magespawn> good and you?
<pavlushka> jolly good!
<magespawn> awesome
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<magespawn> home time, chate later all, cheers
<pavlushka> bye magespawn
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> someone was hear with a vodafone webbook
<Kilos> anyone remember who it was
<chesedo> Kilos: think it was Xsm
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> oh my , was it
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> was someone else that got it from one of his kids
<chesedo> Happy_h
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i wonder what happened
<Kilos> oh he found a switch by the battery
<Kilos> i dunno why peeps dont stay here
<Kilos> just come for help then leave
<Kilos> sjoe we have a meeting in 5 nights time
<chesedo> yea, know still have to finish agenda and stuff
 * chesedo started looking for lugs today to complete his task
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jozilug have visited here now and again but also dont stay
<Kilos> and william forgets
<Kilos> the cape lugs never appear unles the fly is their rep
<chesedo> will finish that tom... will have to pm you for some advice
 * chesedo gotta go for now
<Kilos> anytime im awake is good
<Kilos> go well
<chesedo> ty
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Isn't the topic a bit out of date
<Cryterion> Hey kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> inetpro topic please
<Kilos> ty Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Lol
<Kilos> i forgot its not feb anymore
<Cryterion> Np. Just noticed now
<magespawn> Maaz tell pavlushka thanks and shot for showing me something new
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<pavlushka> ya, shot but dont shoot.
<Maaz> pavlushka: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell pavlushka thanks and shot for showing me something new" 59 seconds ago
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> I am reading you guys.
<Kilos> shot=well done in za slang
<pavlushka> Kilos, thanks, you just saved my life.
<Kilos> hahah
<Kilos> i even tweeted ruben to see whats going on at spreadubuntu
 * Cryterion gets his guns out
 * pavlushka nooooo
 * Cryterion starts playing with them :)
<Kilos> lol
 * Cryterion loads them with some blanks, and gets ready to chase people around
<pavlushka> Cryterion, chase me if you can.
<Cryterion> lol, at least they blanks, so it'll just make a noise, lol
<pavlushka> really, I thought they were blanks. lol
<superfly> hey Cryterion
<Cryterion> heya superfly
<superfly> (and everyone else)
<superfly> Cryterion: how much do you know about the travelnet mod for Minetest?
<Cryterion> A bit, why what's the q?
<superfly> Cryterion: I've mis-placed an elevator and I can't pick it up or remove it
<magespawn> okay then
<Cryterion> something must've gone wrong, I'll try login to help. But network I'm on isn't very nice
<fusionsparc> evening
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<Cryterion> hi
<fusionsparc> How are you guys?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<superfly> Cryterion: this is actually on my own server. I was just wondering if you knew
<fusionsparc> Lots of rain so I'm happy.. :)
<superfly> Just started raining here
<fusionsparc> ah
<fusionsparc> itching to load Kubuntu 15.10
<Kilos> rather go 16.04
<Kilos> fly had plasma probs
<Kilos> or be paitient for a month
<fusionsparc> oh...when's the release date again?
<Kilos> patient
<fusionsparc> ok
<fusionsparc> I might do that..
<Kilos> must be near end of april
<Kilos> Maaz google when is 16.04 release date
<Maaz> Kilos: "Xenial Xerus release schedule - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule :: "This Is The Release Date for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-16-04-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-xenial-xerus :: "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Xenial Xerus - fossBytes" http://fossbytes.com/the-spyware-feature-in-
<Maaz> ubuntu-will-be-disabled-in-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus/ :: "List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia,…
<fusionsparc> Downloading the 16.04 daily release to test in virtualbox..
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> before i was so rudely interrupted
<magespawn> did not even notice i was gone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you been and came again since then
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> haha now the paw arrived
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> i like the paw
<magespawn> right now just one of me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> night all guys!
<inetpro> chesedo: hmm.... you have not updated the minutes from last time or created the new agenda yet?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 22 March 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MfCyKd
<inetpro> chesedo: copied and pasted agenda from last time, feel free to edit...
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-19
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> hi magespawn Kilos
<Kilos> morning chesedo magespawn and all others
<Kilos> inetpro ty for topic update
<chesedo> Maaz: tell inetpro ok, thanks
<Maaz> chesedo: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<chesedo> Kilos: how do i get the last meeting minutes
<Kilos> hm...
<Kilos> Maaz minutes
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry, no meeting in progress.
<Kilos> hmm...
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<chesedo> brr..
<Kilos> if we remember to tell him everytime we will know where they are
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> if you look in logs the night of the meeting you should see them
<chesedo> ok Kilos
<Kilos> i dont know is he posts it there though
<Kilos> should be directly after the end meeting command
<chesedo> Kilos: found it ty... the next agenda also seem right to you?
<Kilos> tell Maaz where to find the minutes
<Kilos> i just read the logs of that meeting
<Kilos> well skimmed and see nothing from maaz
<Kilos> and what a job to find the rights logs
<Kilos> yeah agenda seems ok
<Kilos> i missed kmf yesterday, slept the whole avy away
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.html
<Maaz> chesedo: Sorry...
<chesedo> Maaz: help with factoids
<Maaz> chesedo: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> is <reply>
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.html
<Maaz> chesedo: If you say so
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.html
<Kilos> now after each meeting you tell him forget last minutes and then add the new link to last minutes
<chesedo> hmm
<SilverCode> Ooooh, I see DebConf is happening in Cape Town this year
<inetpro> SilverCode: and you can even register now at https://debconf16.debconf.org/
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<chesedo> morning inetpro
<inetpro> chesedo: finding the minutes is simple
<inetpro> just go down the rabbit hole with the latest agenda to figure the date
<chesedo> lol
<inetpro> or follow the other rabbit hole by going to the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<inetpro> eventually there's some interconnect at some level
 * chesedo usually goes the agenda version, but wanted to add Feb's which was missing
<chesedo> so hoped Maaz had them somewhere to not have to go to the logs
<inetpro> chesedo: you can even browse the folder on Maaz's host
<inetpro> see: maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
 * chesedo just figured something new
<inetpro> but ssshhhh... don't tell anybody
<inetpro> :-)
<chesedo> ah, just what i figured
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> chesedo: Rainfall/ Precipitation in Pretoria, South Africa http://www.pretoria.climatemps.com/precipitation.php
<chesedo> inetpro: i was more interested in how march's rain stands up to the more local area's avg
<inetpro> unfortunately don't have that on record, sorry
<chesedo> we used to keep track of the rainfall to be able to compare them hence the interest... ok
<inetpro> it's more than average at the moment, I'm sure
 * chesedo things march's alone is about 1/3+ of the years here
<chesedo> thinks
<Kilos> yes very wet march
<Kilos> but way too late  for summer crops
<Kilos> inetpro plant cabbages quick
<Kilos> if winter gonna be wet youll have nice cabbages
<inetpro> you think we'll have a wet winter oom Kilos?
<Kilos> well hopefully inetpro 
<Kilos> but plant near water anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: have you got karee trees on your yard?
<Kilos> but the ground is well wet now so its a good start with lots of nitrogen available
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> thron trees
<inetpro> karee bome man
<Kilos> thorn
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhus_lancea
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> an evergreen, frost hardy, drought resistant tree
<inetpro> got a big shock this morning
<inetpro> looks like a tree in the middle of winter
<inetpro> being eaten up by something 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ants termites or a bug
<Kilos> where are they eating it
<inetpro> the leaves 
<Kilos> i see our large pepper tree has most of the centre hollowed out and ants live there
<Kilos> but when rain is coming the move out eggs and all for a while
<inetpro> some kind of moth
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> or bug... not sure... should go check again
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> even the hatched larvae of moths and things
<Kilos> eat leaves like silk worms
<Kilos> as jy dit wil keer inetpro boor n paar gate diep in die boom in , gate moet af wees, dan koop jy lennons balsem kopiva en gooi dit daar in en maak toe met n dowel of mooi styf passende stok
<Kilos> dit werk ook vir vrugte bome om te keer vir wurms
<inetpro> Kilos: https://plus.google.com/+GustavHMeyer/posts/E54FbDamoSA
<inetpro> it's a bug
 * Kilos looks
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> are there any whole leaves left
<Kilos> but they evergreen  sp will get new ones when bug goes to next stage
<inetpro> only very few half eaten ones
<Kilos> try identify the bug
<inetpro> yeah, nature doing its thing
<Kilos> the thing is there are many new bugs
<inetpro> how do we identify the bug?
<inetpro> I got a nice pic of it there
<Kilos> mny were imported to get rid of other things and moved on to local stuff when they ran out of food
<Kilos> ask tara
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> she finds all kinds there and researches whether they good or not
<Kilos> stupid girl even feels bad when stomping poisonous spiders
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<Kilos> Maaz google bug identifying site
<Maaz> Kilos: "Welcome to BugGuide.Net! - BugGuide.Net" http://bugguide.net/ :: "Insect, Spider, and Bug Identification - Information and Pictures of ..." http://www.insectidentification.org/ :: "What bug is this? - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)" http://www.amentsoc.org/insects/what-bug-is-this/ :: "Try This New Bug ID Tool from Raid® brand | Raid® brand | SC
<Maaz> ..." http://www.raidkillsbugs.com/en-us/bug-id :: "Insect Images and Identification — Depa…
<kulelu88> yo
<magespawn> inetpro: can you post the picture/
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> magespawn: 03/19 14:17:37 <inetpro> Kilos: https://plus.google.com/+GustavHMeyer/posts/E54FbDamoSA
<inetpro> must be some kind of beetle
<Kilos> no man a close up
<Kilos> lake a lady bug
<inetpro> Kilos: the 2nd picture is a close up
<Kilos> llike
<Kilos> pic just of the  bug man
<Kilos> not tree or leaves included
<magespawn> i don't think your tree is a lancea though, maybe one of the other Rhus
<magespawn> i will check the beetle when i get home, it is not one i recognise 
<Kilos> try spray some malation or something on the few half leaves
<Kilos> otherwise photosynthesis stops and tree gonna battle to recover in winter i thinkl
<Kilos> are those dead trees behind the same kind of tree
<inetpro> Kilos: a zoomed in version: https://goo.gl/photos/vVmSsrPVN8oqd26L9
<inetpro> do you see it now?
<Kilos> ya post that on one of the bug sites
<inetpro> that's from the same pic
<Kilos> Maaz google beetle identifying site for south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "Beetles of Africa :: The website for the Beetle Collector" http://www.beetlesofafrica.com/ :: "Family Catalog page - Beetles of Africa :: The website for the Beetle ..." http://www.beetlesofafrica.com/index-old.asp :: "Coleoptera (beetles) - Biodiversity Explorer" http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/beetles/ :: "COLEOPTERA COLLECTION - various beetle
<Maaz> families - Agricultural ..." http://www.arc.agric.za/arc-ppri/Pages/Biosystematics/Coleoptera.a…
<inetpro> Kilos: learn to use a proper browser that allows you to zoom in and out of pics
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> jy tender weer ne
<Kilos> no amount of zoom can ever equal a good close up original
<inetpro> see https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/image-zoom/
<Kilos> but that one is good enough to search further with
<magespawn> inetpro: might be Rhus chirindensis, but the names have been changed i see to Searsia
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... not sure I agree with that one
<magespawn> http://www.plantzafrica.com/plantqrs/searsiachirind.htm
<Kilos> identify the bug then see how to get rid of it
<Kilos> forget the tree
<magespawn> lancea leafs are supposed to be a longer and thinner
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<inetpro> these leaves are long when normal
<Kilos> if you worry about the tree too much there will be no leaves left
<inetpro> in the pic they've all been eaten up to look so funny as the fo
<inetpro> s/fo/do/
<magespawn> the beetle looks more like a bug
<magespawn> are the wings on the back hard like a dung beetle? wing covers?
<Kilos> just spray some water with sunlight dishwasher in and see
<Kilos> if bugs go then you have saved the tree
<magespawn> is there only leaves on the tree no fruit?
<inetpro> yikes! 
 * inetpro feels like becoming a real bug hunter now
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> let me go see again if I can get an even better view
<magespawn> the natural history museum in pretoria has a insect division that will identify it for you, also most universities
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhus_pendulina
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhus_tomentosa
<magespawn> i doubt the second one though
<magespawn> Kilos: some insects are specific to the trees or famalies of trees
<Kilos> yes but finding the deterent is more important than identifying the tree
<Kilos> its almost bald already
<magespawn> these are bugs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemiptera
<magespawn> these are beetles https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beetle
<Kilos> so what is that one of the pros
<magespawn> that is a good question
<Kilos> its like a lady bug or lady bird i forget what we used to call them
<magespawn> i would try this family for starts http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/beetles/chrysomelidae/index.htm
<magespawn> but that might be a shot in the dark
<Kilos> we used to sing lady bird  X 2 fly away home
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> your house is on fire and your children are alone
<Kilos> inetpro try dishwasher spray man and see if they leave
<inetpro> two more pics added: https://goo.gl/photos/6t4XZWqBPk1voZ2B6
<inetpro> there's also little green worms amongst the bugs
<Kilos> spray
<Kilos> foget research for now
<Kilos> do that at night
<inetpro> these things fly away the moment you get near them
<inetpro> and yes magespawn, the wings on the back are hard
<Kilos> spray the leaves and see if it deters them
<inetpro> Kilos: surely it will deter them, what's the point?
<Kilos> to save the tree
<inetpro> there's very few leaves left 
<Kilos> save them
<inetpro> surely the tree will not die completely?
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> who knows
<Kilos> its going into winter bare
<inetpro> I'm just asking
<inetpro> it's an evergreen, new leaves will come soon
<Kilos> are the dead ones behind not the same trees
<Kilos> kill the cause not the symptoms
<inetpro> Kilos: the tree looks small on the pic.. it's huge
<inetpro> no way that I can spray the whole tree
<Kilos> like if a jackal kills a lamb you dont spend weeks studying the carcasses woll and blood
<Kilos> wool
<Kilos> well inetpro 
<pavlushka-> !info wool
<Kilos> spray those you can reach
<pavlushka-> !wool
<Kilos> and at least see in dishwasher can save some leaves
<Kilos> Maaz define wool
<Maaz> Kilos: Wool \Wool\ (w[oo^]l), n. [OE. wolle, wulle, AS. wull; akin to D. wol, OHG. wolla, G. wolle, Icel. & Sw. ull, Dan. uld, Goth, wulla, Lith. vilna, Russ. volna, L. vellus, Skr. [=u]r[.n][=a] wool, v[.r] to cover. [root]146, 287. Cf. {Flannel}, {Velvet}.] [1913 Webster] 1. The soft and curled, or crisped, species of hair which grows on sheep and some other
<Maaz> animals, and which in fineness sometimes approaches to fur; -- chiefly applied to the fleecy …
 * Kilos needs to sleep for a while
<pavlushka-> Wow, you people really got a smarter bot!
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka-> Maaz define pizza
<Maaz> pavlushka-: pizza n 1: Italian open pie made of thin bread dough spread with a spiced mixture of e.g. tomato sauce and cheese [syn: {pizza}, {pizza pie}]
<pavlushka-> Maaz define yummy
<Maaz> pavlushka-: yummy \yum"my\ (y[u^]m"m[y^]), adj. Very pleasing or attractive; especially, pleasing to the taste; delicious; scrumptious. [colloq.]  Syn: delectable, delicious, luscious, pleasant-tasting, scrumptious, toothsome. [PJC + WordNet 1.5], yummy adj 1: extremely pleasing to the sense of taste [syn: {delectable}, {delicious}, {luscious}, {pleasant- tasting},
<Maaz> {scrumptious}, {toothsome}, {yummy}]
<pavlushka-> I am gonna stick around, it will work for me as an online dictionary
<pavlushka-> Wow
<Kilos> pavlushka- you can pm the bot and not spam here
<pavlushka-> Got it, Kilos
<Kilos> good lad
<pavlushka-> I just said if i need and help i can ask here
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> just play with the bot in pm
<pavlushka-> Sure, thanks for the suggestion, i got the point.
<pavlushka-> I wasn't sure if its possible to pm a bot.
<pavlushka-> Now i am.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not all bots are the same
<pavlushka-> Yes, your one is smarter
<Kilos> of course
<pavlushka-> And in the dev channels, ubottu was kidding me.
<Kilos> inetpro i forgot to add, in the week spend researching lamb carcass the jackal came back for 3 more lambs
<inetpro> Kilos: give me a break, it's been a few hours since noticing the bug
<inetpro> I'll fix it soon
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what do you wantt broken
<inetpro> bushtech: wb
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> where you been
<bushtech> howdy guys you well?
<bushtech> fixing things
<Kilos> yes ty and you
<inetpro> bushtech: please help me to find the bug
<inetpro> https://goo.gl/photos/6t4XZWqBPk1voZ2B6
<bushtech> great, computers running and had some welcome rain
<inetpro> bug eating away on our Karee trees in the garden
<bushtech> get some horbills
<inetpro> hornbills eat these bugs?
<Kilos> only hungfry ones
<Kilos> hungry
<bushtech> worth a shot
 * inetpro goes shopping for hornbills
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hhahahahahaha
<Kilos> how you gonna keep them in one tree
<bushtech> forget the local petshop
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i gonna sleep now
<inetpro> Kilos: too late for sleep now
<Kilos> will be offline till waking or i gonna laugh myself awake
<bushtech> blerrie mexican
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> inetpro our big problem is
<Kilos> nature could take care of itself till we started importing stuff to eat other things
<Kilos> like the stuff imported to eat those plants on the dams
<bushtech> what he said
<Kilos> and they found better things to eat than weeds in dams
<Kilos> same as cochineal
<Kilos> was imported to kill wild prickly pears
<bushtech> yep
<Kilos> now the wild prickly pears survive and the cultivated ones get killed
<inetpro> so who imported this bug of mine now so I can deal with them?
<Kilos> first find where its from
<inetpro> are you contradicting yourself now?
<bushtech> is it just my imagination or is there a helluva lot of ubuntu updates in the last months?
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> bushtech: what version?
<Kilos> spray the tree
<bushtech> 1404
<Kilos> there are many bushtech 
<Kilos> mainly security
<Kilos> and kernels
<inetpro> it's a daily thing these days
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> but worse if you go to the latest
<bushtech> becoming a factor in my cap
<Kilos> mine too
<Kilos> hi Langjan wat het jy bebreek
<magespawn> inetpro: on my way home, will let you know what i find
<inetpro> magespawn: thanks
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<inetpro> bushtech: it's a real nuisance but what's the alternative?
<Langjan> Lmga, hi guys, Kilos die been van die ou wat Oz visums uitreik 
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> nee nee man
<Langjan> Hoe gaan dit met jou?
<Kilos> die clearance mense
<Kilos> ok dankie
<Kilos> moeg maar mag nie gaan slaap nie
<Langjan> OK sorry, gee die adres dan loer ek daar ook in met my beenbreker
<Langjan> Hoekom mag jy nie slaap nie?
<inetpro> superfly: what do you install for spell checking on quassel?
<Kilos> http://www.saps.gov.za/talk/talk.php
<Kilos> die pro se so
<inetpro> Langjan: hy kan nie slaap as ek hom laat lag vandag :-)
<Kilos> toe ek wou slaap toe vindhy goed om my besig te hou
<bushtech> dont think saps do spellchecking
<Langjan> Hi inetpro hoe gaan dit?
<inetpro> goed self oom
<Langjan> Alles wel dankie, dis gaaf
<Kilos> bushtech meet our real ballie Langjan 
<inetpro> miskien ken die oom van die kewer wat ons soek... maar ek's seker mage[tab] sal hom vind
<inetpro> Langjan: https://goo.gl/photos/6t4XZWqBPk1voZ2B6
<Kilos> dit vreek karee bome
<Kilos> ou inetpro 
<Kilos> you sure its not the worms doing the eating
<Langjan> prettier bugs than those that eat computers
<inetpro> Kilos: that is a good question
<Kilos> those worms most likely turn into those beetles anfter cocooning
<Langjan> or their operators
<inetpro> could very well be the worms, but the bugs are plenty
<inetpro> worms are less visible
<Kilos> break the cycle
<Langjan> so are you looking for a solution for such bugs?
<Kilos> spray the tree
<inetpro> Langjan: ek het al amper gaan hornbills koop om die goed op te vreet :-)
<Kilos> i hate easter egg adverts
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ine
<inetpro> Langjan: nee, ek grap net... eers vandag die probleem raakgesien
<inetpro> Kilos: you like eater eggs that much?
<inetpro> make your own
<bushtech> inetpro: whereabouts are you?
<Kilos> they too expensive man
<inetpro> bushtech: west of Pretoria North
<inetpro> towards Wonderpark
<Langjan> inetpro, theres a pharmacist in Pta who sells Bioway, harmless to humans and animals but keeps all insects away for long time
<inetpro> Langjan: http://www.bioway.co.za/ ?
<Langjan> That's it
<Kilos> you came almost as if sent Langjan 
<Kilos> but try get him to spray the tree and listen to all the excuses
<Langjan> Great stuff, we tried a 1 litre, lasted almost a year, have now taken 5 litres
<Langjan> But a tree is a bit of a prob, how big is the tree? 
<inetpro> Kilos: that pic of the tree is from 2m upwards
<inetpro> and it's not the only tree
<Langjan> oh, so the pics are of the actual problem? eish!
<Langjan> I can connect you with a retired entomologist who may have good advice...
<bushtech> is that one tree dead?
<inetpro> no, the tree is alive and well, just the leaves have been eaten away completely
<Kilos> im sure as those things multiply unchecked they will destroy all them trees
<inetpro> just eating the Karee leaves for now
<Langjan> karee is indigenous, maybe bugs will stimulate them and go away in time
<inetpro> I'm sure it will be fine again soon, but have never seen it eaten as harsh as this
<Kilos> i would just check if the bug is as well
<Kilos> if its imported you have probs brewing
<inetpro> I'm sure others in the area will see the same thing... but I have no idea who has such tree here
<Langjan> inetpro, whats the appro. size of the bug?
<inetpro> good question
<inetpro> very small actually but I didn't meassure the size
<inetpro> length is definitely less than 0.5cm
<inetpro> I'd say between 3 - 5 mm
<Kilos> that sparay can you bought can spray up 2 metres
<Kilos> spray
<Kilos> save the tree and chase the bugs
<Kilos> and drown the worms
<Kilos> everything went dead
<Kilos> helloooooooo
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Langjan> Sorry inetpro had to go somewhere, I'm in touch with my pal the entomologist
<Kilos> mooi oom
<inetpro> great, thanks!
<Langjan> how long have they been on the tree and do they have a hard shell? 
<inetpro> yes, hard shell
<inetpro> I only noticed this morning
<inetpro> was raining this week so I didn't spend much time in the garden
<Langjan> He's in Gouritz, signals not so good
<Kilos> where is that place
<Langjan> Just west of Mossel Bay
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you spread your wings wide hey
<Kilos> bet you he isnt on ubuntu
<Langjan> Hes not even connected exept with cellphone
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> have added two more photos from another Karee in the garden
<Kilos> teach him to use ubuntu and 3g
<inetpro> also full of these bugs
<Langjan> inetpro, he's watching the rugby, will get back to me tomorrow, will let you know. 
<Langjan> You can get advice here: http://www.daff.gov.za/
<inetpro> Langjan: no problem, thanks for all efforts
<inetpro> who's playing now?
<Langjan> No prob, he suspects they are larvae of moths or butterflies
<Langjan> Lions and Cheetahs
<Langjan> My team unbeaten but gave Bulls two pasella point last night
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> strange that joe missed
<inetpro> yeah, that miss was painful indeed 
<Kilos> the pros team as well Langjan 
<Kilos> ons is piesang peeps
<Langjan> They celebrated too soon, put too much pressure on him - never count your chickens before they hatch
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> Cheetahs 3-0 to Lions, watch here: http://cricfree.tv/watch/live/lions-vs-cheetahs-live-streaming
<inetpro> wow, nice to see streaming services even if I will refrain from abusing my data for that now
<inetpro> welcome back magespawn
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i think your beetle is a Blepharida ornata Flea Beetle
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> from where
<inetpro> wow, cool find
<magespawn> page 250 of the Field Guide to Insects
<Kilos> the flea part is right
<Kilos> when he gets close they flee
<magespawn> it is supposed to only be on the low veld but the unusual weather might have caused the movement
<inetpro> endemic to southern India?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ya came in with a shipment of curry and spices
<inetpro> magespawn: did you see my latest pics?
<inetpro> also some green worms there
<Kilos> aw i missed them too
<magespawn> Family Chrysomelidae
<Kilos> repost please
<inetpro> look again, oom Kilos: https://goo.gl/photos/6t4XZWqBPk1voZ2B6
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> sorry for all the spam today
<inetpro> all part of the Ubuntu culture here :-)
<Kilos> oh i did look
<Kilos> nice place you have there
<magespawn> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/274649277253328818/
<Langjan> If they dont bore into the trunk I think it is unlikely they will harm the tree 
<Kilos> killem
<magespawn> the adults are noted for aggregating on Rhus species
<inetpro> magespawn: so you say one should make attempts to get rid of them?
<inetpro> or let nature take its course?
<magespawn> the tree should be able to survive it, it may be the late rain has caused them to all emerge at the same time
<magespawn> they are south african beetles, so naturally occuring
 * magespawn goes to do some more research
<Kilos> killem
<superfly> inetpro: I've never consciously installed anything for spelling
<Kilos> Langjan you got the name of them bugs now
<inetpro> Kilos: we don't kill our indiginous organisms man, they're all part of the circle of life
<Langjan> Yes thks will follow up on that
<Langjan> But agree with inetpro 
<Kilos> if it damages my stuff i stomp it
<Langjan> in the end you damege yourself
<Kilos> no
<Langjan> ja
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> they go eat the neighbours stuff
<Kilos> like the jackal
<inetpro> the jackal is a bad example
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well whe n the tree is dead then its too late to say i should have listened to kilos
<Kilos> or at least have let him go sleep
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy al kos gemaak?
<Langjan> Chhers guys, chat later
<Kilos> nee sus hier vandag
<Kilos> cheers Langjan 
<Kilos> t for the visit
<inetpro> bye oom Langjan
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> Slaap lekker
<inetpro> I see score is now 17 - 3 for the lions
<Kilos> against who?
<inetpro> sorry for those cheetahs, but they won't make it today
<Kilos> sis watching miss za so no sports for me
<inetpro> superfly: I had spelling working in my previous version, can't remember what I installed 
<magespawn> that is about all the specific info i have, all the rest in on the family generally
<inetpro> thanks magespawn
<Kilos> well done magespawn q
<magespawn> inetpro the natural history museum might be interested because they are out of their norma range and in large numbers
<magespawn> np , i like looking things up like this
<inetpro> natural history museum?
<inetpro> magespawn: oom Lanjan is also in touch with an entomology buddy of his
<magespawn> the one in pretoria central
<superfly> inetpro: I know you also need to right-click enable
<superfly> but I think aspell or one of those should work
<magespawn> they have an awesome beetle collection
<inetpro> superfly: oh wow, such simplicity...
<inetpro> thanks again superfly!
<Kilos> is that 16.04 inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<superfly> Kilos: if you're using Quassel, it'll work on any version
<Kilos> keep note of everything ill get there
<Kilos> na spell checkers dont work when you speaks two languages mixed up
 * inetpro was looking in the settings and everywhere else
<magespawn> aspell?
<hibana> oom Kilos, konversation also has auto spell check 
<hibana> same place, just right click in the input line and enable it
<Kilos> nee man wat dan van die taal
 * hibana ignores the funny lingo
<hibana> bye
<Kilos> only gives 4 english options
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky
<Kilos> jy baie parmantig goosie
<inetpro> haha, sorry oom
<inetpro> aptitude search "~ispell"
<inetpro> that ^^ shows me I have the following installed: aspell aspell-en hunspell-en-us libaspell15 libhunspell-1.3-0 libhunspell-1.3-0v5
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> oh inetpro 
<Kilos> i found a way to minimise miggies that eat me
<inetpro> so I need either aspell-af, hunspell-af, myspell-af or hunspell-dictionary-af for Afrikaans
<inetpro> Kilos: tell me more
<Kilos> table spoon apple cider vinegar , tablespoon balsamic vinegar  in a cup and make half full of eater
<Kilos> water
<inetpro> tried that
<Kilos> then few drops the green liquid soap
<inetpro> not helping much
<Kilos> did you put soap
<Kilos> also i found the congregate on tea bags we put in a bakkie then i empty once a weak
<Kilos> week
<Kilos> so i took half a cup of tea and put some insectiside in it
<Kilos> also with few drops soap
<Kilos> they both catch similar amounts
<Kilos> inetpro did you put soap
<inetpro> Kilos: I installed aspell-af and hunspell-af and restarted my quassel now Afrikaans is part of the list
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> those things can walk on water to drink and the soap lets them sink
<Kilos> so they drown
<inetpro> what is eater?
<Kilos> made a big diffs here
<Kilos> huh
<inetpro> oh water
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> had me there
<Kilos> i cant find hunspell-af
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "hunspell-af"
<Kilos> seems its only from xenial
<Kilos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hunspell
<inetpro> just install the aspell version oom Kilos
<Kilos> i wish i could find that app i saw months ago that said it can install any ubuntu package into any release
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> eek all red arrows under your name
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> goeie
<Kilos> and there
<Kilos> restart coming
<kulelu88> anybody working with ionic2 here?
<inetpro> kulelu88: not me
<Kilos> konversation so slow to get nick info
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean after installing spell checking?
<Kilos> no always
<Kilos> nicks take long to show hosts
<inetpro> just ignore it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> goeie dag
<Kilos> nope all red arrows
<inetpro> anyway, am happy to say that even LibreOffice does Afrikaans spelling with installation of the above dictionaries
<Kilos> ok anothe right click
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> Tools | Language
<Kilos> yes to enable english and afrikaans
<Kilos> they werent ticked
<Kilos> what a rigmarole
<inetpro> why rigmarole?
<Kilos> it only works with one language at a time
<inetpro> you one black magic?
<inetpro> you want*
<inetpro> Maaz: define black magic
<Maaz> inetpro: black magic n 1: the belief in magical spells that harness occult forces or evil spirits to produce unnatural effects in the world [syn: {sorcery}, {black magic}, {black art}, {necromancy}], black magic n.  [common] A technique that works, though nobody really understands why. More obscure than {voodoo programming}, which may be done by cookbook. Compare
<Maaz> also {black art}, {deep magic}, and {magic number} (sense 2).
<inetpro> if you use your language properly you use only one of them at a time
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> no way i gonna change it everytime i change language'
<inetpro> you know how to type oom
<Kilos> yes watch
<Kilos> oom
<Kilos> OOm
<Kilos> OOM
<Kilos> see
<inetpro> doesn't mean if I need a spell checker that you also need one :-)
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> what are tabulations
<Kilos> its an option under spell checker
<Kilos> dont tell mre try
<Kilos> i really need to go back to just za work
<inetpro> Kilos: in LibreOffice?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> in konversation
<Kilos> i never use office stuff unless its to open something from email
<inetpro> never seen it before Kilos
<inetpro> switch if off and see what it does
<inetpro> or ask your friend google
<Kilos> no google is your friend and you nasty to me
<inetpro> meanwhile, lions 34 - 15 cheatahs
<Kilos> ty for that info
<Kilos> i got caught today
<Kilos> normall switch to sports early and stay they till rugger finish
<inetpro> haha
 * inetpro clearly bored today
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i havent had you fix anything for a long time so you getting lazy
 * inetpro wbb
<inetpro> and so the Lions win that games as predicted.... Lions 39 - 22 Cheatahs 
<inetpro> next up, will the Stormers please stand up and clobber the Brumbies
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<MaNI> thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: are you sleeping already?
<inetpro> MaNI: how's your solarsystem going?
<MaNI> hehe, still going strong, but still not on the roof
<MaNI> lol
<MaNI> bit of a running joke now, wife getting quite angry about it taking up the garden, I should really get it sorted
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> remember EarthHour2016 will take place 20:30 until 21:30 on Saturday. Don't forget to switch off your 💡 for an hour & help protect the 🌍
<Kilos> im watching that yay
<Kilos> just eaten
<inetpro> Kilos: is it on SABC?
<Kilos> mnet
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: since when you upgraded your life like that?
<Kilos> we have always had mnet
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> since it first came out
<Kilos> but even that is pricey for 2 more channels
<inetpro> I remember my father in law having that, how much do you pay for these days?
<Kilos> sis likes all the hospital shows so she pays
<Kilos> i think 400 a month
<inetpro> crazy stuff
<inetpro> can't you get the dish and pay less?
<Kilos> dstv is over 900
<Kilos> i have a dish but decoder packed up
<Kilos> when i came here i had dstv
<inetpro> DStv Access is R99pm
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> what is access
<Kilos> must have mnet
<Kilos> mnet show movies before any of the za channels
<tumbleweed> if anyone would like to get involved in debconf16, we could use someone local, to help out with registration of attendees
<Kilos> its in CT right tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> you wanna pop in on our monthly meeting tuesdy night
<tumbleweed> I can try
<tumbleweed> what time?
<Kilos> chesedo can you add to agenda please
<Kilos> 8.30 za time
<Kilos> like in 40 mins time
<Kilos> there are many peeps in CT
<Kilos> we can try rope some in for you
<tumbleweed> Kilos: got it in my calendar, thanks
<Kilos> will be great to have you there tumbleweed 
<Kilos> been a long time
<tumbleweed> yeah, we have one local involved in this, but she's really better used elsewhere (and I think she'll burn out if she does this)
<tumbleweed> this is a great way for someone new to get involved :)
<inetpro> Kilos: would be nice to fly there and take part, not?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> what about maia
<tumbleweed> registration is open, btw. https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/03/msg00008.html
<Kilos> Maaz debconf is <reply> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/03/msg00008.html
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I've registered on the site but going all the way to CT? ...
<inetpro> need to think long and hard about that one
<tumbleweed> inetpro: :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> can just imagine it being a highlight of the year
<Kilos> tumbleweed have you spoken to maia
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no, I haven't. That's a good idea
<Kilos> she has been very busy and scarce here but i think she will make time
<Kilos> she always answers my mails
<tumbleweed> this is a problem. The good people get busy
<Kilos> oh and highvoltage is there too i think
<Kilos> may be even drubin
<Kilos> maia will know
<tumbleweed> highvoltage is involved
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> and fly of course
<tumbleweed> he is, too
<Kilos> there are lots of young guys down there
<Kilos> inetpro please remember we try find some help
<Kilos> and fly can push the lugs
<Kilos> oh superfly 
<Kilos> you keeping up
<inetpro> you are the man oom Kilos, talk to them africans as well
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> the africans
<Kilos> oh in the africa channel
<Kilos> ya lemme rock them
<Kilos> tumbleweed did you ever go see our work http://ubuntu-africa.info
<tumbleweed> I did see it, but not in a while :)
<Kilos> i just watched the others work of course
<Kilos> refresh a few times and watch background change
<Kilos> i love that site
<Kilos> im sure you can sense the fly's input
<Kilos> oh my inetpro only certain peeps canedit the agenda page
<Kilos> wiki lockdown because of spammers
<Kilos> chesedo you here?
<Kilos> weekend is over
<kulelu88> Hey tumbleweed, do you work with JS/AngularJS/Ionic ?
<kulelu88> I don't mind helping out at DebConf. Anything to assist the open-source community. And also, I hope to get trolling rights for poettering/systemd :P
<Kilos> kulelu88 register
<kulelu88> typo here: "preceded by 9 days of DebCamp, from Thursday, 23 June to Friday, 1 June 2016." Should be 1 July 2016
<Kilos> tumbleweed checkout typo
<tumbleweed> Kilos: mailed her
<Kilos> grewat
<Kilos> great as well
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: heh, was that in the e-mail?
<kulelu88> Yeah, 1 June 2016
<Kilos> on the link you gave
<Kilos> first paragraph
<Kilos> inetpro stormers pushing hard hey
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: oh well :P
<inetpro> Kilos: score?
<kulelu88> the sponsorship brochure should just quote the amounts in USD/EUR
<Kilos> 9/8 to stormers
<kulelu88> Right now, 20,000 USD does not equal R200 000 :D
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: also, no, I do very little JS :)
<inetpro> Kilos, tumbleweed: I've updated the Agenda... up to chesedo to move around and decide where it fits in
<tumbleweed> ack
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> stormers try
<Kilos> 14/8
<kulelu88> tumbleweed: There's so much batteries included in JS/Ionic. I swear, it scares me sometimes
<Kilos> 16/8
<Kilos> 16/11
<Kilos> sigh
<kulelu88> You watching the game or just following score? Kilos 
<Kilos> watching
<Kilos> score is for the pro
<Kilos> and other geeks that dont do sport
<Kilos> red card to one brumby for elbow and punches to stromer face
<Kilos> 19.11
<Kilos> wb bushtech 
<Kilos> inetpro 31/11
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> go stormy peeps
<Kilos> game over
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> dankie oom Kilos
<Kilos> jy baie welkom oompie
<kulelu88> so the big game this season will be stormers sharks
<Kilos> sharks beet them once
<Kilos> beat
<Kilos> only team to beat the stormers so far
<Kilos> im so stupid you know
<inetpro> so the last game for the weekend starts at 23:40?
<Kilos> forgot one has to login to edit wiki pages
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ill be in dreamland because someone didnt let me nap this avy
 * Kilos wonders who that was
<Kilos> and
<inetpro> Jaguares against the Chiefs
<Kilos> usings bugs as the distraction medium is so devious
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries I'll fix the bugs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> those arent our teams so we allowed to miss that one
<inetpro> Kilos: no man, will be very interesting to see how this pans out
<Kilos> its still a long time to go inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> months isnt it
<inetpro> you're excused oom
<inetpro> tomorrow in Sunday after all
<magespawn> and a long weekend
<inetpro> is*
<Kilos> you gotta go to church early and pray for me man
<Kilos> how can i ever win without help from above
<kulelu88> I still don't quite understand how it works. It is 15 rugby teams, 5 each from SA, NZ, OZ
<Kilos> and the japs
<kulelu88> which japanese team?
<Kilos> and jaguars are argentina i think
<magespawn> yes they are
<Kilos> they played the rebels today
<Kilos> whe i forget their name
<Kilos> sunwolves
<Kilos> kulelu88 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Super_Rugby_season
<Kilos> when one spends a lot of time in front of a pc it is healthy to build up a sweat watching your favourite rugby team
<Kilos> like the bulls /sharks game was a nail biter
<Kilos> kulelu88 arent you in jozi
<kulelu88> what happened to the Bulls though. they were so good a few years ago and now they're like, useless
<Kilos> many new youngsters
<squish102> im not a networking person. if i have a rand 192.168.1.128 - 192.168.1.159 or there about.. how do I do it in the / notation
<Kilos> sharks as well
<magespawn> squish102: cdr notation is for the entire subnet
<kulelu88> most likely using ":"
<magespawn> 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 is 192.168.1.1/24
<magespawn> http://ctdbase.org/detail.go?type=taxon&acc=227855 the entire breakdown of your beetle inetpro 
<Kilos> wow
<squish102> so can i not subnet that range?
<squish102> if that makes sense?
<squish102> 192.168.1.128/16 < looks something like that?
 * squish102 hates networks
<magespawn> i forget hold on a sec
<pavlushka> night guys, see ya
<squish102> found a website to help. 192.168.1.128/27 would do it
<squish102> trying to add acl's to pfsense router for squidgard
<magespawn> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/430093833139667780/visual-search/?x=0&y=0&w=502&h=370
<magespawn> a visual subnetting chart
<squish102> that is easier
<inetpro> magespawn: thanks! Have posted a follow up of the bugs on G+
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn is the live bugsquad go to guy
<inetpro> definitely
<magespawn> cool beans inetpro 
<Kilos> nice job magespawn bit of a change from sorting sites and wireless probs hey
<magespawn> nice change of pace
<inetpro> change of pace?
<Kilos> so you dont need a rest, a change is as good as a holiday
 * inetpro just got reminded to install ipcalc on 16.04
<inetpro> one of those tools you always need available in your toolbox
<inetpro> $ sudo apt-get install ipcalc
<inetpro> and then it's as easy as:
<inetpro> ipcalc -n 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
<magespawn> if you want to set multiple dns servers in /etc/network/interfaces how do you seperate them with a comma or on a seperate line numbered dns-server1 dns-server2 etc
<magespawn> sorry dns-nameservers1 and so on
<inetpro> magespawn: why do it there?
<inetpro> on ubuntu server I simply edit /etc/resolv.conf
<magespawn> where else? this is on a server
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> and the difference is ?
<squish102> doesnt resolv.conf get overwritten?
<inetpro> squish102: if you're on a desktop and use NetworkManager yes
<magespawn> there is a warning not to edit this file by hand it get overwritten
<inetpro> well maybe you're right as suggested by the following page:
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/351168/diffrence-between-the-dns-setting-in-etc-resolv-conf-and-etc-network-interfaces
<Kilos> i remember seeing that
<inetpro> but I will have to check on my next server installation
<Kilos> squirm showed me how
<Kilos> you run some script somewhere
<inetpro> magespawn: and there's the answer to your question as well
<Kilos> inetpro may i sleep now
<Kilos> please
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> why not?
<magespawn> inetpro: so i see thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: 03/19 21:17 <inetpro> you're excused oom
 * Kilos bows in gratitude
 * inetpro thought he was talking in his sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom :-)
<inetpro> lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie, jy ook
<inetpro> magespawn: unless things have changed in the latest versions I prefer to not have the resolvconf service running on a server
<magespawn> okay, why? 
<inetpro> don't see why it should be necessary
<magespawn> well i have set my server with a static ip address, so i can get to it
<magespawn> so i suppose i do not need it to run
<kulelu88> all servers run with a static IP, unless it is a localized server running on your ISPs network, then it will be dynamic by default
<magespawn> this is at home
<inetpro> magespawn: in that case just read man resolv.conf
<magespawn> will do
<inetpro> also read http://askubuntu.com/questions/131881/why-did-i-have-to-remove-resolvconf-to-get-dnsmasq-to-work-again
<inetpro> resolvconf can really be a pain
<inetpro> but things keep changing, so it's best to read the latest and stay informed
<magespawn> i'll try to stay on top of it
<magespawn> bedtime for me, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-20
<pavlushka> Morning guys!
<Kilos> evening
<Private_User> night Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Hello every one
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> just watched roadtest of the tesla P90D
<pavlushka> Hmm
<pavlushka> Hi, inetpro
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you magespawn 
<magespawn> all good, have you been wathcing the cricket?
<magespawn> watching too
<Kilos> yes on and off
<magespawn> how are we doing?
<Kilos> we won against afganistan today
<Kilos> but lost to england last weekend i think it was
 * magespawn goes to check the interwebs
<Kilos> still in with a chance of going further tough
<Kilos> just our bowling attack is a bit weak in the first few wickets
<magespawn> not really a convincing win there
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> got whacked all over the park in the beginning
<magespawn> new zealand and west indies both seem to be doing well
<Kilos> the commentators were all saying our bowling attack needs to be more aggresive from the first ball
<Kilos> yeh
<Kilos> i dont think we got a team that can go all the way this year
<Kilos> hopefully our rugby does better
<magespawn> i do not really mind how we get to the final and win, as long as we do
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> so i now have a apache server running at home
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> you going to do the quassel bit again
<magespawn> so i can put up practice websites etc
<magespawn> not at this moment, it is all connected through mobile data
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> that can work out expensive
<magespawn> or capped, either way
<Kilos> server and pcs all on mobile
<magespawn> ypu
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> yes but its like doulbe the data isnt it
<magespawn> you mean if i use quassel?
<Kilos> or are you using only one web connection and sharing 
<Kilos> no for everything
<magespawn> yes i have a mobile capable wifi router running the home network
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i still need to learn more abot them things
<magespawn> routers/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> the wifi spead here is way slower than with modem direstly in lappy
<Kilos> yes that d-link router of ians thats herre
<Kilos> but to read the whole manual is murder
<magespawn> of course, the wifi has to communicate between the computer and the router which is affected by all sorts of things
<magespawn> and presumably there is more than one computer connecting to the router
<Kilos> somehwere in the router stuff it say 300mb/s so its not lekker then if its so slow here
<Kilos> just the old pc i have connected to it to set it up via eth and this lappy
<magespawn> i think that is maybe the wifi speed between you and the router
<magespawn> but you would need a new computer to take advantage of that
<magespawn> what d-link is it?
<Kilos> yes but that should be at least as fast as my isp speed shouldnt it
<Kilos> lemme go see
<magespawn> maybe unless something is going on
<Kilos> DSL-2750_U
<Kilos> there is so much in the router maybe some settings or something
<Kilos> too much to read though
<Kilos> modem works goo here in lappy
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> is it the same modem and sim?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> took me 2 weeks just to get it to work on 3g
<Kilos> i took so long to get this router working ian bought another one
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i think to get the full speed you need to have a wireless adaptor with two antenna
<Kilos> oh my i forgot
<magespawn> so it might pay to get a wireless n usb adaptor for the laptop
<Kilos> the routers 2 antanna are still by ian
<magespawn> are they not on the router
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> oh is the lappy wireless internal not good enough
<Kilos> no the screw on antenna are still by ian
<magespawn> not usually, depends what the speed rating for the laptop is
<magespawn> that will definately affect speed and range
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> the laptop might only be rated to 54Mbps
<Kilos> range is good though
<Kilos> where does one find that info
<magespawn> look up the laptop make and model on the net
<Kilos> i5 lenovo thinkpad
<magespawn> i forget how to find it in ubuntu
<Kilos> i have the manual for it as well somewhere
<Kilos> most likely on its original drive
<magespawn> some extra reading
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11
<Kilos> ssd much quicker so im too spoiled to go back
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n-2009#Number_of_antennas
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> this one? https://support.lenovo.com/za/en/documents/pd015761
<Kilos> no the T410-i
<Kilos> but dont et involved now
<Kilos> get
<Kilos> lappy works kiff with modem here
<magespawn> no just checking specs
<Kilos> would be a pain if its the lappy with slow wifi
<Kilos> then no good going to a wireless hotspot to download an iso
<magespawn> it looks like the hardware should be able to handle it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty for that info magespawn 
<Kilos> night ll. sleep tight
<Kilos> all  as well
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-13
<andrewlsd> Mornings
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: on Fri/Sat you were asking about how to upgrade _only_ the kernel. Check out UKUU via www.makeuseof.com/tag/upgrade-kernel-ukuu-ubuntu/
<andrewlsd> I have never used it K_K_N. I just saw it for the first time this weekend.
 * andrewlsd goes away again
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and good evening to superfly also
<K_K_N> Thanks andrewlsd
<K_K_N> and Morning everybody
<inetpro> superfly: at least your clock stays the same when everybody around you has to change theirs
<superfly> inetpro: I am so thankful for that!
<superfly> time for me to get some sleep
<K_K_N> does upgrading the Kernal impact on the LTS of the OS, meaning will the long term support no longer apply so I might as well have installed the latest version anyway?
<inetpro> K_K_N: I don't understand your question
<inetpro> it's Monday and...
 * inetpro has not had coffee yet
<K_K_N> I have ubuntu 16.04 LTS yeah
<K_K_N> I have that because of it being LTS
<inetpro> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<K_K_N> but now if I change the kernal will the regular updates for that specific version no longer work?
<K_K_N> or does it make the Long Term Support null & void?
<inetpro> why not just do normal updates?
<K_K_N> yeah I do
<nsnzero> morning all
<K_K_N> but I was just curious
<inetpro> K_K_N: if you do then you should be on Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS now
<K_K_N> yes I am
<inetpro> how were you planning to do just the kernel upgrades?
<K_K_N> was not really planning on doing that was going to try that to see if it resolves some issues but since doing whatever you guys advised not sure what it was but the issue seems to be resolved
<K_K_N> but now since andrew sent a msg about upgrading kernal I was just wondering if that effects the LTS part of the OS
<nsnzero> K_K_N: you can upgrade with the  16.04 hwe kernel 
<nsnzero> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<inetpro> if you want bleeding edge why not just go to arch https://www.archlinux.org/ ?
<inetpro> or if that is too extreme then just go to a non-LTS 16.10 
<paddatrapper> morning everyone
<nsnzero> morning paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> hi nsnzero. How goes it?
 * K_K_N is not sure if his question is being understood
<K_K_N> oh well its not urgent just curious
<K_K_N> so I guess not advised if you want to benefit from LTS
<nsnzero> kernel upgrades never gave me a problem - i always get the latest
 * inetpro guessing, if you want LTS features then you stick with standard update processes
<K_K_N> ok cool thanks nsnzero and inetpro
<inetpro> K_K_N: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16366/whats-the-difference-between-a-long-term-support-release-and-a-normal-release
<nsnzero> you can always try out the kernel and remove it if it not up to standard - but research especially if you need lts  
<nsnzero> i use the latest i can get - if it breaks i just revert back to the working state
<K_K_N> thanks inetpro, that is the reason why I have an LTS release
<chesedo> morning all
<K_K_N> but I am cool with the OS as is only  reason for doing anything more than the standard is if I have an issue
 * chesedo always understood lts as some guarentee of security and and software (stable) updates... a manual kernel update will therefore not affect this...
 * inetpro prefers to stick with LTS
<inetpro> others are quite happy with regular updates of non-LTS releases
<inetpro> and then there are those who even go with the rolling release of debian SID
<inetpro> s/SID/Sid/
<K_K_N> I use my laptop for both personal and work related use so preferably it needs to be as stable as can be if it was for personal use only then I would take the latest every single time
<K_K_N> hehe
<inetpro> Sid also called Debian Unstable but that does not mean that it is not stable
<nsnzero> you can try out stuff in a vm as well
<K_K_N> but because its used for both I also have to have Windows installed :(
<nsnzero> K_K_N: the vm run as a program/app - its like a separate computer in your laptop 
<nsnzero> i run windows in  vm - for stuff that as no linux alternatives like msaccess
<K_K_N> nsnzero, yep I use that but I do not have a licensed copy of Windows
<K_K_N> so the version that came with this laptop is what I have
<K_K_N> so I just dual boot it
<K_K_N> I hardly ever use and Win related stuff but I have it there just in case
<inetpro> dual booting is way too disruptive IMHO
<inetpro> if I ever need Windows I just login remotely with KRDC/rdesktop
<K_K_N> nsnzero, which virtual machine software you recommend?
<nsnzero> i am using virtual box and vmware both are good - free versions dont have all the features 
<nsnzero> i suggest some reading to check which will suit your needs 
<inetpro> KVM ftw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<inetpro> I would say virtualbox is a nice start for beginners but recommend KVM for the long run
<Kilos> morning all, i will be offline while using sim from modem to fight with cellc and voda
<Kilos> you all be good
<Kilos> that includes you ine
<Kilos> inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<paddatrapper> This is going to be interesting. My lecturer is going to try step 200 students through installing 16.10 in a VM tomorrow in 45 minutes 
<nsnzero> 40 minutes to download the exported appliance and 5 minutes to install it ?
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: well the ideal is that they download beforehand, but most likely yes
<inetpro> paddatrapper: should be a real simple exercise if he has a local repository
<inetpro> talking of which, what is the recommended method of creating a local repository these days?
<nsnzero> apt-mirror inetpro 
<inetpro> nsnzero: you have a local mirror?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<nsnzero> apt-mirror will mirror any repository locally - its downloads the entire repository 
<nsnzero> i dont have the bandwidth nor the time inetpro - plus you have to update it regularly 
<inetpro> hence why I'm asking
<Kilos> ty inetpro lets hope they get something sorted
<nsnzero> useful in business installations - where you can make local copies on the programs on the server 
<inetpro> but I guess for a university there should be enough reason to keep things local
<paddatrapper> inetpro: uct hosts a public mirror
<inetpro> I wish Telkom and other service providers would introduce free local bandwidth for mobile data
<inetpro> paddatrapper: nice!
<paddatrapper> Free local mobile data would be awesome! 
<inetpro> chips, we have a Researcher- on board :-)
<inetpro> hi Researcher-
 * Kilos agrees on the free data
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper nsnzero 
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi propagandhi 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<ebusuku> Hi guys
<inetpro> welcome bac ebusuku
<inetpro> back as well
<ebusuku> hi inetpro
<inetpro> where's emini?
<ebusuku> does anybody here use lxc,lxd
<ebusuku> I'm looking to try out linux containers, not docker containers and was wondering, should each container have its own instance of postgresql or share postgresql 
<Kilos> hi ebusuku 
<ebusuku> amongst the containers
<ebusuku> hi kilos
<inetpro> andrewlsd: could you perhaps answer that for ebusuku
<inetpro> am not sure there's a simple answer to that
<inetpro> probably depends 
<inetpro> ebusuku: if superfly was still awake I'm sure he would be able to answer that as well
<inetpro> or theblazehen, who unfortunately is not here right now
<inetpro> ebusuku: in other words, just hang around and I'm sure you'll get your answer sooner or later
<andrewlsd> hey peeps
<andrewlsd> ebusuku:  depends on what you are trying to do with it.
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: if you want to be able to export/backup "entire" containerized application set, then putting having the equivalent of a LAMP container would make that simpler.  
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: but if you want to move towards _microservices_ then you'd want one DB container and several "app" containers that talk to the DB container.
<andrewlsd> if end-users need access to postgres, then giving each set of end-users their own postgresql server would provide safety and security (ie, no way for one set to drop db of another set of users)
 * andrewlsd and theblazehen were working most of the weekend.
<MaNI> giving each user their own database inside the same server, with correct permissions would provide the same though - with the caveat that there is room for error and/or if any exploits surface they could be used
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: both andrewlsd and theblazehen use LXD. You can also head over to #lxcontainers on this (freenode) network
<MaNI> one postgres server on the otherhand is far more resource efficient. So it depends very much on what you are doing.
<andrewlsd> inetpro: I also been having issue with Slack causing Quassel to Segfault. in my case the core has stayed up, but my client crashes. I have disconnected from Slack in the meantime.  There are open issues  for  Quassel, several of which have been resolved in newer releases than what I am running.  However, Slack may well have made a (small) API change (and will continue to do so) which could break stuff in future.
<inetpro> thanks for that andrewlsd, I also just disconnected from slack for now and open it separately for other functions anyway
<andrewlsd> MaNI: yip, errror and or exploits.... if ebusuku is not 100% sure of quality of code that will be used, then safer to isolate each application stack in its own container (or give each app stack a set of containers, still means 1 DB container per stack)
<andrewlsd> another benefit of separate containers is that ebusuku could have scheduled change to upgrade postgres for a single app-stack user/client without needing to take the DB down for all clients.
<MaNI> Well as with all security there are various trade off levels, so it becomes a question of just how sensitive the data involved is and what risk level is acceptable, answering that is always the tricky part I guess
<andrewlsd> further stuff might include replicating DB from each containerized db to one "replica" DB container shared by all.
<andrewlsd> But yeah, your point MaNI about trade-offs is absolutely correct.
<andrewlsd> either way ebusuku *make backups!* and then *regularily* *test backups*
<ebusuku> hmmmmm
 * andrewlsd has not played with openstack lxd plugins. so not sure how that would affect the "architecture" ebusuku has in mind.
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: what are you trying to achieve with LXD?
<ebusuku> ok, I've got a couple of django applications that i'd like to run
<ebusuku> currently its just the traditional setup django, gunicorn, nginx, postgresql
<ebusuku> I've also got a web application in go as well
<ebusuku> So i thought i could try out lxd and see how managing ti would be
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: depending _how big_ your env is going to be, and whether devs need CI/CD stuff, build automation, etc.....  you may want to look at a xPAAS option like OpenShift.
<andrewlsd> if not large, then LXD should be excellent.
<ebusuku> It just seems a bit inefficient to have each container to have its own pg instance
<andrewlsd> LXD use case: it behaves like a VM, with lower overhead.
<andrewlsd> so whatever you would have used a VM for, use LXD.
<andrewlsd> or, _should be able to_ use LXD instead
<ebusuku> yeah, thats why in looking into lxd and not docker
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: pro stuff about LXD. Make sure you read stgraber's blog series.
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: LXD supports live migration of containers (assume hosts are pretty much "next to" each other)
<ebusuku> I've been reading up on that, good stuff
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: as long as you have 'image' vs 'running container' sorted out in your head you should be good.
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: regarding 'inefficient to have ... own pg instance', possibly true, but LXD has lower overhead than traditional full VM, so you're saving there. Also MaNI's point about security trade-offs apply.
<ebusuku> hmmm
<andrewlsd> ebusuku: this is very much an _architectural_ decision too.  consider live-migrating implications if all applications share 1 db container.  bearing in mind that LXD does not do load-balancing for you. 
<andrewlsd> otherwise you'll need _haproxy_ instances too. with at least one on each host configured to balance to either side.
<andrewlsd> ... this started out as such a simple question ebusuku ;-)
<ebusuku> lol
<andrewlsd> the short answer LXD is great :-)
 * andrewlsd goes away again
<andrewlsd> btw ebusuku if you feel like being blown away, check out JuJu + Maas + LXD
 * andrewlsd ducks away for real
<Kilos> hehe well done guys
<ebusuku> heh, I still dont know what JuJu is, I've been reading, watching but wtf
<ebusuku> It would be nice if they had an indepth example
<andrewlsd> :-) Kilos
 * andrewlsd lurks
<Kilos> bot
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<nsnzero> Kilos: 
<Kilos> yes nsnzero 
<FusionSparc> Hey kilos, you doing well?
<Kilos> yeah im ok ty FusionSparc and you?
<nsnzero> i am waiting for the coffee pot 
<Kilos> haha
<FusionSparc> Good as well, haven't been on irc for a while.
<Kilos> yes you naughty
<Kilos> even the fly comes here daily from the states
<FusionSparc> Hehe, early SA times probably.
<Kilos> yes and late
<Kilos> he says night when we login
<FusionSparc> Lol, discussions are probably brief then.
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
 * andrewlsd waves good by to nsnzero
 * andrewlsd waves belatedly
<inetpro> good evening
<andrewlsd> evening inetpro 
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> i go sleep. this is murder of the first degree http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6127268478
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> night kilos
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-14
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi magespawn
<superfly> Evening 
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> good evening superfly 
<superfly> Night everyone, time for me to catch some Zzzz
<paddatrapper> morning magespawn nsnzero inetpro 
<paddatrapper> evening superfly 
<inetpro> lekker slaap superfly
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Morning magespawn inetpro paddatrapper nsnzero K_K_N
<andrewlsd> 'fly has probably gone to bed already.
 * andrewlsd scrolls Quassel backlog to see what he has missed
 * andrewlsd sees it was quiet last night :-)
<nsnzero> morning andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> very quiet last night
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Kilos was last seen 12 hours, 15 minutes and 44 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-03-13 19:04:28 GMT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-03-13 19:05:08 GMT
<nsnzero> kilos was having some issues with his internet connection 
<andrewlsd> yeah, saw his post last night. :-(
<nsnzero> which brings me to this question - i have a 10mb telkom adsl uncapped but the best dl speed i see is 285kB
<andrewlsd> what is your modem sync speed showing?
<MaNI> paying for 10mb means nothing if th e exchange in your area can only handle 4mb or 2mb - which is common still
<andrewlsd> 285KB/s (Kilobytes) is around 3Mbps
<MaNI> only rich areas like sandton get the privilege of having proper infrastructure 
<andrewlsd> usually first thing to check is your modem's speed status, ie what linerate it is connectd on.
<andrewlsd> once you've done that to check for low sync rate, high Signal to Noise and DSL errors ...
<andrewlsd> then the next step is your ISP.
<nsnzero> DownStream Connection Speed  12476 kbps
<andrewlsd> MaNI: +1
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: is the only thing connected this computer at this point. and is it connected via LAN cable?
<andrewlsd> if so. I'd suggest opening a new browser (to make sure no other tabs are stealing "speed" by transferring bits) and then use beta.speedtest.net
<nsnzero> no i have a network with about 8 pcs and 3 laptops
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: then you're likely to never see 10Mpbs on any single computer
<andrewlsd> and _as soon_ as the upload link gets close to saturation (like when syncing Dropbox or iThings) your download speed will become rubbish.
<andrewlsd> so getting 3Mbps on 1 computer out of 11 devices sounds decent.
<andrewlsd> remember each browser probably opens several connections (10+) per page accessed. so number of connections would be 10 * number of tabs * number of users
<MaNI> I'd start here: https://secure.telkom.co.za/today/ucm/
<nsnzero> speed test confirms its a 2Mbps line
<MaNI> see if your address turns up 10Mbps or 4Mbps, if you are in a 4Mbps area like me, then you are wasting your time even trying to look at anything else
<MaNI> they will happily charge you for 10Mbps but you will never get it.
<andrewlsd> if your downstream connection shows 12476 then you're on DSL2, at 12Mpbs. 
<nsnzero> funny thing is when we had power cuts , my download speed went up to 1MBs
<MaNI> note with a 4Mbps line expect speeds more like 3Mbps
<andrewlsd> andrewlsd: the 12476  is so that Telkom can give you a 10mbit throughput, the extra is added for overheads on the DSL protocol
<andrewlsd> btw nsnzero do you use customerportal.telkomsa.net to check your usage?
<MaNI> 12476 Kbps or 12476 kbps?
<andrewlsd> MaNI: sorry, I probably made a typo. 12476
<andrewlsd> MaNI: sorry, I probably made a typo. 12476 kbps
<andrewlsd> ie 12mbps
<andrewlsd> in order to get a throughput of 10mpbs --> roughly 1 MB/s
<nsnzero> brb
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: is your ISP also Telkom.  Some ISPs have separate throttles. so your account settign will determine speed. e.g If you buy a 2mbit uncapped account from and ISP, but you have a 10mbit DSL line, you'll still see only around 2mbit on the line
<andrewlsd> if your account is a capped account then that _shouldn't_ apply.
<andrewlsd> (unless you've hit your Telkom softcap, but that would likely make your internet speed around 50KB/s (512kbit)
 * andrewlsd goes away
<paddatrapper> hi andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> its probaly the exchange hasnt been upgraded
<K_K_N> morning andrewlsd
<K_K_N> and morning everybody else
<K_K_N> btw nsnzero I found that no matter how my internet disconnects including if I just bump the USB device and the laptop looses it and then finds it again I have to restart network-manager to get connected again
<K_K_N> only time it workd after a disconnect is if I disconnect it myself
<K_K_N> but any other way I have to restart network-manager
<nsnzero> hi K_K_N 
<K_K_N> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i had a problem when did a fresh install of 16.04 - it could find the wifi - upgrading the network manager sorted the problem out
<Kilos> whew just made it, morning all
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<K_K_N> can anybody tell me what this means and if it is anything to be concerned about
<K_K_N> I get this message everytime I do an apt whatever
<K_K_N> N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<K_K_N> morning Kilos
<K_K_N> long time no chat
<Kilos> hi K_K_N 
<K_K_N> hows it going Kilos
<Kilos> i been watching you online here  but my connection is very bad so half the time i keep quiet, or sleep
<Kilos> im ok ty just struggling with limited blood supply to the ticker
<K_K_N> eish, sorry, I know that feeling
<Kilos> i dont even get 1 mb/s download speed
<K_K_N> eish sorry about that unfortuantely I will not be able to relate there
<K_K_N> but sorry to hear that
<Kilos> you too young still
<K_K_N> oh no that I can relate to
<Kilos> haha
<K_K_N> I used to get terrible speeds with my 3G\
<K_K_N> now its much better
<K_K_N> I want an LTE router though then I probably get even faster speeds
<Kilos> i only got edge and even that isnt proper edge most of the time
<K_K_N> hehe
<Kilos> check you in a lte coverage area first before you spend money
<K_K_N> eish I hate edge once you have tried LTE which I did when I was in JHB visitin a friends even 3G is a bit slow
<K_K_N> hehe
<Kilos> yeah 22mb/s would be wonderful
<magellanic> K_K_N: did you sort out your connection issue then?
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<K_K_N> well according to cellc website they have LTE coverage here where I am now but no LTE advanced
<magellanic> hi
<K_K_N> hi magellanic 
<nsnzero> companies tend to oversell their network capabilities 
<magellanic> did you reconnection issue get sorted out then
<magellanic> your*
<K_K_N> well in a way we may have come closer to figuring out what the issue is. I found that as long as the connectimes out on its own no matter what the reason even if I like sommer bump the the USB modem and it gets disconnected and then is picked up again I have to restart network manager for me to be able to reconnect
<magellanic> okay
<K_K_N> so whats the reason for that you know? why is it not doing it automatically?
<magellanic> it looked dns related, I didn't figure out why
<K_K_N> yeah thats what...
<K_K_N> eish now so many people assisted me I forget the person who suggested that
<K_K_N> and I am afraid to give credit to the wrong person
<magellanic> it was me :p
<magellanic> we diagnosed it down to something wrt dns
<K_K_N> was it, eish sorry mate, my apologies
<magellanic> I was curious if you got it completely working again after we left off
<K_K_N> nope not yet I was busy searching the net then I realized I am lagging on my work so I get to that then I forget where I left off and well you know how it goes, it then becomes a cycle but luckily for me I have not had this connection disconnect for no reason as it was when I initially started using it and experienced the issues
<magellanic> yep, okay
<K_K_N> Kilos, are you using one of those Giga packages from CellC?
<Kilos> yeah 1g
<Kilos> but will take a year to use at this speed
<K_K_N> lol
<K_K_N> have you checked there 100giga and 200giga packages
<K_K_N> the 100giga was going for R999 once of and they give you all the data immediately to use anytime
<K_K_N> but I think they now increased the prices...
<K_K_N> greedy bas...
<K_K_N> LOL
<K_K_N> yep confirmed they up their prices
<K_K_N> https://www.cellc.co.za/cellc/prepaid-contract-detail/Giga
<K_K_N> greedy buggers
<Kilos> oh yes sorry we using the 100gig bundle
<K_K_N> but yeah considering our other options that is not too bad of a deal
<Kilos> the deal is great if the towers in the area are capable
<Kilos> they roam with voda here i think and vodas towers suck
<K_K_N> I have the 50GB Peak and 150GB Midnight data but that price seems to be the same as what I paid
<K_K_N> I thought CellC was all over Gauteng?
<Kilos> we just south of rustenburg
<K_K_N> ah ok
<Kilos> they just called and they sending a techie out in 2 to 7 working days
<K_K_N> oh nice tell them you want LTE advanced
<K_K_N> they better provide
<Kilos> then they can come test with their equipment and then fix the tower
<Kilos> no lte on farms i think
<Kilos> but ill try
<Kilos> im happy with hsdpa
<Kilos> i have a short script somewhere that make nm connect automagically
<Kilos> ill try find it for you
<Kilos> what release are you using
<Kilos> i havent needed it on 16.04
<K_K_N> eish yeah you telling me, when we were still living in the farm we were like a min drive to the area that picked up LTE but we had none
<K_K_N> even 3G was like if the weather was good only
<K_K_N> lol
<Kilos> lol
<K_K_N> I am using 16.04
<Kilos> then it should connect
<Kilos> i will look for the script
<K_K_N> ok cool thanks Kilos 
<nsnzero> K_K_N: there was a 16.04.2 point upgrade 
<Kilos> somewhere on a drive in desktop i think, if you lucky its on a stick
<K_K_N> nsnzero, yep I have that version
<K_K_N> I am always updating but after 00:00 using midnight data
<K_K_N> hehe
<nsnzero> same here - but anytime i get bored 
<nsnzero> i am 16.04.01 - now how do i upgrade to .2 ?
<K_K_N> not sure I just continued updating and updating and now its on 16.04.2
<magellanic> the normal update process will take you there
<Kilos> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<nsnzero> maybe coz i am on neon - all updates installed
<nsnzero> #44~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 17:11:16 UTC 2017
<Kilos> K_K_N here it is. im gonna try type it here correctly for you
<Kilos> better i put t on a stick and bring it here
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<Kilos> Now add this line above exit 0
<Kilos> (while :; do nmcli -t nm wwan on; sleep 1; done)&
<Kilos> Save the file and exit.
<Kilos> K_K_N try that
<Kilos> i have more in the file but i think its from and earlier script
<Kilos> i first got a full page script to do the job but later some guy gave this short one
 * andrewlsd pops back in here
<nsnzero> Kilos: check if you have a script to change konsole's profile when connected to another pc via ssh
 * chesedo thinks that your script might be broken Kilos
<Kilos> why chesedo 
<Kilos> iirc i had to reboot
<chesedo> on by 16.10 `nmcli -t nm wwan on` fails with 'no nm object'
<Kilos> maybe these must be added
<chesedo> it seems that it should be 'nmcli -t radio wwan on'
<andrewlsd> perhaps `wwan` is not the name of the connection
<andrewlsd> +1 chesedo
<Kilos> oh maybe it was ppp0e in there
<chesedo> also, running it every second (sleep 1) might be a bit of an overkill
<Kilos> lemme paste the whole story
 * chesedo is off to lunch so will check later
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm5wnkt
<Kilos> i have used that whole page from when nm got sick and added the last bit at the top
<Kilos> that was in 12.04 or 14.04
<nsnzero> is that specifically for wireless lan ?
<Kilos> no i used it for a modem plugged into pc and maybe modified it when in aus to get wireless working
<Kilos> i dont remember everything ive had to do to stay connected
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you clever guys have the basic command now just fix it to suit the connecting being used
<Kilos> maybe back then there was ppp0e in there
<Kilos> or whatever the modem is seen as
<nsnzero> iwconfig or ifconfig will tell you
<K_K_N> sorry stepped away from my desk
<K_K_N> thanks Kilos 
<K_K_N> I added that line
<K_K_N> now after reading the comments after should I be editing and which parts?
<K_K_N> wow Kilos, just read yor script thats alot should I copy and paste everything?
<Kilos> no the stuff after the first few lines was for that whole original script
<Kilos> the top was the latest, but cant remember if it needed some of the further commands
<Kilos> lets hear what chesedo says
<K_K_N> ok cool
<K_K_N> will wait in anticipation
<K_K_N> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you need to point it to the modem
<Kilos> so run iwconf or inconfig
<Kilos> and then wait for chesedo 
<Kilos> hehe
<K_K_N> ok will do Kilos, Thanks Kilos, alwaysa very big help, much appreciated
<Kilos> hope it works for you
<Kilos> but strange you have that prob still. since i went 16.04 i havent needed it
<Kilos> oh and now im using eth cable so no modem hassles. now hassles are from router and cellc
<K_K_N> yeah not sure why, initially I thought maybe I need the software for the modem but the .deb file on the actual modem seems to be only compatible with older versions of Ubuntu and does not work with 16.04
<Kilos> nm should just see the modem and connect if you tick the connect automatically button
<Kilos> only modeswitch could be missing i think but in mine it worked i used the modem in hospital
<Kilos> but im on kde
<K_K_N> ok I am on...
<K_K_N> wait how do I check that I think its unity
<Kilos> where is your launcher
<Kilos> on the left side was unity
<Kilos> you are on what?
<Kilos> did the modem connect on its own
<K_K_N> yeah on the left hand side
<K_K_N> nope I connect on my own but ubuntu picks it up as a mobile broadband
<Kilos> have you set it up
<K_K_N> but I disable automatically connect to this if its available
<Kilos> with the thing where you  choose country etc
<K_K_N> yeah I did
<Kilos> try deleting that one and setting it up again
<Kilos> if you disconnect the auto button how can it connect automatically
<K_K_N> ok but I did that as well
<Kilos> ai! you spinning my head
<K_K_N> the issue was Kilos, that when it disconnects for whatever reason and I reconnect I still have nothing even though the connection status says connected
<K_K_N> previously I had to reboot to get connected again
<K_K_N> but now I found that restarting network-manager does the trick
<Kilos> i have had that some time back , i pull the modem and plug it back again
<K_K_N> yeah that also did not help me
<Kilos> isnt the modem timing out
<Kilos> then you install it on a win pc and go into settings and set for max like 9999
<Kilos> or something like that
<K_K_N> well it was not at first it just stop working yet the modem light was a constant blue as if it was still connected and the connection status says its tsill connected with IP address etc from ISP but I still could not access internet, email or even irc
<K_K_N> had to reboot to get connected
<Kilos> ya same thing but that was on 14.04
<Kilos> and older modem
<K_K_N> I unplugged and replugged modem it said connected when I connected again but still nothing, deleted and recreated connection and still the same
<Kilos> ai!
<K_K_N> rebooted was the only thing that helped but now I learnt after assistance from the peeps in here restarting network-manager helped
<Kilos> get used to restarting nm every now and again then
<K_K_N> yeah I guess I have to
<K_K_N> but I am fine with the it timing out but what I want to know is why do I have to restart network-manager
<Kilos> because it doesnt see the timeout
<K_K_N> once the modem is picked up again I would like to just click connect and it must work
 * andrewlsd has no idea what K_K_N and Kilos mean. isn't NM just wonderful
 * andrewlsd ends sarcasm
<Kilos> lol
<K_K_N> LOL @ andrewlsd 
<theblazehen> Hi all
<K_K_N> hey theblazehen 
<Kilos> nm been a weak link in ubuntu for some years now
<andrewlsd> more sarcasm: K_K_N there's nothing wrong with NM, it's your hardware!
<K_K_N> hows it going
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<andrewlsd> Hello theblazehen :-D
<K_K_N> lol it could most probably be
 * andrewlsd wonders whether theblazehen has had 8 hours (in total) sleep since Friday.
<theblazehen> Good and you K_K_N ?
<K_K_N> andrewlsd, my laptop is like 8 years old
<theblazehen> andrewlsd Somewhere around there
<K_K_N> not too bad hey
<theblazehen> At least /me can get some sleep tonight. Done writing that thing up on vulnerability I found, just waiting for vendor to patch it, and CVE ID to be assigned
<andrewlsd> woot. 
<K_K_N> andrewlsd, my laptop is so old when I bought it it came with Windows Vista
<K_K_N> LOL
<K_K_N> I still have it install here dual booted ubuntu on it
<theblazehen> K_K_N a decent enough thin client :p
<K_K_N> only difference from when I bought is that I added and extra gig of ram so now it has 3GB of RAM
<K_K_N> hehe
<theblazehen> I get nervous when I have less than 4 GB free... :/ Maybe I'm a little spoilt
<K_K_N> took the 1 GIG out of another laptop I stripped and decided not to put back together
<K_K_N> I wish I had 4GB :(
<K_K_N> but remember the days when 512kb ram was the bomb
<K_K_N> LOL
<K_K_N> hahaha
<K_K_N> I wonder what it would be like to work on those machines again
<Kilos> painful
<K_K_N> lol
<theblazehen> K_K_N I wonder if I can play my "Don't Copy That Floppy " Floppy on those PCs...
<theblazehen> or lets make it a 15 year old PC. When they stiffies were still around
<Kilos> i have an external stiffy drive
<Kilos> worked well last i used it
<K_K_N> wow
<nsnzero> lol - Kilos 
<K_K_N> they still exist Kilos 
<Kilos> better on win though
<andrewlsd> unless you're using a Linux that fits on just one 1.44MB stiffy
<Kilos> yeah it looks quite modern in fancy black case like external 2.5 inch drives
<K_K_N> I am sad that my parents gave all our old machines away it would have been good to reminiscence 
<Kilos> i used it to copy stiffies to flash for my boet
<andrewlsd> sounds like an IBM x600 that I used to have. Had 128MB ram. ran Puppy or Elive beautifullly
<K_K_N> and when I say all I mean 2 of then I still have on here that has a stiffy drive hey but if Kilos remembers thats the one I installed Lubuntu on which for some reason just froze randomly and you could not get it back
<andrewlsd> cheers all. going out for a bit
<K_K_N> cheers andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> K_K_N: possible heating problem can coz a cpu to lockup
<theblazehen> % expr $((2880*512)) - $(wc -c dctf.mkv | cut -d' ' -f1) 
<theblazehen> 49
<theblazehen> Video barely fits :p
<K_K_N> yeah thats what we thought at that time also another suggestion was the power supply faulty cause I remeber when I took it apart found a Ghecko in there, dead
<theblazehen> Could greatly improve the video quality if I could put it on an Amiga
<theblazehen> 1440 KB vs 1760 KB
<nsnzero> amiga's had dome cutting edge features
<nsnzero> some
<theblazehen> Yeah. Wish I was around when they were kind of a thing
<nsnzero> my friend had a computer that we had to plug into the tv and type out the code for the game you wanted to play 
<nsnzero> it had a bubble memory type disk system that didnt work 
<nsnzero> thats older thah floppy disks 
<K_K_N> oh wow, nsnzero, did it use cassette tapes?
 * vulcan (johnroux) waves
<theblazehen> hi vulcan
<Kilos> hi vulcan welcome to ubuntu-za
<nsnzero> K_K_N: that was a commodore but i didnt have 1  
<nsnzero> welcome vulcan
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon veryone
<nsnzero> home time
<chesedo> lol Kilos that script of yours still uses init... ubuntu has moved on to systemd...
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<chesedo> hi and welcome vulcan
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<chesedo> theblazehen: you still have enough energy for the mini meeting tonight?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Yeah
<chesedo> ohh great theblazehen
<Kilos> ah well
<chesedo> K_K_N: next time it disconnects run the following in the terminal 'nmcli radio'...
<chesedo> K_K_N: if it says WWAN is disabled then Kilos' short solution might help - with modifications
<chesedo> oh hi propagandhi too
<Kilos> he doesnt talk
<Kilos> maybe shy or a bot
<chesedo> Kilos: he only needs to type :P
<chesedo> from the name (propaganda) i imagine a bot then
<MaNI> maybe it's a super subtle advertising campaign for the band
<chesedo> hey see its cloning :P
<chesedo> 41. class A ip4 is local iirc
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/4mr9owg0.py I'm a horrible person
<chesedo> theblazehen: 'lazy' evaluations are great...
 * chesedo forgot its technical term
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> hi Adifex
<chesedo> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> "[19:37:43] AGREED: mini meeting 15 March, not 14 march (paddatrapper)" Is it today or tomorrow?
<magespawn> chat later all
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: tomorrow (Wednesday) 
<theblazehen> ty paddatrapper
<jerit_> so what do we do with ubuntu here exactly? Give me some examples... It seems like this is not just a fan community for ubuntu
<Kilos> this is a help channel for all linux users
<Kilos> and a get together place for all discussion related to our friends
<Kilos> we discuss farming and health issues as well
<Kilos> just not religion or politics
<jerit_> okay great because I've had this massive boil... :P
<Kilos> poke a whole in t and squeeze
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wait till it shows yellow. called being ripe
<Kilos> in the meantime put a plaster over it to help the pain a bit
<Kilos> and if you cut a tiny hole in the centre of the plaster it makes a head quicker
<Kilos> did you get all that jerit_ 
<jerit_> lol I was joking about the boil :P
<jerit_> but yes now I know for if/when I get one so thanks :D
<Kilos> ubuntu has become quite easy to use and stable so not much help needed everyday like when  i started
<Kilos> haha
<jerit_> not so much help needed unless you get scrubs like me who don't know how to make a proper symlink :P
<Kilos> i dont either
<Kilos> i am a greeter bot
<Kilos> the guys do everything for me
<jerit_> lol
<jerit_> my brother and I sat for like 3 hours working on that TS server on Sunday
<jerit_> turns out I'd downloaded the x86 version of the software, not the x64 version
<Kilos> thats how you learn
<Kilos> what os you used?
<jerit_> once I'd replaced the binary there were still a few things to sort out but it works and its beautiful and I don't know what I'm gonna do with it because I can't get anyone to join it
<Kilos> oh that chat thing
<Kilos> we chat here and telegram and other im things
<Kilos> and on oidgin
<Kilos> pidgin
<Kilos> we even have a channel for afrikaans guys but doesnt get used much
<Kilos> #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> and i have 12 ubuntu channels open so where is there time or energy for another chat tool
<Kilos> morning superfly or near lunch i think
<Kilos> ohi thatgraemeguy you here at night too
<superfly> hi Kilos, almost 11am
<thatgraemeguy> hello hello
<superfly> ohi thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> Congrats on the new wheels :-)
 * chesedo just realised mini meetings is on wednesdays - which he forgot...
<chesedo> hi williamk
<chesedo> williamk: guess what... i got the dates mixed up... mini meeting is tomorrow
<chesedo> i have made progress on booktype though
<williamk> Hi Chesedo, will see abiut tomorrow
<chesedo> ... but my setup is not serving css and js files correctly so have to do some investigation
<williamk> Did you look here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-publish-books-with-booktype-on-debian-8
<chesedo> and then pubsweet i still need to figure out how to install it...
<nsnzero> evening all
<williamk> Hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi williamk chesedo 
<williamk> https://gitlab.coko.foundation/pubsweet/pubsweet
<chesedo> williamk: i follow this -> https://sourcefabric.booktype.pro/booktype-21-for-authors-and-publishers/manual-installation-on-gnulinux/
<chesedo> but it seems a bit outdated...
<chesedo> those pubsweet instructions look simple though
<williamk> I tried to install Pubsweet, no go
<williamk> I have got Booktype working, but cant get the export to PDF etc
<chesedo> did you include the php (and mpdf) part for the pdf export
<williamk> Yes
<williamk> I could create book with chapters, but could not export
<superfly> thanks thatgraemeguy
<williamk> I am also looking at OnlyOffice http://www.onlyoffice.org/
<kulelu88> does anybody use an IRC bouncer ? I want to stay permanently logged in on freenode 
<nasanzero> hi kulelu88 
<nasanzero> you want to log all messages ?
<kulelu88> hey nasanzero 
<chesedo> most use quassel
<kulelu88> I'm logging while online
<chesedo> kulelu88: ^^
<theblazehen> Hi
<chesedo> theblazehen: welcome back... seems like you get to catch up on some sleep...
<nasanzero> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> chesedo heh, yeah. Gonna hit the sack soon. Hi nasanzero
<williamk> for OnlyOffice, You have to setup 2 servers - Community Server and Document Server
<nasanzero> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<nasanzero> kulelu88: maybe that will help
<thatgraemeguy> kulelu88: I use znc
<nasanzero> https://github.com/JeremyGrosser/bnc
<nasanzero> thats in python so customising will be easier
<nasanzero> one question on which machine will the bot run ?
<theblazehen> nasanzero What's this for? And you can get a free vm on google cloud
<nasanzero> kulelu88: needs a irc bouncer bot
<nasanzero> but i am wondering on which machine irc bots run on - like maaz - does "it/he" run on the freenode server ?
<chesedo> nasanzero: on a 'dedicated' server
<kulelu88> no, freenode doesnt allow that
<theblazehen> nasanzero, you need to run your own server for the bot
 * chesedo runs quassel on his home server
<kulelu88> people would put shit on their servers
<nasanzero> oh right - thanks for the info
<nasanzero> does everybody here have a server setup ?
<chesedo> nasanzero: theblazehen has a nice rig
<chesedo> the rest of us has toys compared to it...
<williamk> Hi Kilos
<nasanzero> i just need to find a spare motherboard to start my small server - got everything except a nice mb
<theblazehen> nasanzero I do indeed :)
<nasanzero> hi Kilos- 
<theblazehen> nasanzero What CPU do you have?
<Kilos-> hi nasanzero williamk 
<nasanzero> i was thinking pentium 4 got a few of those - it wont be anything more than a file server 
<jerit_> so Kilos- if there aren't any fixed projects on the go here and the community is more a sort of help desk then what are the meetings meant to cover?
<Kilos-> chesedo give him the minutes of last meet please
<nasanzero> jerit to help and expand the open source community
<Kilos-> jerit_ join the meeting tomorrow night for an idea of what the mini meets are about
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-02-28-18-32-52.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-02-28-18-32-52.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-02-28-18-32-52.html
<jerit_> I've actually been part of a meeting but I couldn't follow anything
<Kilos-> when you struggle dont be afraid to ask
<Kilos-> someone will explain for you
<nasanzero> jerit_: its was like that for me too - know i know whats going on - i think
<superfly> nasanzero: I have a VPS on Linode
<chesedo> jerit_: we are suppose to have things like ubuntu hours, release parties, etc... but no one ever seems to take charge of one...
<nasanzero> hi superfly 
<chesedo> jerit_: then we are also quite far from one another making these more difficult
<jerit_> would be so awesome to arrange a meet every few months wouldn't it?
<chesedo> jerit_: yes, the 'older' ones used to have them quite often
 * chesedo has not been here that long to experience one yet
<jerit_> older?
 * jerit_ looks at Kilos- :P
<chesedo> exept for karl's release party last year
<chesedo> jerit_: meaning those that have been here for a long time...
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/4cfjoz3g.txt chesedo storge upgrade :)
<chesedo> like Kilos- superfly inetpro
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> i have only met the pro
<theblazehen> That isn't that fast though, I think bcache adds overhead, sindce with sequential reads the raid directly is afster
 * chesedo did not even know vms used caches
<jerit_> chesedo: I know what you meant :P
<Kilos> is afster even faster than faster?
 * Kilos ducks
<chesedo> theblazehen: raid5?
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/wylepx5h.txt Direct from raid
<theblazehen> chesedo RAID 10 with 10x 1 TB disks, and RAID 5 with 3x 256 GB SSD 
 * chesedo turn white of shock... then green of jealousy
<theblazehen> Unfortunately I need to mess with network / iscsi settings. Can only get around 290 MB/s out of it over iscsi right now
<chesedo> theblazehen: is there anyway you can control the size of the stripe blocks?
<nasanzero> what does the echo 3 do ?
 * chesedo guess that it is a parameter/flag to turn vm caching on (or a specific cache)
<theblazehen> chesedo Yeah, but the defaults work well enough for me, and random writes get converted to sequential with bcache anyway. nasanzero Dunno about the 3, just memorized it as a "Clear all caches" so it doesn't influence the speed test result
<nasanzero> thanks chesedo - still learning - i know dd but i use dcfldd
<chesedo> theblazehen: i guess that the size of the dd test was then bigger that this size to fully test the stripe speed?
<theblazehen> chesedo How do you mean?
<theblazehen> IIRC default stripe size was 256 KB or something
<theblazehen> Cleared caches so that I wouldn't be affected by having the first 100 GB of disk in ram
<chesedo> theblazehen: say the block size is 10kb but the dd ran a size of 9kb, then only one disk was tested...
<chesedo> or 90kb would test only over 9 disks and not the full ten...
<theblazehen> Ah. Yeah, no use doing it at that small scale, then you're doing an iops test. And moved from raid 6 -> raid 10
<nasanzero> stupid question but what is the need to flush the cache ?
<chesedo> nasanzero: this has all the options for /proc/sys/vm -> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<chesedo> although i understand little of it
<theblazehen> nasanzero If I don't flush the cache, then the second time I run the dd command it will fetch the data from ram instead if dusj
<theblazehen> disk
<nasanzero> ok you are testing the raid speed - thought you was flushing the cache to disk 
 * chesedo now sees that vm stands for Virtual Memory (in this case)
<chesedo> williamk: i have now gotten pubsweet until where it needs sass... so will try (pry) further tomorrow
<chesedo> night all
<theblazehen> nasanzero yeah
<nasanzero> just a side track - if there is free memory the kernel will cache recently used programs and data into a ramdisk 
<theblazehen> nasanzero CLose enough, yeah. Check out the DragonFly BSD though. They have swapcache, which can even cache recently used files on SSD, combined with actual application pages
<theblazehen> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<inetpro> good evening
<nasanzero> i did the opposite i have my swap on the hdd - it will never get used i have plenty of ram / also var and tmp is on the hdd also to prevent excessive ssd writes 
<nasanzero> evening inetpro 
<theblazehen> nasanzero http://ssdendurancetest.com/, also swapcache is basically an extension of the kernels application pages + disk cache concept, so it could automatically cache disk stuff on the ssd, or put application stuff on ssd, etc
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<inetpro> how are you doing theblazehen?
<theblazehen> Good and you inetpro ?
<inetpro> looks like you been losing some sleep :-)
 * inetpro is all good 
<theblazehen> inetpro heh, yeah
<nasanzero> i am using the evo 750 - not as strong as the 850
<nasanzero> Startup finished in 8.679s (firmware) + 3.581s (loader) + 18.038s (kernel) + 11.405s (userspace) = 41.704s
<theblazehen> Nice. Pity I don't have anything directly on ssds here, iscsi steup would make server time quite bad
<nasanzero> it will be faster if i could hibernate the system ... but hibernate does not work for hp laptops
<theblazehen> Startup finished in 7min 16.058s (kernel) + 1min 23.018s (userspace) = 8min 39.076s
<nasanzero> theblazehen:  you running alot of kernel modules there ?
<theblazehen> nasanzero I think it's counting the time for iscsi setup etc, and maybe somehow bios time too?
<theblazehen> It takes around 5 min to get through the bios on server at least
<nasanzero> systemd-analyze blame  -> will let you know
<theblazehen> nasanzero That's only userspace
<nasanzero> i have a problem with samba 4.6 on the other laptop - nmbd hangs if the lan cable is unplugged 
<nasanzero> wb Kilos 
 * theblazehen is off to bed
<theblazehen> Finally
<Kilos> eish net gone bad. see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nasanzero> theblazehen: you are right 
 * inetpro also calling it a day
<nasanzero> night kilos
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos>  night inetpro 
<nasanzero> take care inetpro 
<nasanzero> i am also off - need to research how to determine blood glucose levels by using leds and photodiodes 
<nasanzero> or is it blood oxygen levels ????
<nasanzero> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-15
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> morning za
<andrewlsd> Morning za
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos
<andrewlsd> Night-night superfly
<nsnzero> morning all
<andrewlsd> \o nsnzero 
<andrewlsd> were you nasanzero last night?
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> yes andrewlsd 
<magellanic> greets
<nsnzero> hi magellanic 
<andrewlsd> o/ magellanic
 * andrewlsd will probably not be _here_ much today. Meetings.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd nsnzero and other za peeps
<Kilos> hi magellanic too
<inetpro> goeiemore almal
<nsnzero> more inetpro 
<Kilos> lo pro
<Kilos> cellc called and they sending a technician out to see what the prob is
<Kilos> so heres hoping
<nsnzero> morning Kilos 
<paddatrapper> morning Kilos andrewlsd nsnzero magellanic inetpro 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi g0d355__ 
<Kilos> hmm... lmao guy
 * nsnzero is thinking of switching to quassel
<andrewlsd> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> so according to my lecturer cat simple prints a file to the screen...
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> paddatrapper: what else can it do?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: concatinate files, format the resulting output. and the example he's using doesn't require cat at all... cat file.txt | sort | uniq
<paddatrapper> could just be sort file.txt | uniq
<chesedo> oh i see ty paddatrapper
 * chesedo reading cat's man page
<paddatrapper> chesedo: it is a nice and sort man page too :)
<nsnzero> most linux app do 1 thing and only 1 thing and do it well  - its the unix philosophy 
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> morning chesedo 
<MaNI> that used to be true, the unix era is over though, over the last decade people seem to have forgotten that philosophy more and more
<nsnzero> you use quassel ? 
<nsnzero> morning mani
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: theblazehen and andrewlsd use Quassel with a quassel-core.
<andrewlsd> Hi g0d355__  didn't notice you there earlier.
<theblazehen> morning all
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: systemd? :P
<Kilos> not keen on that nick
<Kilos> who knows bot trigger commands
<Kilos> bot
<Kilos> !
<nsnzero> i dont know much about the init system paddatrapper - but i do know that systemd wasnt accepted with open arms
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: yeah, it receives much hate for not following the unix philosophy
<Kilos> Maaz ping 41.57.103.171
<Maaz> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 185.314/185.448/185.754/0.567 ms
<theblazehen> Yeah. Dunno why people use GNU though, if they complain about stuff not following the unix philosophy, Rather use a BSD then
<andrewlsd> g0d355__: are you a bot?
<Kilos> there are bot triggers but only clever peeps remember them
<MaNI> you make it sound like it's such an easy choice "oh a few parts of the system are no longer following a philosophy I like, let me completely uproot all of my stuff, disrupt my entire life and move to a new OS that can't do half the things I need it to do"
<MaNI> it's really not that simple
<Kilos> propagandhi is another one i think
<andrewlsd> you can check out #botmonitoring
<MaNI> completely valid for people to keep using 'GNU' while also complaining about aspects of it
<Kilos> goes straight to that one
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> ...
<Kilos> inetpro kill it
<Kilos> doesnt accept die command like ibid
<nsnzero> there is more bot traffic on the net than actual human traffice now days - this is the beginning of skynet 
<Kilos> and arnie isnt here
<theblazehen> MaNI It's more the fact that I hear more people complaining about systemd than GNU, where the reason that they're complaining about systemd also applies to GNU
<MaNI> [propagandhi] (~propagand@41.57.103.171): Jason Rogena   -   https://nairobilug.or.ke/author/jason-rogena.html - IP also matches kenya. Is it normal for bots to take on real identities? Seems more likely it's just a user who isn't currently active
<Kilos> oh maybe there with the symmetria crowd
<nsnzero> systemd uses binary logs vs text logs 
<theblazehen> nsnzero:  Any reason why you don't like that? You can still do your greppying / sedding etc by piping journalctl
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: it requires systemd to be installed to read them, but even that is hardly a concern now as most recent distros are running it by default
<nsnzero> theblazehen: no its no problem for me - i starting using linux when systemd was the default init system
<MaNI> the fact that they corrupt easier is another common complaint I believe
<MaNI> and also just a general disgust that it insists on handling something it shouldn't - there is already a system log for logging, there is a long history of people being able to choose the system log app that suits them, if they want binary logs they can choose a binary system log app, why can't it use that? etc.
<paddatrapper> MaNI: I'm actually pretty impressed as to how robust it is for a binary log.
<MaNI> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1y6q0l/systemds_binary_logs_and_corruption/ < that guy isn't, though granted it was 3 years ago.
<MaNI> anyway, just pointing out some of the problems people have with it
<MaNI> when lots of people complain there are usually some valid core reasons
 * andrewlsd is going to be disconnected fora while. migrating quassel-core to a new server
<paddatrapper> I certainly agree that the complaints are valid, but feels like they're fighting a losing battle
<MaNI> For now maybe, when the pendulum swings the other way who knows :)
<chesedo> nsnzero: inetpro superfly and myself also uses quassel-core
<Kilos> as long as it keeps my pc working im happy
<chesedo> and i thinks paddatrapper too
<chesedo> MaNI: the unix philosophy seems to be making a come-back though
<paddatrapper> chesedo: I use weechat
<paddatrapper> It's just sitting on a VPS running 24/7
 * chesedo no longer thinks
<MaNI> I don't even have a personal opinion on systemd yet, my main box still runs perfectly happily without it and I plan to keep it that way as long as possible, I've no compelling reason to switch to it on my gentoo box as long as gentoo keep offering me the option of not switching to it
<MaNI> and just like kilos - my pc keeps working ;)
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> thats what is most important
<paddatrapper> I just use it because it's default. I quite like the way units are written, but if Debian did not have it default, I wouldn
<theblazehen> MaNI: What's your uptime?
<paddatrapper> wouldn't install it. Not very phased either way
<MaNI> my uptime isn't great - 14 days - my mother in law tripped the power while I was overseas, hehe
<MaNI> but this is a desktop/development machine so uptime isn't really a big thing
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Heh, alright. Mine not too great either, but having a quassel core in a lxd container means you can reboot a server without disconnecting from irc
<MaNI> this gentoo install is 13 years old, though the hardware in the machine has changed several times during that time period, and my uprecord is 149 days - we have various ubuntu/debian servers with uptime measured in years though
<MaNI> but servers just sit there running one or two programs with very little change, while development machines have to take constant abuse :p
<paddatrapper> MaNI: Don't you every apply kernel updates?
<paddatrapper> s/every/ever
<paddatrapper> Though looking at the server I'm running weechat on, it has 134 days uptime...
<MaNI> on this box, relatively frequently, on servers when necessary
<nsnzero> brb
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/mvzc9gvx.txt Guess I gotta upgrade my storage then
<theblazehen> I guess 32 gigabit fiber channel could work
<theblazehen> Ah wait. Double the speed.  Either 128 gbit fiber channel, or perhaps AoE / iSCSI or something could work on 40 gbit ethernet
<theblazehen> Then I need storage that can deliver 37 gbit/s
<theblazehen> 4.62 GB/s
 * theblazehen wonders how much 1 TiB of DDR3 would cost
<theblazehen> Wait, no. Would require networking for each box then
<theblazehen> Ah, I'll just deal with it. Calculating 100 billion digits of pi
<theblazehen> Or lets make it 15 billion. Then I can do it all in ram
<theblazehen> Eh, scratch that. Made server unbearably slow. Never knew the impact of accessing memory across NUMA nodes were that severe... `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1G` with calculation gives 516 MB/s read, without 6.6 GB/s
<nsnzero> does ubuntu server use a another type of firewall - or does ufw work ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Afaik ufw should work, but ufw is just a fancy iptables wrapper
<nsnzero> thanks theblazehen 
<nsnzero> now i wonder if telkom blocks access to  port 22 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: on system with dual ethernet ports does ufw configure both interfaces ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero:  I dunno :/ Check what iptables rule it creates
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
<MaNI> which sites do you guys think are best to advertise on to find people for tech positions in za these days?
<thatgraemeguy> I guess its a good sign that I can say for the first time in a long time... "I have NO clue"
<thatgraemeguy> 3.5 years here now and haven't the foggiest idea which job sites are popular these days
<thatgraemeguy> haven't the need, at all
<MaNI> you're talking from an employee perspective I guess - rather than an employer one
<MaNI> I mean I've had the same job for 11 years thats why I have to ask for external insight here, I also have no idea
<thatgraemeguy> surely they're the same thing, would an employer want to advertise on the sites considered useless by potential candidates?
<MaNI> yeah they are the same of course IMO in that regard, I meant regarding your remark that you don't need to know
<thatgraemeguy> in fact my current job I found via the CLUG-work mailing list, and my previous job, AT A JOB WEBSITE, I found via a recruiter randomly matching me to the requirements
<MaNI> I need to hire at least one new person, so I do sadly need to know :p
<thatgraemeguy> so I guess my answer is that from my perspective job sites are all equally irrelevant
<thatgraemeguy> my experience is not representative of course ;-)
<MaNI> I found mine on mybroadband, but only because somebody on IRC showed it to me, it definitely wasn't the main place I was looking for jobs
<MaNI> so also probably not representative of where the best place is, and also 11 years out of date
<thatgraemeguy> what is the position
<thatgraemeguy> and based where
<MaNI> I'm still deciding on the exact position, depends what I can find I guess :/ We are a C++ development company, but we also do a bunch of Lua, PHP web dev, andoid, iOS. Ideally we need a PHP developer who is possibly interested in also learning to do some C++, or a C++ developer who doesn't mind doing some PHP and Lua.
<MaNI> Company is in Gordons Bay.
<thatgraemeguy> you can try the clug-work list
<MaNI> anyone used offerzen before?
<thatgraemeguy> not used it but it seems to be the new hotness
<vulcan> They're pretty awesome MaNi
<MaNI> what do you like about them, and are you talking from an employee or employer perspective?
<vulcan> More from an employee, from an employer perspective they do a ton of work in clearing through all the crap applicants for you
<vulcan> But it is a very different model to normal recruitment places
<vulcan> Still the best way imo though is word of mouth via communities
<vulcan> Mani, just so happens that I'm unemployed :D What kindof PHP work :P
<vulcan> Sidenote - I also really like how OZ have a presence in ZATech. Some really cool people there who care less about their own commission and more about the people (at least it seems that way)
<MaNI> http://longman-hat.co.za/?r=63 < things like the language portal shown there
<MaNI> on the PHP side
<MaNI> though possibly other stuff thats quite different as well - we have some quite varied work at times. Though if we go for a PHP person we would probably want someone who is interested/capable in trying out some of the C++ and other development as well - not sure if theres room for someone who just does PHP and nothing else. Though honestly I need to think about it a bit more, hehe
<thatgraemeguy> login over plain HTTP?
<thatgraemeguy> in 2017?
<thatgraemeguy> scandalous!
<thatgraemeguy> :-p
<vulcan> :D
<MaNI> that part of the site is not controlled by us - just for the record
<thatgraemeguy> I want solutions, not excuses!
<thatgraemeguy> :D
<MaNI> pfft, anyway 
 * andrewlsd is back :-)
<vulcan> But yeah MaNI. I find people will generally go with something they hear first. Then something like OZ. Normal recruitment agencies spamming everyone get's far more dirt than diamonds, and often misses out of all the decent devs who don't want anything to do with that style of recruitment.
<vulcan> There was a huge amount of chatter with regards to this in ZATech #jobposting-discussion. Also a fair amount in #offerzen
<vulcan> Things I'd recommend: Give an incenetive for current employees to get their friends in etc. At my old job we had a 5k hiring bonus, and another 5k if they stayed after the 3 month probation. Second to that I'd recommend using OfferZen (y)
<MaNI> okay, thanks for the data point 
<vulcan> :) Posting something in ZATech #jobpostings or #freelancing is also a super easy way to get decent people. If you get anyone keen that is :)
<MaNI> assuming any of them want to live in the helderberg :p
<chesedo> MaNI: you know that we will be having a section for for open positions in mini meeting tonight?
<MaNI> no I didn't, but I anyway am not quite ready yet at that point, I still need to discuss what exactly we want internally and try write the jobs specs etc., at the moment just trying to do some "market research", thanks though
<Kilos> big storm brewing here
<nsnzero> evening all 
<theblazehen> hi all
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<chesedo> evening nsnzero theblazehen
<theblazehen> Hi nsnzero, chesedo 
<nsnzero> hi there chesedo 
<chesedo> theblazehen: are you ready?
<theblazehen> chesedo:  Eh, still need to find some things :/ Doesn't seem like too much interesting has been happening very recently, and been quite busy
<chesedo> Maaz: announce Mini meeting starts in 10 minutes
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Mini meeting starts in 10 minutes
<chesedo> theblazehen: np, you can just share anything interesting that you may have read about in the last while
<theblazehen> Alright. I got some stuff then I guess
<chesedo> others can pitch in too maybe...
<chesedo> theblazehen: ~5 items is good... unless if you more
<theblazehen> chesedo:  alright, cool
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Mini Meeting - March 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Welcome all and welcome to the first mini meeting
<chesedo> feel free to introduce yourself to maaz using 'Maaz: I am <first last name>'
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<chesedo> We do not have an official agenda, so there is none to review...
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto
<chesedo> But our three topics are "Latest and greatest news", "Local openings" and "Education Project"
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Latest and Greatest news
<Maaz> Current Topic: Latest and Greatest news
<chesedo> theblazehen: over to you
<theblazehen> Alright, I don't know about the _latest_ news, but some pretty cool things I found (and some news)
<nsnzero> Maaz:i am  nasan zero 
<Maaz> nsnzero: Yessir
<theblazehen> https://blog.exploitee.rs/2017/hacking_wd_mycloud/ was hacked, so if you're running a WD cloud NAS patch it or something
<theblazehen> I found https://www.cronweekly.com/ which is a weekly newsletter of interesting stuff
<theblazehen> http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/ if you ever wanted to know how terminals barely work
<theblazehen> And, really old school, but really impressive: https://trixter.oldskool.org/2015/04/07/8088-mph-we-break-all-your-emulators/. Worth following the links as well
<theblazehen> Yeah, that's pretty much it
<theblazehen> http://rentes.github.io/unix/utilities/2015/07/27/moreutils-package/ some great tools
<chesedo> great thanks theblazehen
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Local Openings
<Maaz> Current Topic: Local Openings
<chesedo> If any knows of any local openings then please share...
<chesedo> or those at your work place
<theblazehen> http://www.lsd.co.za/careers some positions open here
<chesedo> for the record they are:
<chesedo> - Senior Linux Administrator -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-linux-administrator--linux-archi
<chesedo> DBA Guru -> http://www.lsd.co.za/dba-guru
<theblazehen> Right. Thanks chesedo  for posting them
<chesedo> Senior JAVA Developer with Middleware Experience -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-java-developer-with-middleware-ex
<chesedo> Java Middleware Magician ->http://www.lsd.co.za/java-middleware-magician
<chesedo> and thanks for sharing theblazehen
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Education Project
<Maaz> Current Topic: Education Project
<chesedo> my update here would be the same as yesterday...
 * chesedo had a hectic day so have not looked at getting the sass issue solved yet...
<chesedo> williamk: do you have a specific update?
<chesedo> or maybe found another software to consider?
<chesedo> also my 2 cents for only office, it looks great too but might be more of a general office suite...
<williamk> Hi Chesedo, same as yesterday, Booktype, Pubsweet or OnlyOffice
<chesedo> although it has project planning build in
<williamk> Only Office, from what I read can do collab editing
<chesedo> williamk: and that...
<chesedo> williamk: i guess our next step is to try and get an instance of each up to test which will work best?
<williamk> https://helpcenter.onlyoffice.com/onlyoffice-editors/onlyoffice-document-editor/helpfulhints/collaborativeediting.aspx
<chesedo> wow, quite powerful
<chesedo> oh, chat and comments are only features of the paid version...
<chesedo> any else anyone wants to add?
<williamk> Pubsweet is still being worked on, don't know when final release will happen https://gitlab.coko.foundation/pubsweet/pubsweet
<chesedo> williamk: yip, thu it looks promising
<chesedo> it is the one that i am having sass issue with currently...
<chesedo> and for booktype, i have to figure why it is not serving css and js files...
<williamk> I have installed Booktype locally ( access with IP, but could not get the export to PDF working
<williamk> could not get Pubsweet working
<chesedo> oh yeah, that too
 * chesedo hopes that won't be a big issue on his side too...
<chesedo> hmm... that seems to be all then...
<chesedo> thank you all for joining...
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-15-18-30-42.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-15-18-30-42.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-15-18-30-42.html
<williamk> I got OnlyOffice community server and Document  server installed, but could not get them to link together, will try again sometime
<chesedo> i see pubsweet will also need some linking
<nsnzero> is this the weekly meetings chesedo ?
<chesedo> nsnzero: it is biweekly (test drive) for now...
<chesedo> in the future it might be quicker though
<nsnzero> good start - i like the news and job openings 
<chesedo> nsnzero: awesome
<chesedo> theblazehen: ^^
<chesedo> oh and great job theblazehen
<chesedo> nsnzero: hopefully the job openings will be more active/full in the future
<nsnzero> maybe also a help wanted section - where members can ask for extra assistance like volunteers for testing software projects , etc 
<chesedo> nsnzero: we could try that
<superfly> Sorry I missed the meeting, I was getting my driver's sorted out
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<chesedo> hi superfly
<superfly> I know have a US learner's license, and I'll be doing my driver's this afternoon
<superfly> *now
<superfly> I'm allowed to drive on my ZA license, but apparently I don't know how to drive -_-
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> if you are driving ON it then you won't have much space to drive on any way
<nsnzero> what do they think we do here ? drive on the pavement and walk on the road ?
<superfly> who knows
 * chesedo is off to bed
<nsnzero> good luck superfly 
<chesedo> night all
<nsnzero> night chesedo 
<nsnzero> i am off as well - need my beauty sleep 
<theblazehen> ty chesedo 
<williamk> Night all
<nsnzero> take care guys
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-16
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and congrats superfly on getting the learners
<inetpro> chesedo: sorry for missing the meeting as well... looks like a good start
<nsnzero> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<nsnzero> morning thatgraemeguy 
<pavlushka> morning thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> morning inetpro nsnzero thatgraemeguy pavlushka Kilos  and all ohters
<pavlushka> morning inetpro nsnzero thatgraemeguy chesedo Kilos  and all ohters
<inetpro> yoh!
<Kilos> morning chesedo nsnzero thatgraemeguy pavlushka and the rest of you lurkers
<inetpro> wb and hi Kilos 
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro you gotta job
<Kilos> ban that g0d355__ thing please
<Kilos> its a bot on barjavel i think it was
<chesedo> he is in #ubuntu-africa too
<Kilos> and in #ubuntu-bd
<Kilos> Maaz seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 1 month, 22 days, 20 hours, 13 minutes and 14 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-01-22 11:12:39 GMT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-22 13:52:33 GMT
<Kilos> wow
<theblazehen> morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> sorry i slept through your meeting guys, was it a success
<Kilos> and did any of the africa crown join
<chesedo> oh btw theblazehen, your news was perfect... with the pressing current stuff about wd cloud... and the old gold nuggets...
<theblazehen> Great, thanks chesedo  :)
 * chesedo just read the tty article
<chesedo> Kilos: nope... our greeter bot did not even join :P
 * chesedo goes back to studies
 * Kilos hangs head in shame
<nsnzero> greetings all
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> morning theblazehen 
<chesedo> Kilos: lol... did you see how it went thu?
<nsnzero> hi Kilos - is gremble the bot you looking for ?
<Kilos> no gremble is one of us in pta i think, clever guy
<Kilos> no chesedo where is the link to meeting log
<chesedo> Maaz: last mini minutes
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> Maaz: last mini meeting
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-15-18-30-42.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-15-18-30-42.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-15-18-30-42.html
<Kilos> ty
<nsnzero> has your internet been repaired Kilos ?
<Kilos> nice work guys
<Kilos> nope nsnzero but cellc techie coming out to check
<nsnzero> the cell c service has improved in my area 
<jerit> I'd say vodacom ftw but I hate the data prices
<jerit> 1GB for 7 days @ R69
<nsnzero> its faster and more consistent than voda now 
<Kilos> i hope they get this fixed, all thats good about it at the moment is the cost of the bundle
<jerit> and I never have service, oddly enough, in /any/ grocery store. PnP, Checkers, Spar... Always get "No Service" -_-
<Kilos> even speedtest times out 4 out of 5 times
<Kilos> hahaha jerit tough in africa
<nsnzero> our checkers offers free wifi !
<jerit> something's wrong with my AlwaysOn account and it never gives me access
<nsnzero> even the library offers 250Mb a day
<nsnzero> all the kids go there not to read but to update their facebook profiles 
<jerit> I have wifi at home and I hardly ever post anything on facebook
<jerit> I spend most of my time on Youtube to be honest
<nsnzero> i only have an account to save my games 
<jerit> God I could sleep for like 3 more hours easily right now
<nsnzero> studies keeping you up jerit ?
<jerit> Nah I'm not studying... Just don't sleep well
<nsnzero> get a really boring audio book or podcast - listen to that when you cant sleep - it helped me 
<jerit> I have the Silmarillion on audio but I don't think its boring
<MaNL> remove all light sources
<nsnzero> hi MaNI 
<jerit> ello MaNL
<jerit> MaNI:
<MaNI> hi
<andrewlsd> Hey peeps
<jerit> yo
<inetpro> good evening
<jerit> I just spent the last 2 hours getting my ass kicked with runtime errors because I'd specified invalid credentials in my code -_- fml
<magespawn> Good evening 
<Kilos> hi guys sorry slept whole avy away
<Kilos> inetpro being democratic we can vote
<Kilos> but i for one am offended by it
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<jerit> Any of you guys know of a discord app for Fedora that actually compiles? asking for a friend
<nsnzero> hi there Kilos 
<nsnzero> jerit it a chatting and texting app ?
<magespawn> Kilos offended by? i am missing something here
<jerit> nsnzero: text, voice
<Kilos> nsnzero the g0d355__ 
<nsnzero> jerit >> https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org/coprs/vishalv/discord-canary/
<magespawn> i see, ahh well, i tend not to get offended by things like that, but each to his own.
<Kilos> do a /whois on it
<nsnzero> Kilos: i dont understand 
<Kilos> a godess laughing its but off at us and calling itself the man in the sky
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi nsnsero
<nsnzero> looking at the logs but i see nothing - only i greet alot 
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> i tend to forget that irc give a notification when joining ... 
<Kilos> you can be our greeter bot till i have got my energy back
<nsnzero> lol - sure as long as dont have to make coffee
<Kilos> nono the bot does that
<Kilos> Maaz cooffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<nsnzero> cremora and milk - i got to try that 
<Kilos> very lekker
<nsnzero> wake up at 5 and the first thing i do is make a cup of coffee 
<nsnzero> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> best way to start any day
<pavlushka> Hello nsnzero :)
<nsnzero> brb need to let the dog out 
<pavlushka> nsnzero: happy dog out :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<magespawn> i am out of here, chat later all
<Kilos> toods magellanic 
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> Kilos: maaz came back with some attitude
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> spent the afternoon redesigning my prompt of all things 
<Kilos> what was wrong with the original one
<nsnzero> it wasnt pretty enough
<Kilos> eish
<nsnzero> well this system is stable so i had nothing to fiddle with 
<Kilos> lol
 * nsnzero wonders what to do tomorrow ...
<nsnzero> greetings andrewlsd 
<jerit> thanks for the link nsnzero but the guy I was asking for already tried it
<nsnzero> didnt work out ?
<nsnzero> probably missing dependencies when building 
<inetpro> good evening
<nsnzero> greetings  inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: can also be "a woman who is adored, especially for her beauty"
<inetpro> I don't see why anyone should be offended by that, but that's just me
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and that would be one definition of the word goddess, not even for that weird form of a word
<inetpro> wb andrewlsd
<inetpro> oh and hi vulcan as well
<nsnzero> greeting vulcan 
<Kilos> inetpro 
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> kill it please
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: where's your friends from the africa channel, you sure it's not someone they know?
<smile> who? :o
<Kilos> profane
<smile> kill who? :o
<Kilos> i have checked
<Kilos> i forgot how to get admin or it would be gone there
<Kilos> its in bd as well
<inetpro> smile: the godess nick
<smile> as long as you don't kill me.
<Kilos> na you ok smile 
<smile> :)
<smile> I am so tired
<Kilos> inetpro see the whois on it
<inetpro> Kilos: that means nothing
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> don't allow it to have power over you
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai!
<Kilos> i dont like profanity'
<Kilos> and where we have power to stop it we should
<Kilos> evil only flourishes because good men step back and let it rule
<vulcan> Hey inetpro :)
<inetpro> good night
<superfly> Kilos: don't worry about it, Freenode knows about it and they're trying to kill it. I've seen it in #openlp too
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> see inetpro 
<superfly> Kilos: in the online world, the more you make a fuss, the more the trolls attack. ignore them and they go away
<Kilos> i dont mind normal things but saying man in the sky and that not ok
<Kilos> and im old school hardegat, if it offends you kill it
<superfly> Kilos: as much as you or I might not like it, it often falls under free speech, and that's what they're counting on. so, chill is better
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> but anyway its got nothing to do with free speech. its a bot invading our privacy for unknown reasons
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-17
<nsnzero> morning all
<chesedo> morning nsnzero and all others
<superfly> Night all
<superfly> Another interview with Red Hat in just over 7 hours
<chesedo> night and best of luck superfly
<inetpro> goeiemore
<nsnzero> morning chesedo inetpro 
<nsnzero> morning kilos
<Kilos> morning nsnzero inetpro paddatrapper thatgraemeguy and other lurkers
 * nsnzero goes to lurk in the school corridors
<thatgraemeguy> hello hello
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, everyone 
<nsnzero> hi thatgraemeguy paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hi nsnzero
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen Kilos jerit 
<jerit> hey nsnzero
<jerit> On 16 March 2017 around 11h15 on the corners JG Strydom and Old Vereeniging road, Fox Tactical unit together with Backendowns SAPS and other security firms, as well as Afriforum and CPF held a special ops.They chased two suspects in the feld and apprehended them on Old Vereeniging road. The SAPS found a knife on one of the suspects which are being used in robbing people. A job very well done to all and everyone involved.
<jerit> all of those resources for 2 suspects armed with 1 knife...
<nsnzero> after many years of watching Macgyver i have a habit of carrying around a knife too ... but i upgrade to the 1 from rambo 
<jerit> I have a 12" hunting knife I bought for self defence
<jerit> but I don't have a license to carry it
<nsnzero> just dont take it out in public 
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon all
<MaNI> worst special ops ever
<andrewlsd_kiwi> Hey all. Am getting weird Quassel core issue atm. Can't connect to freenode. 6697
<andrewlsd> weird Quassel issue
<andrewlsd> seems to be sorted now. added a few of the extra ports like 7000 and 7070
<Kilos> listen to the silence
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<jerit> MaNI: I know right, like wtf... a pair of cops could have done the same job, but they invest at least 30 people in it?
<MaNI> maybe they were expecting something bigger, but don't want to call it a failure. Or maybe it's delibrate overkill, like using a shotgun to kill a snail or something
<MaNI> "We are so tough on crime that if you have a knife we will track you down with 30 people from 10 different organisations" sort of thing
<MaNI> heh
<jerit> lol who even knows in SA anymore
<jerit> The country that makes it legal for 12 year olds to consent to sex in order to lower the rate of statutory rape
<jerit> The country that lowers the pass mark for different subjects so that they can say that more students are passing
<nsnzero> good evening 
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> oh and hi to Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> i banned that thing in africa and bd
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> others are also offended by it
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> freenode too slow
<Kilos> but good evening to you anyway
<nasanzero> evening guys
<Kilos> ni nasanzero 
<nasanzero> hi Kilos inetpro 
<nasanzero> just reading about amd ryzen cpu's - they are quiet good value for money
<magellanic> until you convert to rands? :p
<nasanzero> its expensive - $400 vs intel $1000
<magellanic> did they release prices on the cheaper models, 3 and 5 I think it is? I know pricing for 7 was out
<nasanzero> but its aimed at people that do video effects and encoding that already spend thousands (ten thousands)
<magellanic> yeah
<nasanzero> they are going to be released on 11 april but i cant confirm pricing as yet 
<magellanic> apparently intel dropped prices when the 7 was announced 
<nasanzero> at least they have a competitor to keep pricing down
<magellanic> yeah +1
<Kilos> ai! cellc
<Kilos> hopefully their techie gets here soon, this is murder
<magellanic> I got an sms from them today, saying there is more coverage in your area, and better speeds. Then I looked closely, and I was roaming :p
<MaNI> remember to factor in motherboard prices when comparing as well, historically AMD motherboards tend to be somewhat cheaper than AMD ones here in za. No idea if that's going to be true for ryzen or not, but just saying for a full cost comparison you have to look at the whole picture ;)
<MaNI> ergh cheaper than intel ones I mean
<magellanic> yeah, I also wonder if it has built in graphics, like the intel hd stuff, because the hd stuff tends to work really well out that box with linux
<nasanzero> thats true MaNI - plus the ryzen needs ddr4/3200 to be at its true power 
<nasanzero> i think all cpu come with built in graphics 
<magellanic> quick googling suggests they don't have integrated graphics, so factor in graphics card cost too, maybe
<nasanzero> maybe its in the northbridge not the cpu itself
<magellanic> ah yes
<nasanzero> i am holding on to when 17" laptops get more affordable 
<MaNI> so over 17" laptops - such heavy clunky things, utter pain to travel with - I think the next laptop I have must be tiny.
<nasanzero> what brand was it MaNI ? the high performance ones tend to be heavy 
<MaNI> HP, but it's not even a high performance one, those are even worse
<magellanic> an ultrabook type thing, without stuff like dvd rom etc
<nasanzero> chromebook ? 
<nasanzero> if there was linux for the nextbook - it would be nice as well
<magellanic> yeah, but some of them are a pain to get linux onto, and ship without enough memory IMO
<nasanzero> what happened to ubuntu phones and tablet ?
<magellanic> no idea, I think phone was killed
<nasanzero> the phone will have to compete against android -> thats already a very difficult battle
<MaNI> sailfish seems the best hope for a proper linux smartphone at the moment, but it's a pretty faint hope
<magellanic> yeah and firefox phone was killed too I believe
<nasanzero> i think its the easy of use that really sells today -> simplified apps to do 1 thing
<magellanic> and the addictive/entertainment stuff, social network, games, media streaming stuff
<nasanzero> magellanic:  +1
<nasanzero> playing around with a 10" laptop?/microtop - put mint 17 on it 
<magellanic> hope it isn't one of those intel atom jobs, I had one that drove me insane
<nasanzero> ahh but it is 
<nasanzero> 512 ram 8G eMMC hdd 
<nasanzero> perfect for the terminal lover 
<nasanzero> now if i can only get a dark theme to work 
<magellanic> ouch yeah, I had ubuntu on mine and tried to browse and other basic things, just frustrated me
<nasanzero> typing is difficulty on the small keyboard
<magellanic> yeah and don't dare open a browser on it, they sell them with windows, I can't imagine how people use those things with windows
<nasanzero> i am surprised that it runs mint very smoothly
<magellanic> until you open a few apps :p
<nasanzero> only need a terminal - mint is the only distro that installed properly every other 1 i tried kept failing at the very end - loading grub 
<nasanzero> good night all its was good talking to you magellanic and mani
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hi superfly night superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-18
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> all good there?
<superfly> Hi Kilos. About as good as can be right now. 
<inetpro> good mornings
<magellanic> hi
<smile> hi
<inetpro> smile: how are you doing?
<smile> I'm very well, thank you :) I'm fixing Wikipedia :P
<smile> How're you?
<inetpro> fixing wikipedia? that sounds like a fun challenge
<smile> yeah, fixing all 404's :P
<inetpro> how?
<smile> Using Get Archive: http://addons.mozilla.org/addon/get-archive
<smile> I'm fixing Get Archive simultaniously :)
<smile> There are a few improvements that I want to apply to Get Archive
<inetpro> not sure I understand the problem
<inetpro> in fact, am quite sure that I don't understand right now
<smile> I wrote Get Archive myself, and I'm improving Get Archive while I'm fixing 404s on nl.wikipedia.org
<inetpro> ok, so you see a dead link on wikipedia and you right-click to retrieve such info from an archive.org link (Wayback Machine) and then?
<inetpro> or archive.is with Ctrl+4 for that matter... looks interesting so far
<smile> yeah :D
<smile> and then get archive copies the URL to my clipboard
<smile> so I can paste it back into wikipedia
<smile> the archive.org or archive.is link
<inetpro> ah, so, you just link back to the archive?
<smile> yeah :) so readers of Wikipedia can click on the link and see the info as it was when first linked
<smile> and not a random 404 page
<inetpro> very interesting indeed, but what if the site owners realise missing info - say due to reorganising their website - and then add such info back to the site with a different URL?
<smile> I sometimes go looking for the same info on Google using the filename (in the case of PDF), page title (if known) or URL
<smile> often I do find copies of the same information elsewhere
<smile> they're candidates for linking on Wikipedia as well, instead of an archived link
<inetpro> the other interesting bit is, when new external links are added to wikipedia these days, is there some way that archive sites are triggerred to archive such a page?
<smile> archive.org is cooperating with the English Wikipedia to offer archived versions of the linked URLs
<smile> and archive.is is mainly using Wikipedia as a means to decide which URLs to archive
<inetpro> very interesting
<smile> yeah, indeed
<smile> I'm now porting Get Archive to new Mozilla technology (and very Chrome-like) called WebExtensions
<smile> To make sure Get Archive keeps working after Firefox 57 is released
<smile> I'm almost finished, but there are some things that I would like to fix before I release it
<inetpro> I'm sure most web developers often don't understand the implications of a redesign of their site and lots of historic info is often completely lost entirely
<smile> Indeed, that's a giant problem
<smile> That reminds me, I need to polish up my site when it's onlline again :)
<inetpro> smile: nice job!
<smile> It has been down for a while, phillw is working to fix it
<smile> If you don't know the guy, join #phillw :P
<smile> Kilos is there as well
<smile> inetpro: thanks :)
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> lo my pro
 * smile waves at Kilos
<Kilos> howdy smile, keep up the good work lad
<smile> :D
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<Kilos> i was asleep and the ping ping ping broke through
<smile> Kilos: it wasn't a very deep sleep then :)
<Kilos> nope 
<smile> do you have trouble sleeping, Kilos?
<Kilos> looking after a baby cat that has just started walking and im scared i turn over and squish it
<Kilos> no sleep last night
<Kilos> bad bad head so took 3 tramadol over 4 hour period and brain couldnt switch off last night
<Kilos> morphine based i think but sposed to make you sleepy as well , with me they kept me awake
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you should play minetest for that
<smile> Not a very smart thing to do then :P
<Kilos> hahaha ya maybe thats an idea
<Kilos> do you still play inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you forgot about #minetest-za ?
<inetpro> Kilos: nope, have no data
<Kilos> i dont have minetest installed here on ssd
<inetpro> and enough other challenges
<Kilos> this 100gig cellc lasts forever
<smile> Kilos: how do you mean, 100gig cell?
<Kilos> cellc bundle
<smile> How can a SSD last forever?
<smile> cellc is a provider?
<Kilos> mobile data bundle
<smile> nice, 100 gigabyte :D
<Kilos> but slow connection so that helps
 * smile has 1 gigabyte of mobile data
<Kilos> hopefully this coming week their techie will come out and upgrade the tower or at least organise it
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> how much do you pay for it, Kilos?
<Kilos> R1000
<inetpro> now you're giving me an idea, how do I throttle my NIC to slow down in order to preserve data?
<Kilos> it expires after a year only
<smile> nice!
<smile> My mobile data bundle expires every month
<smile> So to have equal data to you, I would need 10 gig each month :)
<Kilos> yes this is a special promo thing to steal customers from other providers
<Kilos> we were paying 399 for 3 gig
<Kilos> every month
<Kilos> i think it was 399
<smile> 10 gig each month costs me 100 euro each month (1368R)
<smile> mobile data
<Kilos> anyway this one is cheap just slow
<Kilos> wow
<smile> fixed line is 396R for 150 gig data
<Kilos> thats better
<smile> yeah :D
<Kilos> 100 euro a month is heavy
<smile> Yeah :P 
<smile> about 10% of my income :P 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> just for internet
<inetpro> smile: 100€ = R1367 
<Kilos> wb andrewlsd 
<smile> yeah, that's why I used fixed line heavily
<inetpro> you put the R in front here :-)
<Kilos> we are forward thinking peeps
<smile> inetpro: Google says 100 euro is 1367.99R
<smile> I'm sorry :P 
<smile> R1368 then
<Kilos> dont close the gate after the cows have already run away
<inetpro> google tells me "1367.98 South African Rand"
<smile> Kilos: why not? :D
<smile> Let's just drop the decimal part :D
<Kilos> because then you find them and bring them back and then close the gate
<smile> first close the gate, find them, open the gate, let the cows in, close the gate
<smile> normal procedure :P 
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> then you need two peeps because if you have to open the gate they turn and leave again
<inetpro> let's not even talk about decimals even... please continue with the subject
<Kilos> you herd from behind them
<smile> Kilos: that means you're providing jobs for two people instead of one
<smile> which is good, right?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> paying 2 peeps to do ones work is crazy
<smile> yeah :P
<smile> On a side note, 100 euro/month gives me 18000 SMS messages :P
<Kilos> holy smokes
<smile> to Mobile Vikings clients
<smile> and 10000 to other networks
<smile> so 28000 SMS messages in total
<Kilos> thats why your fingers are so short
 * inetpro no longer uses SMS
<smile> I hardly use SMS, only to text my dad, or find someone when there's no internet available
<smile> I use less than 10 SMS messages a month
<Kilos> peeps here use whatsapp
<smile> I use telegram
<Kilos> and telegram
<inetpro> SMS has been abused by mobile operators... the worst form of stealing
<smile> you mean the way they charged for it?
<inetpro> exactly
<smile> here, too
<Kilos> i have paid R3.60 for one sms to aus
<smile> If I don't buy a internet bundle, an SMS still costs me 1/10th of a euro
<Kilos> telegram hardly moves the data bundle
<smile> 0,10 cents
<smile> * 10 cents
<smile> Kilos: yeah, that's great indeed
<inetpro> and people just keep paying, it's crazy
<smile> must be that they have a money surplus
<Kilos> haha, they will never have surplus
<Kilos> they always try get more
<inetpro> people have no idea how much they pay compared to normal data
<Kilos> oh you mean the peeps that pay
<smile> Kilos: yeah
<Kilos> ya stupid
<Kilos> even skype audio is cheaper tha n sms
<Kilos> about 1 meg data a minute
<inetpro> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/148481-whatsapp-vs-sms-how-much-a-message-costs.html
<smile> skype sucks :P
<Kilos> i get to talk to my girls so i use it
<smile> yeah, I understand
<Kilos> i eed to sleep more
<Kilos> need
<smile> It's a standard thing so set a video call / audio call up
<Kilos> you guys be good
<smile> good night :)
<inetpro> sleep well oom Kilos
<Kilos> no man its midday
<Kilos> ty guys
<smile> :D
<smile> inetpro: what have you been up to? :)
<inetpro> anothr interesting article on the topic
<inetpro> Price gouging: It costs more to send a text message on Earth than from Mars https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/141867-price-gouging-it-costs-more-to-send-a-text-message-on-earth-than-from-mars
<inetpro> smile: just enjoying a relaxed Saturday, for a change
<smile> inetpro: omg, I'll start texting from Mars
<smile> inetpro: me too
<inetpro> smile: did you see this, "Bill Gates suggested in a recent interview that robots should be taxed when they are doing the role of a human worker"
<smile> no, didn't see it passing under my eyes :)
<inetpro> have seen a few related debates recently
<inetpro> see: http://toptechticker.com/2017/03/18/bill-gates-wants-to-tax-robots-but-one-robot-maker-says-thats-as-intelligent-as-taxing-software-cnbc/
<MaNI> taxed, fine, but first recognise them as having rights then and pay them an income ;)
<smile> Haha lol
<inetpro> MaNI: good point :-D
<inetpro> andrewlsd: what's wrong with your connection?
<inetpro> fix it!
<inetpro> or move to another VPS provider
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<smile> Hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<smile> :D
<nsnzero> checking if i can use ipython as a shell
<smile> I wonder, I wouldn't know it myself
<smile> I have a headache, so I'll quit thinking
<nsnzero> doesnt seem to be a common topic 
<smile> maybe because it wasn't meant to be
<nsnzero> that is the beauty of linux - if you can think it you can probally implement it 
<smile> yeah, but maybe no one thought of it before
<nsnzero> ipython had a sh profile -> but its since been removed 
<smile> hmm, okay, weird
<nsnzero> lol yeah
<nsnzero> back to my googling / duckduckgoing ?
<smile> duckling? :P 
<nsnzero> google just goes - google it vs duckduckgo it ? its a verb and a noun 
<smile> yeah
<nsnzero> also checking if i can split my terminal with the prompt in the bottom and the output - stdout on top
<smile> I quit experimenting like that, I'm very satisfied with my setup like it is right now
<nsnzero> i can never be satisfied - love to tinker and  ultimately perfect / break it 
<smile> That's what I do when developing Firefox extensions :P
<nsnzero> hows that going smile ?
<smile> now it's hard, because the easy part is over :D
<smile> I published Translate Now 2.0 recently with a shitload of fixes (quoting a collegue :P )
<smile> So Translate Now won't need immediate updates anytime soon
<nsnzero> congrats on that 
<smile> Thanks :)
<smile> Get Archive is still in the process of being finished up, but I have spotted a few bugs which I want to solve
<smile> I thought up a solution, but with the headache I'm reluctant to implement it
<nsnzero> thats another extension i presume 
<smile> yeah :) I have quite a few
<smile> and I have an idea for another one
<smile> but I just wrote a CSS style for now, instead of an extension
<smile> do you know what CSS userstyles are, nsnzero?
<nsnzero> yes alittle 
<smile> It's easy to make, and you get a new design / improved lay-out for an existing site
<smile> https://userstyles.org/
<nsnzero> cant use them in my simple browser - qupzilla
<nsnzero> i dont use the fox - its too slow
<smile> Userstyles can be used in most browsers, not sure about qupzilla
<nsnzero> require the installation of stylish to use those css styles
<smile> Some browsers do not require stylish. But in general, that's correct 
<inetpro> Kilos: where are you when I need you?
 * inetpro just had to do a small plumbing job to stop another leaking pipe in the roof
<smile> Kilos is youri plumber, inetpro? 
<inetpro> smile: nope, not really :-)
<inetpro> but he always comes good solutions for everyday problems like these
<Kilos> here inetpro 
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> well it's just a temp fix for now
<Kilos> what? bandaid?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ya, bandaid :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> stupid old galvanized piping
<nsnzero> lol - evening guys
<Kilos> its been working for a long time
<smile> The bandaid won't work long though 
<smile> What did you use?
<inetpro> true, rusting from the inside out, will have to replace the pipe very soon
<inetpro> just a very small pinhole leak
<inetpro> perhaps a small crack, must have been leaking a few days already, only noticed after seeing drops on the floor
<inetpro> difficult to get a proper fix late on a Saturday afternoon
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> Kilos: how are you feeling now?
<Kilos> im ok ty inetpro slept like the dead
<Kilos> actually feel good
<inetpro> cool
<magespawn> good evening
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how goes it nsnzero ?
<nsnzero> ok and yourself ?
<magespawn> all good. learning how to use drupal.
<nsnzero> what does it do magespawn ?
<magespawn> CMS similar to Joomla or Wordpress
<nsnzero> wordpress like a web publishing suite  
<magespawn> Content Mangement System
<nsnzero> ok i not sure about that
<nsnzero> well all the best
<nsnzero> leave
<nsnzero> opps
<magespawn> So it all of them let you manage the content and lay out of the site using a framework rather than hand coding everything yourself
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> so quiet here, why?
<Kilos> sleep timer
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-19
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> "/window scroll up"
<nsnzero> that didnt work as expected 
<nsnzero> fixed it 
<inetpro> good mornings
<smile> good afternoon
<nsnzero> afternoon guys
<inetpro> always good and you nsnzero?
<inetpro> oh and good afternoon to smile as well
<nsnzero> just enjoying a sunday afternoon inetpro , thanks for asking 
<nsnzero> looking for a online virtual machine - not bother to try out google's or aws
<magellanic> why not google's nsnzero ?
<nsnzero> hi magellanic - needs credit card details thats not an option i like
<magellanic> ah, even if you choose the free tier? https://cloud.google.com/free/
<nsnzero> irbot .quit
<nsnzero> even the free tier requires card details to prevent abuse / bots 
<magellanic> okay :(
<nsnzero> but its pretty nice otherwise , free for a year as well 
<magellanic> yeah it used to be 6 months, they made it a year
<nsnzero> they competing with aws
<magellanic> where can you a get VM without needing credit card though?
<nsnzero> do you also need a online vm magellanic ?
<magellanic> no just asking, I use google cloud ;)
<nsnzero> ok - my search continues 
<magellanic> if you are worried about run away costs, you can set monthly budgets in $ value and alerts on percentages of the budget as you hit them
<nsnzero> i just want to mess around - so i am worried i dont get slapped with a bill - if all else fails i will check out google cloud
<magellanic> if you put in a budget of $1, you can use the free tier up and a max of $1 for the month
<nsnzero> good to know magellanic thanks for the info
<magellanic> sure, for how to set it up see https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6293540?hl=en
<nsnzero> thanks again  magellanic - btw can you ssh into it or is it browser based ?
<magellanic> I could be wrong about the hard limit, seems budgets might just be for alerts/notifications as you hit them
<magellanic> you can ssh into it, default image used is a debian server type setup iirc
<nsnzero> ssh in is fine - no hard cap , thats a problem
<magellanic> let me create a test project and test it
<nsnzero> i want to run some online apps 
<magellanic> will let you know, I created a project with $1 budget, and started up a beefy vm in it, will see what it does when it hits the limit
<nsnzero> keep me posted as well 
<superfly> o/
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<superfly> yo nsnzero
<nsnzero> how you doing superfly ?
<superfly> nsnzero: can't complain, though last week was a busy and stressful week.
<superfly> nsnzero: bought a car, had to redo my learner's and my drivers (and did both on the same day), had a panel interview.
<nsnzero> thats a lot of stuff - but the good news is that it is done and dusted - wont have to worry about it again
<superfly> Yes. I was so glad to have it all over and done with.
<nsnzero> but american life is a little laid back - if i am to believe sitcoms 
<Kilos> sorry for being late, been sorting ups power for lappy and router, cople of hours with no power this morning got me scheming
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> windmill generator Kilos ?
<Kilos> if  a ups can run a desktop pc for 5 mins without shutting down a lappy should go much longer
<Kilos> who is aak ?
<aak> a spy
<Kilos> good evening aak welcome to ubuntu-za
<nsnzero> well a honest 1 at that 
<aak> good evening
<nsnzero> hi aak 
<Kilos> if you need linux help just state the prob and wait till someone gets to you aak 
<aak> thanks :) I just like creeping channels from different countries though. #ubuntu-za is one of the bigger ones for RSA
<Kilos> you welcome to hang out here
<aak> thanks
<Kilos> some clever geeks lurk here
<nsnzero> and there's me 
<Kilos> and im the greeter bot
<Kilos> at times
<aak> is anyone of you from Cape Town? one of my favourite cities :)
<nsnzero> brb
<Kilos> we have a few guys down there paddatrapper is one
<paddatrapper> o/
<aak> how is it on this sunday evening?
<superfly> pretty hot
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> when we get more job news sir?
<superfly> Kilos: when I have more.
<Kilos> oh they havent given you dates
<paddatrapper> aak: quiet and burning (fire in Rooiels
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly
<Kilos> how is new ibid doing you two
<superfly> hi paddatrapper, all good?
<superfly> Kilos: ask paddatrapper, I've been buried under other things...
<Kilos> i think he is kinda deeply buried as well
<Kilos> hellooo inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> and welcome back as well
<inetpro> you generating your own power now?
<Kilos> ty very much now i should have constant power depending on how long a ups can run a lappy
<superfly> Kilos: I bought a car on Monday, rewrote my leaner's and redid my drivers on Wednesday, got insurance sorted out on Thursday and had that interview on Friday. Was a little busy this week ;-)
<Kilos> no man nsn missed the boat
<inetpro> nsn?
<Kilos> wonderful news superfly keep it up
<Kilos> nsnzero
<Kilos> i just got a ups going and trying that
<Kilos> just a tip
<Kilos> im sure there are many ups's lying around that just need battery charged
<Kilos> if it runs completely flat it wont start charging again
<Kilos> \you take battery and charge it with a car charger the put it back and everything works again
<inetpro> batteries that have really run out are pretty useless
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah all good. Made a Tomahawk axe head 
<Kilos> nope this one been dead for a year
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ibid is waiting on tumbleweed
<MaNI> with the rubbish batteries they put in those things (not real deep cycle) a single complete discharge will massively hurt future battery life, probably only a few full discharges to kill them completely
<Kilos> but chrged full and runs desktop for 5 mins without flagging
<Kilos> only the beep bepp bepp is annoying
<Kilos> thats including the screen
<inetpro> deep cycle is what you need Kilos
<Kilos> they come with deep cycles i think
<Kilos> ill test how long this one can run the lappy and router
<MaNI> battery industry is a pretty deceptive one, theres 'deep cycle' and then theres real deep cycle
<Kilos> well whatever ups's come with this one seems to work after charging with car charger
<MaNI> 'deep cycle' batteries should never be discharged below 50%, true deep cycle batteries you can discharge 100% but they are not nearly as common and cost a lot more
<Kilos> no money for batteries it was actually an experimenyt
<MaNI> UPS almost always has the first variety
<MaNI> well if it works great, but keep an eye on how long it lasts :p
<Kilos> well i hope it keeps me going a while at least
<nsnzero> hi guys 
<Kilos> will wait for a power cut then see how long it last MaNI 
<Kilos> hopefully doesnt fully discharge again as you say that ruins the battery
<Kilos> but at least ill have time to finish what im doing and shutdown properly
<MaNI> can be cheaper to buy a new battery than all the circuitry as well of course, so still nice to pick a used one up sometimes
<Kilos> and the router will stay on
<inetpro> Kilos: build yourself a dam with a watermill
<Kilos> routers are painful, even a short cut and they need to reboot and setup everything
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont find work for me
<inetpro> then put a few panels to pump water into the dam during the daytime
<MaNI> hehe
<Kilos> the farmer here has a 24 volt panel pump  system that keeps the water tank full
<Kilos> when tank full he switches it to the dam for the centre pivot irrigation
 * inetpro remembers the days as a kid, my uncle had a watermill powering his tuckshop and home
<nsnzero> hack a car alternator to the windmill Kilos 
<Kilos> no windmills here
<nsnzero> Kilos: add to your todo list - 1. build a windmill 
<Kilos> hey man stop trying to find work for me , im supposed to take it easy
<Kilos> i am old you know
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> lol - i am just pulling your leg Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: do you have an old washing machine?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> actually yes but im rewiring it
<Kilos> rats ate the wiring
<MaNI> old drill :p
<Kilos> then it will work as a washing machine again
<superfly> Kilos: cause you can use an old washing machine to generate electricity
<Kilos> we have electricity just often get cuts because eskom doesnt cut the trees along the line
<Kilos> i just want to keep online when it cuts
<nsnzero> car battery with a small dc to ac convertor Kilos 
<Kilos> the ups has a good inverter in it
<Kilos> dont you guys have any work you should be doing
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<nsnzero> but 5 mins for a ups is very short 
<Kilos> that was running the desktop and i didnt let it run till it stopped,
<superfly> Kilos: chappie in New Zealand powers his whole house from his washing machine generator: http://pasteboard.co/Lo1SwesAU.png
<Kilos> might have lasted 30 mins who knows
<Kilos> didnt you read dont run it totally flat
<MaNI> I really like this concept, http://www.aresnorthamerica.com/ - hope it takes off
<nsnzero> only if its nicd batteries - for lead acid and nimh doesnt matter 
<Kilos> looks interesting and doable superfly 
<Kilos> for someone without power
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<superfly> Kilos: I want to do that anyway :-)
<Kilos> whew inetpro you jus made it
<MaNI> running lead acid flat is very bad for it - only doesn't matter for lead-crystal or li-*
<Kilos> did you time the bot inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy night shift?
<inetpro> superfly: that's a cool idea
<nsnzero> MaNI: +1 NOTE: Discharging a lead acid battery below 10.5 volts will severely damage it!
<inetpro> MaNI: the only way to see that working is by building it yourself
<inetpro> or rather by getting others to build as well
<Kilos> you need some more views inetpro 
<MaNI> hehe, I don't have access to a steep enough hill or heavy enoguh weights for it to be of any use to me, one of those techs that only makes sense on a large scale
<Kilos> is he using water to drive it
<MaNI> hopefully it takes off in america though, I've al ways been a big pumped storage fan, but the need for a giant dam and whatnot is quite limiting, this train thing is like pumped storage but with less limits
<Kilos> MaNI did you ever look at those free electricity links i posted a year or more ago
 * inetpro agrees
<Kilos> one was teslas idea
<inetpro> unfortunately it still needs too much space
<MaNI> no such thing as free electricity, hehe
<Kilos> did you view the tesla report
<Kilos> i think it was to use radio waves in the air
<superfly> inetpro: here's the full video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ieFZI4-6K8
<Kilos> ill look for the links and post them again
<MaNI> what tesla was researching was a form of transmission not generation
<inetpro> superfly: no data to view that now, but thanks
<inetpro> I like the idea
<Kilos> ill find the links
<Kilos> not now
<MaNI> and while it was interesting it was also somewhat terrifying - basically use a part of the atmosphere to transfer huge amounts of electricity around the world - I think now that we understand things a lot more it's generally considered a bad idea
<MaNI> which doesn't take away fromh is achievements of the time, he was quite ahead of the curve, but it's a shame that so many people use his name to peddle scams and stuff now
<Kilos> yip he was brilliant
<superfly> this is also pretty interesting, but you'd need some sort of air pressure which you can't get in nature: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrnul6ixX90
<nsnzero> tesla had ideas that were way ahead of his time 
<inetpro> talking about tesla, superfly you still use nikola?
<superfly> inetpro: yep, I need to move my blog to Nikola
<inetpro> you can also host with gitlab pages these days
<inetpro> https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/pages/introduction.html
<superfly> Yes, I know.
<superfly> inetpro: you can use Nikola to generate those pages
<inetpro> wb kulelu88
<inetpro> superfly: there's no Nikola CI template 
<superfly> inetpro: when I looked the other day there was a project you could fork
<inetpro> superfly: https://gitlab.com/pages/nikola
<inetpro> that one ^^ ?
<superfly> Yes, I think so
<kulelu88> thanks inetpro 
<superfly> So, the crazy thing about the US: I have a 3.3 litre V6 engine in my minivan
<inetpro> superfly: and?
<nsnzero> big engines will always be a part of the us auto industry
<inetpro> that just means glug, glug, glug...
<superfly> yup
<kulelu88> petrol should be relatively cheap though
<nsnzero> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hey nsnzero 
<nsnzero> petrol is cheaper than it is here - hence the big engines in the us 
 * inetpro good night evrybody
<nsnzero> night inetpro 
<inetpro> s/\/me //
<nsnzero> good night all - off to do some reading 
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-12
<inetpro> ~
<Cryterion> ..
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-13
<nlsthzn> Ping for life on Mars...
<Guest31> anybody still here?
<nlsthzn> nope
<Guest31> nlsthzn how is Kilos doing?
<nlsthzn> I have no idea... been months since I have been here and even longer since I last talked to him...
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-14
<inetpro> good mornings
<paddatrapper> Morning in
<paddatrapper> inetpro: 
<inetpro> paddatrapper: hi
<inetpro> how's Cape Town doing today?
<paddatrapper> Enter and tab shouldn't be so close together on this phone... 
<inetpro> haha...
<paddatrapper> It's wet! Though it's just drizzling, so not the rain we need. How are you doing? 
<inetpro> always good thanks
<inetpro> at least we know that it's not your rainy season just yet
<inetpro> but I hope you get some relief soon
<paddatrapper> Yeah true. I hope so too 
<inetpro> also still need lots more rain here in the north
<paddatrapper> How much have you had this summer? There seemed to be very little over the few days in December and Jan that I was there
<inetpro> I haven't measured properly to be honest but I can tell you that we have not had the normal rainfall for the season yet
<paddatrapper> Eish. Well there is still time, so hopefully you get all you need
<inetpro> and the lawn is struggling to get going, at least we're saving on lawnmower costs 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: true! We just rake the dust now lol
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> afternoon all
<chesedo> including paddatrapper and inetpro
<paddatrapper> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> how is your semester coming along paddatrapper
<chesedo> *?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: it's just before test week now, so it's crunch time. Lots of assignments due and very little time to do them
<paddatrapper> but that is the nature of UCT at the moment
<paddatrapper> how's yours going?
<chesedo> about half way done... just past assignment overload... until apr at least...
<chesedo> paddatrapper: do you two or four semester a year?
<chesedo> s/semester/semesters/
<paddatrapper> chesedo: 2 semesters, but each is broken up into two, so half way through are the first tests
<chesedo> ouch, at least i only have one per semester... all though i might be happier if we had two small ones in the same way, but might be a massive paper handling nightmare for unisa
<paddatrapper> I'm sure it would be...
<superfly> hi paddatrapper, chesedo, inetpro
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly. How's the house redecoration going? 
<superfly> not so much redecoration as much as fixing things and finding where to put stuff
<superfly> (or building things to help with fixing stuff or finding where to put stuff)
<superfly> paddatrapper: if you're ever flying around the USA, you *must* come and visit.
<paddatrapper> superfly: thanks. I certainly shall
<paddatrapper> Yeah there's always a lot of fixing and moving stuff around when you move into a new place
<superfly> I need to get my veggie garden up and running, it's planting season already
<superfly> and I need to go and buy stuff to build my chicken coop/run
<paddatrapper> How many chickens are you thinking of getting? 
<chesedo> hi superfly, sounds like fun... or is is past that point yet
<superfly> paddatrapper: just 8 at this stage. We'll probably end up with more later on.
<superfly> chesedo: still fun :-)
<superfly> things take on a different meaning when you own your house
<paddatrapper> superfly: nice. Good supply of eggs there 
<chesedo> how often do they lay eggs?
<superfly> This is where we live: https://goo.gl/maps/JNRrjtdRR2P2
<superfly> chesedo: the particular type of chicken I'm getting lays about 300 eggs per year. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp
<chesedo> wow, eggs for breakfast almost every day...
<inetpro> with 8 hens you should have eggs every day
<superfly> That's the plan!
<chesedo> So pigs shedding bacon is next? :P
<superfly> chesedo: I don't know. Lots of people round here actually have goats, so we *might* try that.
<chesedo> for the milk or meat?
<superfly> But we also just picked up 2 puppies, so I wanna get through the puppies and the chickens before I think of anything else.
<superfly> Mostly the milk.
 * chesedo always wanted to try goat's milk
<superfly> chesedo: you should be able to get some in Checkers or Pick n Pay. I remember seeing it occasionally.
<superfly> You'd need to go to a hypermarket or something probably.
<superfly> Otherwise look to see if there's a local farmer's market.
<chesedo> have looked before... may not have been hard enough...
<superfly> chesedo: I probably saw cheese more often than I saw milk.
<chesedo> that is of course something else to try with the goat's milk too in the future... well the heat  might be a kicker
<superfly> paddatrapper: have you ever been to Fairview?
<superfly> chesedo: there's a goat farm outside Cape Town that I've been to, and I think I had some milk there. I know goat's milk tastes very different to cow's milk.
<superfly> https://www.fairview.co.za/
<paddatrapper> superfly: no I haven't (at least I don't remember visiting) 
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey superfly, how are you?
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm doing well thanks! How are you?
<nlsthzn> Can't complain thanks :)
<pavlushka> Ahot Za!
<pavlushka> Ahoy
<nlsthzn> awho?
<pavlushka> ?
<pavlushka> good night nlsthzn 
 * pavlushka thinks it is a dictionary supported channel, here ni+tab autocompletes to night, good to say good night even being sleepy :p
<nlsthzn> >.>
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-15
<OREAZ8flexlibris> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<OREAZ8flexlibris> vulcan sakhi night DalekSec aquarat chesedo bmg505 spinza inetpro SilverCode cocooncrash Maaz smile Webtricity paddatrapper ludo tumbleweed Researcher- superfly ubuntulog thatgraemeguy
<qwebirc95421> . 
<nuvolari_> ack. Can't remember my nickserv pwd.
<nuvolari_> :O
<nuvolari_> o/ oh hi
<superfly> o/
<croissant9988> Hello all
<inetpro> o/~
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> o/
<nlsthzn> hey superfly  :)   How is the America?
<superfly> The America is good. To me, at least.
<superfly> nlsthzn: how are you?
<tumbleweed> the america is good. The american politics amazingly continue to get crazier and crazier
<superfly> yeah, that is very true.
<nlsthzn> The world is going crazier
<nlsthzn> but I guess every generation thinks that about the time they live in 
<superfly> I moved out to a town with 3500 people. I should be safe from the crazies.
<nlsthzn> sounds... rural :)  - I am busy with my application for British Citizenship... should have it in ~6 months... then I am getting out of the desert ASAP
 * nlsthzn makes mental note not to mention this information in #ubuntu-za again as this is the second time with the same response... 
<superfly> nlsthzn: haha
<superfly> nlsthzn: sorry, I'm working, so not keeping my eyes on this channel muchn
<nlsthzn> bunch of slave drivers over there at Red Hat (that is where you are working right?)
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-16
<superfly> nlsthzn: haha, no. It was work time. Now it's play time. 
<superfly> Yes, I work at Red Hat
<chesedo>  hi all
#ubuntu-za 2020-03-13
<chesedo> Good morning everyone
